# RSA SR71b, quad mono balanced. img. 1 & 17 Review pg 32, 34, 68, UPDATED 4/2013 for Improved sound.



## jamato8

with balanced input and output or single in and single out or single in and balanced out! It has a 26 plus voltage swing in balanced, 12 to 14 volts in single ended and plenty of power. The size is the same height as the Protector, a 1/2 shorter than the 71a and as wide. The measurements are 3.25” in length, .7” in height & 2.25” in width. A custom designed Alps pot is implemented for the volume control with the volume control knob being custom machined. 
   
   

   
   
   
   
*THE Blackbird SR-71B   a review:*

   

  How complicated can a review be? When talking or writing about sound, I am finding that with all of our interpretations of what we hear, what we like to hear, what we need to hear and what we should hear to sometimes be at opposing ends of this art. Since we are interpreting sound, music, which to me is art, the instrument to do this, by design must malign this art as little as possible if we are to remain true to this record of an event.

   

  The Blackbird SR-71B is a link in the chain the conducts an electrical signal to transducers that turn this into energy into sound waves. Since the 71B is an amp with balanced and single ended drive capabilities, your choice of how you wish to listen is doubled.

   

  The source is from lossless files on my iRiver via optical out or my MacBook Pro using either optical or USB in 24/96. The optical cable is the Sys Concepts 1300 fiber toslink that has proved to me that there is more to be found on this music and that the signal can be lost in conventional optical cables. The IC from dacs, the MB-1 dual dac, Boomslang balanced dac or a dac for USB 24/96 is the Twag for balanced and my own silver IC for single ended. Much of the listening was done with the Audez’e LCD-2 as I feel this is the most resolving phone I have heard and gives me immediate feedback and while not clinical, can dissect what I am hearing to a point I know what everything up stream is doing or not doing.

   

  The monitors used are all balanced. The JH13 Pro with Twag, HD650, Ultrasone Ed. 9, ESW 10, Grado HF2, PortaPro, LCD-2. Again all are balanced and can be used single ended with my adapter.

   

  The music used is lossless 16/48 and 24/96. Types of music pretty much covers the map from classical, jazz, rock, rhythm and blues, reggae, trance, metal and what ever else falls onto my ears. I would like to stress again that using the new 1300 fiber toslink cable with it much wider bandwidth and lower modal dispersion, allows even the 16/48 to sound better let alone what it does for 24/96 since most toslink can barely do better than 16/48 and often it will not even resolve that.

   

*General characteristics of the SR-71B:*

   

  What comes to mind when I think of the sound that comes out of the 71B is not only that it resolves the body of the main instruments and voices, but also that of what I would call secondary sounds. Like a story you have the protagonist and the antagonist and then there are the foils, the characters that also build the story, give it texture and if the story is well written, the depth of a believable event but are never developed like the main characters. The 71b resolves the secondary sounds giving them body and substance more than a foil, which doesn’t have the full dimension of persona built upon. With the 71b you can hear more deeply into the recording, which in turn brings more life and realism to the auditory imagery laid out before you.

   

  I don’t know what the noise floor is for the 71b but it must be very low. The notes rise and fall with a decay that fades into blackness giving them a distinct quality.

   

*Side note:*

   

  As I write this electricity has gone out. The island of Pohnpei has one power plant that runs on diesel generators and one of the two has been down. That puts all the strain on one and we often lose power for anywhere from 10 minutes to hours. That second generator is now down. I have been listening with my MacBook Pro with an external hard drive with 2300 albums during this particular writing so with a pull of the optical cable and switching to the iRiver it is just a blip. On I go with high quality balanced sound via battery.

   

*Audible frequency response:*

   

     The upper frequency response of the 71B is smooth and extended. By extended there is no audible rounding of the high frequency range but a natural extension that lacks any grain or artificial edge. There is an airiness to the sound when a recording has this.

   

     Mid frequencies are full and have a slightly warm tone that is very analogue like. I do not find the mid frequencies are pushed forward nor are they recessed. The human voice, male or female, is portrayed with a fullness that imparts a feeling that it comes from a body. There is a mental image of human rather than sound coming out of type of void.

   

     Low frequencies are extremely well controlled and it is easy to follow even on bass heavy recordings if the recording is well done. This amp will not correct poor bass but does portray well recorded bass, as it should be, with bass notes that do not blur one into the other.

   

  On instruments my comments on the frequency range follow suit. Well recorded acoustical guitars can be beguiling. There is such a melodic tone that if you are listening and doing something else, it is easy to be drawn back to the music and forget what you are focused on. Electric guitar, sax and instruments with drive have the right bite and edge. Piano has the nuances and volume, that come across with ease giving this instrument the respect it deserves.

   

*Further observations:*

   

  The only way that background sounds could have substance is if the amp is transparent enough to resolve this and that is what the 71B does. By being transparent and handling the macro and micro dynamics and detail, sounds do not bump into each other but are presented as part of the whole but also as distinct parts within the soundscape.

   

  The balanced output on this amp does differ a little from the single ended. In single ended you are put slightly further from the music, which for me is a nice exchange. You still have an amp with solid bass, great transparency and a soundstage that has believable width and depth but a little different perspective. Rather than sounding like the balanced section but having a decrease in sound quality, the single ended output is a slightly different placement while maintaining a high quality to the sound. As in a change from perspective there is a small change in tonality, which if understood you are a little closer with the balanced mode can be understood. To have the choice of either is excellent in my opinion. For the very hard to drive headphones the balanced mode does also offer the doubling of power and with this, you still have a truly portable, not transportable, headphone amplifier. 

   

*Summary:*

   

  So that is my basic synopsis of the SR-71B. The balanced section is a little different presentation, as the drivers are driven both with the positive and negative current flow with 26 volts of voltage swing while the single ended is just that, a positive current flow to ground and approximately 13 volts. In a small package you get a beautifully crafted and looking amp with excellent sound that further helps us to interpret this sound, this art, we call music.

   

*Features: *

   

     A custom volume control with R and L balance control.

     Three gain positions.

     Balanced and single ended for both input and output.

     More than a 26 volt swing in balanced mode and 12-14 volts output in single ended. 

     Internal custom battery with external charger/AC-DC converter.

     A 3 year warranty on the battery and lifetime warranty on the amplifier. 

     Size: 3.24 inches in length, .7 in height and 2.25 inches in width. 

     RSA reliability and support.


----------



## mrarroyo

Interesting indeed!


----------



## flargosa

Any guess on the release date and estimated price?


----------



## El_Doug

TEN opamps!?


----------



## shaizada

And it just NEVER stops!


----------



## wuwhere

That should take care of all the high impedance cans.


----------



## Uncle Erik

wuwhere said:


> That should take care of all the high impedance cans.





 There's a difference between sensitivity and impedance. Impedance, by itself, tells you almost nothing about how hard headphones are to drive. Headphone impedance is only relevant when considered with the output impedance of the amp, and that mostly tells you how well the power transfers. You also need to know the output power of the amp and the sensitivity of the headphones to figure out how well the amp will drive the headphones.

 Not to thread jack - congrats, Ray, and I hope you do well with the new amp!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> There's a difference between sensitivity and impedance. Impedance, by itself, tells you almost nothing about how hard headphones are to drive. Headphone impedance is only relevant when considered with the output impedance of the amp, and that mostly tells you how well the power transfers. You also need to know the output power of the amp and the sensitivity of the headphones to figure out how well the amp will drive the headphones.
> 
> Not to thread jack - congrats, Ray, and I hope you do well with the new amp!


 

 Agreed about sensitivity, even impedance. Usually manufacturers, specify their cans' nominal impedance but we know that impedance varies with frequency. And the amp has to supply that voltage across the frequency response of the can.


----------



## charlie0904

picture?
   
   
  I want to see evidence.


----------



## krmathis

Aaah, nice!


----------



## Sasaki

If it is a quad mono, I think B58 is the appropriate name


----------



## Townyj

All this portable balanced gear coming out is doing my head in... Argh! Im trying to be budget orientated! This stuff doesnt help!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Should I get it or stay with Protector ?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:  





> Should I get it or stay with Protector ?


 

 Get it, then compare and keep the one you like the most. Or?


----------



## Audio-Omega

The website says it will stand toe to toe with the best balanced home amps out there, that's good to know.  However I hope its price won't.


----------



## abyrvalg

I would rather like to see balanced mini Lisa


----------



## Jalo

I want to salute Ray for his constant and unending effort to invent and innovate.  The merit of the SR71b is of course remain to be seen.  But just looking at his effort from the past two years on the portable front is aaamazing, SR71a, Predator, Mustang, Shadow, Protector and now the SR71b.  Each pushing and expanding the frontier of portable technology for us headfiers (think about it, we are a small group and how many big guys including Apple give us we want).  I am very impressed with his tenacious and perfectionistic mentality.  Although the earlier amps of just a year or so (sr71a, predator, Mustang etc) may now take a second place to the sq of the newer amps, I felt the money I have spent in his products, though outdated relatively fast, have contributed to a journey with Ray in perfecting portable listening and in his quest for better products.


----------



## MrProggie

Nice to see the balanced amp competition is heating up. Understand RSA is running out of airplane names. How much for this one? Sounds expensive. US$800++?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

It uses two volume pots, and he makes that out to be a feature...sounds like a pain in the bottom to me, im sure itll be an amazing sounding amp though. i loved my protector


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I want to salute Ray for his constant and unending effort to invent and innovate.  The merit of the SR71b is of course remain to be seen.  But just looking at his effort from the past two years on the portable front is aaamazing, SR71a, Predator, Mustang, Shadow, Protector and now the SR71b.  Each pushing and expanding the frontier of portable technology for us headfiers (think about it, we are a small group and how many big guys including Apple give us we want).  I am very impressed with his tenacious and perfectionistic mentality.  Although the earlier amps of just a year or so (sr71a, predator, Mustang etc) may now take a second place to the sq of the newer amps, I felt the money I have spent in his products, though outdated relatively fast, have contributed to a journey with Ray in perfecting portable listening and in his quest for better products.


 

 I still have the Tomahawk which to me is the ideal portable amp, holding its own with the Hornet and using inexpensive AAA batteries with extreme longevity between battery replacement.  Plus built like a tank--or maybe a missle??


----------



## Superfrag

What the hell!! Looking at the Protector's price of $475, I'm pretty sure this is going to be around $550 or more..


----------



## nc8000

Yes at least


----------



## GoldfishTX

Boo!  I just bought a Protector and love it and now there is this on the horizon?  Back to saving...


----------



## Duggeh

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> The website says it will stand toe to toe with the best balanced home amps out there...


 

 Would you honestly expect it to say that it won't? ¬ _¬


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> It uses two volume pots, and he makes that out to be a feature...sounds like a pain in the bottom to me,


 

 More like inability to source a tiny quad pot...


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

^ care to elaborate?


----------



## recstar24

The available quad pots are big and expensive. There are not too many I don't think. So using two dual pots one for each channel makes it cheaper and easier to implement.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> More like inability to source a tiny quad pot...


 
  There are some small quad pots that I am sure Ray knows of but they very often never match. The rate of rejection can be 60 percent and sometimes higher. The Panasonic pot, has been used by a number of manufactures due to the very high reliability and excellent matching of channels. Some will like the dual volume controls some won't.


----------



## nc8000

Given the discussion that erupted back in the Protector thread I wonder why not use digital volume control now that he has decided to use 2 anyway.


----------



## n_maher

I can't imagine the frustration that users will experience trying to hand match the volume levels using two tiny knobs.  It also means that while portable, you'll always have to take it out of pocket or wherever to make volume adjustments to make sure that things stay matched.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





n_maher said:


> I can't imagine the frustration that users will experience trying to hand match the volume levels using two tiny knobs.  It also means that while portable, you'll always have to take it out of pocket or wherever to make volume adjustments to make sure that things stay matched.


 
  Hey Nat...
  What took you so long? 
  Ray


----------



## shaizada

LoL, I knew this was coming   It was only a matter of time.
   
  As far as I remember, Headroom also used two volume controls in their home balanced amps.  They used two attenuators as well and it was very well received as a proper home amp.
  Interestingly, the volume control on the protector doesn't move a bit even when it is in the pocket, unless you deliberately change it.  I believe Ray should be using the same sturdy volume controls for this new amp which he can confirm.  If he is in fact, using the same volume control, there will be absolutely no problem for this amp to be used in a portable scenario, provided you want to stay at a set volume and not change it for every song or something.


----------



## n_maher

Hey Ry,
   
  I must be getting old.
   
  Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Hey Nat...
> What took you so long?
> Ray


----------



## Pars

As far as small 4-channel pots go, Alpha makes one:
http://www.alphapotentiometers.net/html/8mm_pot_4.html
   
  I haven't heard it, but it is supposedly pretty good. Digital would of course have been another option as well...


----------



## spritzer

Anybody looking to do this properly would use a full digital volume control but a 4-gang pot would work in a pinch.  Still it is a crappy way to do things with the high sensitivity of IEM's. 
   
  Now with Alpha everything is custom made to your specs so the whole issue of matching is just BS.  If you wan't 0.5% matching then I'm sure you can get it but it won't be free.  I've had them make custom pots for me in the past and they were good to work with.  I'm also sure Panasonic would make you a 4-gang pot if you order enough units since they have offered them in the past...


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





n_maher said:


> I can't imagine the frustration that users will experience trying to hand match the volume levels using two tiny knobs.  It also means that while portable, you'll always have to take it out of pocket or wherever to make volume adjustments to make sure that things stay matched.


 

 I completely agree with this. I always have my portable in my pocket whenever I'm out, and always adjust the volume with it in my pocket. It would be a pain and hassle to have to dig it out of my pocket everytime I adjust the volume. The fullsize desktop argument is bogus. It's two completely different scenarios. It's very easy to adjust two volume controls on a desktop amp when the thing is sitting right in front of you. You don't have to dig anything out. I am excited about the idea of a balanced portable having so much power while still being relatively small. I but the two volume controls might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## grokit

Pics?


----------



## tnmike1

Concerning the volume issue: how about if we all wait to see what this amp looks like before jumping to irrational conclusions??  Those of us who know Ray and his products would probably think he's got something in mind to avoid unnecessary misadjustments in volume or other issues.  Let's see product pics and more detailed info


----------



## The Monkey

Will there be a balanced DAC too?


----------



## nattonrice

I can see two non-stepped volume pots as being a pain to get set right while on the move with out a decent amount of fiddling.
  A digital solution based on the pga23xx series chip for example would seem like a smarter choice.
   
  This is a bit of a worry though: "Making this portable balanced amp the most powerful Amp ever designed".
   
  Be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> Concerning the volume issue: how about if we all wait to see what this amp looks like before jumping to irrational conclusions??  Those of us who know Ray and his products would probably think he's got something in mind to avoid unnecessary misadjustments in volume or other issues.  Let's see product pics and more detailed info


 

 You need to get your facts straight before you start accusing people of jumping to irrational conclusions. Having dual volume pots isn't an irrational conclusion. As of right now it's a fact. It's reported on his website that it will have dual pots.This actually comes from the man himself. Hopefully given the feedback on this thread, he will change his mind and implement a single balanced pot. People are only commenting on the info on his website not drawn up(irrational) conclusions.


----------



## naamanf

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Hey Nat...
> What took you so long?
> Ray


 

 Mr Samls,
    Not sure what your beef is with Mr Maher,  but I think he brings up a good point that using two volume pots is an epic fail.  The question is what is the reasoning behind this? If it because the pany pots are really that good and it's worth the trade off of user annoyance, or that it's just easier to use two and bring the product to market that much quicker?  Coming from the stand point of a consumer I would want something that works right every time that I don't have to fiddle with to get right. I think other have brought up some good ideas to use digital volume control or have special purpose pots made specifically for this amp. Any reason it can't be done that way?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There are some small quad pots that I am sure Ray knows of but they very often never match. The rate of rejection can be 60 percent and sometimes higher. The Panasonic pot, has been used by a number of manufactures due to the very high reliability and excellent matching of channels. Some will like the dual volume controls some won't.


 

 I have no doubt the Pana pot is a great one but 2 knobs for portable use, seriously? I even can't stand that for home amp, let alone portable purpose. Just imagine you accidentally move one of them and mismatch the channels, and then adjust again. Not fun to me.


----------



## moodyrn

I think most(certainly not all) would agree two pots on a portable amp is not a good idea. When most people use portables a couple of things are very important, convenience and ease of use. With having two pots to deal with it's no longer convenient or easy to use. It's why over 90% of all desktops uses only one pot, and up to now 100% of all portables(that I know of) uses one pot. I really hope he changes his original design and go with a balanced pot. It would be nice to have a balanced portable amp to use with some of my hard to drive cans.


----------



## Trysaeder

Please call it the AC130, so I can say to my friends that I have an AC130 in my pocket.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi Ray,

 I love the Protector and am still surprised by the level of audio quality you were able to shoehorn into such a compact form factor. It was happily part of my dream portable rig. It's still part of my dream portable rig, but less happy as it looks over its shoulder to the SR-71b. I'm glad you haven't stood still. I'm willing to make the moves forward with you. Just a couple questions if you would. How much of a step up is the SR71b from the Protector using a single ended source? Particularly, is it overkill for IEMs like the JH13 compared to the Protector or is it worth the upgrade? Thanks Ray. I'll be looking forward to it. 

 Edward


----------



## 3602

Well, two questions here.
  One, power consumption, please. Ten top-notch op-amps...OPA627 (if one can actually get any in these days)? How long until the juice dies?
 Two, wouldn't it be easier (arguably better) to use a small 4-channel pot for volume and another (lockable) pot for pan/balance?
  Bonus question: Any headphone ever made is just a bit farfetched, don't you think? K1000?
   
  Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Please call it the AC130, so I can say to my friends that I have an AC130 in my pocket.


 

 WIN


----------



## Trysaeder

^quality SMALL 4 channel pots are ridiculously hard to find. Even 2 matched normal pots are quite time consuming to find on a mass production scale.
   
  I'd love to see a digital control.


----------



## 3602

^Hmm yes, got that right.
  Even the Fiio E5 has a digital VC...


----------



## LFF

I am surprised to read how easily some of you guys are annoyed.
   
  I am just happy I can carry great stuff around in my pocket to begin with. Remember the days of carrying bulky walkmen around with one or two mixtapes? I guess that shows my age a bit but I am just fascinated at the stuff you can get nowadays. If I have to take the amp out to fiddle with the knobs a bit then so be it. It's a small trade off for superior sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If it still bugs you, then get something else and stop complaining.


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





duggeh said:


> Would you honestly expect it to say that it won't? ¬ _¬


 
  That would mean it would stand toe to toe with his own Apache.


----------



## jpelg

This one is definitely pushing the envelope for battery-powered, mini amps. I love my Protector, and know it can power just about any conventional headphone I would want to throw at it, and sounds great. I would go out on a limb to say I am confident the new SR71b Quad will sound great also.
   
  Now, whether you need balanced drive for your headphones, or if the battery-draw and/or dual-channel volume pots of the SR71b Quad will be deterents because of your style of use, I can't say for everyone. Personally, I wouldn't expect many to use this in a "pocketable" configuration. However, for those that want a high-end transportable setup, that operates off-the-grid, and can be packed in a minimal case for easy carry & movement (home-to-office, train/bus trip, long subway commute, outdoor deck, picnic table, hammock), I can see this definitely working well.
   
  I look forward to seeing & hearing it.


----------



## swt61

Quote: 





n_maher said:


> I can't imagine the frustration that users will experience trying to hand match the volume levels using two tiny knobs.  It also means that while portable, you'll always have to take it out of pocket or wherever to make volume adjustments to make sure that things stay matched.


 




  Quote: 





naamanf said:


> Mr Samls,
> Not sure what your beef is with Mr Maher,  but I think he brings up a good point that using two volume pots is an epic fail.  The question is what is the reasoning behind this? If it because the pany pots are really that good and it's worth the trade off of user annoyance, or that it's just easier to use two and bring the product to market that much quicker?  Coming from the stand point of a consumer I would want something that works right every time that I don't have to fiddle with to get right. I think other have brought up some good ideas to use digital volume control or have special purpose pots made specifically for this amp. Any reason it can't be done that way?


 


 Nat and Namin mak good pointz.
   
  I had Fitz convert two Darkvoice 336i amps to monoblock balanced amps, one for left and one for right. Balancing the volume pots on those larger home amps was a PITA, so much so that once I finally dialed them in I no longer adjusted the volume anymore.
   
  I can only imagine trying to dial in two tiny knobs inside my pocket! I am pretty handy in the pocket dexterity department too, but that's a story for another day.
   
  I also don't feel that Nate holds any malice toward you whatsoever. He is simply bringing up quite a valid point. Had you come up with a brilliant solution, I have no doubt he would have praised you for it.
   
  Of coarse you also think I'm only here to pick on you too, so I'm sure none of this will matter. Build a great amp at a fair price and we'd all be singing the Ry Samls praises.
   
  Oh, I'll be the first to volunteer my balanced _[size=10pt]β[/size]_22 for the toe to toe shootout as well. Good Luck!


----------



## adktitan

Quote: 





n_maher said:


> I can't imagine the frustration that users will experience trying to hand match the volume levels using two tiny knobs.  It also means that while portable, you'll always have to take it out of pocket or wherever to make volume adjustments to make sure that things stay matched.


 

 I don't think there will be any frustration at all. It's suppossed to not be matched according to how I read it on his website, so exact volume matching isn't even the purpose of this amp, right? It seems it was designed just the opposite. I mean, the way I read this from the website: 
   
  "We have implemented TWO independent, heavily modified Panasonic volume controls, one for each channel, in this design. *This will give many listeners out there the ability to balance the left & right channels independently according to their hearing. You might not believe this but more than 80% of the people can’t equally hear from both ears*. Also many analog players might not give you equally balanced signals. Music files might not have been recorded with perfect left & right amplitude of signal strength, this dual mono high quality POTs configuration makes it a great feature for many out there."
   
  To me, If i was to use this on the train, and the tracks and doors were on my right side, I could turn up the volume on that side to drown them out. Especially if I hear different in each ear. Right?
   
* """  "To meTi*


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

4 pot balanced volume control with a switch for:
   
  Left Dual Right
   
  One knob, 3 functions ... best of everything!


----------



## n_maher

Quote: 





adktitan said:


> I don't think there will be any frustration at all. It's suppossed to not be matched according to how I read it on his website, so exact volume matching isn't even the purpose of this amp, right? It seems it was designed just the opposite. I mean, the way I read this from the website:
> 
> "We have implemented TWO independent, heavily modified Panasonic volume controls, one for each channel, in this design. *This will give many listeners out there the ability to balance the left & right channels independently according to their hearing. You might not believe this but more than 80% of the people can’t equally hear from both ears*. Also many analog players might not give you equally balanced signals. Music files might not have been recorded with perfect left & right amplitude of signal strength, this dual mono high quality POTs configuration makes it a great feature for many out there."
> 
> ...


 

 1. If you like skewed soundstage and unbalanced L/R volume levels, by all means, strive to have your channels imbalanced.  Me, I'm extremely sensitive to this and have correctly found/identified channel imbalances in headphones with drives that were supposed to be matched to within 1dB.  So for me, the idea that when I want things to be balanced I have to try and guess my way by matching to independent continuously variable pots is not fun. 
   
  2. Raising the volume to drown out ambient noise is a good way to go deaf. 
   
  3. If I owned a source that exhibited perceived channel imbalance I wouldn't own it for very long.  And I can't say that I've read very many (any) threads from people complaining about source channel imbalance problems and looking for an amp to fix it.
   
  Don't get me wrong, I understand the desire for those that either have hearing loss in one ear or a hearing imbalance.  Heck, the last amp that I built for a friend used dual attenuators because he has about a 3dB difference between his ears.  I was able to design an accompanying scale so that the position of each attenuator was easily able to be matched and then offset one step to account for the desired level difference.  I know that this approach wouldn't be possible in the portable realm (no stepped attenuator small enough) but I simply find fault with the design choice made.  I'd probably end up finding a way to link the two pots if I owned one, maybe something as simple as a rubber band to couple the two knobs together would work ok and allow for in pocket, matched volume adjustments.  Who knows really, it just seems like an odd problem to cause.


----------



## adktitan

> 2. Raising the volume to drown out ambient noise is a good way to go deaf.


 

  I thought this device was the new hi-tech way to get that "after the show" ear ringing...one ear at a time...


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> I still have the Tomahawk which to me is the ideal portable amp, holding its own with the Hornet and using inexpensive AAA batteries with extreme longevity between battery replacement.  Plus built like a tank--or maybe a missle??


 

 yeah, that's my consolation too (for not jumping on each new RSA or similar product). also testimony to RSA quality that my TH is still awesome. I do look forward to ogling RSA71B pictures here, though!


----------



## AudioDwebe

I don't see how the dual volume pot will be an issue at all, really.  I've currently got the Protector (Hornet in the past), and the volume knob on it has enough resistence that moving it accidently while in the pocket seems almost a non-issue. 
   
  Congrats, Ray, for (I'm sure) another fine product.
   
  Cheers.
   
  'Dwebe


----------



## moodyrn

Well one thing is for sure, he has gotten a lot of feedback and pub about this amp. Which is a good thing for Ray. He can definitely say people know about it; eventhough it doesn't even exist yet.


----------



## disc_reet

"SR-71B Quad mono fully balanced portable amp input to output." 
  Question?  What would one use as a portable 'balanced' source?


----------



## shaizada

^
   
  Thats very typical of head-fi in general.  A lot of buzz gets around really quick, especially if it comes from the likes of Ray Samuels, Headroom, Woo Audio, Headamp etc. These are manufacturers that have proved time and again that even the announcement of a new product deserves all the attention.  They have a track record of excellence and really help this community move forward.


----------



## MrProggie

Good question. I can't imagine any mainstream manufacturers of mp3 players want to manufacture mp3 players with balanced out. Especially since the headphone amp manufacturers can't decide on a standard connector.
   
  Perhaps HIFIMAN will give it a try?
  
  Quote: 





disc_reet said:


> "SR-71B Quad mono fully balanced portable amp input to output."
> Question?  What would one use as a portable 'balanced' source?


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


disc_reet said:


> "SR-71B Quad mono fully balanced portable amp input to output."
> Question?  What would one use as a portable 'balanced' source?


 

 I'm guessing the same way the Protector converts a single-ended source.


----------



## frozenice

I'm hoping it has a volume and a balance control instead of a right and left channel volume controls.


----------



## qusp

ibasso has a balanced dac, I assume Ray you are using the same connector again?


----------



## The Monkey

shaizada said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I think members making new product announcements on behalf of manufacturers is cheesy.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm guessing the same way the Protector converts a single-ended source.


 

 But if you can get a pure digital out from your DAP, anything is possible...


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


grokit said:


> But if you can get a pure digital out from your DAP, anything is possible...


 

 Is there mention of a DAC in the SR71b Quad?


----------



## 3602

Now, see, if someone can pull the signal (maybe dual-mono) out of the Teclast T51 (Nationite S:flo2) 's dual DACs...
  But this amp is 'quad-mono'... so what, 'twin-stereo' now? A four-channel?


----------



## naamanf

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> I think members making new product announcements on behalf of manufacturers is cheesy.


 

 I agree. I wonder if they are paid/given free stuff to help endorse products? Shenanigans I tell ya!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





grokit said:


> But if you can get a pure digital out from your DAP, anything is possible...


 
   
  Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Quote:
> 
> Is there mention of a DAC in the SR71b Quad?


 
   

 I don't think so. There are many pass-through portable DACs though, I wonder if any of them have balanced output?
   
  If so there are some real possibilities...
   

   

   
   
  And what's going on here?


----------



## nattonrice

Probably some small cap dock.


----------



## grokit

I thought someone demo'd a digitally-licensed LOD setup at Canjam, not sure if this is it. But it could just be an iMod/diyMod cap dock/balanced adapter too.


----------



## swt61

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm guessing the same way the Protector converts a single-ended source.


 

 Poorly?
   
  Seriously, some of you really need to read up on exactly what balanced is and what the benefits/drawbacks might be.
   
  I have a fully balanced home system. I like having the extra power that a dual mono, balanced amp can provide for my K1000, and I like not having to deal with ground loops in my somewhat complicated system.
  That being said, I've heard many fantastic single ended systems that would hold their own against my balanced one for SQ.
   
  When it comes to IEMs I can see no benefit whatsoever to having a balanced portable system. But I can see some pretty big downfalls from doing so...lack of a good, small balanced source, ridiculous adaptor cables that are bigger than the amp, lack of a good reasonably priced attenuator...and so on.
   
  This amp seems to me to be more of a parlour trick than anything else. The balancing myths are running rampant, and this latest amp is just jumping on that bandwagon.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Have they made a portable audio rig linked to a jetpack yet?  That would be perfect for the daily commute.


----------



## thread

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I thought someone demo'd a digitally-licensed LOD setup at Canjam, not sure if this is it. But it could just be an iMod/diyMod cap dock/balanced adapter too.


 

 Yep, here's the prototype AlgoRhythm from Cypher Labs as demo'd at CanJam. It is a licensed Apple device that is able to pull the digital stream from iDevices.
   
  As far as I know, it outputs single ended only. No balanced output.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


swt61 said:


> Poorly?


 

 Sounds pretty good in my systems. *shrug*
  You should listen to one.


----------



## shaizada

Quote: 





the monkey said:


>





> I think members making new product announcements on behalf of manufacturers is cheesy.


 
   
   
   I actually haven't seen an official product announcement from Ray on head-fi.  He only posted to his website and if Jamato hadn't posted here, I wouldn't have even known about this product.  Most people don't keep checking the manufacturers website that often, but visit head-fi almost daily 
   
  Regardless, it's nice to know about what's out there as soon as possible, be it from any source.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





qusp said:


> ibasso has a balanced dac, I assume Ray you are using the same connector again?


 


 It would be interesting to use a source such as an H140's optical, send it through ibasso's balanced DAC, and send it to the SR71b. 
   
  I cringe to think of the array of required adapter cables and reterminations needed to make this work.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


wolfen68 said:


> It would be interesting to use a source such as an H140's optical, send it through ibasso's balanced DAC, and send it to the SR71b.


 

 If it's the same implementation as the Protector, I don't think it will make a difference coming from a true balanced source or SE.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Quote:
> 
> If it's the same implementation as the Protector, I don't think it will make a difference coming from a true balanced source or SE.


 

 Jim, it is fully balanced all the way through from input to output, that is if a TRUE balanced source was used.
  It is balanced at output, just like the Protector, if single ended source , like iPod, is used.
  Ray Samuels


----------



## disc_reet

Again, I must ask:  What are some examples of a 'true balanced' source?  Is the idea to be able to use this new SR-71B in ones home rig, wired balanced in/out, and then take it on the road 'a la' The Protector?
  As a newbie to all of this I'm just trying to learn what's out there and how different people use (or intend to use) their equipment to optimize both sound quality and minimize budget.
  Are there any portable source devices that offer a true balanced output?


----------



## abyrvalg

An example would be Sonosax SX-DA2 portable DAC\AMP, it has a truely balanced line output (XLR). It would be nice to try to use a fully balanced amp with it, although it's built-in SE amp is really good.


----------



## swt61

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Quote:
> 
> Sounds pretty good in my systems. *shrug*
> You should listen to one.


 


 I could convert an apple into an orange with a little spray paint and some carving, but it wouldn't be a true orange.
   
  You can't make a true balanced signal from a single ended signal. You can create a pseudo balanced signal, but it's not a true balanced signal. For a true balanced signal you need to start with a true balanced signal. And that was my point. It might sound great, but it's not a true balanced signal, and really what's the point in a portable system?
   
  Can anyone explain to me what is hoped to be gained with a balanced portable system? And I thought the main objective of a portable system was to be portable. If I'm missing something please enlighten me.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


ray samuels said:


> Jim, it is fully balanced all the way through from input to output, that is if a TRUE balanced source was used.
> It is balanced at output, just like the Protector, if single ended source , like iPod, is used.
> Ray Samuels


 

 Thanks for the input & clarification Ray.
  
  Quote: 





swt61 said:


> I could convert an apple into an orange with a little spray paint and some carving, but it wouldn't be a true orange.
> 
> You can't make a true balanced signal from a single ended signal. You can create a pseudo balanced signal, but it's not a true balanced signal. For a true balanced signal you need to start with a true balanced signal. And that was my point. It might sound great, but it's not a true balanced signal, and really what's the point in a portable system?
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what is hoped to be gained with a balanced portable system? And I thought the main objective of a portable system was to be portable. If I'm missing something please enlighten me.


 

 But an orange will never taste like an apple, and to claim so would be a lie. Perhaps a more apt fruit analogy is a hybrid apple made of two distinct purebred types. It contains some of the best qualities of it's parents, without some of their downsides. The implementation of balanced output in the Protector is not a secret, and discussed at length in several threads on Head-Fi.
   
  Now I couldn't comprehensively define who would use such an amp, nor every use case. People are so varied in their needs & willingness to go the extra mile in a portable system. Not to mention what "portable" really means to them. Some people will carry a large-ish camera case filled with source, amp, cables, & full-sized headphones, while some people don't want more than a Clip & a pair of IEMs or 'buds. Some people just want something to walk around the streets with, while some people need a high-quality setup for their best headphones to transport to the office, or onto the deck with a mint julip. For me, I simply happened to really like the sound of the balanced HD650's with the Protector when I heard it. The ability to convert my SE home source meant I didn't have to purchase a new one to enjoy that sound. I also had an amp that could sit next to my source & not take up another shelf - pretty cool. It also runs on DC power, off the grid. The fact that I could get the same drive using an iPod or other SE source is a great feature, imo. At the moment, I'm using the Protector at work in a single-ended configuration, but it's nice to have the option of balanced drive.
   
  I've never heard a set of balanced IEM's, so I couldn't say for sure that there is a benefit to such a configuration. But there are more than a few here on Head-Fi that have & believe there is a benefit. Again, the ability to get the benefit from a high-quality, but (more ubiquitous) single-ended portable source is a cool thing. For those people, they have a portable amp (now two) to satisfy their needs.
   
  It seems that your criticisms of the Protector and the SR71b stem more from a theoretical  place, rather than hearing the amp. Engineering can come up with many good, but different solutions to a problem. Few designs meet the needs of everyone. Just look at the variety of cameras, or phones, or cars, or...well, you get the idea. I think the Protector & the SR71b meet the needs of a segment of portable headphone listeners. More importantly, it sounds great, and is made really well. Having lifetime support from the maker is nothing to sneeze at either. Again, I invite you to listen to one. My guess is that it will drive a pair of Thunderpants pretty well (just a guess, though). If you don't like the result, that's fine too. But dismissing something based on prejudices is doing yourself a disservice, imo.


----------



## wolfen68

Doesn't any digital source (such as H140 optical) also provide a signal that can be balanced?  I thought the "balanced" part was only on the analog side, after the digital signal is converted.


----------



## The Monkey

So, with Ray's new amp, what would be the most noticeable sonic benefit using a true balanced source with balanced cans compared to a single-ended source with balanced cans?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Hopefully they will be available this year.


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

Hi Ray,
   
  Is it going to be two knobs (additional size/weight) or 2 dials like whats on the shadow?
   
  Thanks


----------



## n_maher

Quote: 





shadymilkman said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Is it going to be two knobs (additional size/weight) or 2 dials like whats on the shadow?
> 
> Thanks


 

 It'll almost certainly be knobs, since the analog pots in question have a shaft that would be exceptionally difficult to control with a horizontal rocker like what is on the Shadow.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Doesn't any digital source (such as H140 optical) also provide a signal that can be balanced?  I thought the "balanced" part was only on the analog side, after the digital signal is converted.


 
  Quote: 





the monkey said:


> So, with Ray's new amp, what would be the most noticeable sonic benefit using a true balanced source with balanced cans compared to a single-ended source with balanced cans?


 
  Quote: 





thread said:


> Yep, here's the prototype AlgoRhythm from Cypher Labs as demo'd at CanJam. It is a licensed Apple device that is able to pull the digital stream from iDevices.
> 
> As far as I know, it outputs single ended only. No balanced output.


 
   
  It seems to me that if you're getting a digital signal out of your DAP, and then converting that signal to a balanced analog signal at the DAC level, then going into a truly balanced amp like the SR71B or Protector, then out with a balanced cable configuration to a highly-resolving IEM like the JH-13, that there would be at least as much of a sonic benefit as a high-end balanced desktop rig, and that would be a worthy goal for anyone that wants to reach the pinnacle of portability.
   
  Now I'm just speculating here, but if you could integrate a balanced type JH-3A DSP-controlled crossover amp into that system instead, you'd really have something to "write home" about! That would be the _absolute_ pinnacle of portability, IMHO.
   
  So what would have to improve to get to this theoretical level? The AlgoRhythm having balanced output, and the JH-3A having a balanced in/out, I suppose.


----------



## jpelg

The Protector is not truly balanced at the source input. Based on Ray's post above, it sounds like the SR71b has multiple inputs - one for SE, another set for balanced. Haven't seen pics of the SR71b, so I am assuming.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> The Protector is not truly balanced at the source input. Based on Ray's post above, it sounds like the SR71b has multiple inputs - one for SE, another set for balanced. Haven't seen pics of the SR71b, so I am assuming.


 

 Hopefully, Ray will be good to us and brings one to display at the upcoming Charlotte, NC Can Fest...


----------



## grokit

I forgot about that limitation of the Protector and edited my post, thanks.


----------



## qusp

I do actually believe that balanced has just as profound (or moreso) an effect on IEMs as any lowish impedance headphone and in a portable mode it actually works quite well IMO, with great sound quality as given, but also due to CMMR the world of buzzing GSM towers and mobile phone pings ceases to be an issue. I have also tuned my home rig specifically for low gain/low noise balanced output and really do feel balanced output from dacs is the way to go, so it makes sense to continue the signal like this through the amp stage.
   
  pretty much all modern dac chips have balanced output, most dont even have SE output anymore, so having a single ended system that maintains all the DNR of the dac output, requires another SE conversion stage and therefore more components in the signal path. on the other hand you can do balanced IV conversion and headphone amp in a single differential IV stage (with as little as 1 or 2 opamps) with only a small amount of gain, a buffer would only be needed for higher impedance cans.
   
  now that this has balanced input it becomes more true, as the protector only floats ground and replaces with the inverse signal on the output, so isolation from/removal of the ground noise from before that is not possible.
   
  and the tech marches onwards!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes, we do need more balanced portable sources......
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> It seems to me that if you're getting a digital signal out of your DAP, and then converting that signal to a balanced analog signal at the DAC level, then going into a truly balanced amp like the SR71B or Protector, then out with a balanced cable configuration to a highly-resolving IEM like the JH-13, that there would be at least as much of a sonic benefit as a high-end balanced desktop rig, and that would be a worthy goal for anyone that wants to reach the pinnacle of portability.
> 
> Now I'm just speculating here, but if you could integrate a balanced type JH-3A DSP-controlled crossover amp into that system instead, you'd really have something to "write home" about! That would be the _absolute_ pinnacle of portability, IMHO.
> 
> So what would have to improve to get to this theoretical level? The AlgoRhythm having balanced output, and the JH-3A having a balanced in/out, I suppose.


 

 I think you are getting a bit mixed up here, the JH3A(and the JH1X IEMs) is a 6 channel DAC/DSP/amp/monitor system, if you wanted it to be balanced it would have to be a 12 channel unit and you would have to have a 12 wire cable and 12 terminal connection system, this just isnt going to happen any time soon; its possible, but very unlikely and the dac/dsp in the cyrus chip they use is not capable of multichannel differential conversion, it has balanced line out, but only in stereo. you couldnt run 2 in dual differential either. so the only way to do it would be to run 6 differential opamps with SE input/bal output like the OPA1632 or THS4150, DRV135 line driver etc, or perhaps you could use a second one and feed it an inverse phase digital signal, or invert the output of all 6 channels of the second chip........ one big mother of a battery!!! an army of IC regulators and a 12 channel pot (well really digital is the only way here IMO)
   
   
  thought I would include this next bit to you in a spoiler thing, I havent used it in a post before, but thought this bit was continuing off topic too much for this thread, so this is for you specifically and isnt a spoiler typical


Spoiler



also the algorhythym having balanced output would really mean very little, balanced spdif (AES3) digital signal, does not contain both phases (+/-) of a differential analogue signal, but is simply a way of transporting the same spdif (COAX or optical) but in a differential mode to reduce noise (jitter??) AES was only really invented for long digital runs in studios or live performances.
   
  i'm not sure you quite understand the signal flow/concept here, but hey s'all good iDevice->solo (is still part of the transport mechanism and not sure if it pulls i2S and converts to spdif, or spdif direct)->coax spdif cable (I would prefer mini BNC here)->JH3A converts the standard coax spdif to 6 channel digital, adds DSP in digital domain, then the internal IV converts to a usable anaologue signal and outputs to the opamp 6 channel headamp. there is no pot, volume is in the digital domain.
   
  I do actually believe that balanced has just as profound an effect on IEMs as any lowish impedance headphone and in a portable mode it actually works quite well, great sound quality, but also due to CMMR, the world of buzzing GSM towers and mobile phone pings ceases to be an issue


----------



## grokit

Well qusp as I said I was just speculating, but thank you for bringing that speculation back in line with reality!
   
  BTW, what does the Canadian Mouse Mutant Repository have to do with this discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


Spoiler



Just kidding, it's the Computer Music Modeling and Retrieval (symposium), but I did have to look it up!
   
_edit:_ still wrong, it's evidently "common mode noise rejection", that actually makes sense, even it it should be CMNR


----------



## JDUBS

Sweet.  I'll finally be able to use the balanced output of my Apogee Mini-DAC.  iHP-132 -> Apogee Mini-DAC -> SR-71B -> custom molded UE-10 Pros.  That should be pretty solid.
   
  -Jim


----------



## qusp

haha well actually its common mode noise rejection, why its not CMNR I dont know, I could be missing a word there, basically it means that any signal that is common to each +/- signal line (and in the same phase) ie interference or noise/distortion that is coupled to the signal, is added/summed together and cancelled out/removed. this is pretty much the center of why balanced audio transmission was invented; in order to allow long cable runs in studios and venues to be used without picking up a heap of interference along the way.
  in our case this summing stage is either at the opamp stage, or at the headphone driver itself. having a stronger amount of swing is often a nice byproduct, but does not have to be the case.
   
  tyhis is also why twisted pair cables are so common in audio and particularly balanced audio, with twisted pair, the interference equaly effects each phase, so the CMMR is more effective


----------



## The Monkey

The Protector I listened to was picking up interference.  I'm not sure if it was wifi, cell, etc., but it was that type of sound.  Of course, the Protector is not alone in this regard as I have heard interference on most, if not all, portable amps I have tried (including the Pico Amp/DAC this weekend).


----------



## qusp

yes, well the protector is vulnerable still, because it only converts to 'balanced' at the output opamp/section, so any noise that is coupled into the signal before that point will remain in the signal


----------



## The Monkey

So, provided that one's rig is balanced throughout, we should expect the SR71b not to suffer from such interference?  That would be nice if true.


----------



## qusp

yes, well there would still be a tiny amount remaining, but common mode noise rejection usually works in the order of -90db or so (I actually just plucked that number out of the air, but something like that and the exact amount varies with the design/chips) so a signal that is already comparatively weak like noise, reduced by that much is going to be effectively removed.


----------



## jpelg

I would think that proximity of any amp to the energy field around the iPhone, particularly when the phone is communicating, could result in hearing noise interference. I would not expect even a balanced configuration to solve this problem. I'd instead suggest using a non-phone source, such as the iPod Classic or Nano, for a noise-free experience. Also keeping any cellphone some distance away (or off) during your listening session is probably a good idea. Just common sense, I'd think. *shrug*


----------



## qusp

why would phone interference not be treated as common mode noise? it would effect both phases equally and should be removed. this type of thing is exactly why balanced was invented. when out and about you cant really control what other people do with their GSM. what makes it any different to any other type of EMI/RFI interference? noise in the audio band, is noise in the audio band, the device doesnt know the difference AFAIK. CMMR will be more effective at some frequencies than others and this type of spec is usually mentioned, but the source is meaningless is it not?
   
  I use my phone when working on totally unshielded balanced audio devices on the bench and cant say I have noticed any problem


----------



## unlimited

I wish Ray will show us his creation soon 
  Seems like he need to make a portable balance source to use it with this amp otherwise this is not seem like the fully balanced amp for me..


----------



## Icenine2

Does anyone have an idea on price here?


----------



## scootermafia

Sounds like a lot of crying to me.  It's not that hard to reach into your pocket, turn one knob, then turn the other.  =


----------



## jamato8

I used two at home on a Quicksilver Full Function preamp for a long time and still have the pre. No problem. For portable, I don't think it is a problem and worth it to those who have an imbalance in hearing. While my hearing is fine, I don't see it as an issue. Great sound is an issue and I look forward. Rock on.. :^)   from Kolonia, Pohnpie, Micronesia


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> For portable, I don't think it is a problem and worth it to those who have an imbalance in hearing.


 
   
  Typically people with an imbalance in hearing often don't even realize it due to the brain's ability to acclimate over time.  It seems for someone to truly appreciate this feature, it would have to be someone with a moderate to severe hearing imbalance.


----------



## jamato8

I have even had recordings that were pulled to one side or another. Being able to pull them out of a right or left out of balance would be nice. Just put a band from one volume control to the other once adjusted and they will turn in unison.


----------



## Nuwidol

Any updates on this amp out there?
   
  Also, is there anything we could plug into the amp that is portable & balanced? 
   
  Would there be any benefit to say, an iPod LOD with a balanced connector?


----------



## Roscoeiii

iBasso has a portable balanced DAC that should be out shortly. That should work with this. Not truly portable, but powered by a USB port is the HRT Streamer Pro. Those are the only balanced DACs that come to mind with much in the way of portability...


----------



## JDUBS

Try the Apogee Mini-DAC.  Portable (I'm using mine with a 12v Li-Ion pack) and has balanced outputs.
   
  -Jim


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:  





> It seems that your criticisms of the Protector and the SR71b stem more from a theoretical  place, rather than hearing the amp. Engineering can come up with many good, but different solutions to a problem.


 

 Are you reading what you just typed?
   
  You just said the equivalent of "I don't care if the manufacturer is lying about what is in his product. If it sounds good, I'll pay whatever he wants." In the grand scheme, the sound really is the final reason to buy or not to buy something. However, we shouldn't just blindly accept anything told us, even if the end result is a good product. Those marketing terms might not have meant anything to you because perhaps you heard it first before buying, but to someone new to the product unable to hear the unit before buying.. those buzz words create an artificial value for the item, whether it deserves it or not. This isn't fair to anyone.
   
  Saying it's OK to claim you can make a balanced signal from an unbalanced signal is wrong for any reason, even if it sounds amazing.


----------



## cooperpwc

Actually Headrooom's top of the line balanced amp (the BUDA) also has the ability to create a balanced HP out from a single-ended source. The interesting question (IMHO) is: What advantages are there to using a balanced signal over the single-ended split and invert option? A lower noise floor should be one. Are there others?


----------



## warp08

Sorry about the poor quality photos.  These were taken at Can Fest Charlotte, NC Saturday using the current working prototype of Ray's new amp board.  The case design has not yet been completed at the time of the event.
   
  Note that it the volume control and the current PCB design may change subject to ongoing development process.  The final version may not feature the existing volume controls but an integrated one which may allow simultaneous manipulation of both output channels.  It's TBD at this point.
   
  I did spend considerable time, courtesy of Ray, with this one listening from both balanced (Meridian G08->B52 XLR-to Protector Loop mode->SR71B balanced input) and later S/E input (Ray's own iPod Classic strapped to the prototype).
   
  Brief, brief impressions:  Balanced mode provides a giant soundstage and a sound quality that I have not heard from any portable amps yet, including the Protector.  I was, frankly, blown away.  Listened using a balanced JH16 Pro and Ray's HD600, TWag X recabled (both using Protector balanced plugs).  The amp has loads of power with a quad-Li-ion battery pack.  The complexity of the design is approximately 3 times to that of the Protector and that will no doubt result in higher price levels purely based on higher component costs.  Pricing has not been determined yet, but it will definitely be higher than the Protector.  From what I have heard--depending on the actual price of course--a 30-40% price premium would be well justified, and I'd have gladly paid that much even for the naked prototype if Ray was willing to sell it to me.  He was not, unfortunately.  It was that good.
   
  Comparing it with the Protector using the iPod proved to be more challenging, but in the end, I still heard improvements.  Interestingly, Ray needed to be convinced of this, but I kept insisting based on what I have heard, so he finally admitted that he made improvements in the output stage as well over the Protector design.  It sounded mighty good even from that standard iPod, but the sound stage had narrowed down somewhat, as expected from the balanced configuration.
   
_*Bottom line: I suspect that this amp, when completed, will be a signature Ray Samuels product in the portable space.  How do we get portable balanced sources?  One solution would be to persuade Craig@Whiplash audio to build custom iPod/iMod/WhipMOD LODs terminating into a 4-pin balanced male Protector plug and, there, we would have a fully balanced portable solution.  Just a thought, but with this amp, I wouldn't have it any other way, because the sound stage improvement is just so significant.*_
   
  Hmmm....fully balanced and portable.  Who would've thought?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  .


----------



## edwardsean

Hi Warp, 
   
  Thanks for your early impressions. Like many, I've been anxious to hear what it sounded like. Quick question: from your post it seemed like the most dramatic improvements over the Protector came from the balanced input. Is that right? Would you suspect that it would not be worthwhile to upgrade from the Protector without a balanced source? Thanks!
   
  Edward


----------



## Simonj

Anyone know if this has optical in, the conn by the LOD in the above pictures may be??


----------



## Simonj

On second viewing the connector seems to be the same as the Protector connector on the other end of the PCA for balanced i/p.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





edwardsean said:


> Hi Warp,
> 
> Thanks for your early impressions. Like many, I've been anxious to hear what it sounded like. Quick question: from your post it seemed like the most dramatic improvements over the Protector came from the balanced input. Is that right? Would you suspect that it would not be worthwhile to upgrade from the Protector without a balanced source? Thanks!
> 
> Edward


 
   
  The strength of this amp--assuming no major changes between now and production affecting SQ--is operating in balanced mode.  I believe there will be balanced LODs available by the time this amp is released to choose from turning your WhipMod/iMod/iPhone into a balanced source.  IMHO, I would anticipate that the vast majority of customers who opt to buy this will spend the extra money to change their regular LOD to a balanced one and get the full benefits of their investment.
   
  Since this is not a finished product yet, any detailed comparison between any existing product on the market, including Ray's own amps would be premature and that any rate, I did not have enough time or the right conditions to conduct one beyond my initial impressions above.  And they are just that--initial impressions. I'm sure will post additional information once he finalizes the design specs.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





simonj said:


> Anyone know if this has optical in, the conn by the LOD in the above pictures may be??


 

 It is an amp so there won't be an optical in, that would be for a dac, which this isn't.


----------



## Jalo

I am sure Warp08 isn't the only person that attended the Can Fest last Saturday. I am also sure that Warp08 is not the only person that auditioned the SR71B prototype. But why is his the only impression on the SR71b is beyond me. Not that Warp08's impression is no good, its just that if there is concensus among a few observers it's that much better


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I am sure Warp08 isn't the only person that attended the Can Fest last Saturday. I am also sure that Warp08 is not the only person that auditioned the SR71B prototype. But why is his the only impression on the SR71b is beyond me. Not that Warp08's impression is no good, its just that if there is concensus among a few observers it's that much better


 

 I know what you mean. I have seen other new amps that I knew had been auditioned but no mention was made here on HeadFi. It is nice to read people's opinions. 
   
  The posted images are a nice addition.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi, 
   
  Is the only thing necessary to change a source into balanced souce a balanced LOD?
   
  Edward


----------



## jamato8

You have to have a balanced source, dac, preamp etc, in order to have a balanced input signal to the amplifier.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> You have to have a balanced source, dac, preamp etc, in order to have a balanced input signal to the amplifier.


 

 From a purist sense, John, you are absolutely correct.  I am hoping, however, that even a "partially" balanced solution achievable from a portable source would produce at least some of the benefits the Meridian/B-52 combo fully balanced input has achieved.  Similar to the Protector benefiting in splitting the output stage into balanced mode vs. s/e mode, only at the input stage.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> _*How do we get portable balanced sources?  One solution would be to persuade Craig@Whiplash audio to build custom iPod/iMod/WhipMOD LODs terminating into a 4-pin balanced male Protector plug and, there, we would have a fully balanced portable solution.*_


 

 Terminating an iPod LOD with a 4-pin cable does not make the iPod a balanced source.  I'm not sure how you figure that.


----------



## edwardsean

I am still very interested in the SR71B. However, given these posts I'm becoming uncertain about the application. If a balanced source is needed to properly use the SR71B won't that negate the portability of its design? Is there a balanced source that is also portable to match the SR71B?


----------



## jamato8

There will be a portable balanced dac so that gives you a source.


----------



## abyrvalg

Quote: 





edwardsean said:


> Is there a balanced source that is also portable to match the SR71B?


 
  Sonosax SX-DA2 portable DAC\AMP has XLR balanced line output.


----------



## jamato8

I don't think it is really portable and from what I have read, has been out of production for a long time.


----------



## abyrvalg

Well, it is not much less portable than Headroom Microamp. As for being out of production - it doesn't really matter, because if you want it, you can find it.


----------



## adktitan

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There will be a portable balanced dac so that gives you a source.


 

 Can you link, or speak of, the dac spoken about above please? I'm not sure which one you mean...thanks...


----------



## Icenine2

Hook this up to an Ayre QB-9 at your desktop and boom!
   
  K


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





edwardsean said:


> I am still very interested in the SR71B. However, given these posts I'm becoming uncertain about the application. If a balanced source is needed to properly use the SR71B won't that negate the portability of its design? Is there a balanced source that is also portable to match the SR71B?


 

 Eventually, I'm sure there will be, in the meantime--based on what I've heard--the new amp will represent an improvement over the Protector in s/e or partially balanced input mode.  Not sure what portable DAC Jamato is referring to, but that would be a start, provided you can get digital output directly into it from a portable DAP so that you are fully balanced in the purist sense, or at the very least balanced from the DAC all the way to your headphones/IEMs.
   
  Now that the word is out that an amp like this will be on the market, I'm betting that other vendors will recognize this as an opportunity and develop new offerings that will take advantage of these capabilities.


----------



## digihead

Interesting. Based on what I read initially on the NC meet impressions, Ray himself didn't seem to think there was much of an upgrade in the balanced output using a single ended source. Did I read that wrong or is there more impressions out there?


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





digihead said:


> Interesting. Based on what I read initially on the NC meet impressions, Ray himself didn't seem to think there was much of an upgrade in the balanced output using a single ended source. Did I read that wrong or is there more impressions out there?


 

 Devil's Advocate here, but why would he say otherwise? Apparently there are no balanced portable sources, and he just happens to have a balanced portable amplifier that largely sees the best use wasted while the source manufacturers get their act together. If he said it was significantly better as true balanced, less people would buy one until there was a true balanced source. His time and monetary investment sits on a shelf waiting for source development to happen. If he says it's good either way then people buy the amp he has on his shelf and he makes money.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





digihead said:


> Interesting. Based on what I read initially on the NC meet impressions, Ray himself didn't seem to think there was much of an upgrade in the balanced output using a single ended source. Did I read that wrong or is there more impressions out there?


 


 Please remind me when did I think that, If I did I must have had too much diet cook with lemon or the HOOTER'S girls blew my brain with their beautiful bodies.
  Ray


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Please remind me when did I think that, If I did I must have had too much diet cook with lemon or the HOOTER'S girls blew my brain with their beautiful bodies.
> Ray


 


 I vote on the Hooter's Girls, I don't think they make that much Diet Coke.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Please remind me when did I think that, If I did I must have had too much diet cook with lemon or the HOOTER'S girls blew my brain with their beautiful bodies.
> Ray


 

 Ray, as an (acting) gentleman, I'm not at liberty to openly discuss your thoughts during the Can Fest event, but I venture to state purely on my own behalf, that my preference in both the hOOter's girls and your SR71B prototype would be fully balanced first, and single-ended second, but I would take both of them either way, had there been made available.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





digihead said:


> Interesting. Based on what I read initially on the NC meet impressions, Ray himself didn't seem to think there was much of an upgrade in the balanced output using a single ended source. Did I read that wrong or is there more impressions out there?


 

 Well, I guess then I was wrong to think that the Protector performed better in balanced mode than S/E from a S/E source.  Like Ray, I must have been distracted by a different kind of presentation.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Devil's Advocate here, but why would he say otherwise? Apparently there are no balanced portable sources, and he just happens to have a balanced portable amplifier that largely sees the best use wasted while the source manufacturers get their act together. If he said it was significantly better as true balanced, less people would buy one until there was a true balanced source. His time and monetary investment sits on a shelf waiting for source development to happen. If he says it's good either way then people buy the amp he has on his shelf and he makes money.


 
   
  "If you build it, they will come...."


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> "If you build it, they will come...."


 

 Let's hope so. Unfortunately all balanced amp manufacturers have chosen their own type of XLR connector. Don't think the DAP manufacturers will bother until a standard has been agreed upon.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


mrproggie said:


> Let's hope so. Unfortunately all balanced amp manufacturers have chosen their own type of XLR connector. Don't think the DAP manufacturers will bother until a standard has been agreed upon.


 

 I don't really agree. Differences in balanced amp inputs are resolved by the choice of interconnect, not by the format of the balanced DAC out or DAP line out. The impedement to portable balanced sources is market demand which can evolve.


----------



## JDUBS

Besides the aforementioned Sonosax SX-DA2 and the Apogee Mini-DAC?  I have the Apogee and fully intend on using it via its balanced outs to the SR-71B.
   
  -Jim

  
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Devil's Advocate here, but why would he say otherwise? Apparently there are no balanced portable sources, and he just happens to have a balanced portable amplifier that largely sees the best use wasted while the source manufacturers get their act together. If he said it was significantly better as true balanced, less people would buy one until there was a true balanced source. His time and monetary investment sits on a shelf waiting for source development to happen. If he says it's good either way then people buy the amp he has on his shelf and he makes money.


----------



## digihead

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Well, I guess then I was wrong to think that the Protector performed better in balanced mode than S/E from a S/E source.  Like Ray, I must have been distracted by a different kind of presentation.


 

 I LOVE that pic of Ray.  Classic.  To clarify, I am interested in how the SR-71B sounds in balanced output mode using a single ended source as compared to the sound of the Protector balanced output using a single ended source.  Is the SR-71B an improvement over the Protector in this scenario? My wallet hopes the answer is No.


----------



## digihead

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Please remind me when did I think that, If I did I must have had too much diet cook with lemon or the HOOTER'S girls blew my brain with their beautiful bodies.
> Ray


 


 Of course now I can't find the post I was originally referring to. Must be losing my mind again and/or dreaming of portable balanced amps again...


----------



## Icenine2

Isn't iBasso going to offer a portable balanced DAC?


----------



## moodyrn

Yes, it should be out soon. It's going to go with their new balanced portable amp that's already on the market.


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

Since the case hasnt been designed, can i make a suggestion? I dont know if this is part of the design language but Ray is there a reason that the vertical panels (front, back) of the protector are asymmetrical, one has a larger area than the rest of the case, and even the backplate. is there anyway that you could make it all flush? i know it seems like the last thing to be thinking about but it proves irksome when pairing with devices and having a "lip" bend components. also, what about engraved branding instead of paint (the paint on my protector wore off, both the black (on the "lip") and the name)?


----------



## novacav

i have to say i'm having trouble getting super excited for this amp... it's output power is only slightly better than the pb1 toucan and is likely to be near DOUBLE the price, if the price of the protector is any indication. anyone else feeling similarly?
   
  unless this amp somehow destroys things like the toucan, protector, mustang, and stepdance (all top performers in the portable amp arena) in sq then how is it worth it?
   
  i don't mean to condemn it before anyone has posted detailed impressions, i'd love to be blown away


----------



## jamato8

Not everything is going to be a quantum leap but it would seem that with 4 individual channels, plenty of current and voltage, that something exciting will come out of this. I look forward.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have even had recordings that were pulled to one side or another. Being able to pull them out of a right or left out of balance would be nice. Just put a band from one volume control to the other once adjusted and they will turn in unison.


 
   
  haha that would be a nice DIY project for someone...come up with a teethed rubber band like a timing belt for the two knobs.


----------



## Captfantastic

Speaking of Hooter's waitresses... apparently the one serving my table was hiding two portable amps in her blouse because I could clearly make out the two volume pots....  cough cough.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





captfantastic said:


> Speaking of Hooter's waitresses... apparently the one serving my table was hiding two portable amps in her blouse because I could clearly make out the two volume pots....  cough cough.


 


 Now that is sick, very sick.


----------



## Jalo

Hi, Ray, what is the time table for the release of the SR71b? and if you compare the SE input and balance out between the Protector and SR71b, what is the difference? Thanks.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





captfantastic said:


> Speaking of Hooter's waitresses... apparently the one serving my table was hiding two portable amps in her blouse because I could clearly make out the two volume pots....  cough cough.


 

 not to call out what you saw was real or not..but i think that might have just been a radio unit. the one i have @ work are like that (used in conjunction with earpiece). One pot is for Channel/Station, Other is Volume.


----------



## Skylab




----------



## cooperpwc

Epic lol


----------



## Simonj

Please tell me he's joking 
 LOL


----------



## Skylab

Captfantastic obviously was, but it seems to me that Xan7hos somehow missed it...
   
  Anyway, back on topic, I stopped by Ray's shop yesterday (I don't live very far away) to listen to the SR71b prototype.  I was very impressed.  That thing can swing a LOT of voltage.  The design isn't fully locked down (almost, but not fully), so I am not going to review it until it is.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> From a purist sense, John, you are absolutely correct.  I am hoping, however, that even a "partially" balanced solution achievable from a portable source would produce at least some of the benefits the Meridian/B-52 combo fully balanced input has achieved.  Similar to the Protector benefiting in splitting the output stage into balanced mode vs. s/e mode, only at the input stage.


 

 So I have a question... when you use a SE input it flips the + to create a balanced signal right?  If the amp thinks it is getting a balanced input with a + and - already when the -'s are a shared ground, would it skip that part or what?


----------



## kboe

Can't wait for the review Skylab, well have to see how it competes with the new Meier portable.  Balanced versus SE I know... but the Meier has the balanced ground so it would be fair.


----------



## Skylab

That is a comparison I plan to do, for sure.


----------



## kboe

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
   
  er hum,
   
  yeah.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Compare it with Protector.


----------



## jamato8

Any updates? I haven't heard anything for a while.


----------



## thread

Ray told me a few days ago that he's found a way to get it down to one knob. This is great news and it certainly gets me interested. He also said that he's waiting on parts and that he hopes to have them shipping by Christmas.
   
  *waits with bated breath*


----------



## wolfen68

"Yeah!" for one volume control....


----------



## warp08

My limited understanding is that when you take a balanced signal and convert it back to S/E you have the option to tie the "-" to the ground or simply leave it disconnected.  In the old days baluns were used for this purpose in some applications.  I have no idea how they do it these days especially what design Ray uses.
  Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> So I have a question... when you use a SE input it flips the + to create a balanced signal right?  If the amp thinks it is getting a balanced input with a + and - already when the -'s are a shared ground, would it skip that part or what?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

any impressions on this beast from canjam? ive heard from a couple people how awesome it was, but i havent seen any discussion of it on here.


----------



## jamato8

I haven't heard anything for some time. There must be something good going on.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I haven't heard anything for some time. There must be something good going on.


 


  i heard this amp at rmaf (the latest prototype) and ray almost had to pry it away from me. i think the sr71b is rays best work ever !
  the qualities of this amp that really stood out to me were (1) no noise that my ears could detect. i have extremely sensitive ears,and the sr71b sounds like a discrete design! i cant believe this thing has opamps in it. this amp is really clean sounding. (2) the soundstage is massive!  wider than protector in balanced mode! i brought my jh audio jh-13 iems that i used in balanced mode with sr71b. this combo has the best synergy together i have ever heard,with my jh13. it is sweet and liquid sounding.
  i look forward to pre ordering this amp.
  also, i really like the (single) back to back dual pots! i only wish i had brought my camera to take pictures.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





decur said:


> also, i really like the (single) back to back dual pots!


 

 That is a good design (and far more promising than the original). Now the ability to adjust channel balance really does become attractive.


----------



## andrew3199

I'm in! as long as it's under $600


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

It's not gonna be under $600. 3 time the complexity of the Protector does not come cheap. Ray, I will (attempt) buy one if I'm wrong...


----------



## Natha

do anyone knows whether it will be available by the end of this year??
  and What balance port is ray going to use? will it be the same as the one in Protector?


----------



## jamato8

From what I understand it will be available by the end of the year or most likely before and the connecter is the same as the Protector. I have been using the connector quite a bit and it shows no signs of wear and has endured a lot of rough care.


----------



## Natha

Thx jamato8
  Im quite happy that it has the same connector as the Protector so I dont have to buy a new cable ^^


----------



## Jalo

decur said:


> i heard this amp at rmaf (the latest prototype) and ray almost had to pry it away from me. i think the sr71b is rays best work ever !
> the qualities of this amp that really stood out to me were (1) no noise that my ears could detect. i have extremely sensitive ears,and the sr71b sounds like a discrete design! i cant believe this thing has opamps in it. this amp is really clean sounding. (2) the soundstage is massive! wider than protector in balanced mode! i brought my jh audio jh-13 iems that i used in balanced mode with sr71b. this combo has the best synergy together i have ever heard,with my jh13. it is sweet and liquid sounding.
> i look forward to pre ordering this amp.
> also, i really like the (single) back to back dual pots! i only wish i had brought my camera to take pictures.


After RMAF with all the people that heard the SR71b, you are the only one that share the impression of the SR71b. Thank you so much. By the way, what do you mean by back to (single) back dual pots? Is it single or is it dual?


----------



## decur

the 2 pots are stacked 1 directly behind the other with (1) volume knob/shaft connected and controlling the (2) pots!
  this amp is significantly better to my ears than rays other portable offerings! this is not a knock against his other amps,as i have owned or own every one of his portables with exception to the protector. some of his portables i have owned twice ! and yes i am a ray samuels fan boy.
  ray told me that the run time on this amp is 16 hours,as it uses more power hungry better sounding chips.
  as i mentioned in my previous thread,this amp is so clean sounding,like a discrete amp.
  huge soundstage,spacious,sweet and liquid with rays house sound characteristics.
  i cant wait to get my hands on this beast!


----------



## kiertijai

Dear Ray,
     Can I make the preorder now for the SR71B to drive with the new HE6?,
     Do you think it can drive the HE6?,   I have tried the HE5 with the protector and found that the protector
  can drive the HE5 quite well.  However the new HE6 if more difficult to drive  but I am expecting some good thing from the SR71B


----------



## Ray Samuels

The SR-71B will drive any headphones including the HE6 with ease.
  Please you have to wait for the preorder.
  Ray Samuels


  
  Quote: 





kiertijai said:


> Dear Ray,
> Can I make the preorder now for the SR71B to drive with the new HE6?,
> Do you think it can drive the HE6?,   I have tried the HE5 with the protector and found that the protector
> can drive the HE5 quite well.  However the new HE6 if more difficult to drive  but I am expecting some good thing from the SR71B


----------



## jamato8

Well that is impressive.


----------



## kiertijai

I am waiting for the preorder.   Can it drive AKG 1000 also? if it can I will try to find AKG1000
  What is the approximate price?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Protector does a good job in driving HE-5LE in balanced mode.  It has plenty of power.  
   
  Has Ray listened to SR-71B driving HE-6 in balanced mode ?


----------



## kboe

That is impressive!  Now we just need a closed HE.
  Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> The SR-71B will drive any headphones including the HE6 with ease.
> Please you have to wait for the preorder.
> Ray Samuels


----------



## kiertijai

Dear Ray,
      Please put me in the preorder list if the price is less than 850$
     I have HE6 shipped today.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Protector does a good job in driving HE-5LE in balanced mode.  It has plenty of power.
> 
> Has Ray listened to SR-71B driving HE-6 in balanced mode ?


 

 Yes, he was demonstrating the HE-6/SR-71b pairing at CanJam@RMAF.  He called me over several times to listen to it--and several others did listen to it--but I never made it over while the HE-6 was paired with it.  I did hear it driving the LCD-2, and it drove it easily and excellently.  So it's my intent to also pair it up with the HE-6 (and the LCD-2 and the HD800) once the SR-71b finally arrives.


----------



## decur

The massive soundstage,and the 3 dimensional realism offered by the sr71b ,really pushed my jh-13 iems
 Further than any other amp I have tried with them. I know that iems are the easiest to drive,but the effect
 Had me drooling!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Hopefully they will be available this year but please don't rush Ray.


----------



## Jalo

decur said:


> ray told me that the run time on this amp is 16 hours,as it uses more power hungry better sounding chips.







 decur: too bad that you do not have a Protector to compare your opinion with the SR71b. In the preorder list of the Protector, Ray indicated that he used some latest desktop level chips in the Protector, I am just very curious when you say the SR71b "uses more power hungry better sounding chips" whether these chips are the same in the Protector and the SR71b or may be Ray uses even more advance chips in the SR71b?


----------



## warp08

I would imagine that a fully balanced input & output design would require more power to operate than a s/e balanced output design, such as the Protector.
   
  The projected power consumption rate is similar to the iBasso PB1 Toucan, which is also a fully balanced design.  It, too, only lasts less than 20 hours on a single charge and can put out double-digit voltage swings (in fully balanced mode).


----------



## jamato8

Many questions I am sure will be answered in not too long a time. I look forward to reporting what I hear but judging from past examples, I expect the 71b will be a pleasant ride into auditory enjoyment. :^)


----------



## Jalo

I just got off the phone with Ray on a separate issue and while I have him on the phone, I did ask him the different between the SR71b and the Protector. According to Ray, the SR71b definitely has more power and can handle power swing better than the Protector. It has a complete balance design from input to output. However, if the two are compared strictly from SE input to balance out put, Ray said they are the same in performance.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I just got off the phone with Ray on a separate issue and while I have him on the phone, I did ask him the different between the SR71b and the Protector. According to Ray, the SR71b definitely has more power and can handle power swing better than the Protector. It has a complete balance design from input to output. However, if the two are compared strictly from SE input to balance out put, Ray said they are the same in performance.


 


  at rmaf/canjam i brought my ipad/camera kit plugged into my devilsound v2 dac,going single ended into both protector and sr71b back and forth and back and forth. i used my jh-13 with whiplash twag "balanced" cable. i used recordings that i know  very well,and i came away hearing a wider soundstage,quieter,smoother more refined amp with the sr71b. the protector sounded great too,but outclassed by sr71b.


----------



## decur

if ray is saying that single ended input,with balanced output on both sr71b and protector are same? this is confusing to me,as my ears heard what they heard,and will have to concur with ray when i see him at the new york head-fi meet next week .
  however,rays wife @rmaf told me the protector i was switching back and forth with sr71b had zero hours burn in time on it!
  i have no idea how many hours burn in the sr71b prototype had on it?
  maybee this had something to do with the differences i heard?
  i look forward to chatting with ray next week


----------



## Jalo

I could be wrong but I did specifically ask Ray if the Dac chips in both unit are the same and I was under the impression that he said that it is the same. He did say that the balance input chips are totally new.


----------



## cooperpwc

The Protector and 71B have DAC chips? For what purpose?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I could be wrong but I did specifically ask Ray if the Dac chips in both unit are the same and I was under the impression that he said that it is the same. He did say that the balance input chips are totally new.


 
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The Protector and 71B have DAC chips? For what purpose?


 

 no, neither of them have dac chips.


----------



## Jalo

cooperpwc said:


> The Protector and 71B have DAC chips? For what purpose?







 You are right, I misspoke. It doesn't have DAC chip. But whatever chip/opamps Ray uses I was under the impression that they are the same.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jalo said:


> You are right, I misspoke. It doesn't have DAC chip. But whatever chip/opamps Ray uses I was under the impression that they are the same.


 

 i'm sure Ray will clarify this at some point but iirc this is incorrect. certainly there are many more chips in the 71b than in the Protector. it's part count is much higher and is apparently quite costly to build. i'd guess that his profit margins are going to be smaller as there is only so much that he can sell these for. this might be both the costliest portable while somewhat paradoxically being one of the best deals out there. just think of having an amp which can serve as both a top notch portable and home amp, sort of like having an Apache for 20% of the cost that you can stick in your pocket!


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





davederek said:


> > just think of having an amp which can serve as both a top notch portable and home amp, sort of like having an Apache for 20% of the cost that you can stick in your pocket!


 
   
  I'm sure Ray will do his best to outdo himself, but there is always some penalty to be paid for miniaturization.  I'd love to stick my Apache into my pocket for sure


----------



## Paul777

Any updates on the production/delivery of this amp from Ray?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Laz, we're hoping you'll be able to compare the two and report how close or far apart they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
   
  Quote: 





paul777 said:


> Any updates on the production/delivery of this amp from Ray?


 
  didn't Ray say that he was hoping it'd be available for xmas or thereabouts? figure roughly a month or so. i think he's coming down the home stretch with getting all the parts. then he'll be able to figure out his pricing and assembly time.


----------



## jamato8

It shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Let's see some photos of the final product.


----------



## decur

audio-omega said:


> Let's see some photos of the final product.






Ray mentioned at last Saturdays meet that 3 sample enclosures are due in this week,and that he would post pictures soon!
 Also as far as protector vs sr71b,Ray told me that he uses different chips in the up-coming
Sr71b.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I heard the SR-71B this Saturday, and while I wont be able to afford it any time soon, I can say it lives up to the hype. Ray had the tiny little thing driving the HE-6s effortlessly and I also listened to some balanced HD600s he had, and the soundstage on both was amazing.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> I heard the SR-71B this Saturday, and while I wont be able to afford it any time soon, I can say it lives up to the hype. Ray had the tiny little thing driving the HE-6s effortlessly and I also listened to some balanced HD600s he had, and the soundstage on both was amazing.


 

 Do you remember where did Ray get his balance signal from to feed/drive the SR71b?  Was it a desktop unit or a portable unit.  In terms of portable unit, except the Boomslang from ibasso I don't know of any other balance dac that can output balance signal to the SR71b.


----------



## jamato8

Are there any images from the meet? It would be nice to see a few.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Jalo, it was XLRs to the balanced outs from his four thousand dollar Meridian CD player. I also do not know of anything transportable that provides balanced outs other than the Boomslang, but stay tuned. Someone is sure to build one. 
  Quote: 





jalo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## decur

i mentioned to ray at the meet "how about a balanced dac to match the sr71b" he smiled at me and grinned..
  i could be totally wrong,but i bet ray has something up his sleeve like a matching dac for sr71b
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  this would be awesome 
  
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Jalo, it was XLRs to the balanced outs from his four thousand dollar Meridian CD player. I also do not know of anything transportable that provides balanced outs other than the Boomslang, but stay tuned. Someone is sure to build one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Audio Addict

decur said:


> i mentioned to ray at the meet "how about a balanced dac to match the sr71b" he smiled at me and grinned..
> i could be totally wrong,but i bet ray has something up his sleeve like a matching dac for sr71b
> 
> 
> ...




In the interim, something to consider for use with computer audio at least is the HRT Music Streamer Pro as it has balance outs. I believe Moon Audio even makes a cable with the balance connector Ray uses.

http://www.highresolutiontechnologies.com/pdf/HRT-Music-Streamer-Pro.pdf


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it possible to build a tube version of this amp ?


----------



## Uncle Erik

audio-omega said:


> Is it possible to build a tube version of this amp ?





No. Tubes don't substitute directly for chips. Tube power supplies are an entirely different beast and much else. There are a number of balanced tube amps on the market, though. Also, you can balance just about any DIY amp if ypu want to go that route.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





decur said:


> i mentioned to ray at the meet "how about a balanced dac to match the sr71b" he smiled at me and grinned..
> i could be totally wrong,but i bet ray has something up his sleeve like a matching dac for sr71b
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I've been waiting a long time for Ray to work on ANY type of DAC for portable use (which includes optical).


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In the meantime, there should be no reason why a Hirose Male-to-Protector Male Balanced IC could not be built to enable using the Boomslang with the SR71B, just like with the PB1 Toucan.  I'm assuming the SR71B chassis dimensions to be roughly similar to that of the PB1, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jamato8

The choices of dacs should be exciting. I have the feeling that the 71b will set new standards. 
   
  A USB device that will do 24/96 to feed these amps would be welcome. Audio just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The choices of dacs should be exciting. I have the feeling that the 71b will set new standards.
> 
> A USB device that will do 24/96 to feed these amps would be welcome and I have the feeling one is around the corner. Audio just keeps getting better and better.


 

  the Boomslang will do up to 24/192 as far as I know because of its WM8740 DAC chipset.  http://www.wolfsonmicro.com/products/dacs/WM8740/


----------



## jamato8

The dac chips but not the USB chip, it is 16/48.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The dac chips but not the USB chip, it is 16/48.


 

 Darn, you may be right on that one, John.  Well, I guess I'll need an XLR to Protector IC for my Zodiac+.


----------



## decur

my dream ray samuels rig would be
  160 gig 6th gen ipod>to the upcoming cypher labs solo coax out>to a ray samuels balanced portable dac(via coax) to sr71b>to my balanced jh-13 pro iems
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote:



wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The choices of dacs should be exciting. I have the feeling that the 71b will set new standards.
> 
> A USB device that will do 24/96 to feed these amps would be welcome and I will bet a portable one is around the corner. *Audio just keeps getting better and better.*


 

 Absolutely! It is very a fun time for me, being young and all. I remember shortly before I joined Head-fi there was nothing close to this level, or value.


----------



## dj nellie

For anyone who missed these pics of the SR71b prototype from the NY meet:
   
  http://assets.head-fi.org/9/94/943cf3bd_SR71B.jpg
   
  http://assets.head-fi.org/0/0b/1000x500px-LL-0bd482b9_SR71BVolumeKnob.jpg
   
  Whenever Ray posts his announcement/pre-order thread, can someone link here?  I don't always check the MOT forum.


----------



## jamato8

I resized them as they take forever to view and this way they are easier to view. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

doesnt look like its going to be too much larger than the protector was
   
  and damn look at all those op amps!!
   
  and it appears he decided to go with one pot, but its looks like its only 2 gang...


----------



## scootermafia

> In the meantime, there should be no reason why a Hirose Male-to-Protector Male Balanced IC could not be built to enable using the Boomslang with the SR71B, just like with the PB1 Toucan.  I'm assuming the SR71B chassis dimensions to be roughly similar to that of the PB1, but I could be wrong.


 

 Yes, this is easily done.  It's a straightforward 4-wire cable (although unpleasant to build, let me tell you).  Both plugs are just L+ L- R+ R- but different shapes.  I plan to use my Boomslang with the SR71B when it comes out, and I have a Toucan to tide me over till then.  
   
  Edit:  The only annoying thing with all this gear is 
  a) the Boomslang's output is on its "front" so I have to run a cable from its front to the back of the amp, or else face its inputs forward.  It should be like a tiny version of my RE-7 with all the I/O in the back.  /OCD
  b) the Protector plug is at a right angle, so when it connects to the SR71b input it will have to loop around 90 degrees to connect to the front of the Boomslang.  Perhaps it is possible to build a right-angle Hirose cable? That way it looks cuter.  The Hirose plug has a strain relief screw hole on the side of it, so this might be possible with some modding.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> doesnt look like its going to be too much larger than the protector was
> 
> and damn look at all those op amps!!
> 
> and it appears he decided to go with one pot, but its looks like its only 2 gang...


 

 It is 4 gang and you couldn't have a balanced input from the dac if it wasn't anyway. It is larger than the Protector, I would judge about 2.5 times the size. A powerhouse of an amp that's for sure.


----------



## flargosa

Has Ray determine a price for the amp yet?  Sorry to be redundant if this has already been ask/answered.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

He told me $600-$650 depending on the price he gets for the chassis.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ray told me it will be about 1/2" longer and wider than the Protector, but it will be slimmer by about a third.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Ray told me it will be about 1/2" longer and wider than the Protector, but it will be *slimmer by about a third.*


 


  I'm sold, when can I pay?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> He told me $600-$650 depending on the price he gets for the chassis.


 


  That really seems quite reasonable to me based on what I heard at the NY meet.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Yeah, it drove the HE-6s very well. My dad and I were impressed. One thing that jumped out at me was the soundstage, which was huge. It almost sounded like was a binaural recording, when I know it wasn't.


----------



## daveDerek

everything sounds better, fuller, and spacier after eating brownie lady's brownies...


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





davederek said:


> everything sounds better, fuller, and spacier after eating brownie lady's brownies...


 


 But I came too late to eat any, I guess...


----------



## Jmin

Keep your fingers crossed for a low price


----------



## warp08

I'm keeping my toes crossed as well, but the ~$600 price range seems in the ballpark and consistent with the pricing of Ray's past offerings in this category.  Maybe we get an intro price break--say, $50 off--but even with that this isn't going to be a cheap portable amp.


----------



## Jmin

gonna start saving up


----------



## thread

Pics are up!
   
  http://raysamuelsaudio.com/products/sr-71b


----------



## debitsohn

UGH! he needs to stop making amps so i dont have to buy them. what a beautiful product.


----------



## decur

all i can say is wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  cant wait to get one in my hands


----------



## Paul777

It's looks like Ray's saying it's available, but I see nothing on the pricing page. Can this new amp be connected to my imod line out with a special cable? Has Ken or Craig mentioned any products coming out? 
   
http://raysamuelsaudio.com/


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





paul777 said:


> It's looks like Ray's saying it's available, but I see nothing on the pricing page. Can this new amp be connected to my imod line out with a special cable? Has Ken or Craig mentioned any products coming out?
> 
> http://raysamuelsaudio.com/


 

 Why bother?  The iDevice LOD is a single-ended source and you can use the 1/8" Line-In provided just like you do with any other amp.
   
  I did order a Hirose female to Protector male balanced TWag IC last week from Craig for the iBasso Boomslang DAC to use with this amp, just like with the PB1 Toucan.  I could then feed the Boomslang via the SPDIF input connector thru the Sonicweld Diverter connected to the MacBook USB out.  The Sonicweld is not strictly necessary, but it does provide a bit-perfect output, unlike the native USB.  That way, it's fully balanced all the way to the headphones.


----------



## unlimited

Wow can't wait to see the retail price indeed


----------



## Audio-Omega

It would be really interesting to see if it is on par with some desktop balanced amplifiers.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It would be really interesting to see if it is on par with some desktop balanced amplifiers.


 


  It drove the HE6s well enough that it could have fooled me.


----------



## jamato8

Beautiful layout. Even the gain control is dual.


----------



## wolfen68

I really like the design.  A nice size, and a great layout with clever markings.


----------



## warp08

Ray has just confirmed via email that there will be a separate pre-order thread posted at some point here on Head-Fi with intro pricing--no word on actual price yet. That will be the ordering mechanism and not the RSA website.  Just posting this so that we don't all bombard him asking the same question(s).  ETA for shipping is still Xmas, pending arrival of the chassis.


----------



## jamato8

I think it is beautiful. It will drive any phone and you have a voltage swing in balanced of 30 volts. Who would have thought this just a year ago? Well I guess someone did. :^) Yes, the markings are cool.


----------



## Kashtan

Price of rs-71b?


----------



## Skylab

I'm going to be getting a review loaner soon.  Looking forward to trying it with the HE-6


----------



## DJGeorgeT

It shows $650 on RSA's website.
  
  Quote: 





kashtan said:


> Price of rs-71b?


----------



## HelloHell

Can't wait for Ray's pre-order thread. Hope I can get my hands on it before Xmas.


----------



## fhuang

and again, what's a balanced source for this?  maybe some device that connect to like a solo? 
   
  if the source is an ipod, then
   
  ipod ---> solo ---> ?? --->  sr71b ---> headphone/iem? 
   
  edit:  i know there's no such thing yet, maybe someday?  of course, solo has to be out first...


----------



## kayser

ipod ---> solo ---> *iBasso DB1 Boomslang* ---> sr71b ---> headphone/iem
   
  That's what I call portable


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> and again, what's a balanced source for this?  maybe some device that connect to like a solo?
> 
> if the source is an ipod, then
> 
> ...


 
  you could use the ibasso boomslang if you had to be portable


----------



## LevA

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think with 4 units stacked, can we consider this as portable anymore? 
  more like desktop setup....


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





kayser said:


> ipod ---> solo ---> *iBasso DB1 Boomslang* ---> sr71b ---> headphone/iem
> 
> That's what I call portable


 

  
  right i always forgot about this boomslang dac
   
  and yea portable


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





leva said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i thought there are people out there using an imod with a vcap dock, and an amp


----------



## Audio Addict

deleted post.


----------



## Audio Addict

deleted as it wasn't a balance unit.  Sorry.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

That appears to be single ended analog output only... 
   
  nm you removed your post :O


----------



## jamato8

As everyone knows, there are many, many balanced home sources and one portable with more on the way. There will be plenty of options. I continue to find that the balanced connecter Ray uses holds up great. For me it has taken a lot of abuse and shows zero ill effect.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> That appears to be single ended analog output only...
> 
> nm you removed your post :O


 


  I did since it wasn't a balance source and that was what the thread was about.  I didn't mean to distract.  I was just excited to see another product be able to take the digital out from the Apple products.


----------



## anm

It can be much more useful with a usb (async?) dac. I wonder how many of us would be able to use it with balanced dac/ cdp.


----------



## jamato8

There are some nice portable USB dacs coming out and I hear great benefits when going from a single ended dac to a balanced amp. It's all good.


----------



## flargosa

Why does the amp have two gain switches, one for each channel.  Don't you always want gain to be equal for both left and right channels?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> Why does the amp have two gain switches, one for each channel.  Don't you always want gain to be equal for both left and right channels?


 


  Yes, but the design philosophy of this amp dictates that the channels be totally independent of each other, as far as I can see.


----------



## Paul777

$650 seems like a fair price and in line with the progression of technology/costs of Rays products over the past few years.  I'm curious how people will find it as compared to the Protector using a SE input.


----------



## jc9394

Guess, this will be my xmas gift to myself.


----------



## HelloHell

Anyone here knows when the pre-order thread will start? And intro-price? Anyone?


----------



## nc8000

I send Ray an e-mail asking about whether it is worth upgrading from a Protector and this is his answer :
   
  "D[size=12pt]on't up-grade if you don't use it with fully balanced source & lossless files or CDs".[/size]
   
  [size=12pt]Since I use an iPod Classic with 320KB aac files this honest answer has just saved me a fair bit of money. Great to see that he don't just try to go for a quick sale, Ray really rocks.[/size]


----------



## decur

nc8000 said:


> I send Ray an e-mail asking about whether it is worth upgrading from a Protector and this is his answer :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ray mentioned to me at the new York meet that the sr71b uses different chip set than protector,and that sr71b is warmer.
I spent time going back and forth between protector and sr71b at rocky mountain audio fest last cctober,and my ears tell me that the soundstage was a lot wider with sr71b,and it was also warmer,smoother and cleaner sounding.
I used the same single ended source for both units!(my devilsound v2 dac)


----------



## nc8000

I think I'm going to pretend I didn't see that post


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I think I'm going to pretend I didn't see that post


 


  lol, i think you might want to take off your subscription to this thread then. i think as ppl get it, youll be getting ppl posting praise about the amp  A LOT.


----------



## tourneychamp23

The question now is to go with this or alo RX MK2??? Any thoughts from people who heard both? I want to get one of them as a Christmas present to myself


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> The question now is to go with this or alo RX MK2??? Any thoughts from people who heard both? I want to get one of them as a Christmas present to myself


 


  I have never heard the ALO RX mk2, but I have heard the SR-71B, and it is  amazing. It has about four time the voltage peak to peak in balanced mode, it take balanced inputs, it has an incredible soundstage, do I have to go on? They are two different price brackets as well, with the SR-71 around $650 and the RX mk2 at $395.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> The question now is to go with this or alo RX MK2??? Any thoughts from people who heard both? I want to get one of them as a Christmas present to myself


 
   
  fwiw, they come in at rather different price points (~$200 difference). skylab, in his massive thread, has reviewed both the protector and, most recently, the alo (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-54-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-last-update-12-1-10-added-alo-rx-mk-ii). the way he divides his rankings up these days is into 8 levels, without rankings within the levels. there he places the protector (when run balanced) in level 1 (his top level) and the alo in level 3. he states that when run in se mode he still likes it a lot, but not as much as the mustang, which he places in level 2. for this review the phones he used were the HifiMan HE-5 and the DT880/600 phones - he no longer owns iems. draw whatever inferences you like, but keep in mind, as always, ymmv!
 the alo really is a portable amp. the sr-71b is something you could use as either a portable or even as a desktop amp as it's capable of running with either a single ended or balanced source and outputting either to se or balanced can. it's very powerful and can do a good job with the hifiman he6, a phone notorious for it's current demands that many full sized headphone amps cannot adequately meet. the only thing currently on the market that's remotely like it, ttbomk, is the ibasso toucan.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The Toucan is $229. Go figure...
   
  However, they really are two different products. The SR-71B is smaller and more portable than the Toucan, has a slightly better sound, a little more power, an two volume pots that you can adjust together or independently, three gain settings instead of two and probably a few other things I am forgetting. The Toucan is probably the better value, but by no means is the SR-71B put to shame. They are different.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> The Toucan is $229. Go figure...
> However, they really are two different products. The SR-71B is smaller and more portable than the Toucan, has a slightly better sound, a little more power, an two volume pots that you can adjust together or independently, three gain settings instead of two and probably a few other things I am forgetting. The Toucan is probably the better value, but by no means is the SR-71B put to shame. They are different.


 
   
  George, have you heard the toucan and been able to compare it to the sr71b?  i've not heard direct listener comparisons of the two as folks have only heard the prototype sr71b and not too many seem to have the toucan yet. your observations may be correct but they seem speculative rather than from any real experience. this is a trend on head-fi which has the potential to lead folks to erroneous conclusions, which they sometimes get vociferous about (and sometimes in quite ugly fashion). i'm ont accusing you of this, but rather asking that you be careful when posting speculative posts, and then make sure that that's clear.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Eric.
   
  Just to be clear, I have heard the SR71B, but I have not heard the Ibasso Toucan. My post above is largely speculative, based on what I have read in a smaller part in what I have heard. Hiflight found the Toucan can actually drive the AKG K1000s to a degree, which to my understanding is an impressive feat. I did hear the SR71B driving the HE-6s very well, and there seemed to be no deficiencies in the sound. The Toucan has 26.2 volts of swing peak to peak, and the SR-71B has about 30. I believe the ability of an amp to drive headphones is closely correlated with their peak to peak voltage, but correct me if I am wrong. I was just doing a speculation about the only two fully balanced portables out now, and one or more of my points could be wrong. Heck, someone has already stated the SR-71A doesn't have the airy and open sound and driving ability of the Toucan/Boomslang combo but has more bass impact, and this SR-71B is a lot better than the its predecessor. So it could be that the SR-71B sounds *much* better than the Toucan, but I was just giving my perspective on the two amps. I don't want to create any confusion, and so will refrain from doing anything like this until I hear the Toucan as well. When the trusted reviews come in, I will be eagerly reading them.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Peak to peak is essentially just one way of doing a measurement of voltage, just like RMS (root mean square, or about 70% of peak power) and peak (which will be about 50% of peak to peak.) So yes, any power/voltage measurements are important.


----------



## thread

The SR-71B is up for preorder:
   
  http://raysamuelsaudio.com/sr-71b-preorder


----------



## Audio-Omega

We are waiting for Skylab's review of SR-71B driving HE-6 headphones.


----------



## Skylab

I'll be working on that next week.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

You are in for something good, Skylab.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> We are waiting for Skylab's review of SR-71B driving HE-6 headphones.


 


  I wouldn't wait too long as 35 pre-orders are already posted.


----------



## DannyB

39 now.


----------



## jamato8

Pretty darn EXCITING, well it is. 
   
  I may be assuming a lot, well from past experience I don't think so, this amp is going to be a standard setter. I really look forward to the impressions as they roll in.


----------



## strawBoss

Oh this is exciting stuff, I noticed the preorder yesterday and have been trying to find stuff to sell, or forego to get the cash together. For a long time I'd been eyeing up the mustang, but other purchases got in the way, or new amps distracted me, but when word leaked out about this amp I was hooked. As a leapfrog adopter I'm getting this amp and here's why...the future. 

I can grow into it with source equipment and cables (the cable options alone are a DYI'r dream). It's a game changer for phones, there will always be personal preferences but here's a portable that can really drive the big cans. Input/output it has it all; single in - single out, balanced in - balanced out and any combination of. Thanks Ray, you could of forgone the single out on principle alone but you kept there, good. As mentioned earlier, heres a legitimate home amp for all the source units spread around the house.

Lastly, it's gonna sound great! Others have said it and unless Ray has somehow lost his touch at the very least this amp is going to sound as good as his others. I suspect better.

If I can I'll buy it before the reviews pour in, that way I can feel even better about my purchase.


----------



## DevanF

Thanks for all the input I feel more educated on what type of amp I should buy!


----------



## wolfen68

Time to start thinking about getting a cable to get me from the Boomslang to the SR71B....


----------



## The Monkey

Posting pre-orderers email addresses on one's website is just a big bucket of fail.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I send Ray an e-mail asking about whether it is worth upgrading from a Protector and this is his answer :
> 
> "D[size=12pt]on't up-grade if you don't use it with fully balanced source & lossless files or CDs".[/size]
> 
> [size=12pt]Since I use an iPod Classic with 320KB aac files this honest answer has just saved me a fair bit of money. Great to see that he don't just try to go for a quick sale, Ray really rocks.[/size]


 

 I compared my Protector to SR-71b prototype at RMAF, and the SR-71b was much more powerful with full size phones.  The SR-71b sound was only slightly more spacious with a single ended source and better with the balanced meridian CDP as source.  So the biggest reason to upgrade is also the additional power, and not just for using with a balanced source.  I will be using it with my balanced Apogee mini-DAC most of the time with my Macbook to use with my HE-5 LE/HE-6 and HD600/800.  I'm also going to get a balanced Silver Dragon cable for LCD-2 because the SR-71b sounded incredible with them.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does it use similar charger as Protector ?  It would be convenient to use one charger for both.


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I'm using it to power JH13 so have no need for the extra power


----------



## DannyB

Can someone explain what cables/adaptors are needed with the SR-71B to allow hookup with XLR terminations for the source and XLRs from the headphone?


----------



## nc8000

Something like these http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/headphone-cables/protector-balanced-to-female-xlr.html


----------



## DannyB

Very helpful. Thank you. Do you, by chance, know what connectors Ray includes with his amp?
  I'm thinking the SR-71A as the B is not out yet?


----------



## nc8000

dannyb said:


> Very helpful. Thank you. Do you, by chance, know what connectors Ray includes with his amp?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the SR-71A as the B is not out yet?







None would be my guess, I certainly never had any with my Hornet or Protector


----------



## DannyB

Any comments on how Craig's adaptors, from Whiplish, compare to Ray's or any others. This is new territory for me. I guess when one has the 71B they will have to put in another $250 or so for the two cable sets (headphone and source) which is a pain if one needs balanced and SE. The adaptors seem to approach the cost of the amp.


----------



## nc8000

No idea how they compare. However your observation is valid and needs to taken into consideration when buying this kind of amp, but all balancing configurations require investments in cables as most headphones unless bought used are single ended.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





dannyb said:


> Any comments on how Craig's adaptors, from Whiplish, compare to Ray's or any others. This is new territory for me. I guess when one has the 71B they will have to put in another $250 or so for the two cable sets (headphone and source) which is a pain if one needs balanced and SE. The adaptors seem to approach the cost of the amp.


 

 Ray's are not available for purchase that I am aware of.  Whiplash Audio or Moon Audio are probably the two most prominent that use Ray's balance connector.  It looks like the adapter would be the same for either the input or headphone connection for using a normal dual 3 pin XLR.  You would need the female XLR to connect either the balance cable or the balance headphone cable.  
   
  If you are going balance for the first time there probably are more versatile options.  I would drop either Craig or Drew and email for their input.  
   
  I actually  have Craig's adapters but either I think will do a great job.


----------



## tourneychamp23

Considering I am a noob when it comes to amps, would you guys recommend this as my first portable amp purchase? My logic behind this purchase is to get an amp that can drive a wide range of headphones should i choose to buy a more power hungry headphone in the future. Cost is not my first priority. I need something that is portable though, so a desktop one is out of the question for now (want to pair it with jh-16). Also, does anyone know for sure that it won't come with a cable connecting it to the iphone? I have not heard a single bad thing about this amp, but not that many people have heard it yet.


----------



## nc8000

I can't see why you shouldn't buy this as long as realise that any phone you want to plug into it will require retermination or recabling and that it might not be the easiest amp to resell. I would be surprised if an iDevice cable was included but don't know for a fact that it wont. And like the Protector it's main reason for existing is with balanced phones and in this case also sources. While it will probably be good with single ended gear I'm sure there are better options out there for the same price for single ended use


----------



## Skylab

I'm listening right now to _Open_ by Cowboy Junkies.  Running the balanced outs (using Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable) of my Yulong D100 DAC into the SR-71B, driving the Hifiman HE-6 via my balanced cable from A Pure Sound (using a short adapter provided by Ray).
   
  The sound is absolutely ridiculous.  I wasn't quite prepared for how good it is.  While at $600 this amp is far from cheap, it does an astonishing job driving the HE-6.  I can't believe how powerful, detailed, and yet smooth the sound is.  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my DecwareMini-Torii, but overall it's really, really good sounding, will be THE portable amp to use with the HE-6 (not sure there is really another...)


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





skylab said:


> .  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my Decware CSP-2, but overall it's really, really good sounding, will be THE portable amp to use with the HE-6 (not sure there is really another...)


 

 I heard a similar "congestion" during tracks with cymbal crashes early in my Protector burn-in process, but it has disappeared past the 100-150 hours stage.  Hopefully, the same thing will happen with the SR71B.


----------



## Skylab

Supposedly the review loaner I got is "fully burned in", according to Ray.  Also I should have said Decware Mini-Torii, not CSP-2 (old habits die hard).


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Supposedly the review loaner I got is "fully burned in", according to Ray.  Also I should have said Decware Mini-Torii, not CSP-2 (old habits die hard).


 

 I have not been familiar with the Mini-Torii before your posts, so I just looked it up.  I'd love to audition one when the opportunity presents.   Still, considering the design and general classification of the Mini-Torii, the mere fact that the production version of the SR71B can deliver comparable performance, based on your impressions when paired with the relatively hard-to-amp HE-6s is commendable, to say the least from a solid-state portable amp.
   
  Thanks for the initial impressions.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I'm listening right now to _Open_ by Cowboy Junkies.  Running the balanced outs (using Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable) of my Yulong D100 DAC into the SR-71B, driving the Hifiman HE-6 via my balanced cable from A Pure Sound (using a short adapter provided by Ray).
> 
> The sound is absolutely ridiculous.  I wasn't quite prepared for how good it is.  While at $600 this amp is far from cheap, it does an astonishing job driving the HE-6.  I can't believe how powerful, detailed, and yet smooth the sound is.  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my DecwareMini-Torii, but overall it's really, really good sounding, will be THE portable amp to use with the HE-6 (not sure there is really another...)


 


  You can't say we didn't tell you so.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I'm listening right now to _Open_ by Cowboy Junkies.  Running the balanced outs (using Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable) of my Yulong D100 DAC into the SR-71B, driving the Hifiman HE-6 via my balanced cable from A Pure Sound (using a short adapter provided by Ray).
> 
> The sound is absolutely ridiculous.  I wasn't quite prepared for how good it is.  While at $600 this amp is far from cheap, it does an astonishing job driving the HE-6.  I can't believe how powerful, detailed, and yet smooth the sound is.  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my DecwareMini-Torii, but overall it's really, really good sounding, will be THE portable amp to use with the HE-6 (not sure there is really another...)


 

 Sky, you are "killing us softly with your song (or words)?  But pay real close attention because my $600.00 is resting on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  This needs to be your best review


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I can't see why you shouldn't buy this as long as realise that any phone you want to plug into it will require retermination or recabling and that it might not be the easiest amp to resell. I would be surprised if an iDevice cable was included but don't know for a fact that it wont. And like the Protector it's main reason for existing is with balanced phones and in this case also sources. While it will probably be good with single ended gear I'm sure there are better options out there for the same price for single ended use


 
   
  Actually it has very good sound from the 1/8" jack, but it's just not as spacious and powerful as the balanced output.  The 1/8" jack is competitive with most of the other portable amps out there, and the amp just passes them up when you switch to the balanced output.  I agree that if one will NEVER use the balanced outputs, then it would be more cost effective to just get the P-51 instead.  But the SR-71b can grow with you and scale up as you go to balanced phones and improve your source to balanced.  
   
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> I'm listening right now to _Open_ by Cowboy Junkies.  Running the balanced outs (using Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable) of my Yulong D100 DAC into the SR-71B, driving the Hifiman HE-6 via my balanced cable from A Pure Sound (using a short adapter provided by Ray).
> 
> The sound is absolutely ridiculous.  I wasn't quite prepared for how good it is.  While at $600 this amp is far from cheap, it does an astonishing job driving the HE-6.  I can't believe how powerful, detailed, and yet smooth the sound is.  There is a tiny bit of congestion during very intense crescendos versus my DecwareMini-Torii, but overall it's really, really good sounding, will be THE portable amp to use with the HE-6 (not sure there is really another...)


 

 I compared my balanced Protector directly to the SR-71b at RMAF Oct 2010 and I instantly fell in love with the SR-71b/LCD-2 combo (balanced silver dragon cable).  
   
  I thought it was the second best amp at RMAF for listening to LCD-2/Silver Dragon Cable, right behind the $2500 Red Wine Audio Isabellina HPA with the ALO chainmail cable.  It was better matched to the LCD-2 than other high end amps like the ZDT or Cary 300 SEI (or something like that).  I neglected to try the HE-6 with the SR-71b, but the Protector can almost drive the HE-6 and it's much less powerful than the SR-71b.  The SR-71b also did better with HD800 than the Protector although I still thought the HD800 were just a little bright with either amp.  HD600 also sounded fantastic via the SR-71b as well as my JH13Pro and ES5.
   
  I spoke to Ray and if I recall correctly he said the finished PCBs came in, the cases will arrive in 2 days, and the machined volume knobs should arrive by the end of the week - and that he will start taking money once everything is in and post here on head-fi to start that process.  He said that if he doesn't get inundated by emails asking about when the amps will ship that he should be on a timetable that would get them delivered by 12/24.  He said he expects the amps will arrive to buyers 2-3 days after shipping, so with fingers crossed I am guessing that means they start shipping Monday and Tuesday.  I promised him that I would not call or write again before Xmas other than to send him money, so he could just get his work done!


----------



## Jalo

Sky, one more question.  I have the Protector driving my HD800 and LCD2 in balance mode, the HD800 is a little bit harder to drive than the LCD2, but either one will reach a point that the sound will start to crack.  And when I compare the Protector to the sound coming from my Headroom BUDA balance setup, the main difference I noticed is the body of the sound.  My Protector is comparatively thinner than my BUDA and I noticed that being a character of almost all portable amps.  Could you comment on this for the SR71B, Stepdance and the L3?  Thanks for the additional assignment
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  With the Cypher Solo digit transport just announced that they are officially Apple certified now, I cannot wait to see how good portable music is going to get.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

The SR71B sounded amazing with the HE-6. I had been hearing about how hard the HE-6 was to drive, and here Ray is telling everyone that this is THE amp to power them. Something half the size of my hand. The mini balanced to 2X3 pin adapters he had to use dwarfed the thing. It was like a tiny little magical box in the middle of the headphone and the CD player that produced great sound. I like the two independent volume controls and gain switches. Those could come in handy.


----------



## monsieurguzel

Of course he is saying it is "THE amp to power them"...he's trying to sell a product and get the hype going on something that is about to hit the market.  What better way to do it than with the newest FOTM HE-6 headphone...

  
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> The SR71B sounded amazing with the HE-6. I had been hearing about how hard the HE-6 was to drive, and here Ray is telling everyone that this is THE amp to power them. Something half the size of my hand. The mini balanced to 2X3 pin adapters he had to use dwarfed the thing. It was like a tiny little magical box in the middle of the headphone and the CD player that produced great sound. I like the two independent volume controls and gain switches. Those could come in handy.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





monsieurguzel said:


> Of course he is saying it is "THE amp to power them"...he's trying to sell a product and get the hype going on something that is about to hit the market.  What better way to do it than with the newest FOTM HE-6 headphone...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
  Yea, you just have to say that right?  "the Amp to power them" came from Skylab, Sky is reporting his experience first hand and besides I really don't think Sky is a fan boy of anyone.  GeorgeGoodman also heard the SR71B firsthand as he stated in his post #285 on this thread " I did hear the SR71B driving the HE-6s very well, and there seemed to be no deficiencies in the sound."  So these fine headfiers are reporting their own first hand experience of the SR71B driving HE-6 independent of Ray.  If you have heard the SR71B/He-6 combo please share your experience, otherwise please don't start a flame war like we had in the Protector thread.


----------



## monsieurguzel

I've been here enough years and seen enough iterations of these portable amps to be able to say that the exact same thing happens every single year.  Last year it was the protector, the year before the mustang, the year before the predator, etc., etc.  Everyone goes gaga over the amps when they are first released and then move on 6 months later when the newer things come out and nobody mentions older portable amps anymore.  For me a great product is one that stands the test of time (look at the speaker world where 20-30 year old amps are still ultra desirable).
   
  But not to start a flame war, I definitely not saying that headphone/amp combo doesn't sound very great, i'm sure it does.


----------



## revolink24

I had never heard Ray Samuels gear before, and I spent the day comparing the HE6s on several amps.
   
  The SR71b was among the top, if not absolutely the top to my ears, beating out desktop amps. You can take that with a grain of salt if you wish, but I would get one if I could afford the HE6/SR71B combo.


----------



## nc8000

Well portable headphone amps haven't been in existence for 20-30 years so by that definition there are no great products in this category ....


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Sky, one more question.  I have the Protector driving my HD800 and LCD2 in balance mode, the HD800 is a little bit harder to drive than the LCD2, but either one will reach a point that the sound will start to crack.  And when I compare the Protector to the sound coming from my Headroom BUDA balance setup, the main difference I noticed is the body of the sound.  My Protector is comparatively thinner than my BUDA and I noticed that being a character of almost all portable amps.  Could you comment on this for the SR71B, Stepdance and the L3?  Thanks for the additional assignment


 

 I already planned to compare the L3, Stepdance, and SR-71B, but I would not hold my breath on that - it will be a while.
   


  Quote: 





jalo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  To be VERY clear - I said it was THE* Portable* amp to drive the HE-6 - not "THE amp" - very different things.  There are home amps that are better, including but not limited to the Decware Mini-Torii.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Of course Ray is going to tell you his latest and greatest amp is the best one to power the HE-6. It is his job. The only other amp I heard the HE-6 with was Hifiman's EF5 desktop amplifier pretty much made for the HE-6, and the SR71B was just as good, if not better. I am sure there are better options as far as desktop amps go that would power the HE-6 a little better, but the SR71B is pretty close to them. I judge with my own two ears. Go to a meet or buy one and test it out if you don't believe people. 
   
  You are right about the portable amps just disappearing from the Head-fi consciousness because better keeps coming along, but I can definitely say the SR71B is good enough to be compared to a desktop amp. The same cannot be said about portable of the past. It has the specs to back it up, one figure is around 30 volts peak to peak in balanced. This new paradigm of super portables that are genuinely good and can compete with home amps value wise is hard to believe even for me, and I have only been on Head-fi for about a year. Don't believe anything you don't want to believe, but this amp is good.


----------



## wuwhere

What is the max power of the SR1B at 32Ohms?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I heard Ray telling people the SR71B could output 1200 mw, or 1.2 watts. He was very proud of the fact. I assume that figure is for a low ohmage load.


----------



## wuwhere

Without knowing at what impedance he measured that power, it would not be easy to say that it can drive the HE-6 adequately with spare power for headroom. I have a small desktop hp amp that delivers 1watt at 32 to 64 ohms (HE-6 is rated at 50 ohms) and it is inadequate for driving my HE-6. It doesn't have the big bass that my speaker amp (10w at 8ohms) can deliver.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I assure you that there was definitely bass from the SR-71B. How much, I don't know, but it was there. No part of the spectrum seemed to be missing. Keep in mind the HE-6s were balanced in order to use the amp to its potential, but I don't know if that matters to you. I guess you are going to have to wait for Skylab's or or some other head-fier's review or try it out yourself at a meet. Skylab said it powered his HE-6s well and only got slightly congested at the complex parts.


----------



## wuwhere

The SR1B uses opamps, 4 mono opamps/channel. Opamps can deliver high voltage but not as much current. The HE6 needs more current to sound their best.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

You are right, but he HE-6s sounded excellent with the amp. You should try to hear one before you come to conclusions. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wuwhere

Well I haven't concluded that it can't do it. I'm sure it can. My TTVJ Portable Hybrid at its max volume can drive the HE-6, just not loud enough. My question is can the SR71B drive the HE-6 adequately. Many (perhaps a few only?) HE-6 owners have found or felt that their high-end HP amps are not adequate to drive the HE-6 to their satisfaction. And this prompted my curiosity, hence my questions. I guess we'll only know if and when someone here compares the SR71B with a desktop HP amp and perhaps even with a speaker amp through the HE-6.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi, it sounds like this is going to be an amazing amp for balanced DACs into full-size headphones. Any word on IEMs like the JH 13s that don't require that kind of power?I am currently running the JH13s off the Protector and, like many, are wondering if it is worth the upgrade. Is it worth the extra cost and bulk for IEMs, especially without a balanced DAC?


----------



## anm

sorry for extending the OT - how do you guys connect your headphones to speaker amps?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





anm said:


> sorry for extending the OT - how do you guys connect your headphones to speaker amps?


 
  I would go the the headphone threads and look under the HE-6 thread. 

 Quote:


edwardsean said:


> Hi, it sounds like this is going to be an amazing amp for balanced DACs into full-size headphones. Any word on IEMs like the JH 13s that don't require that kind of power?I am currently running the JH13s off the Protector and, like many, are wondering if it is worth the upgrade. Is it worth the extra cost and bulk for IEMs, especially without a balanced DAC?


 

 Well I have the JH13's and will be able to tell you if I hear any difference both with and without a balanced source to the 71b.


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





edwardsean said:


> Hi, it sounds like this is going to be an amazing amp for balanced DACs into full-size headphones. Any word on IEMs like the JH 13s that don't require that kind of power?I am currently running the JH13s off the Protector and, like many, are wondering if it is worth the upgrade. Is it worth the extra cost and bulk for IEMs, especially without a balanced DAC?


 


 Ray told me not to upgrade from Protector+JH13 but that was based on me not using a balanced source and only 320KB aac files


----------



## Xan7hos

I'd like to chime in about the HE-6/SR-71B discussion, so apologies if this is a bit off topic. And I'm coming from owning a HE-5 and an iBasso PB1, so please take it for what it's worth to you. My history of the HE-5 has been nothing short of love hate, hate because I had the most difficult time amping it properly (bass would clip on my once owned Purity Audio KICAS Caliente), and when it was amped properly (when I owned the EF-5), it still had a tad too much treble energy for my tastes. Well, I've been trying to part with my HE-5, but no bites. I knew I wanted a balanced amplifier someday when people described how it made the soundstage sound more three dimensional, and lo and behold here comes both Ray's Protector and iBasso's Toucan. I settled for the Toucan, and just to entertain myself I reterminated my HE-5 with a Hirose balanced plug. I'm not one for snake oil claims and your stereotypical "it changed everything" babble, but I was very very very very impressed when I heard the HE-5 balanced on the PB1. It was able to adequately drive the HE-5s, and not only were they dynamic, but for the first time the soundstage and imaging sounded coherent (which was an issue for me when the HE-5 was single-ended) The word that immediately came to my mind was "correct." The soundstage and imaging was for the first time and finally correct. Because of the inherent design of balanced, the background was noticeably blacker to the point where, for the first time since I could remember, I was hearing things in recordings that I've never heard before. All of this coming from this little portable piece of thing, which the volume pot not even close to max (hovers around 2-3 o'clock).
   
   
  Now obviously this may have no relevance at all to the current discussion of the SR-71B...or the HE-6 for that matter. But if the SR-71B performs anywhere near the level of the PB1, and FWIR it ought to surpass it, then I would say that you're definitely in for a big treat when you pair the two together.


----------



## Kiatchai

Can the SR71B with single ended input and balanced output only drive the HE6 good enough?
  The reason that I am asking because it is difficult to find a portable balanced input except the ibasso boomslang
  which use different pins from the mini 4pin XLR of the protector & 71B


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





kiatchai said:


> Can the SR71B with single ended input and balanced output only drive the HE6 good enough?
> The reason that I am asking because it is difficult to find a portable balanced input except the ibasso boomslang
> which use different pins from the mini 4pin XLR of the protector & 71B


 
  The input doesn't determine the power out, the amp does. If you use the 71b in balanced then you will achieve the ability to drive them as has been described by others in the thread. The sound I assume will be different since a balanced dac is different but the power will be the same.


----------



## nc8000

You just need the right cable to pair the Boomslang with the SR-71B. Craig from Whiplash amongst others should be able to deliver such a cable or you can make one yourself if you have the skills (I don't so have to buy these things).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Skylab, is the amp on par with some of your desktop amps ?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Well I haven't concluded that it can't do it. I'm sure it can. My TTVJ Portable Hybrid at its max volume can drive the HE-6, just not loud enough. My question is can the SR71B drive the HE-6 adequately. Many (perhaps a few only?) HE-6 owners have found or felt that their high-end HP amps are not adequate to drive the HE-6 to their satisfaction. And this prompted my curiosity, hence my questions. I guess we'll only know if and when someone here compares the SR71B with a desktop HP amp and perhaps even with a speaker amp through the HE-6.


 

 I have already done some of that, and it seems to me that the SR71B can indeed drive the HE-6 adequately.  This morning I spent a short amount of time listening FAR louder than I normally would, and far louder than anyone actually should.  There was still no audible clipping or distortion, and the sound was clean and unstressed.  I still hear just a little congestion during very loud and busy passages, but I have heard that from home amps trying to drive the HE-6 as well. 
   


  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Skylab, is the amp on par with some of your desktop amps ?


 


  I think the SR71B drives the HE-6 slightly better than the Meier Concerto does, but the HE-6 is a stretch for the Concerto.  My big tube amps (all but one of which can drive speakers) do sound a bit better with the HE-6 than the SR71B...but they are all at least 2x the price, and 50 times the weight...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Alright I will be getting HE-6.  Thanks.


----------



## Kiatchai

Dear Jamato,
     I am a little bit confused because I am having one beta 22 built and was explained about the gain setting of the
  beta 22.  It seems that when you have the balanced input you can double the power of the beta 22 not just the soundstage
  and the quality of the sound.  I don't know whether this is correct or not but if it is as you described I can be assured that
  the SR71b will drive the HE6 adequately because in skylab's setting he also used the balanced output (and balanced input
  from the Yulong DAC)
     I hope skylab will report on this also


----------



## jpelg

Balanced output is of considerably higher voltage than SE, even from the same source having both types of outputs.
   
  This affects the sound coming from the amp.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Balanced output is of considerably higher voltage than SE, even from the same source having both types of outputs.
> 
> This affects the sound coming from the amp.


 


  Right - the question is about the output of the source, not the amp.  The SR71B uses a phase splitter to take the single ended input and run it through the amp balanced.  Either of its inputs use the entire amp, and can feed the balanced output.  But a balanced source is very likely to be stronger than a SE one.  The only practical implication of this will be what is the maximum amount the amp will be able to amplify the lower voltage input. 
   
  I'm hoping to try the SR-71B's SE input later today.


----------



## dj nellie

Thanks for the early impressions, Skylab.  Can you tell us what you think of the 71b with your Edition 8s and LCD-2?  If they're not balanced, that's fine--I'm curious about the 71b's single-ended amp too.

 Any initial thoughts on how the 71b compares to the Protector would also be appreciated.  Hoping to have as much info. as possible before I have to take the pre-order plunge


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





xan7hos said:


> I'd like to chime in about the HE-6/SR-71B discussion, so apologies if this is a bit off topic. And I'm coming from owning a HE-5 and an iBasso PB1, so please take it for what it's worth to you. My history of the HE-5 has been nothing short of love hate, hate because I had the most difficult time amping it properly (bass would clip on my once owned Purity Audio KICAS Caliente), and when it was amped properly (when I owned the EF-5), it still had a tad too much treble energy for my tastes. Well, I've been trying to part with my HE-5, but no bites. I knew I wanted a balanced amplifier someday when people described how it made the soundstage sound more three dimensional, and lo and behold here comes both Ray's Protector and iBasso's Toucan. I settled for the Toucan, and just to entertain myself I reterminated my HE-5 with a Hirose balanced plug. I'm not one for snake oil claims and your stereotypical "it changed everything" babble, but I was very very very very impressed when I heard the HE-5 balanced on the PB1. It was able to adequately drive the HE-5s, and not only were they dynamic, but for the first time the soundstage and imaging sounded coherent (which was an issue for me when the HE-5 was single-ended) The word that immediately came to my mind was "correct." The soundstage and imaging was for the first time and finally correct. Because of the inherent design of balanced, the background was noticeably blacker to the point where, for the first time since I could remember, I was hearing things in recordings that I've never heard before. All of this coming from this little portable piece of thing, which the volume pot not even close to max (hovers around 2-3 o'clock).
> 
> 
> Now obviously this may have no relevance at all to the current discussion of the SR-71B...or the HE-6 for that matter. But if the SR-71B performs anywhere near the level of the PB1, and FWIR it ought to surpass it, then I would say that you're definitely in for a big treat when you pair the two together.


 

 I appreciate your unpretentious observation.  Thanks.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Thanks for the early impressions, Skylab.  Can you tell us what you think of the 71b with your Edition 8s and LCD-2?  If they're not balanced, that's fine--I'm curious about the 71b's single-ended amp too.
> 
> Any initial thoughts on how the 71b compares to the Protector would also be appreciated.  Hoping to have as much info. as possible before I have to take the pre-order plunge


 


  Only my HE-6 are balanced.  I'm going to focus on those.  I will try to give the Ed 8 and LCD-2 a listen in the coming days, but given that work has currently ground my "fun" time to almost nothing, it will be a while, I'm sorry.


----------



## Jalo

Sky:  this is definitely costing a lot of precious "fun" time in this holiday season for you to do this.  This is a labor of love and to me at least and I believe for many others as well, is  equivalent to a Christmas present.  I hope you'll find some satisfaction in knowing that your effort brings much joy to many of us.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Sky:  this is definitely costing a lot of precious "fun" time in this holiday season for you to do this.  This is a labor of love and to me at least and I believe for many others as well, is  equivalent to a Christmas present.  I hope you'll find some satisfaction in knowing that your effort brings much joy to many of us.  Thank you very much.


 

 Oh the pleasure is all mine.  I just wish I had more time to do it!!  Thanks though.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  So as an update to what I wrote above - this is indeed the case.  Using my iPad as a source, via the dock connector with an ALO LOD cable, feeding the SE input of the HE-6, and using somewhat soft source material but with wide dynamic range ("Aja" from Steely Dan), I can get to full rotation on the SR-71B and I would classify the volume as only "loud", not crazy loud.  The sound is still excellent, louder than I would normally listen (by a good margin), and there is still zero clipping or distortion. And on songs that have a higher average level, the HE-6 can still be driven to clean but stupid-loud levels. But I have no idea what the output voltage of the iPad's line out via dock connector actually is.  My guess it's below the standard 2V. 
   
  Given that the HE-6 is one of the least sensitive/efficient headphones on the market, however, I would say that this "torture test" satisfies me that the SR-71B will be able to drive the HE-6 balanced even from in's SE input in the vast majority of cases, for all but the volume- craziest of you


----------



## Jalo

Sky:  Normally you will just give the review of an amp.  But you are taking the " FUN Factor" of this incremental update to the n degree.  I really enjoying the way you are doing it.  No doubt it's more demanding but you are getting all of us crazy in waiting to find out what would be the next discovery, totally awesome.
   
  PS:  I hope this process will make a convert out of you in balance amping, hehehe


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Sky:  Normally you will just give the review of an amp.  But you are taking the " FUN Factor" of this incremental update to the n degree.  I really enjoying the way you are doing it.  No doubt it's more demanding but you are getting all of us crazy in waiting to find out what would be the next discovery, totally awesome.
> 
> PS:  I hope this process will make a convert out of you in balance amping, hehehe


 

 And you guys are helping me to write the review by letting me know what you most want me to listen to/for


----------



## Jalo

Is this an invitation for requests?  I don't know if you want to encourage that, you may never finish this shootout, right Guys?
   
  Here is one, in the above observation when you say  "I can get to full rotation on the SR-71B and I would classify the volume as only "loud", not crazy loud."  What is the Gain state you were using, Hi, Lo, Me?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Is this an invitation for requests?  I don't know if you want to encourage that, you may never finish this shootout, right Guys?
> 
> Here is one, in the above observation when you say  "I can get to full rotation on the SR-71B and I would classify the volume as only "loud", not crazy loud."  What is the Gain state you were using, Hi, Lo, Me?


 


  That would be high gain.  The HE-6 cannot be used except on high gain.


----------



## Kiatchai

Thanks so much your info about the single ended input information of the SR71B. I am hoping my SR71B arrive, so
  I can try with the HE6, LCD2, R10 and HD800 that I have.   All these headphones has balanced cable into 4 pin XLR
  so i just need the adapter from 4 pin XLR to mini 4 pin XLR.  I will report the result when I have both the adapter cable and
  SR71B.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





kiatchai said:


> Thanks so much your info about the single ended input information of the SR71B. I am hoping my SR71B arrive, so
> I can try with the HE6, LCD2, R10 and HD800 that I have.   All these headphones has balanced cable into 4 pin XLR
> so i just need the adapter from 4 pin XLR to mini 4 pin XLR.  I will report the result when I have both the adapter cable and
> SR71B.


 
  I look forward to your observations. What will your source be?
   
  It looks like shipping will start on Monday, the 20th for those who pay for their preorder. I look forward to the impressions.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cool.  I was sneaky and already paid before he started asking for money.  I couldn't wait because I had to use up the money in my paypal account that was set aside for the SR-71b, before I could make some other payments that were better coming from my bank account (under my wife's watchful eyes).


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's funny. Well you got a head start. I have a feeling this is going to be a fun avenue to music. I also love the looks of the amp.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Production of SR-71B is at a furious level over at Ray's place.


----------



## jamato8

Got the elves working overtime as their arms blur on the assembly line while they go into overdrive.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Skylab,
   
  Could you listen to some bass heavy songs and EQ the bass up on your source by 6-10db? Sometimes that is what it takes for some songs to sound good. Just run it through some Lacuna Coil or heavy electronic or dance and let me know what happens. When I listened to the combo of the HE6 and the SR71B it didn't seem to have a lot of bass. The HE-6 hooked up to Hifiman's EF5 didn't seem to have enough bass either, so it is probably just the headphones or my preference for bass. Let me know if it clips or muddies up anything.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Hey Skylab,
> 
> Could you listen to some bass heavy songs and EQ the bass up on your source by 6-10db? Sometimes that is what it takes for some songs to sound good. Just run it through some Lacuna Coil or heavy electronic or dance and let me know what happens. When I listened to the combo of the HE6 and the SR71B it didn't seem to have a lot of bass. The HE-6 hooked up to Hifiman's EF5 didn't seem to have enough bass either, so it is probably just the headphones or my preference for bass. Let me know if it clips or muddies up anything.


 

 I have no means to EQ my sources.  Sorry.  I do not use my computer as a source.


----------



## r2ymond

Hey,
   
  I've a question, i'll be feeding the SR71-b from a Cowon J3, means i can only used the SE input through 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect.
   
  Would like to know what difference would i get between the Balanced input and SE input?
   
  And also, is there a Balanced to 3.5mm interconnect?
   
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Skylab

Using my trust Rat Shack SPL meter, I measure the output of the HE-6 using the SR-71B in high gain, and with the volume maxed, with the iPad serving as the source, into the SE input of the SR-71B.  Using a song I consider to be somewhat quietly recorded ("Solid Ground" by The Radiators from Total Evaporation), I was able to get 94 dBA peaks.  On a recording at a hotter level ("Good Times Bad Times" from Led Zeppelin 1), I was able to get 100 dBA peaks.  At that level (which I will only listen to for a few seconds, lest I risk hearing damage), I could detect no audible distortion.  I really cannot say if the sound was "good" or not, as sound that loud bothers my ears.  But I can say it was "clean".
   
  Next up will be to test the SE *output* of the SR-71B.


----------



## Jalo

SE input to SE output
  SE input to Balance output
  Balance input to balance output
  Balance input to SE output
   
  If use a less demanding phone like the ED8, then repeat the process for med and lo gain...
   
  The mutation goes on.....


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





r2ymond said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've a question, i'll be feeding the SR71-b from a Cowon J3, means i can only used the SE input through 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect.
> 
> ...


 
   
  According to Ray's intro on the SR71B webpage, because of the way the device does phase splitting, there would be no benefit in building a S/E to Balanced IC.  If you have a S/E source or S/E headphones or IEM, use the S/E connectors.
   
  However, just like in the case of the Protector, there is benefit in using balanced IEMs or headphones when paired with S/E sources.


----------



## tourneychamp23

as previously stated i'm new to portable amps so bear with me, what kinds of sonic differences should I expect? I am currently using jh-16s (love them thanks guys). I am also looking to get a pair of full size headphones (possibly Ultrasone ed 8) Also, I don't know if I should ask this here but do the interconnect cables make that much of a sonic difference?


----------



## sherwino

I am eagerly awaiting on how Skylab will review the Ed8 using SE with these amps. I have been looking for a better portable amp to replace the Hornet that has much better synergy with the Ed8 especially with its more agressive highs.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Would unbalanced headphones benefit much from being driven by balanced output ?


----------



## jamato8

You can't drive them from the balanced if they aren't wired for balanced. They would have to be driven single ended.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> as previously stated i'm new to portable amps so bear with me, what kinds of sonic differences should I expect? I am currently using jh-16s (love them thanks guys). I am also looking to get a pair of full size headphones (possibly Ultrasone ed 8) Also, I don't know if I should ask this here but do the interconnect cables make that much of a sonic difference?


 

 The SR-71B will definitely make your 16s sound better, especially if you get a balanced cable. As for fancy cables like TWag and stuff, many people on head-fi say they make a positive difference. One guy even put TWag on his JH5s and said they improved the sound.


----------



## nc8000

I went from stock single ended to TWag balanced with my JH13 and Protector in one go so don't know which part did what but there was certainly clear improvements


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Pellegrino110 went with TWag on his JH5s single ended and reported a very real difference. I would love to listen to some JH demos balanced with the SR71B. The amp definitely has a huge soundstage, and that would pair well with the inherent shortcomings of IEMs, mainly the in the head image. It is not necessarily a bad thing to hear the music from inside the head, but this amp has serious width.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I went from stock single ended to TWag balanced with my JH13 and Protector in one go so don't know which part did what but there was certainly clear improvements


 

 It was most certainly a combination of both.  Even from stock S/E to TWag S/E the improvements are quite significant and get even better gradually as the cable is burned in.  Using them from higher resolution amps/sources just widen the gap between the two.  I would go as far as saying that the TWag adds an addictive quality to the music that grows on you over time and you only realize it when you switch back to the stock after a couple of hundred hours of listening time and the same tracks just sound "dull" in comparison.
   
  Anyway, maybe it's just me, but I use that wire wherever I can, despite the higher cost than most aftermarket cables.


----------



## The Monkey

I don't think cables make a difference.  Do a search and you'll see there are differing opinions on this issue with no resolution either way.  My personal opinion is that your money is better spent elsewhere.

  
  Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> Also, I don't know if I should ask this here but do the interconnect cables make that much of a sonic difference?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Your money can USUALLY be spent elsewhere for more improvement, but at a point it pays off. As Warp said, the better your components are, the bigger the improvement. A JH16 and the SR-71B are some of the best components out there, and you get the benefit of going balanced with the cable. In my opinion, it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> As Warp said, the better your components are, the bigger the improvement.


 

  
  Not in my experience.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

The debate could go on and on, but enough honest people hear a difference and I have no reason to doubt them. From what I've read, headphone cables are a worthy upgrade that makes things sound better. If you can't hear a difference, don't buy it. We should get back to the SR71B and debate the the wire controversy somewhere else.


----------



## The Monkey

I have no interest in "debating" this issue--that's colossal waste of time, as are most "debates" on this site.  My responses are for the benefit of the member who asked the question, and who should be aware that there are very different opinions on this issue before spending his or her hard-earned cash.


----------



## anm

so did anyone try with hrt pro the balanced async usb dac?


----------



## The Monkey

Just a note on the HRT DAC if you intend to use it portably--HRT DACs tend to want to be powered by self-powered USB hubs.  So unless your 'puter puts out sufficient power through its USB ports, the HRT DACs can be an iffy proposition as truly portable sources.  A good resource here: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/HRT-Music-Streamer-II-issue
   
  Of course, if you want to just go transportable (i.e., use a powered USB hub), then it should work well.  Also, I guess it's possible that HRT could try to address the issue via firmware, though I'm not sure if that's possible.


----------



## tourneychamp23

Sorry if i started an unnecessary debate. I preorder the sr-71B after all the rave reviews it has been given on here. I decided to chose this over the alo MKII.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> Sorry if i started an unnecessary debate. I preorder the sr-71B after all the rave reviews it has been given on here. I decided to chose this over the alo MKII.


 


  Good to know. If I had the money, I would be all over it. It is much better than the ALO RX MKII for a number of reasons.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone from Australia ordered one ?  The Protector and SR-71B have stopped me from getting a desktop balanced amplifier for now.


----------



## wund3rk1nd

whats a good desktop balanced source for the sr-71b?
   
  im thinking i'll used single ended from my mp3 player-> sr-71b via mini to mini and sr-71b to iem via balanced cable and fully balanced (balanced source to balanced amp) when im home.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





wund3rk1nd said:


> whats a good desktop balanced source for the sr-71b?
> 
> im thinking i'll used single ended from my mp3 player-> sr-71b via mini to mini and sr-71b to iem via balanced cable and fully balanced (balanced source to balanced amp) when im home.


 

 You didn't specify budget.  I'm going to be using an Apogee mini-DAC myself ($700-900 depending on optional firewire or not).  For about half the cost you could get a Cambridge Audio DAC Magic, and for about half that an EMU-0404.


----------



## SengChangKo

Been reading the forum for a while and finally decided to make some purchase. But the hard earn money has to be well spent, so I guess this is the best thread for me to get some opinions.
   
  My desire setup: ipod Classic 6G --> RSA Mil spec LOD cable --> RSA SR-71B --> Whiplash Elite TWag balanced --> JH 16 Pro
   
  your views?


----------



## wund3rk1nd

my budget would be up to 1,500$. how would you get balanced to rsa protector cables? Would the da11 make a better choice? i'll be connected by laptop via spdif coax to the dac.
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wund3rk1nd

anyway i've posted on ray's preorder page. Am i supposed to pay now or wait for a pm on headfi or what? Because i checked rays website and it says to pay now??


----------



## jamato8

The site says they are shipped in order of who pays, so I would pay now. There is a listing of the total amount due, according to where you are in the world. Read over the page where you put in for the preorder. 
  
  Quote: 





wund3rk1nd said:


> anyway i've posted on ray's preorder page. Am i supposed to pay now or wait for a pm on headfi or what? Because i checked rays website and it says to pay now?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





wund3rk1nd said:


> my budget would be up to 1,500$. how would you get balanced to rsa protector cables? Would the da11 make a better choice? i'll be connected by laptop via spdif coax to the dac.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 I like the DA11, a lot.  I might get one someday.
   
  As for the cable - http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/xlr-to-protector-adaptor.html


----------



## wund3rk1nd

@headphone addict
   
  is that adapter the only place to buy it from? imo 150$ for an adapter seems pretty crazy..1/4 of the price of the amp itself


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





wund3rk1nd said:


> @headphone addict
> 
> is that adapter the only place to buy it from? imo 150$ for an adapter seems pretty crazy..1/4 of the price of the amp itself


 

 Ray will sell you the connector for under $5.  There are a lot of people building their own similar cables if you have the skills.  Also, Craig's includes some pretty high end cyro-parts XLR.  You probably have $100 in parts plus labor.  
   
  I believe you can also buy or have built a similar cable from ALO or Moon Audio.  There maybe individuals here on head-fi that would build it as well. You could post a WTB ad in the For Sale Forum and see if anyone responds.


----------



## nc8000

You sure Ray will sell such an adaptor for less than $5 ???
  Seems to me that there is no way he can even get parts at cost for anywhere near that price.


----------



## Skylab

Ray will sell you the CONNECTOR, as Audio Addict said - not the ADAPTER


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Similar adapter, yes, not similar cable.  Whiplash is the exclusive distributor for the Cryo-Parts TWag wire, at least for the moment.  There are cheaper $20/ea budget Furutech XLR connectors available so the cost of connectors alone for a DIYer would hover around $50 using those (including some shipping and a single Protector male connector from Ray).  You can use whatever wire you want in building it.  Won't be the same quality, but it will be cheaper.


----------



## Jalo

Sky, any update or progress on the SR71b? just want to make sure you are alright?  We were expecting hour by hour comentory


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Ray will sell you the CONNECTOR, as Audio Addict said - not the ADAPTER


 


 DOH, that one slipped right by me


----------



## jamato8

Listening with my balanced LCD-2, I am finding the 71b to have the most 3D aspect to sound of any of my portables. Not only are the main singers/voices and instruments well fleshed out but deeper into the mix, there is presence and tangible qualities to sounds. Rather than just part of the mix, sounds that are more distant have an image that has body, which for me, increases the enjoyment of the listening quite a bit. I am finding the 71b to have a very low noise floor as evidenced by the emergence and subsidence of sound back to the source. This imaging is very precise but not static, which gives it a flowing natural nature. 
   
  Flac 24/96 or lossless with optical out to a Sys Concepts 1300 fiber cable, Boomslang balanced dac, 71b, balanced phones


----------



## HiFlight

When I still owned my Protector, I had an adapter I built with the TWag cable using Ray's connector to a Neutrik 4-pin XLR.  I also built one using OFC copper that I use for my other adapters.    Both were the same length, but despite the differences in materials (and costs),  I could hear no audible differences with any of my full-sized cans or IEMs. 
  
  Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Similar adapter, yes, not similar cable. Whiplash is the exclusive distributor for the Cryo-Parts TWag wire, at least for the moment. There are cheaper $20/ea budget Furutech XLR connectors available so the cost of connectors alone for a DIYer would hover around $50 using those (including some shipping and a single Protector male connector from Ray). You can use whatever wire you want in building it. Won't be the same quality, but it will be cheaper.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> When I still owned my Protector, I had an adapter I built with the TWag cable using Ray's connector to a Neutrik 4-pin XLR.  I also built one using OFC copper that I use for my other adapters.    Both were the same length, but despite the differences in materials (and costs),  I could hear no audible differences with any of my full-sized cans or IEMs.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 I believe you, Ron.  Were your headphones and IEMs also TWag-recabled?  Most of mine are, and I can definitely hear a difference on my systems between OFC and silver-based, especially the TWag cables, which is why I usually use that cable where I can.  But on my R10s, which is not recabled but was reterminated by Alex@APS to an XLR4, using a TWag XLR4 female to dual-XLR3 male adapter to my Apache does not by itself alter the sound signature.
   
  As far as the adapters are concerned, there are several alternatives out there for every budget to purchase or build them by skilled DIYers, such as yourself.


----------



## kyan

Where is my 71b..lol
  Is any one knows how is the 4pin to 6pin line out cable looks like ?


----------



## HiFlight

One set of supra-aural headphones and one set of IEMs was recabled with TWag, one was recabled with Black Dragon, and others were stock.  I don't think that the 15" of 24awg OFC alters the SQ of any of my re-cabled or stock phones.  I did a lot of listening to see if I could tell any difference and was unable to detect any.  Perhaps someone with better ears might note a difference.  I am, however, using high-quality OFC shielded microphone cable for my interconnects and silver-solder all the connections. 
  
  Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloHell

I've already paid via PayPal and Ray accepted the money but no notification on the shipping info so far. Anyone has been notified by Ray?


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Listening with my balanced LCD-2, I am finding the 71b to have.......
> 
> Flac 24/96 or lossless with optical out to a Sys Concepts 1300 fiber cable, Boomslang balanced dac, 71b, balanced phones


 

 Jamato8, how is it that you've got a SR71B to listen to or are you talking about listening sessions at meets in the past?  
   
  This is the portable rig I am putting together right now:  Apple Lossless-->Ipod Classic (6 gen)-->Cypher Solo-->Coax Spdif-->Boomslang-->Hirose-Protector adaptor-->SR71B-->JH13/LCD2/HD800 all in balance mode
   
  Since I have not used the Boomslang before and this is the only portable balance DAC that I know, can you tell me how good is the Boomslang?  Thanks


----------



## Skylab

Jam already answered that question. Ray sent review units to him, and to me .


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





hellohell said:


> I've already paid via PayPal and Ray accepted the money but no notification on the shipping info so far. Anyone has been notified by Ray?


 
  He mentioned on his site that shipping would start on Monday.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Jam already answered that question. Ray sent review units to him, and to me .


 


  Did either of you pay for them?


----------



## tourneychamp23

This may be a dumb question but if i remember correctly the protector only had a balanced output right? The sr71b has that plus a balanced input.
  my question is do they make an ipod cable to balanced input? or does it not matter as long has your iems have the balanced cable


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> This may be a dumb question but if i remember correctly the protector only had a balanced output right? The sr71b has that plus a balanced input.
> my question is do they make an ipod cable to balanced input? or does it not matter as long has your iems have the balanced cable


 
   
  The Protector has single ended in and balanced or single ended out. The 71b has balanced or single ended input and balanced or single ended output. You could use an iPod with it single ended output into the 71b and then use the balanced or single ended output. I hear more detail balanced and a little different sound quality using the balanced, as in improved.


----------



## r2ymond

If I'm upgrading from a RSA Shadow and my source would be single ended output.
   
  Should i upgrade to a SR-71b or to a Protector/just stick with my Shadow to drive my JH13pro?
   
  Would be getting TWag for either setups on a side note.


----------



## wund3rk1nd

well i just made payment for the sr-71b.. im awfully excited about it. what desktop sources are you guys planning to use?


----------



## thread

@wund3rk1nd, Cullen Modified PSAudio DL 3 for me... have to fashion an XLR -> 71b balanced cable first, tho.
   
  @r2ymond, driving the JH13 in balanced mode is a great improvement over what the Shadow does. From just my reading, it seems that if you only have a single-ended input, then the SR-71B might not surpass the performance of the Protector.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They're only borrowing them for review.


----------



## SengChangKo

Another sheer beauty, high-end DAP emerging into the market: http://colorfly.colorful.cn/product_index.html, more from headfonia: http://www.headfonia.com/colorfly-c4
   
  I'm damn curious to find out how would it pair with SR-71B in the future.


----------



## wund3rk1nd

@ sengchangko
   
  wow thats a really beautiful DAP. from what i saw, it has coax spdif out ? interesting..
  looks really good too. wonder how much they sell it for


----------



## r2ymond

Any idea how to get fully balanced from:
   
  Cowon J3 > RSA SR71-b > TWagged JH13pro?
   
  If i'm using a Iphone 4, all i need is a Mil spec LOD cable from my Iphone 4 to my RSA SR71-b and i would get a fully balanced input & output?


----------



## SECT

Quote: 





r2ymond said:


> Any idea how to get fully balanced from:
> 
> Cowon J3 > RSA SR71-b > TWagged JH13pro?
> 
> If i'm using a Iphone 4, all i need is a Mil spec LOD cable from my Iphone 4 to my RSA SR71-b and i would get a fully balanced input & output?


 

 Incorrect.
   
  You require a balanced DAC (Digital/Analogue Converter) to feed a balanced signal to the amp.
  There is the Boomslang DAC which has a balanced output, and there is the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo which can take a digital signial from the iPhone (and be feed through to the Boomslang).
   
  The above set up might be considered one of the more 'portable' options to attain a portable balanced setup, but it would be very cumbsersome. I think I may have read that there are some balanced DACs coming, but I cannot confirm. Hopefully they will be very slim and the notion of a portable balanced rig can be realised.
   
  (you can run the single-ended output from your iphone via a line out dock into the SR71-B and have a balanced output from the amp, but it won't be a fully balanced signal path from source to headphones. Don't forget you also have to a balanced cable for your headphones etc).


----------



## r2ymond

@SECT Thanks!
   
  Would i be able to use the Boomslang DAC or Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo on my Cowon J3 via single ended output to the DAC?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Absolutely correct.  I do not accept free samples for review, ever.  Review units I get are either returned to the manufacturer, sent to someone else, or on occasion I will purchase them.
   
  I can already tell you that, as good as I feel the SR-71B can be, I will not be keeping the review loaner.  I don't think it's better than the Meier Stepdance when it's used purely single ended, and I personally have no need for a balanced portable amp.  The SR-71B is impressive with the HE-6, but it's not as good as my big home tube amps like the Leben or Decware, and as such I personally don't really have any reason to buy it,


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





>


 
   
  Something else to consider is to not think of this as a balanced adapter but instead think of it as a customized balance interconnect and have it made to the length you need.  That is what I plan on doing.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks, skylab.  I wish other reviewers were as clear on this point as you are.


----------



## tourneychamp23

wouldn't an ipod to balanced input then balanced output to jh-16s be balanced???


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





tourneychamp23 said:


> wouldn't an ipod to balanced input then balanced output to jh-16s be balanced???


 

 No, because an iPod analog output from the dock connector is still a single ended source.  You could order a Cyberlabs Algorithm Solo transport to extract digital out straight to a balanced USB DAC thru its SPDIF-out and that would yield a fully balanced output in that configuration...but at a cost of adding yet another device and an additional interconnect.


----------



## tourneychamp23

alright i understand it now. but at that point the rig really isn't portable anymore. when you have to stack 3 or more devices together it is more like a desktop setup now.


----------



## SECT

Quote: 





r2ymond said:


> @SECT Thanks!
> 
> Would i be able to use the Boomslang DAC or Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo on my Cowon J3 via single ended output to the DAC?


 


  I believe the Solo is Approved for Mac, meaning it will exclusivley only function with the Apple brand. It takes a digital signal out of an iPod/iPad/iPhone, meaning you can bypass the built in DAC and utilse a higher quality one in the Solo.
   
  I don't know enough about the Cowon products to comment on them, but you should do some reading on the iBasso site about their products (they produce the Boomslang).


----------



## estreeter

I cant find any decent specs on the J3, much less a photo showing the outputs. DB1 Boomslang takes 3 digital inputs - USB, coax and optical (Toslink) - and has a single, balanced analog output. Not sure what the possibilities are with digital output on the J3.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





sect said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It has nothing to do with Mac computers. It is made to extract the signal from, and is approved for, an Apple iPod, iPhone or iPad.
  
  Reading this thread, I can't help think that they missed a real opportunity with the Algorythm Solo. It has a high-end Wolfsen DAC built in. Imagine if they had a balanced out option.


----------



## Jalo

Cooperpwc, you are so right.  A few months ago in the Solo thread I specifically asked Vinnie if he would include balance out for the Solo as I can see the trend going for high end balance portable processing.  Unfortunately, Vinnie wasn't interested.  But I still can see new development coming out in the near future to allow such product.  I was hoping the Solo could have two versions, a version without the Wolfson Dac and a version with the Wolfson Dac and balance out.  This leaves a big gap in the chain.  I know Ray is going to put a balance Dac together.  I hope he would combine a high end Dac into the SR71b as that will cut down one extra piece of device to carry.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





> Absolutely correct.  I do not accept free samples for review, ever.  Review units I get are either returned to the manufacturer, sent to someone else, or on occasion I will purchase them.
> 
> *I can already tell you that, as good as I feel the SR-71B can be, I will not be keeping the review loaner.  I don't think it's better than the Meier Stepdance when it's used purely single ended, and I personally have no need for a balanced portable amp.  The SR-71B is impressive with the HE-6, but it's not as good as my big home tube amps like the Leben or Decware, and as such I personally don't really have any reason to buy it,*


 


  interesting. thanks


----------



## SECT

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Cooperpwc, you are so right.  A few months ago in the Solo thread I specifically asked Vinnie if he would include balance out for the Solo as I can see the trend going for high end balance portable processing.  Unfortunately, Vinnie wasn't interested.  But I still can see new development coming out in the near future to allow such product.  I was hoping the Solo could have two versions, a version without the Wolfson Dac and a version with the Wolfson Dac and balance out.  This leaves a big gap in the chain.  I know Ray is going to put a balance Dac together.  I hope he would combine a high end Dac into the SR71b as that will cut down one extra piece of device to carry.


 

 yeah I think I might be interested in the advantages of portable balanced as soon as the concept is a bit more refined and the pinacle aspect of 'portable' is properly addressed.


----------



## Skylab

For those who are interested:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/529311/review-ray-samuels-audio-sr-71b-balanced-portable-headphone-amp


----------



## tourneychamp23

anyone get a shipping notice yet????


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





skylab said:


> For those who are interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/529311/review-ray-samuels-audio-sr-71b-balanced-portable-headphone-amp


 

 Well done review Skylab. Did you try the JH13's or do you have those?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  These are review amps, loaners and I paid for my shipping.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!  But nope on the JH's - I am not an in-ear kind of guy


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Most of the time I prefer a good headphone but I also find I have to have the 13's in my ear for about 1/2 hour for them to start sounding good. It takes that long, even though they fit extremely well, because there is just a little more forming in my ear canal and it takes that, for me, to get to their full potential but that can be a hassle. 
   
  The LCD-2 balanced on the 71b sound exceptionally good. I would call it, very tuneful.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for clarifying, it is appreciated.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> > Most of the time I prefer a good headphone but I also find I have to have the 13's in my ear for about 1/2 hour for them to start sounding good. It takes that long, even though they fit extremely well, because there is just a little more forming in my ear canal and it takes that, for me, to get to their full potential but that can be a hassle.


 
   
   I've had the same experience as well.  It takes my JH-13 fit a little while to "settle in".


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You gotta use them at least every other day for half an hour or more and you don't have that problem.  Not using them for a while will cause your soft ear tissue to revert to its original shape causing the "break-in" procedure to start over again ( the one that occurs when you first get customs).


----------



## tourneychamp23

anyone know if Ray is still on schedule to ship before Christmas???


----------



## jamato8

Hard to know. There might have been a single part that is holding it up but I don't know if anything has been shipped. Knowing Ray, he would be working virtually day and night.


----------



## debitsohn

no shipping notification yet.  hes probably trying really hard to get them out


----------



## Gorthon

Looks like 40 units should have shipped so far
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528304/sr-71b-fully-balanced-input-output-portable-headphone-amp/15#post_7140317


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





gorthon said:


> Looks like 40 units should have shipped so far
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528304/sr-71b-fully-balanced-input-output-portable-headphone-amp/15#post_7140317


 


  yea saw that.  hope i get my notification soon! congrats to those 40.


----------



## jamato8

I am going to do a review on the 71b balanced portable but I like to listen to anything I get to fully flesh out the sound. I will say that what I am hearing is excellent. There is no question that the 71b is able to give substance to voice or instruments from the main players but what is uncanny is that the 71b is also able to give substance and body to the more distant sounds. Rather than a paper cut out effect, which some amps do even for the primary sounds, the 71b renders secondary players voices/instruments with body and placement. The imaging and spacing are profound. Single ended also benefits from the quality of this amp in that it is dynamic and shows the subtle shading between voice and instruments. 
   
  The phones used can be seen in my signature.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I am going to do a review on the 71b balanced portable but I like to listen to anything I get to fully flesh out the sound. I will say that what I am hearing is excellent. There is no question that the 71b is able to give substance to voice or instruments from the main players but what is uncanny is that the 71b is also able to give substance and body to the more distant sounds. Rather than a paper cut out effect, which some amps do even for the primary sounds, the 71b renders secondary players voices/instruments with body and placement. The imaging and spacing are profound. Single ended also benefits from the quality of this amp in that it is dynamic and shows the subtle shading between voice and instruments.
> 
> The phones used can be seen in my signature.


 

 i cant wait.  i hope we also get a small VS against that other portable balanced bird.


----------



## kiertijai

I am in order 20, I got informed by Ray that he will ship the SR71B today.
  I hope I can get this before New Year.


----------



## Audio Addict

Mine arrived today but I am only 2 1/2 hours from Ray so FedEx does deliver quickly at times.
   
  Thanks Ray.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Mine arrived today but I am only 2 1/2 hours from Ray so FedEx does deliver quickly at times.
> 
> Thanks Ray.


 

 Congrats on the beautiful collection!  So nice to see them laid out like that....  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have it hooked up now but only single ended input from my Meridian by means of Grover S cables into a RCA to mini adapter.  I have a custom balance cable being made terminated with balance plug needed.  I am using my balance HE-6s with the Warren Audio X10 balance cable connected to a Whiplash Audio 3 pin XLR to mini balance adapter.  I have the volume set to roughly 1:30 and no sign of clipping.  I pulled out the Radio Shack meter and it was showing roughly 73 to 75 db while listening to the remastered "Band on the Run".  More than enough volume for me with the HE-6s.  
   
  Obviously the SR-71B is just starting its breakin while everything else in the system is fully broken in.  I will update as it breaks in during the holidays.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks for posting your collection! They look so good, and I bet they sound better. If you balance any other cans to use with the SR71B, please post your impressions, because many people have already reviewed the SR71B with the HE-6. In fact, when I heard the SR71B, it was with the HE6. I also tried the HD600s for a minute, and they were almost as good, believe or not. Compared to the HE-6, they had slightly less transparency and air (treble extension), but they were very close. I love how the soundstage on the HDxx can wrap right around your head with proper amping. I don't recall if that happened when I listened to the HD600 on the amp but there is a good chance it did, because the soundstage is definitely one of its strong points.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Thanks for posting your collection! They look so good, and I bet they sound better. If you balance any other cans to use with the SR71B, please post your impressions, because many people have already reviewed the SR71B with the HE-6. In fact, when I heard the SR71B, it was with the HE6. I also tried the HD600s for a minute, and they were almost as good, believe or not. Compared to the HE-6, they had slightly less transparency and air (treble extension), but they were very close. I love how the soundstage on the HDxx can wrap right around your head with proper amping. I don't recall if that happened when I listened to the HD600 on the amp but there is a good chance it did, because the soundstage is definitely one of its strong points.


 

 The HD600s are one of the most underrated cans out there, especially when TWagged, which elevates their performance way up there across the board.  Out of all the phones I have in my inventory those are the ones I reach for first for a baseline.  When properly driven in that configuration from a quality source/amp, they are amazingly neutral, but not lacking in anything, including bass, which is usually the main criticism leveled against it.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have no trouble believing that, after hearing the unTWagged HD600s out of the SR71B. Maybe at a meet I can hear your TWagged HD600s out of a good amp.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I plan to have them with me, so are the similarly recabled Qualias...of which I regard as the pinnacle--at least to date--what a difference can be achieved by quality cabling, so others who are familiar with the stock Qualia sound signature can also experience it.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great! I would love to hear the Qualias as well through the SR71B.


----------



## leezhunjin

Hi, I noticed that you did not have a protector in your beautiful line-up of RSA Amps, could I know how the Protector sounded in regard with the SR71B with JH16 when the SR71B is connected to single ended input and balanced output please?
   
  I'm planning to get a Protector to go with my JH16, but the SR71B could be a consideration too.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





leezhunjin said:


> Hi, I noticed that you did not have a protector in your beautiful line-up of RSA Amps, could I know how the Protector sounded in regard with the SR71B with JH16 when the SR71B is connected to single ended input and balanced output please?
> 
> I'm planning to get a Protector to go with my JH16, but the SR71B could be a consideration too.


 
  It's the bottom left one on the picture.  The only recent one that's missing is the Predator, maybe because it's a DAC/amp.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Mine arrived today but I am only 2 1/2 hours from Ray so FedEx does deliver quickly at times.
> Thanks Ray.


 
  [pix snipped - refer to post #451]
 2 hornets but no mustang?!? methinks you need to revamp your collection!


----------



## emumu

Just received mine 10 minutes ago and it's charging now. yay...

Shipped on 12/20 from IL (must be the first 20 batch) 
Arrived Seattle 12/23 10:30am


----------



## dj nellie

I would really appreciate any comparisons between the SR71-b and the Protector:
   
  1.  With single-ended input and single-ended output
   
  2.  With single-ended input and balanced output
   
  3.  With the 71b in fully-balanced mode and the Protector with SE input and balanced output.
   
  I'm especially interested in comparisons using custom IEMs, Edition 8, HD800, and LCD-2. 
   
  Thanks and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I would really appreciate any comparisons between the SR71-b and the Protector:
> 
> 1.  With single-ended input and single-ended output
> 
> ...


 
  X2. Any phone except the HE-6, which I have heard and has been pretty much covered already.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Thanks for posting your collection! They look so good, and I bet they sound better. If you balance any other cans to use with the SR71B, please post your impressions, because many people have already reviewed the SR71B with the HE-6. In fact, when I heard the SR71B, it was with the HE6. I also tried the HD600s for a minute, and they were almost as good, believe or not. Compared to the HE-6, they had slightly less transparency and air (treble extension), but they were very close. I love how the soundstage on the HDxx can wrap right around your head with proper amping. I don't recall if that happened when I listened to the HD600 on the amp but there is a good chance it did, because the soundstage is definitely one of its strong points.


 
   
  I have several balanced headphones including the Grado HP2s, the AKG 701, the HD600 and the Telsa T1s as well as the JH13Pros.  I will give them all a listen with the SR-71B but I don't expect to be anything but pleased.  They all sounded great with the Protector, the SR-71B should just take them up another notch using a single ended source but with a balance input, I would think it would be indistinguishable from balance with my Apache.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had to have the *Green* Hornet besides it was the modified version while the black was the original.
   
  I did have an XP7 with external power supply I actual sold.  
   
  Ray just has way too many portables to own them all.  I don't own the SR-71, the SR-71A, the Mustang and the Predator.  If it does count, I do own a Stealth and an Apache but they wouldn't fit in the picture.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I have several balanced headphones including the Grado HP2s, the _*AKG 701*_, the _*HD600*_ and the _*Telsa T1s *_...I don't expect to be anything but pleased... _*I would think it would be indistinguishable from balance with my Apache*_.


 

 Wow. That would make the SR-71B just this side of magic. I frankly can't believe that this can be true but I would love to be wrong. Please do let us know.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have a custom cable being made to connect balance from the source to the SR-71B and will find out.  One of the challenges fully balanced will be the corresponding increase in loudness and separating this change from the overall change.


----------



## cooperpwc

For sure, matching volumes is important. I really look forward to the comparisons.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

That will be great! I know that they will all be spectacular with this amp having heard it myself running the HE-6 and HD600 from Ray's balanced Meridian CD player. Just let me know what you really like about each phone from it.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I would really appreciate any comparisons between the SR71-b and the Protector:
> 
> 1.  With single-ended input and single-ended output
> 
> ...


 

 I have just received my SR71b and it is being charged now.  I have both the Protector and the SR71b in my possession now, Wow.  Of the phone that you are interested, I have the JH13, hd800 and lcd2.  I'll give them a try and let you know.  But you really want to know about the ED8, you can sent it to me and I'll answer any question you have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  The SR71b is smaller and much thinner than I expected.  Build is impeccable and solid.  It is the size of a deck of card.  So small but yet so powerful.  I think I'll keep this one for awhile.


----------



## jamato8

*THE Blackbird SR-71B   a review:*
   
  How complicated can a review be? When talking or writing about sound, I am finding that with all of our interpretations of what we hear, what we like to hear, what we need to hear and what we should hear to sometimes be at opposing ends of this art. Since we are interpreting sound, music, which to me is art, the instrument to do this, by design must malign this art as little as possible if we are to remain true to this record of an event.
   
  The Blackbird SR-71B is a link in the chain the conducts an electrical signal to transducers that turn this into energy into sound waves. Since the 71B is an amp with balanced and single ended drive capabilities, your choice of how you wish to listen is doubled.
   
  The source is from lossless files on my iRiver via optical out or my MacBook Pro using either optical or USB in 24/96. The optical cable is the Sys Concepts 1300 fiber toslink that has proved to me that there is more to be found on this music and that the signal can be lost in conventional optical cables. The IC from dacs, the MB-1 dual dac, Boomslang balanced dac or a dac for USB 24/96 is the Twag for balanced and my own silver IC for single ended. Much of the listening was done with the Audez’e LCD-2 as I feel this is the most resolving phone I have heard and gives me immediate feedback and while not clinical, can dissect what I am hearing to a point I know what everything up stream is doing or not doing.
   
  The monitors used are all balanced. The JH13 Pro with Twag, HD650, Ultrasone Ed. 9, ESW 10, Grado HF2, PortaPro, LCD-2. Again all are balanced and can be used single ended with my adapter.
   
  The music used is lossless 16/48 and 24/96. Types of music pretty much covers the map from classical, jazz, rock, rhythm and blues, reggae, trance, metal and what ever else falls onto my ears. I would like to stress again that using the new 1300 fiber toslink cable with it much wider bandwidth and lower modal dispersion, allows even the 16/48 to sound better let alone what it does for 24/96 since most toslink can barely do better than 16/48 and often it will not even resolve that.
   
*General characteristics of the SR-71B:*
   
  What comes to mind when I think of the sound that comes out of the 71B is not only that it resolves the body of the main instruments and voices, but also that of what I would call secondary sounds. Like a story you have the protagonist and the antagonist and then there are the foils, the characters that also build the story, give it texture and if the story is well written, the depth of a believable event but are never developed like the main characters. The 71b resolves the secondary sounds giving them body and substance more than a foil, which doesn’t have the full dimension of persona built upon. With the 71b you can hear more deeply into the recording, which in turn brings more life and realism to the auditory imagery laid out before you.
   
  I don’t know what the noise floor is for the 71b but it must be very low. The notes rise and fall with a decay that fades into blackness giving them a distinct quality.
   
*Side note:*
   
  As I write this electricity has gone out. The island of Pohnpei has one power plant that runs on diesel generators and one of the two has been down. That puts all the strain on one and we often lose power for anywhere from 10 minutes to hours. That second generator is now down. I have been listening with my MacBook Pro with an external hard drive with 2300 albums during this particular writing so with a pull of the optical cable and switching to the iRiver it is just a blip. On I go with high quality balanced sound via battery.
   
*Audible frequency response:*
   
     The upper frequency response of the 71B is smooth and extended. By extended there is no audible rounding of the high frequency range but a natural extension that lacks any grain or artificial edge. There is an airiness to the sound when a recording has this.
   
     Mid frequencies are full and have a slightly warm tone that is very analogue like. I do not find the mid frequencies are pushed forward nor are they recessed. The human voice, male or female, is portrayed with a fullness that imparts a feeling that it comes from a body. There is a mental image of human rather than sound coming out of type of void.
   
     Low frequencies are extremely well controlled and it is easy to follow even on bass heavy recordings if the recording is well done. This amp will not correct poor bass but does portray well recorded bass, as it should be, with bass notes that do not blur one into the other.
   
  On instruments my comments on the frequency range follow suit. Well recorded acoustical guitars can be beguiling. There is such a melodic tone that if you are listening and doing something else, it is easy to be drawn back to the music and forget what you are focused on. Electric guitar, sax and instruments with drive have the right bite and edge. Piano has the nuances and volume, that come across with ease giving this instrument the respect it deserves.
   
*Further observations:*
   
  The only way that background sounds could have substance is if the amp is transparent enough to resolve this and that is what the 71B does. By being transparent and handling the macro and micro dynamics and detail, sounds do not bump into each other but are presented as part of the whole but also as distinct parts within the soundscape.
   
  The balanced output on this amp does differ a little from the single ended. In single ended you are put slightly further from the music, which for me is a nice exchange. You still have an amp with solid bass, great transparency and a soundstage that has believable width and depth but a little different perspective. Rather than sounding like the balanced section but having a decrease in sound quality, the single ended output is a slightly different placement while maintaining a high quality to the sound. As in a change from perspective there is a small change in tonality, which if understood you are a little closer with the balanced mode can be understood. To have the choice of either is excellent in my opinion. For the very hard to drive headphones the balanced mode does also offer the doubling of power and with this, you still have a truly portable, not transportable, headphone amplifier. 
   
*Summary:*
   
  So that is my basic synopsis of the SR-71B. The balanced section is a little different presentation, as the drivers are driven both with the positive and negative current flow with 26 volts of voltage swing while the single ended is just that, a positive current flow to ground and approximately 13 volts. In a small package you get a beautifully crafted and looking amp with excellent sound that further helps us to interpret this sound, this art, we call music.
   
*Features: *
   
     A custom volume control with R and L balance control.
     Three gain positions.
     Balanced and single ended for both input and output.
     More than a 26 volt swing in balanced mode and 12-14 volts output in single ended. 
     Internal custom battery with external charger/AC-DC converter.
     A 3 year warranty on the battery and lifetime warranty on the amplifier. 
     Size: 3.24 inches in length, .7 in height and 2.25 inches in width. 
     RSA reliability and support.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Awesome review, Jamato! Great prose. I am going to have to get some of that 1300 fiber toslink cable you keep talking about once I get my rig finalized.
   
  Did you ever use the pan/balance control built into the volume knob? Ray told me the two pots would be in each other and normally they are locked but you can unlock them and adjust the left/right volume balance. Is this your experience? Some of my phones have definite channel imbalances and this panning built into the amp would be very helpful.  Also, is there any imbalance with sensitive phones at low volumes? I would think there would not be because each channel has its own pot, but you never know. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## jamato8

Thank you. You won't be sorry if you get the multi fiber cable. The balance control works perfectly. It is easy to use and a nice plus.


----------



## Jalo

I can not stop myself from trying out the 71B even though it is not fully charged.  Before I purchased the 71B I have serious question whether the 71B is an upgrade from the Protector in SE mode (since I have the Protector already), I talked to Ray on two to three occasions and each time he told me that they are the same in SE mode.  So I finally have both amps in front of me and naturally I cannot help myself to compare a little bit.  Especially since Skylab didn't do this particular comparison on SE basis between the Protector and the 71B.
   
  A word of caution.  The comparison is done with zero burn-in on the 71B so it may even be better after burn-in.  I used the LCD2 (w/ ALO Chain Mail recable) and HD800 (W/ SAA Voice recable) both terminated in 2x3 XLR and a Whiplash TWag xlr to Protector adaptor.  In terms of volume placement, I need to set the volume at 2:00 o'clock for the Protector and about 12:00 for the 71B.  Both are set to High gain.  Music are female vocal and orchestral genre.  This is more a initial observation and really cannot be called a review as I felt the 71B may evolve over the next hundred hours or so.
   
  I first listened to the Protector for 45 minutes and I am very familiar with the Protector as I've been using it for the last 6-8 months, then I listen to the 71B for the same time periods and pieces.  Almost immediately, I noticed that the 71B placed me closer to the music than the Protector.  This is something I like. I felt the 71B is more involving and musical.  This may be due to the fact that the 71B is more crisp, quick, impactive attack, yet with good decay.  The 71b definitely is more transparent and natural than the Protector, not by much but its clearly there.  The sound stage is good and a little bit larger than the Protector.  As Jam above described the "secondary sound" characteristic, I can see it's there, may be because it is the excellent instrument separation or placement, the entire presentation and sound stage is very natural with body.  Since I used quite a bit of vocal for the comparison, the mids are very smooth and involving.  One of my concern with portable amplication has always been the lack of the body and fullness that one can get from desktop especially with fullsize cans.  The 71B erase those concerns.  Compare to the Protector, the sound is much fuller with body.  The bass is there in both the Protector and the 71B but  the 71B specially with the LCD2 will give me that viceral impact much more frequent than the Protector.  
   
  I am waiting for the Solo and Boomslang to arrive and I hope the SQ could elevate by another level or two, on theory they should.  But my conclusion is that the Protector is no 71B even on SE in balance out basis.  If I may be subjective about the difference, I think there is at least a 10 to 15 percent better in SQ between the two.
   
  PS  I've own 5 RSA amps now and the 71B has the best Volume pot, very solid with a good feel.  I didn't not notice any channel imbalance and this is with the two very good and transparent phones.  
   
  Edit:  I forgot to mention that the 71B has more air but retain a tight focus on the sound image when compare to the Protector.  The Protector sounds a bit congested in comparison.


----------



## wuwhere

Great review Jam, and an amazing portable amp.


----------



## debitsohn

thanks jalo and jam.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Great review Jam, and an amazing portable amp.


 
  Quote:


debitsohn said:


> thanks jalo and jam.


 
  Thank you. I am glad you enjoyed reading it and yes, it is an incredible amp.  Jam


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Originally posted in Skylab's review thread - http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/529311/review-ray-samuels-audio-sr-71b-balanced-portable-headphone-amp/30#post_7146829
   
  INITIAL IMPRESSIONS SR-71B:
   
  My SR-71b arrived on the 22nd, and I have only had time to try the HE-6 and JH13Pro balanced with the SR-71b so far.  The SR-71b sounded great right out of the box, but I'm still giving it some burn-in with music into my balanced JH13Pro.  After some listening with the HE-6 balanced I can say that the SR-71b is "significantly" more powerful than my balanced Protector (using TWag "Protector to 4-pin XLR" adapter). 
   
  While the Protector drives my HD600 and HE-5 LE with authority, it can only maintain "conversation level" volumes with the HE-6; but the SR-71b drives the HE-6 better than I ever hoped.  I didn't believe it until I heard it for myself.  And it's not just in having enough power, but the sound quality is also superb.  I would have to say the treble quality is smoother than the Protector in balanced mode so far.  Bass, mids and highs are all excellent and balanced in respect to each other.  So, in both power and sound quality I'd say the SR-71b has an edge over the Protector, and that's with less than 24 hours on the SR-71b and over 1,000 hours on the Protector.  One thing to note is that the Protector in balanced mode sounds slightly more aggressive than the SR-71b or P-51, although less so via single ended mode.  While the Protector has been perfect for my balanced JH13Pro, the SR-71b is every bit as good or better with them and yet not too forward with the HE-6.  (I have not swapped over my Westone IEM to the balanced TWag cable yet, as it's too early in my ownership to try anything else.)  I will compare the balanced output vs SE output later.
   
  There are several other amps that I reported on in the HE-6 threads, including the HDP, SAC KH1000, EF5, WA6 and ZDT.  I haven't compared the SR-71b yet to them, but I can say that I do believe it's a better match than HDP, SAC or EF5 in terms of sonic synergy and balance because I'm enjoying the combo more.  I previously felt that the SAC and HDP amps could be slightly bright with HE-6 as the volumes got higher, and the EF5 had a good balance but lacked the detail and soundstage of the other amps.  I'm certain that I would pick the SR-71b over any three of those amps for my HE-6.  I'm surprised that I can turn it to max volume without signs or strain or distortion like with the above desktop headphone amps.  My ZDT also allows me to max out the volume with the HE-6 without any distortion, and I would not be surprised of the SR-71b can match volume levels with the ZDT, based on what I am hearing up here in my bedroom rig.  The SR-71b is clearly more powerful driving the HE-6 than my WA6, although I didn't have many complaints about the sound quality at normal volumes with the WA6.  The WA6 is phenomenal with the JH13Pro, and it's too early to say how the SR-71b compares, although I am not hearing anything that I would want to change or fix with the SR-71b.  
   
  As stated above, I have not had time to try any other full size phones or IEM with it yet.  I am planning to order a balanced LCD-2 Silver Dragon cable in the next week or two, so I'll be able to listen like I did at RMAF with the demo SR-71b and LCD-2 - I loved that combo there.  My HE-5, HE-5 LE, HD600, HD800 are already balanced with a 4-pin XLR like the HE-6, and I'll try them later on the SR-71b.  Plus with my Protector adapter and my APS V3 1/8" adapter I can use all these phones on any of my amps.  So that will make comparing amps easier later.  
   
  I wanted another small balanced SS amp, and I have gotten my wish.  So far, just with these two phones I have no regrets about spending $614 on the SR-71b, and all my desires to repair my balanced Single Power Square Wave XL's broken PSU have evaporated.


----------



## wht

jamato8, Jalo and HeadphoneAddict, thank you all for the very well written reviews/impressions.
   
  HeadphoneAddict, I am eager to read your comparison of balanced versus single-ended as well. Thanks.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Do you think music would sound better through balanced input ?


----------



## tourneychamp23

Ray said it wouldn't unless you are using a fully balanced source


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Do you think music would sound better through balanced input ?


 
   
  Most balanced amps that convert SE input to balanced sound pretty darn close with SE input.  My Square Wave XL sounded identical using RCA input vs XLR, and my eXStatA also sounds so close I'm not sure I could tell you which input I'm using.  When I tried the RSA A-10 at a meet, the only reason I could tell a very small difference between RCA and XLR input was because the SE input was using different tubes than balanced, and I was able to describe the sonic differences that matched Ray's impressions exactly in regards to the differences between the tubes.  
   
  However, the prototype Woo WA22 sounded noticeably better with a balanced input than single ended from my Digital Link III DAC.  I never figured out why because the DL III RCA and XLR outputs were quite similar sounding - when converting the XLR out to RCA with output transformers or RCA to XLR out with the transformers there were very little differences between the different outputs when switching between them.  But with SE input the WA22 soundstage collapsed and was closer to that of my WA6 that I compared it to, and less than the ZDT with the same SE source.  With the ZDT using RCA input and WA22 using XLR input from the same DAC, the soundstage and imaging was almost the same between the two amps.
   
  At RMAF when I compared the SR-71b balanced input with Meridian CDP to the single ended output from iPhone 4 line out dock, the differences were surely from the difference in quality of the sources being used.  Until I have some extra cash to buy an adapter for the SR-71b I will only be able to feed it from single ended sources, but at some point I'll be able to try it from my balanced Apogee mini-DAC once I have the adapter.


----------



## Jalo

Thanks Larry for the review with so much info.  One thing if anyone of you can chime in.  I've been charging my 71B since yesterday.  I played my ipod all last night with the 71B plugged in.  Right now, the power on light is still red.  I don't understand why it will take so long to charge up and make it turn to green?  
   
  By the way, out of the box I really like the way it sounds with my HD800 and LCD2.  Today, I tried my JH13 with balanced connector on the 71b and it sounded a little grainny.  I hope it just mean that I need to burn it in further (about 14 hours so far).  I compared the JH13 to the Pico Slim SE and at this point Pico Slim sound smoother.  But with full size cans, the 71B is awesome.
   
  I've just received my Boomslang today (it's amazing that they can delivery in 3 days from China), so the only missing piece right now is the Cypher Solo.


----------



## jamato8

No graininess with my JH13Pro. Very smooth and extended highs with no metallic edge, just smooth.


----------



## wolfen68

I don't have a mini xlr to Ray Samuels connector adapter cable yet, so my initial impressions are using it single ended with my RS-1's.  The original SR71 is my all time benchmark, as I am long acclimated to the open sound and tight punchy bass.  I compared the SR71b to the SR71 and I am very pleased with what I hear.  To me (in single ended) the SR71b sounds just like the SR71a, warmer than the SR71 with a hair less treble energy.  The SR71b seems to have a slightly less and tighter bass than the "a" version and so far would appear to fall in between the SR71 and the SR71a.
   
  I look forward to trying balanced, and if there is a corresponding improvement in sound like I've seen with my friend's Protector, than the SR71b may be a keeper.  If it is the keeper I hope it is, than research will have to soon follow on how to get replacement batteries for this thing as it may allow me to step off the amp merry-go-round for awhile...
   
  Jalo:  I charged my "b" out of the box and it only took an hour to indicate green.  I wonder if you have a bad charger?


----------



## warp08

And so the burn-in begins...
   
  Real impressions will have to wait once I have some of the additional adapters and ICs I've ordered from Whiplash arrives, but I will say this:  no hiss, no graininess, no noise whatsoever when paired with my most sensitive IEMs, the JH16s that gave the iBasso PB1 Toucan such a challenge.  Buttery smooth rendering out of the box and that's especially amazing considering the TWag Hirose to Protector balanced IC is also brand new.  In this setup, both the Polestar USB-B to USB-mini and the TWag balanced IEM cable has been fully burned in.  Full charging took about an hour and fifteen minutes.  Rock solid, typical RSA build quality with a robust pot that is a just to operate.  Ray did not include any instructions this time in the accompanying tiny manual on the recommended burn-in period, so I will give it about 200 hours before starting to gather further impressions using both the Boomslang as well as my Zodiac+ DAC.
   
  Gripes?  None with the amp itself, but...can't help but reiterate this pet peeve of mine that applies to the SR71B as well, especially considering the record-breaking $647 grand total "preorder" discount price. _ _
   
*Please, please either include or at least make available as an option some kind of premium, form-fitting leather or even pleather case instead of the cloth bag which is suitable of repelling dust when the amp sits in a drawer but offers little protection otherwise.  I find it completely unacceptable of having to spend hours on end trying to find some kind of camera case that happens to fit my precious new portable amps dimensions so I can actually use it on the go without having to constantly worry about damaging the beautiful finish on the chassis and the corresponding negative impact on its potential future resale value. *
   
  The price class--justified, though it may be considering the quality and the capabilities of the SR71B--represents a significant investment, orders of magnitude more than a FiiO E7 or even a Pico Slim....which both ship with one in the box.  I would gladly forfeit my preorder discount for a nice, leather case for the SR71B even though in qty of 1,000 one must not cost more than $10-15 at most, depending on materials used and features.
   
  Nagging about the case aside, I couldn't help to be impressed about the SR71B's look and feel.  Pictures alone cannot convey the "mil-spec" precision it is crafted and as it exudes Quality from all angles and the feeling of holding a functional work of art in my palm.
   
_*I would also like to congratulate Ray on executing this launch with a precision of a fine Omega watch.  Excellent communications on the preorder, clear guidelines on payment and quick shipping less than a week after payment transfer are all hallmarks of top-notch planning, supplier management and execution.  And all this concerning a flagship product just prior to the Christmas Holiday Season (Ultrasone are you listening??--this is a one-man operation showing you how a product should be launched)!  *_
   
 _*Thanks, Ray, for having something under my Christmas tree for myself and Merry Christmas to All!*_


----------



## debitsohn

awesome pic warp!
   
  ray forgot to send me my tracking but i got my unit today too.  looks and feels awesome.  time will tell if it was worth it for all the cables i had made and for the unit itself.  current setup is
   
  DacMagic > XLR to sr71b adapter > sr71b > balanced T1.
   
  sounds clean but wasnt floored out the box.  its burning in now.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Thanks Larry for the review with so much info.  One thing if anyone of you can chime in.  I've been charging my 71B since yesterday.  I played my ipod all last night with the 71B plugged in.  Right now, the power on light is still red.  I don't understand why it will take so long to charge up and make it turn to green?
> 
> By the way, out of the box I really like the way it sounds with my HD800 and LCD2.  Today, I tried my JH13 with balanced connector on the 71b and it sounded a little grainny.  I hope it just mean that I need to burn it in further (about 14 hours so far).  I compared the JH13 to the Pico Slim SE and at this point Pico Slim sound smoother.  But with full size cans, the 71B is awesome.
> 
> I've just received my Boomslang today (it's amazing that they can delivery in 3 days from China), so the only missing piece right now is the Cypher Solo.


 

 I posted more in the Skylab review thread.  Also, mine charged up to green within an hour or two of plugging it in.
   
  Something else to add tonight - with Bink Audio Test CD and my ES5 or JH13Pro custom IEM with TWag balanced cable I'm finding the SR-71b's very deep bass to be rolled off below 30Hz.  While my well burned-in Protector is strong down to 20Hz with both of these IEM tonight, the SR-71b is almost silent at 20Hz and several dB down at 25Hz.  I'm hoping this is just a burn-in issue and that more hours will fix this.  With Bella Sonus album Enamoured, in the first track "From a Standstill" some of the deep bass notes in the intro are missing.  I can hear the notes just fine with my Protector (using Pico DAC-only out of Macbook Pro).
   
  There is no graininess for me, and the SR-71b is a much better match for my ES5 than my Protector.  Previously I preferred the ES5 on the Pico Slim, but the SR-71b is also a very good choice, and it's smoother than the Protector.


----------



## jamato8

I didn't try test tones before so I did so on the lows. 
   
  What I get is bass down to 16hz with my LCD-2 with good useable bass at 20hz and down to 20hz with the JH13Pro but they rattle and work best from 25hz up. That is with the Boomslang and the dac and the LCD-2 and JH13 Pro balanced. I have found this to hold up on some well recorded organ music where to large tubes are used that on a speaker system rattle you toes. 
   
  Gahhh it is raining so hard the rain in coming in horizontal and getting on my computer and that is 10 feet away from an open door that is 90 degrees to the front and out of the rain!


----------



## Gorthon

Using the boomslang DAC with the Heartbeat track (FLAC) off the Open Your Ears album from HDTracks/Headfi I am able to easily hear the 50,40,30, and 20 herts signals with my balanced RS1's.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I didn't try test tones before so I did so on the lows.
> 
> What I get is bass down to 16hz with my LCD-2 with good useable bass at 20hz and down to 20hz with the JH13Pro but they rattle and work best from 25hz up. That is with the Boomslang and the dac and the LCD-2 and JH13 Pro balanced. I have found this to hold up on some well recorded organ music where to large tubes are used that on a speaker system rattle you toes.
> 
> Gahhh it is raining so hard the rain in coming in horizontal and getting on my computer and that is 10 feet away from an open door that is 90 degrees to the front and out of the rain!


 

 Gah!  I hope there is nothing wrong with my unit.


----------



## warp08

gorthon said:


> Using the boomslang DAC with the Heartbeat track (FLAC) off the Open Your Ears album from HDTracks/Headfi I am able to easily hear the 50,40,30, and 20 herts signals with my balanced RS1's.





 


At about 40 hrs burn-in, I can also hear the 20 Hz test tones using the JH16s quite clearly and without any artifacts on the above pictured setup.


----------



## jamato8

Try some Little Axe, "Champagne and Grits", if you want to run into bass. The 71B handles this fine and delivers all the nuances and the bass never floods the rest of the frequency range. Not my favorite music but interesting and plenty of bass line.


----------



## wolfen68

No problem with bass down to 20 hz here either.
   
  Does anyone know the approximate runtime per charge of the SR71b?  I haven't been able to find it in Ray's documentation via manual or website.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> No problem with bass down to 20 hz here either.
> 
> Does anyone know the approximate runtime per charge of the SR71b?  I haven't been able to find it in Ray's documentation via manual or website.


 

 ray told me 16 hours


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





decur said:


> ray told me 16 hours


 

 Thanks decur.


----------



## techadd

would it be possible to do a portable rig setup of ipod -> protector (headphone balanced out) -> sr71 (headphone balanced in) -> balanced out JH13? :d
   
  since i already own a protector, it seems fasicinating that using protector balance out to sr71b balance in would give me another experience in portable balance experience...


----------



## wolfen68

Sounds like double amping and extra stuff in the signal chain.  I wouldn't expect any benefit...probably a loss in quality.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





techadd said:


> would it be possible to do a portable rig setup of ipod -> protector (headphone balanced out) -> sr71 (headphone balanced in) -> balanced out JH13? :d
> 
> since i already own a protector, it seems fasicinating that using protector balance out to sr71b balance in would give me another experience in portable balance experience...


 
  You could turn the 71B all the way up, so the volume control would essentially be out of the way and then use the Protector as a balanced preamp.


----------



## Gorthon

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  But would gain would there be?  The SR71B already takes a single ended input and uses a phase splitter to create the balanced output just like the protector.


----------



## Audio Addict

Just a note as I found originally when my SR-71B came in, it was set for a balance source.  I didn't notice it originally and actually listened for a day or so with the switch to balance.  For optimum sound, you may want to be sure the input source is set for S/E vs. balance.  While it does play, it is not the best sound.


----------



## wolfen68

I was able to hear the SR71b in full balanced mode from the Boomslang finally as my adapter cables came in.  Initial impressions are WOW!
   
  I can't wait to spend more time with it.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





gorthon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 there'd be quite a bit of gain, especially if both amps are set to 'high gain', considering how much voltage each amp could swing!


----------



## Gorthon

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 HA-HA funny funny.  Let me rephrase that then.  What *benefit *would there be,especially since he is uning JH13's?  The SR71B already takes a single ended input and uses a phase splitter to create the balanced output just like the protector.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Considering the SR71B itself is well able to drive the HE-6, one of the most difficult cans to drive, to deafening levels, having the two amps in sequence would be more like the basis for a small audiophile boombox.


----------



## nc8000

Using 2 amps can produce good results. I remember using a Xin SuperMini + SuperMacro that way


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Somebody needs to try it out!


----------



## jamato8

I first tried this with Xin's amps and then Xin thought he might make a preamp and an amp with no volume control. I converted a SM3 to an amp only, getting rid of the volume control. I liked the results but what is the point of have a preamp, amp, source and then the phones or IEM's. but for home it was fun. I think in general, the less in the signal path the better. It still might be interesting. Oh, I have adapters. I could use a Toucan and the 71B together totally balanced with balanced into which ever one is the preamp. 
   
  edit: tried it. The sound got a little more distant, which was nice but I got some distortion on loud passages. I would guess some over driving. Back to single amp use. Might be interesting to try the Protector and 71B.


----------



## Sasaki

The build quality is the best as always. SR71B is thinner and better fit to iPod than SR71A.
   
　　　　　　
   
             
   
  I don't have balanced source so I hooked my usual iMod into SR71B. I use balanced Whiplash TWag/SCag with JH16. This is the same setup to my Predator.
   


 Even if the source is not taken from balanced, I feel good amount of improvement from Predator. The expansive sound stage(rather I'd like to say sound space) is even larger than Predator. If I use word "wider" it would sound like 2D but I felt 3D like volume expansion so I used the word "larger". I think Quad-mono surely works here.
 Actually this expansive sounding contributes the natural sound representation. Orchestral tracks now sounded like more realistic and life-like.
  However I also feel I need a better source for this level of sound. So I am thinking to get Boomslang. Thanks to Jamato your info is helpful to create my sys-concept cable.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





sasaki said:


> So I am thinking to get Boomslang.


 

 The Boomslang has great synergy with the SR71B; I think you'll be pleased, especially for what it costs.  FYI, your photos do not enlarge properly and remain thumbnail-sized, when viewed individually.


----------



## thread

^ I think you mean Protector, Sasaki. 
   
  Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## takoyaki

My portable fully balanced system is...Colorfly, Buffalo-II DAC, SR-71B, battery for the DAC.
   
  It's sound very nice and can drive LCD-2 balanced easily.
  But I seldom carry this, because it is heavy.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

That is crazy! I bet it sounds as good as many desktop rigs though. What gain setting do you set the SR71B to when you use the LCD-2? 
  Also, how much better does it sound by going to the buffalo II and then to the SR71B then by just going through the headphone jack to the SR71B?
   
  Just a quick question about the Colorfly. Does it play 24/96 or 192 files or just upsample 16/44 ones? Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to Jorma Kaukonen, "Too Hot to Handle". The dynamics and subtle contrasts are excellent. It doesn't get much better than this. Beautiful tonality. The twang of the guitar strings is excellent with no artificial edge.


----------



## takoyaki

When I use LCD -2, I make it gain HIGH.
  I don't know because I try only this combination.
   
  Colorfly can play 24/192 wave files without upsampling.


----------



## jamato8

I use the high gain but I can use the medium gain with no problem and plenty of volume control travel. 
   
  I notice that with the optical output of my MacBook Pro I have to reset it each time in MIDI to 24/96 when I start up again from my external HD, when it is off as it reverts to 16/48, which doesn't sound near as good. I am glad I have the option to change the settings and make the most of my higher resolution recordings.


----------



## Sasaki

Ah , yes thanks 





thread said:


> ^ I think you mean Protector, Sasaki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Something else to add tonight - with Bink Audio Test CD and my ES5 or JH13Pro custom IEM with TWag balanced cable I'm finding the SR-71b's very deep bass to be rolled off below 30Hz.  While my well burned-in Protector is strong down to 20Hz with both of these IEM tonight, the SR-71b is almost silent at 20Hz and several dB down at 25Hz.  I'm hoping this is just a burn-in issue and that more hours will fix this.  With Bella Sonus album Enamoured, in the first track "From a Standstill" some of the deep bass notes in the intro are missing.  I can hear the notes just fine with my Protector (using Pico DAC-only out of Macbook Pro).
> 
> There is no graininess for me, and the SR-71b is a much better match for my ES5 than my Protector.  Previously I preferred the ES5 on the Pico Slim, but the SR-71b is also a very good choice, and it's smoother than the Protector.


 

 Well, I don't want to post this prematurely but mine seems to have deeper bass extension with my ES5 and JH13Pro in medium or high gain mode.  I'm still burning it it in and would like to wait until it's done before commenting more.  When I first noticed this I was using my Pico DAC as source in low gain setting, and switching to my HDP DAC as source improved it, but then switching to medium and high gain seemed to bring about further improvements.  Strangely, the deep bass extension is not affected by which source I use to feed my Protector.  Amazingly, I can use my ES5 in high gain without channel imbalance or hiss at low volumes, and yet still drive my HE-6 in the same gain setting.  I'm quite happy with the sound so far.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Mine has arrived but it's too early to comment on its sound.  The build quality is good, every bit is solid.  I kept referring it as white but it's actually silver in colour.


----------



## wund3rk1nd

Hey guys,
  when i listen to my custom earphoens with my mp3 player, usually i use about 2/15 of the volume.
   
  However, when i connect the sr-71b to the mp3 player, and connect iem to the sr-71b, i need to set the sr-71b at like 12 o clock, and my mp3 player at like 6/15.
   
  Is this normal?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wund3rk1nd said:


> Hey guys,
> when i listen to my custom earphoens with my mp3 player, usually i use about 2/15 of the volume.
> 
> However, when i connect the sr-71b to the mp3 player, and connect iem to the sr-71b, i need to set the sr-71b at like 12 o clock, and my mp3 player at like 6/15.
> ...


 
  I assume you are then using the mp3 player headphone out and using the amp section of the mp3 player to drive the 71B? I would use only a line out, which bypasses the internal mp3 player, if it has a line out. Otherwise, put the mp3 player to max and adjust the 71B to the volume you need. It is the voltage out of the mp3 player that is going to determine how much of an amplified signal the 71B is going to work with and the final volume setting of the 71B. The relation of the volume control on the 71B and the MP3 player doesn't really matter when comparing them. The sound does.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I can hear bass distortion through Hifiman HE-5LE but not Sennheiser HD650.  There is no distortion through either headphones when driven by Protector.  I wonder if SR-71B was overpowering it !


----------



## wolfen68

So far I have around six hours of listening on my "b".  The sound in balanced continues to impress me.  Great bass, lots of micro detail, and sound positioning to die for.  The sound is to the level that it has me questioning why I own other portable amps.
   
  When using single-ended, the amp also sounds great with my RS-1, and my earlier comparisons between the b and the original SR71 seemed to be a near tie (which in my book is a win).
   
  I am having a different impression with my single-ended JH13's (I don't have a balanced cable for those yet).  The JH13's usually seem pretty good at telling it like it is since they are (IMO) a very balanced and neutral headphone.  Unfortunately, the b is noticeably thinner and more distant sounding than the SR71 at any gain setting (and of course switched to the proper input mode).  I am pretty disappointed with that outcome...but as stated earlier it's only at six hours of burn-in.  I wasn't planning on burning this amp while not listening to it, but I must admit to being curious if additional improvement is still there waiting to come out.
   
  .


----------



## wund3rk1nd

thanks jam, don't have a line out on my mp3 player, but soon i'll have all the cables i need to go fully balanced. can't wait to hear how it will sound.
  right now, using fully single ended, the highs seem more extended on my iems (a good thing), and bass is more punchy. can't wait to hear how it sounds when i pair it with my balanced dac!
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to Darol Anger, "Gloryland", what an incredible open sound and lifelike presentation. The female voice comes across with such purity faithfulness. It is like I am listening to a live feed or if I close my eyes for a minute or two, like I am there. 
   
  HD>MacBook Pro 24/96>SysConcepts 1300 core optical>iBasso Boomslang balanced dac>balanced Twag IC>RSA 71B>LCD-2>Me :^)


----------



## wht

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I am listening to Darol Anger, "Gloryland", what an incredible open sound and lifelike presentation. The female voice comes across with such purity faithfulness. It is like I am listening to a live feed or if I close my eyes for a minute or two, like I am there.
> 
> HD>MacBook Pro 24/96>SysConcepts 1300 core optical>iBasso Boomslang balanced dac>balanced Twag IC>*RSA 71B>LCD-2*>Me :^)


 
   
  May I know what/which cables are you having between the 71B and LCD-2 please?


----------



## Audio-Omega

SR-71B provides more detail and has a bit more bass than Protector.  It's a bit bright for my liking, hopefully this will change in the next few weeks.  Currently, female vocals sound a bit cold and music is a bit grainy, not smooth with creamy vocal like Protector.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wht said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am using the stock cable. 
   
  No grain with the 71B I am using. Female voices are smooth and natural.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Does that mean that you have the balanced version of the stock cable?


----------



## jamato8

I have the stock cable that I balanced.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Ordered a few days the SR71B.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  What IC do i need to connect it to the source (W4S DAC2)?
  Can anyone point me also to a good, affordable cable for the LCD-2?
  (sorry for the off-topic)


----------



## Gorthon

The RSA Protector and SR-71B use the same connectors (Kobiconn part # 163-191J-E) .  You would be looking for something like this adapter  (Whiplash cable).  There are many custom cable makers and DIY people here are Head-Fi that should be able to help you out.  Shoot them a message. 
   
  I had an adapter cable made by Head-Fi user FraGGleR a few months back. I'm not sure if he is still doing things like this.  Shoot him a PM if you like.  You could also check the cable for sale section at Head-FI.  Below are some links to help you get started.
   
Head-FI DIY forum
Moon-Audio RSA Protector and SR71B Cables Head-FI thread with pictures
Moon-Audio site
Whiplash Audio Site
APureSound Head-Fi Thread
APureSound site
   
Blue Jeans Cable is another source for good inexpensive cables.  I like the cables I have gotten from them.  I am not sure how much they get into specific cables like this, but it don't hurt to ask.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Dear Headfiers & friends.... We are almost there with our shipping to those who made the payment for the SR-71B at intro price. There are those who put their name for one at intro price BUT had not paid yet. I always give those friends a week grace period & honor the intro price this way just in case they had the difficulty of making payment during the Xmas time. The dead line to make the payment, for those who made the reservation but did not pay till now, is January 10th 2011. Thanks to those who purchased the SR-71B I am looking forward to reading your impressions or a short review as to how the SR-71B sounds in your system. RSA


----------



## dj nellie

Thanks for the update, Ray.  I received my SR71b last night, and I immediately plugged it into my newly-acquired (used) Lavry DA-10, feeding it SPDIF from my computer.  I used the XLR outs with a TWag XLR to SR71b adapter and plugged my SR71b-recabled Edition 8s in.  I guess I'm going all-in when it comes to adopting the 71b plug--the Protector made me a believer in the technology, plus the plug's small size makes it ideal for portable use, while an XLR adapter can easily be used for stationary listening with a balanced desktop amp.
   
  I plan to do a more thorough listening session, but so far I'm very pleased.  The sound seems slightly more forward and aggressive than the Protector, which I recently sold but I remember being a bit more laid-back.  Like with the Protector, there is absolutely zero hiss when I plug my JH16s in, and the black background really allows details to be heard easily. 
   
  One thing that's bothering me is that the volume pot seems very stiff and difficult to turn.  I guess it will gradually loosen with time, and a stiff pot is better than one that's too loose, but right now it's hard to do very slight adjustments in volume.  My Protector had a much smoother pot, and was never so loose that it was hard to control.
   
  Right now, I'm listening to the SR71b with my HM-801 and JH16.  I initially forgot to set the input to SE, and was wondering why the sound seemed a bit distant and tinny.  Clicking over to SE accentuated how forward the vocal presentation is (at least relative to the Protector).  The soundstage is still massive, and makes for a very euphonic experience with songs that have widely dispersed placements of sounds.  Headphoneaddict's observation that custom IEMs can be listened to comfortably in high gain is accurate, although the volume is too jumpy at that setting for me, so I've been listening in low gain for better volume control.
   
  Overall, it seems like the SR71b is an amazing achievement for its size (not much bigger than the Protector in terms of total mass) and price.  I'm hoping it will be my all-in-one solution for full-size cans and IEMs.  Has anyone tried the SR71b with HD800 or LCD-2 in fully balanced mode yet?


----------



## jamato8

I am using the 71B for the LCD-2 on a daily basis with excellent results. I notice that some people talk about having an "in head" experience with the sound of the LCD-2 but with the 71B there is no problem for me. I get a very good sound stage that is not incapsulated within my head.
   
  On the volume control, you might try to loosen the allen screws and then reset them. My volume control is smooth with just the right amount of tension so it may be possible that you need to take tension off of the volume control or move the knob out just a little bit.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

dj nellie said:


> Thanks for the update, Ray.  I received my SR71b last night, and I immediately plugged it into my newly-acquired (used) Lavry DA-10, feeding it SPDIF from my computer.  I used the XLR outs with a TWag XLR to SR71b adapter and plugged my SR71b-recabled Edition 8s in.  I guess I'm going all-in when it comes to adopting the 71b plug--the Protector made me a believer in the technology, plus the plug's small size makes it ideal for portable use, while an XLR adapter can easily be used for stationary listening with a balanced desktop amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
 


So far I have compared the SR-71b side by side with my Protector, and in my case I find the SR-71b after 250 hours to actually be a little smoother, more refined and slightly less aggressive than my Protector which has over 1000 hours on it. The slight fowardness actually helps the JH13Pro to make the mids more engaging, but I don't think it's really any more forward than the Protector, Predator or 3MOVE. It is a little more forward than the Pico Slim or iBasso D4, so their soundstage is a little deeper but not as wide


----------



## Jalo

Is there a difference between burning in balance and SE? Because I am still waiting for my Hirose to 71B adaptor from Moon, I've been burning in SE.  Larry, I really hope you are right.  I have about 100 hours on my 71b and my Protector (500-600 hours) is still sounding smoother than the 71B even though the 71b sound really good with my HD800 and LCD2.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Is there a difference between burning in balance and SE? Because I am still waiting for my Hirose to 71B adaptor from Moon, I've been burning in SE.  Larry, I really hope you are right.  I have about 100 hours on my 71b and my Protector (500-600 hours) is still sounding smoother than the 71B even though the 71b sound really good with my HD800 and LCD2.


 

 I don't know.  I burned it in balanced for over 250 hours, and have about 24 hours on the SE jack so far.  I haven't heard a lot of change in the SE output during that 24 hours (done after the balanced burn-in).  I think I read somewhere that burning it in balanced mode will take care of the SE jack, but burning in via SE wont burn-in all the buffers that are used for balanced output.


----------



## nc8000

I don't know but when I got my RPX-100 Rudi told me that in single ended only 2 of the 4 mono amps are used so I would assume that if you burn-in in single ended you only burn in half the amp


----------



## cooperpwc

Isn't the question also: what are you burning in? I am not aware that opamps change in character much, if at all, during burn in. Capacitors are the big beneficiary of burn in as I understand.
   
  Following on this, I wonder if anyone knows (other than RSA) if all or just half of the 71B's capacitors are used in SE mode.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Mine has done about 50 hours.  Its sound signature is still pretty much the same, a bit raw and untamed compare to Protector.  However it makes techno tracks from metal gear solid albums sound better.


----------



## Jalo

Larry, NC800, Cooperpwc, Audio Omega, thanks for all your input.  I have been kind of worried about my 71B as the sound on my JH13 is notwhere near my Protector, Pico Slim, P51 etc in term of smoothness.  Larry, I am thinking your are right.  I thought I may have remembered there was a discussion like this in the Protector thread.  I have been somewhat disappointed with the performance on the SE in/Balanced out on my JH13.  And that is how I burn in for the 100 hours.  My experience is similar to Audio-Omega and a few others that posted earlier in the thread that the sound is somewhat grainny, or raw as Omega said.  This, is directly contradict to Larry and Jam experience of the 71B in that they describe it as smooth.  This doesn't apply to fullsize cans though.  May be I'll start burning in balance and see if it will improve.


----------



## Ray Samuels

All 4 gain stages & all 4 buffers are burned in with either SE or balanced inputs, BUT it will be necessary to use balanced jack for headphones so that all 4 buffers will see the load rather than 2 buffers when SE headphone jack is used.
  Ray Samuels

  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I have been somewhat disappointed with the performance on the SE in/Balanced out on my JH13.  And that is how I burn in for the 100 hours.  My experience is similar to Audio-Omega and a few others that posted earlier in the thread that the sound is somewhat grainny, or raw as Omega said.  This, is directly contradict to Larry and Jam experience of the 71B in that they describe it as smooth.  This doesn't apply to fullsize cans though.  May be I'll start burning in balance and see if it will improve.


 


   I may have the same impressions as you.  While I am wow'ed by the balanced out with my Grados....my JH13's sound OK but not great via the single ended output.  As stated earlier, I still don't have a balanced IEM cable to trouble shoot what the problem is.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> All 4 gain stages & all 4 buffers are burned in with either SE or balanced inputs, BUT it will be necessary to use balanced jack for headphones so that all 4 buffers will see the load rather than 2 buffers when SE headphone jack is used.
> Ray Samuels
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ray, I want to say clearly that I am using Ipod (apple lossless)-->LOD-->SE input-->SR71B-->balance TWag cable-->JH13.  And that is how I did my burn in also.  I felt the 71B is really better as an amp than the Protector in terms of sound stage, transient attack, power swing, instrument separation, timbre, sound resolution.  It's just that I am still not getting that smoothness when compare to my other portables.  For example, especially with vocals, when someone is holding a note or measure, you can  almost hear the voice becoming dry with graininess. When I read Larry and Jam talked about how their 71B is smooth with JH13, I started to think may be there is something wrong with my unit.
  
  But with my fullsize cans (HD800 and LCD2), they sounded very nice.  In some scary ways, it is even better than my deskyop system.   I am going to do some balance in/balance out burn in to see if it will make a difference.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Ray, I want to say clearly that I am using Ipod (apple lossless)-->LOD-->SE input-->SR71B-->balance TWag cable-->JH13.  And that is how I did my burn in also.  I felt the 71B is really better as an amp than the Protector in terms of sound stage, transient attack, power swing, instrument separation, timbre, sound resolution.  It's just that I am still not getting that smoothness when compare to my other portables.  For example, especially with vocals, when someone is holding a note or measure, you can  almost hear the voice becoming dry with graininess. When I read Larry and Jam talked about how their 71B is smooth with JH13, I started to think may be there is something wrong with my unit.
> 
> But with my fullsize cans (HD800 and LCD2), they sounded very nice.  In some scary ways, it is even better than my deskyop system.   I am going to do some balance in/balance out burn in to see if it will make a difference.


 

 I'm curious what happens when you use a nicer source than iPod?


----------



## Jalo

Larry, I have better source to use but the main issue is to compare apple to apple.  So if I use the same setup but only change the amp out then I'll know the difference in amp.


----------



## kiertijai

I have received the SR71B 2 days ago, at first I listened using the superimod with the Sony MDR Z1000 and I noted the sound was grainy.
  However I have tried the SR71B with the HE5, HE6 with Twag balanced cable terminated into 4 pin miniXLR (which I used the HE5 with the protector).
  I found that the SR71B can drive the HE5 at 12+ oclock and the HE6 at 1+ oclock easily and I have tried that for several hours.  When I switched
  back the sound was not grainy any more on the Sony MDR Z1000 and I think I may get the correct burn in using the balanced out and when Ray
  explained that it is very easy for me to understand.  I have posted the experience about the burn in at Thai Head-fi so that they will know how to
  burnin the SR71B correctly because mine is the first SR71B in Thailand.  From this I think we need to burn in at least with the balanced out.
  I will have the adapter cable from Moon Audio in a few days and I can try with the balanced LCD2 and HD800 with the balanced Zeus cables.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I can hear distortion through Hifiman HE-5LE.  I don't know if it's due to poor recordings or something else.


----------



## kiertijai

I didn't notice any distortion on the HE5 and HE6 but I cannot tell about the HE5LE.
  It seems that the burnin is less effective with the balanced out to JH13 , can it be due to the smaller load?
   I did the burnin with the HE5, HE6 . HE6 is one of most difficult headphone to drive and I have used
  the high gain to drive the HE6 and it seems to work for the burnin.  I don't have
  the JH13/16 so I cannot tell. However I  have used the Westone 3 in the balanced  output  with the SR71B today
  (I used a custom made balanced cable to the Westone W3)  and did not notice any graininess  although the
  sound from the HE6, Sony MDR Z1000 is nicer than the Westone W3.


----------



## jamato8

I have been listening to some heavy blues and the 71B projects a beautiful image of what is going on. The LCD-2 and the 71B work extremely well together.


----------



## debitsohn

is it me but i feel the sr71b is extremely average with my t1. balanced input from my dacmagic to balanced t1.


----------



## dj nellie

That's interesting.  What source are you feeding your DacMagic with?  Are you using an XLR to 71b adapter, or do you have a native 71b plug on your T1?  Did you ever get to hear your setup with a Protector, or what does the 71b sound average in comparison to?
   
  If the number of posts is an indication, the 71b isn't generating as much buzz as the Protector did.  The dearth of in-depth reviews is somewhat surprising.  I haven't had a chance to do extensive critical listening, but so far I'm enjoying my Ed. 8 setup:  My computer feeds SPDIF to a Lavry DA-10 and I'm running balanced out to the SR71b. 
   
  It's a bit weird having a DAC that controls the volume in addition to the amp (rather than a line-out DAC), so it's taking some experimenting to figure out what gain and volume the 71b should be on in relation to the DA-10's volume.  I notice a bit more hiss and distortion if the 71b's volume is beyond like 10:00, so I generally keep it down and turn the DA-10's volume up.


----------



## debitsohn

optical > dacmagic > RCA to SR71b adapter > sr71b > sr71b to 4 pin xlr adapter > t1.
   
  never tried the protector at all.  comparing it to my wa2.  i guess that isnt fair? lol it sounds good but it seems like its missing something to my ears.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> optical > dacmagic > RCA to SR71b adapter > sr71b > sr71b to 4 pin xlr adapter > t1.
> 
> never tried the protector at all.  comparing it to my wa2.  i guess that isnt fair? lol it sounds good but it seems like its missing something to my ears.


 
  Can you describe more of what you think is missing?


----------



## debitsohn

hmmm not yet.. if i had to guess id say the word that it misses is ... body? just feel the single ended input and output tube wa2 has more body.  i have to listen more. i havent really had time.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> optical > dacmagic > RCA to SR71b adapter > sr71b > sr71b to 4 pin xlr adapter > t1.


 


  Going from a RCA to a SR-71B adapter I don't think converts the input to balance.  You are still single ended.  Have you tried flipping the switch back to single ended input and see if that improves the performance?


----------



## Skylab

The SR71B is a very nice portable amp, but don't expect miracles, like having it sound better with the T1 than the WA2. The WA2 is the almost ideal partner amp for the T1 IMO. It's much better with the T1 than the SR71B, and that's not a knock on the RSA amp, but high praise for the Woo. Different beasts.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  X2. Shouldn't it be XLR to SR71B adapter? Maybe you are only single ended. 
   
  But Skylab is correct also, the WA2 and the SR71B are different beasts. I heard the T1 has an impedance of 1300 Ohms at 100hz, the bass region, and so will punish you with a thin sound if your amp is not up to snuff. The SR71B is really amazing for what it is, but there are limitations. It is a tiny box crammed full of opamps and a battery that can output 16.8v, and the WA2 gets plugged into some clean power; 110 volts are available. The WA2 also has all the space it wants, as well as tubes. To top it off, it is three time as expensive as the SR71B. The SR71B is a great bang for the buck portable that usually doesn't sound like one, but it has limitations.
   
  If you optimize everything else, (maybe there is a slight lack of synergy between your components and the SR71B) just remember what it is and put some other phones on it that you like. It is portable, right? Sounds like a good match for a nice closed headphone, if having thousands of dollars of listening equipment with you doesn't bother you. You probably want to go a little cheaper. Shout out to the Ultrasone Pro 900, Editions 7, 8, and 9, the Beyerdynamic T5P, and the Sennheiser HD25. I am sure you can think of others. Anyway, just some food for thought. I thought the SR71B did a great job driving the HE-6s, but at the same time am not be surprised if it it cannot push other headphones close to their potential.


----------



## debitsohn

oops i meant xlr not RCA. but neways i think i agree with skylab. ill burn it in longer and maybe play with some settings!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Let us know what happens.


----------



## dj nellie

One definitive plus I'm noticing is that I have yet to hear any radio frequency interference with the SR71b.  With the Protector, I would occasionally hear annoying beeps and blips.  I'm using the same cables and interconnects, and it's been all clear so far.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> oops i meant xlr not RCA. but neways i think i agree with skylab. ill burn it in longer and maybe play with some settings!


 


  Did you check the switch to verify it is set to a balanced input?


----------



## debitsohn

this might be a stupid question but, would it matter that i leave the RCA plugs in the dacmagic that lead to my WA2 plugged in while i use the XLR to my sr71b?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> this might be a stupid question but, would it matter that i leave the RCA plugs in the dacmagic that lead to my WA2 plugged in while i use the XLR to my sr71b?


 
  Not stupid. I would have one or the other plugged into the dacmagic but not both. The circuit is different for SE and balanced but I just like to keep things simple to cut down on any possible interference. Unless you can switch the one not being used, out of the circuit it is possible to get a ground loop and if not, you still could be picking up some RF or EMF.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I could hear distortion in Avril Lavigne's Innocence and Bryan Adams' Please Forgive Me (from the album So Far So Good).  Can anyone confirm that ?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I could hear distortion in Avril Lavigne's Innocence and Bryan Adams' Please Forgive Me (from the album So Far So Good).  Can anyone confirm that ?


 


 I just listened to Innocence last night.  No problem with RS-1's...though they are of course pretty low impedance.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks wolfen68.  I suspect there is a problem with the amp because I don't hear that through Protector.


----------



## jamato8

I have some piano music sent to me that would send many amps to their grave but the 71B I have here sails through, even on the LCD-2.


----------



## thread

The SR-71B in fully single-ended mode sounded absolutely sublime with my JH13's. Perhaps the best I've heard them since Jude's Protector (in balanced mode).
   
  I'm very eagerly awaiting the cables from Whiplash that I need to listen in fully balanced mode with my JH13 and LCD-2.


----------



## jamato8

I look forward to your impression with the Twag cable. The amp section of the 71B, in SE, is much like the SR71, 71a, which are excellent portables.


----------



## thread

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I look forward to your impression with the Twag cable. The amp section of the 71B, in SE, is much like the SR71, 71a, which are excellent portables.


 

 You speaking to me here? Craig (Whiplash Audio) is just now shipping my TWag back to me (along with some other cables) which will be terminated for the balanced output when I receive it, so such a comparison will be apples to oranges, unfortunately.


----------



## dj nellie

I'm pleasantly surprised to hear that the SE-output of the 71b is good, and is roughly equivalent to that of the 71a, which I understand to be Ray's best portable IEM amp for SE use.  I haven't even tried the SE output of the 71b yet, but I will when my LCD-2s arrive tomorrow.
   
  I remember the SE output of the Protector sounding a bit grainy and congested with IEMs, although I never really gave it much time.  The balanced output was so satisfying that I didn't want to hear anything less, and all of my headphones were balanced.
   
  So far, I'm finding the 71b to be excellent with my JH16s in balanced output/SE input mode.  The only balanced source I have is my Lavry DA10, and I'm not yet convinced that my Edition 8s sound much better through the 71b in balanced mode, as compared to just using the headphone amp of the DA10.  The 71b makes the Ed. 8s sound a bit more distant than the DA10's headphone amp.  The bass may be a bit more refined and the soundstage slightly larger with the 71b, but so far I prefer the more immediate, lively sound of the DA10's amp.
   
  I'll need to listen more to confirm this, and to see if I have the same preference with the LCD-2 and JH16.


----------



## sherwino

Congrats DJ Nellie on the LCD2! Just want ask how big of a difference does the Ed8 sound balanced and SE on the SR71B? I have an Ed8 and still contemplating on having it balanced and getting the SR71B. If the balanced route does not really provide significant improvement especially to the forward highs, then I would go with Skylab's recommendation that I just stick with the Stepdance for the Ed8 on single ended.


----------



## jamato8

I was listening all last night to the 71B and the JH13's. Most was classical and the separation and presentation was terrific. The imaging was better than I remember. When I focussed on an instrument I could hear its placement very clearly due to the natural layering of the sound. A very enjoyable experience. Oh, and the choral of Beethoven's Ninth was superb.


----------



## thread

@jamato, that was balanced, I presume?
   
  I should be getting the cables I need tomorrow for fully balanced listening with the JH13 and LCD-2 !


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





thread said:


> @jamato, that was balanced, I presume?
> 
> I should be getting the cables I need tomorrow for fully balanced listening with the JH13 and LCD-2 !


 
  Yes balanced with the Twag on the JH13's.


----------



## thread

Wow.
   
  I'm finally listening to my JH13's fully balanced:
   
  USB into PSAudio DLIII -> 3' Whiplash TWag V2 -> RSA SR-71B -> 64" Whiplash TWag V2 -> JH13
   
  Really excellent sound here. The detail tightened up a bit vs single ended. It's like there's suddenly more to hear. Trebles are VERY clean & articulate. Bass is awesome. I think we have a winner.


----------



## dj nellie

Quote: 





sherwino said:


> Congrats DJ Nellie on the LCD2! Just want ask how big of a difference does the Ed8 sound balanced and SE on the SR71B? I have an Ed8 and still contemplating on having it balanced and getting the SR71B. If the balanced route does not really provide significant improvement especially to the forward highs, then I would go with Skylab's recommendation that I just stick with the Stepdance for the Ed8 on single ended.


 
   
  Well, comparing my Ed. 8s from the headphone out of my HM-801 (v.2 amp card with a Protector-to-mini adapter) and from the balanced output of the SR71b, there is a very obvious difference in clarity, bass definition, and midrange forwardness.  I'll have to focus on the treble next time to offer an opinion about the differences there. 
   
  Basically, the 71b gives the Ed. 8s a much cleaner and yet bigger sound, which didn't surprise me much, since I've noticed basically these same improvements with my JH16 and D2000 when I balanced them and amped them with the Protector.  The only problem is that the Ed. 8s don't have a user-replaceable cable, but I don't think this is a big issue since you can use a small adapter for either mini or stereo plug use.  And if you get them recabled by an authorized dealer (Whiplash and Moon Audio are the ones I know of), Ultrasone USA has told me that your warranty will still be good.
   
  The question I'm facing now is whether to get a SR71b cable for my LCD-2s or a SE desktop amp.  Unlike my Ed. 8s, I don't plan to take my LCD-2s on trips, so I wouldn't really be able to take advantage of any synergy with the HM-801 and 71b.  I would mostly use the LCD-2s amped by the 71b and fed from the balanced XLR outputs of my Lavry.  But, as I noted earlier, this source/amp combo doesn't quite sound right with my Ed. 8s, and I'm not sure if it's a mismatch between the 71b and the DA10, or just that the DA10's XLR balanced outputs aren't really meant to feed headphone amps.  If it's the latter, then maybe no amp (SE or balanced) would sound that good from the DA10's XLR outputs.
   
  As a portable, though, the 71b is continuing to amaze me.  I no longer have the Protector to compare directly, but I feel like the 71b has an extra sliver of refinement--although they're probably very close.  One unexpected plus of the 71b:  The separate left-right gain feature allows me to make up for the poor fit of my JH16s on the right side.  This is far from an ideal fix, but the fact that the channels now sound balanced to me (with the right gain on medium and the left on low) has shown me just how muffled and distant the sound on my right side has been.  Or could it be the drivers?  Either way, I plan to get them remade into JH3As in the next few months to hopefully fix this problem, but in the meantime the 71b is giving me a nice interim solution. 
   
  I'm finally hearing the JH16s in all their balanced and lush glory, and it's like I've been missing out on half of the details, the information, the excitement.  I was even thinking about getting another pair of custom IEMs, maybe the UERM or the ES5, but hearing how the JH16s sound with balanced channels and reading Playback's comparisons (like here) has given me assurance that I have some pretty damn sick headphones already.


----------



## jamato8

I find the LCD-2 balanced to the 71B sound great. The music freely flows. There is plenty of volume and headroom (no compression of dynamics).


----------



## dj nellie

What's your source, jamato?  I'm sure balanced LCD-2s would sound awesome amped by the 71b and fed by the HM-801, but I'm worried that my desktop DAC (Lavry DA10) may not be a good match.


----------



## rafal123

dj nellie,
   
  You mentioned  that you can use a small adapter for balanced to either mini or stereo plug use. Do you know where can I get it? I want to be able to use JH16 with balanced TWAg cable directly with my iPhone when I have no space to carry 71B with me. Thanks.


----------



## dj nellie

Most cable makers who have the Protector plug can make the adapter for you.  Moon Audio and Whiplash Audio are the two I'm most familiar with, and who for sure have the Protector plug in stock.  Check their websites for their contact info.  They have various materials to use, if you don't want to pay for their top-tier cables (I believe Silver Dragon for Moon and TWag for Whiplash).


----------



## rafal123

Thanks dj nellie, just contacted Craig at Whiplash and indeed he has a solution I need.


----------



## zen87192

I second that  the LCD-2's sound awesome out of the SR-71B's. I've also plugged in my JH-16 pro's with balanced TWag from Craig at Whiplash and it's fantastic. Sourced from a RWA iPod iMod everything is perfect and tight.


----------



## googleli

Is there any cable on the market with one end connecting to an iphone 4 and the other end a balanced plug? If there is, I will buy the SR71B.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Is there any cable on the market with one end connecting to an iphone 4 and the other end a balanced plug? If there is, I will buy the SR71B.


 
  I would contact Ray and see what he has to offer what he suggests. I know that Whiplash makes up many types of cables, as do some other companies.


----------



## thread

@googleli, Uh.. Wouldn't you just want a LOD and input to the minijack input of the 71B? I don't see how you're going to get a balanced signal out of an iPhone4...


----------



## nc8000

Exactly. If you're gonna go balanced from an iThing you need to go via a Solo and the iBasso balanced dac (forgot the name).


----------



## googleli

I already have the black bird so unless balance out alone would give me much improvement, there is no point of me getting the sr71b yeah?


----------



## Jalo

I just sold my SR71A,  I like the balance sound much much better even if it is only SE input.  I find the Protector and now the SR71b is a lot more dynamic and fun.  I have the 71A since it came out so I am very familiar with the 71A.  It is a very good amp don't get me wrong especially if you use HD600/650.  The different to me is like HD800 vs LCD2 and I have both.  The 71A is very natural and neutral whereas as the 71B got me tapping my feet.  I like the deeper and tighter bass of the 71b.  The 71a get the bass to my skin and the 71b get it to my bone.  The 71a sound character and atmosphere places me in a recording room and the 71b places me in a concert room.  But both are excellent amps no doubt about it.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Larry, NC800, Cooperpwc, Audio Omega, thanks for all your input.  I have been kind of worried about my 71B as the sound on my JH13 is notwhere near my Protector, Pico Slim, P51 etc in term of smoothness.  Larry, I am thinking your are right.  I thought I may have remembered there was a discussion like this in the Protector thread.  I have been somewhat disappointed with the performance on the SE in/Balanced out on my JH13.  And that is how I burn in for the 100 hours.  My experience is similar to Audio-Omega and a few others that posted earlier in the thread that the sound is somewhat grainny, or raw as Omega said.  This, is directly contradict to Larry and Jam experience of the 71B in that they describe it as smooth.  This doesn't apply to fullsize cans though.  May be I'll start burning in balance and see if it will improve.


 
  Quote: 





jalo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Jalo, so did your sr71b improve? what changed? how do you like it now compared to your mustang, protector & pico slim. are your full sized cans being run se or balanced?
   


  Quote: 





jalo said:


> I just sold my SR71A,  I like the balance sound much much better even if it is only SE input.  I find the Protector and now the SR71b is a lot more dynamic and fun.  I have the 71A since it came out so I am very familiar with the 71A.  It is a very good amp don't get me wrong especially if you use HD600/650.  The different to me is like HD800 vs LCD2 and I have both.  The 71A is very natural and neutral whereas as the 71B got me tapping my feet.  I like the deeper and tighter bass of the 71b.  The 71a get the bass to my skin and the 71b get it to my bone.  The 71a sound character and atmosphere places me in a recording room and the 71b places me in a concert room.  But both are excellent amps no doubt about it.


 

 how does the sr71b & the protector run se compare to the sr71a?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> is it me but i feel the sr71b is extremely average with my t1. balanced input from my dacmagic to balanced t1.


 
  Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> optical > dacmagic > RCA to SR71b adapter > sr71b > sr71b to 4 pin xlr adapter > t1.
> never tried the protector at all.  comparing it to my wa2.  i guess that isnt fair? lol it sounds good but it seems like its missing something to my ears.


 

 are you guys any happier now or are you less than thoroughly satisfied or impressed?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I haven't had much experience with the SR-71a, but I can say that my particular SR-71b in balanced mode is smoother and less aggressive than my Protector.  In SE mode the two sound closer, and I feel that the Protector is less aggressive in SE mode than it is in balanced mode.  With some phones the differences between SR-71b and Protector don't mean a lot, like with JH13Pro, HE-5 LE or HD600, but with my HD800 or ES3X I prefer the balanced SR-71b over the Protector because it's less fatiguing to me over time.  For those that think these are still too aggressive, the P-51 or Pico Slim might be a better choice if you don't need the extra power of balanced drive.  But I think the SR-71b in balanced mode is better.
   
  I've kept the Protector so far because of it's smaller size and longer battery life, but I don't use it as much anymore since I got the SR-71b.  I'm listening right now with my Macbook Pro > HDP DAC > SR-71b > balanced HE-6 and loving it.  I do leave my JH13Pro plugged into the Protector with a balanced TWag cable for when I want to use an IEM with my laptop rig, but I don't tend to take these out with me when I'm mobile like I did with the P-51 when I had it (sold it to buy Protector).  When I'm portable I usually take the Pico Slim and ES5 with me, or my HM-602 with ES5.   The Slim is everything except aggressive, but with my JH13Pro it's a bit too laid back and bass heavy for my tastes, and a much better match with the ES5 and ES3X.


----------



## Jalo

Dave:  This is a rather difficulty question for me to answer.  I called Ray and discussed with him about my impression and problem with graininess with the SR71b driving JH13 two weeks ago and at first he was concern if I was terminating the balance cable correctly (I told him ALO, Whiplash, and Moon did my balance termination and he was satisfied), if I was using the right source and DAC and if I set the switch in the back to balance correctly etc.  I think he was satisfied with all that I did in my set up.  He was a real gentleman and wanted to make sure I am happy.  He even offered his own SR71b if I want to send mine in for exchange.  We ended up deciding to burn in a little more.  Since then I have put an additional 80 hours of full balance burn in for a total of about 190 hours.  I considered as far as burn in is concern it is at least 90 percent done if not more.  After I read your post above, I started to listen again and switch off with my LCD2 with the same materials.  I used materials that are recorded in XRCD 24 bit for hifi production.  For the LCD2 I set the SR71b to High Gain and the JH13 I set the gain to low.
   
  My set up is:  Computer-->Alac lossless-->Kimber Iluminati D-60 Reference Spdif coax-->DB1 Boomslang-->Silver Dragon Hirose to SR71b balance input-->SR71B-->balance out-->ALO 4 wire chain mail balance-->JH13 or ALO 8 wire chain mail 18 awg-->LCD2.  
   
  My impression after an hour and a half of listening is that with the JH13 the graininess has improved by 40 to 50 percent but it's still there nonetherless.  You can notice it best by playing vocal tracts and notice whenever the a note is being held for more than a second or two or or a measure or two at high volume.  However, at the same time I also discovered that I like the Sr71b much more so than before.  The sound now to me is so much more authoritative with BODY.  It's tight, punchy, very close yet have more air than my Protector.  Sound stage feels close but bigger than all other portable amps I have heard.  Instrument isolation is very good.  I like the quickness.  With the exception of the slight graininess issue, I think this is the best portable amp I have heard.  And I have heard over 15 top portable amps that came out in the past two years in my pursue of portable nirvana.  
   
  There is another aspect I noticed about the SR71B, it is a quiet amp.  The noise floor is very low.  I like to listen music on the loud side, and normally as the volume goes up so is the noise level.  With the SR71B, I noticed that as the volume/signal goes up, the noise level remains low or at time not there.  I was actually surprised by this contrast.  It actually makes me feels like the performer is performing to me because of the quietness.  I know it is somewhat contradictory, how can you have graininess and quietness at the same time.  Let me clarify, when I say graininess, I do not mean hissing.  With hissing, the noise is there all the time. When I say graininess it is only there in the signal.  To complicate matter further, out of my collection, I ran into a particular CD that is recorded in extreme HIFI setting.  To my surprise, and I am still scratching my head over this.  There is no graininess coming through my JH13.  It is just like my LCD2. But most of my other audiophile grade CDs still have the graininess.
   
  My Conclusion:  with full size headphone, my impression is the same as that of Skylab, the SR71b is very good, as good as a few desktop I have heard.  However with IEMs, especially with highly revealing iems like the JH13/16, you will hear a combination of the followings:  1,  some level of graininess/loss of smoothness, and highly revealing of upstream materials.  In the conversation, Ray said to me a couple of times that the SR71b is so powerful that he doesn't think it is as good for iem as it is for full size cans.
   
  Will I keep the SR71B?  I would.  My reason is that I am enjoying full size cans more and more than iem.  They give me a higher immersion factor than iems.  I have sold all my iems (Ety er4s, triple fi 10, ue 10 etc) except the JH13.  So It is becoming less relevant than before.  But even for straight iem use, I am really finding a love-hate (70% vs 30%) feeling toward the SR71b.  It is the best portable amps that I have heard sans the slight graininess.  With the burn in, I feel I can live with it while at the same time enjoying the rest of the characteristic of the SR71b.  Now, I will focus my effort in finding better recordings than before.  After all you can do with your rig, its the recording materials that will make the difference.


----------



## wolfen68

Jalo, does the gain setting on the b make any difference to your perception of graininess with IEM's?


----------



## Jalo

Wolf, that is a very good question, I don't know because for iems I always use the lowest gain setting.  I am going to try now to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jalo

Wolf, I went back and find three precise 15 seconds passages and I repeat three to four times between Lo ,Med, and High gain.  The graininess is still there without change.  Then I switch off with my LCD2 and the graininess is gone.  However, I must say that after the additional burn in, it has gotten better than before.  Before it was like a 800 pound gorilla in the room that I cannot ignore, now it is about a 100 pound gorilla only


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Wolf, I went back and find three precise 15 seconds passages and I repeat three to four times between Lo ,Med, and High gain.  The graininess is still there without change.  Then I switch off with my LCD2 and the graininess is gone.  However, I must say that after the additional burn in, it has gotten better than before.  Before it was like a 800 pound gorilla in the room that I cannot ignore, now it is about a 100 pound gorilla only


 
   
  Have you tried the JH13's with the stock cable as well just for kicks?


----------



## Jalo

Wolf, no I have not tried to switch the JH13 cable.  Because when I switch the SR71b amp to other amps like Protector, Pico Slim, Mustang, SR71a, and Predator, I did not hear those graininess.  But I could try to use my TWag jh13 just to give you an idea.


----------



## Jalo

Wolf, switching cable does change the characteristic of the sound but the graininess still there.


----------



## dj nellie

Has anyone else noticed that when the SR71b's battery dies, the power light stays on?  I'm not sure if this happens every time, since I usually charge it before it dies, but I've noticed this happening at least once before. 
   
  I've checked the amp with multiple sources, and it does seem dead even though the light is on.  Kind of confusing, and makes me concerned that my unit is defective...


----------



## Gorthon

There is probably enough power left to light the LED, but not enough power to drive the output.


----------



## Ray Samuels

The LED uses almost nothing to stay on so don't worry if the light is on but no sound.
  The chips require higher voltage to produce signal.
  Just charge the battery & enjoy your SR-71B my friend.
  Cheers.
  Ray Samuels


----------



## dj nellie

Thanks for clarifying, Ray.  I don't remember noticing this issue with the Protector.  It's not a big deal, but it would be useful if the LED light went out with the amp's battery power so it would be a true indicator of power.  Or, some kind of battery power gauge or low power warning would help.


----------



## dj nellie

Ok, I take back what I said about the SR71-b having less radio frequency interference than the Protector.  It's probably about the same.  There are noticeably loud punches of static whenever a phone touching or very close to the SR71b is trying to establish reception.
   
  Is there some kind of easy fix for this, like a material I can wrap around the amp?  I just got an iPhone, and right now it looks like the SR71b won't really be useable with it, since I listen on the subway...where my phone is constantly trying to re-establish a signal.


----------



## nc8000

The only easy fix I know is called flight mode but that's not very usefull I'm afraid


----------



## Syan25

Very impressive - I have the SR-71A - and am thoroughly happy with it. This is the next step for the Black-birds - glad to see it is given the attention it deserves


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Ok, I take back what I said about the SR71-b having less radio frequency interference than the Protector.  It's probably about the same.  There are noticeably loud punches of static whenever a phone touching or very close to the SR71b is trying to establish reception.
> 
> Is there some kind of easy fix for this, like a material I can wrap around the amp?  I just got an iPhone, and right now it looks like the SR71b won't really be useable with it, since I listen on the subway...where my phone is constantly trying to re-establish a signal.


 

 This EM Shield works perfectly and slips between the amp and phone (maybe inside the case if there is room) - http://www.quickbridgesolutions.com/


----------



## Syan25

Smarts


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


nc8000 said:


> The only easy fix I know is called flight mode but that's not very usefull I'm afraid


 

 Quote:


headphoneaddict said:


> This EM Shield works perfectly and slips between the amp and phone (maybe inside the case if there is room) - http://www.quickbridgesolutions.com/


 

 ...or ditch the iphone


----------



## dj nellie

Yeah, I've only had the iPhone for 2 days but I'm already regretting it.  iTunes might be the worst piece of universally-used software ever created.  I used to be able to drag and drop songs onto my iPhone in iTunes, but for some reason my songs got wiped yesterday and now I have to add songs to my Library first before they can be added to my iPhone.  Anyone know what I did wrong and how to fix this?
   
  Way OT, I know...but not worth creating a new thread for.


----------



## nc8000

I've never heard that one could drag n drop anything to an iDevice via iTunes, it always had to be added to the iTunes library first before it could be synced, but maybe there is something I don't know.
   
  My iPhone is an on the go simple portable device and I never use it with an amp so I don't have the rf interference problem


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Ok, I take back what I said about the SR71-b having less radio frequency interference than the Protector.  It's probably about the same.  There are noticeably loud punches of static whenever a phone touching or very close to the SR71b is trying to establish reception.
> Is there some kind of easy fix for this, like a material I can wrap around the amp?  I just got an iPhone, and right now it looks like the SR71b won't really be useable with it, since I listen on the subway...where my phone is constantly trying to re-establish a signal.


 
   
  perhaps Patrick82's favorite - ERS fabric.
  http://www.stillpoints.us/Stillponts/Products.html


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





davederek said:


> perhaps Patrick82's favorite - ERS fabric.
> http://www.stillpoints.us/Stillponts/Products.html


 

 Well, here's the thing - the QuickBridge Solutions EM blocking card is known to work, but do we know the ERS Fabric will block RFI from the iPhone?


----------



## daveDerek

i've never tried it but it's a reputable product that's been around for a while. however your suggestion is undoubtedly a good one.


----------



## after5cafe

Can somebody help me ?
   
  I have just begun using SR-71B with Wiplash balanced Twag cable balanced.
   
  However I have found badly repeat noise from the Amp.
   
  I can't stand it sounds very agly.
   
  The SR-71B I own has Serioul Number which is withen 010.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Hi Mr. Yoshiki
How can I help you if I do not know what you are using in your rig, my friend.
What is your source?
Is it iPod or home CDP or DAC?
Are you using SE input or balanced input?
Is your input interconnector mini jack or balanced connector.
Did you flip the input switch on the back of the SR-71B to the input you are connected to?
Who made your interconnector?
Do you have another interconnector?
Do you have another source to try?
What headphones are you using?
Are you using the balanced output or the SE output for your SR-71B?
If you are using iPod or other Digital players, are you using the line out?
Remember headphone jack is NOT recommended as an input to the SR-71B.
What kind of files are you playing? Lose less or MP3 compressed files?
Is the SR-71B's battery fully charged?
If you can answer all these questions then I might be able to help you my friend.
Cheers.
Ray Samuels 


  
  Quote: 





after5cafe said:


> Can somebody help me ?
> 
> I have just begun using SR-71B with Wiplash balanced Twag cable balanced.
> 
> ...


----------



## after5cafe

Hi Ray,
   
Thank you for replying promply!
   
I am using it with ipod Touch through line out.
   
interconect what i try is 2 type , one is from ALO LOD and second is Whiplash Low file LOD.
   
i use balance output with Whiplash Twag Elite cable terminated to balanced .
   
Ofcourse I check fliping right side to swich.
   
I have tons of experience using Portable Amp with Ipod include RSA amp like i actually own the predator.
   
However despise I have tried to find out what is wrong with them , i coudn't find any problem with them.
   
I am using LOSSLESS file and SR-71B is fully charged.
   
I have tried to use predator and come to conclusion it has problem with something because compare to Predator,
SR-71B i own does not have enough power to drive JH16pro. it is so strange.
I am so tired to try to fix it...


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





after5cafe said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Thank you for replying promply!
> 
> ...


 

 For a JH16 the gain should be Low, I think.  Mine works fine without any clipping that way.  Like Ray said, is there any other source to test?


----------



## Jalo

Most of us that are into portable audio have more than one component of everything.  It sounds like you are in this group as you stated you also have the Predator.  I think if you replace the component one at a time and see if you can isolate the problem first.  For instance, you can try to use a different DAP, different phone and cable and see if the problem goes away.  If only the SR71b can produce the problem, then Ray can help you better.  It will also help if you can try to drive some SE cans or use some balance input to see if the problem persist.


----------



## AndrewG

Hello, does anybody know if SR71B is a good match for GS1000s?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





andrewg said:


> Hello, does anybody know if SR71B is a good match for GS1000s?


 
  It is a neutral amp with plenty of power and does great with my HF2's but I don't have the GS1000 so on that, I can't say except that the 71B doesn't color the sound so if you are looking for a good dynamic transparent amp, you may enjoy the Blackbird.


----------



## Jalo

I have the GS1K not the GS1ks for couple of years but I sold it before I acquired the SR71b.  But from knowing the two pieces independently, I would say it is on the good match side.  The reason is that the GS1k's treble tends to be on the bright side and the SR71b has that RSA house sound which is a little warmer and darker so it may lend some good control to the treble of the GS1k.  The GS1k also has a very nice sound stage, good air/headroom, instrument separation etc though the sound is a little on the thin side for me and I think the SR71b can complement those characteristics.  Of course, the final decision is best for a in vivo audition.


----------



## Audio Addict

My Whiplash Audio TWag v2 3 pin XLR balanced to RSA balanced arrived today. It is obviously not broken in but the improvement was noticeable immediately. This in my mind was the reason to get the SR71B.


----------



## jamato8

I got the Twag V2 balanced IC to go from the iBasso DB1 to the 71B and got to admit, this is one good IC. A little more on the bass texture and sweet highs and full mids and I notice a little more transparency.


----------



## asphyxiation

Hello to all 71b owners! 
   
  Recently, I'd been thinking of treating myself with a StageDAC+Concerto / Burson HA-160D with the LCD-2's for my birthday. (assuming I save up fast enough =/) However, I am hard-pressed with dealing with spatial constraints. I'm not sure if I can fit the Burson/StageDAC+Concerto into my room. (which is pretty damn small) 
   
  So my other alternative would be the 71b + balanced LCD-2. Does any have any experience with any of the 2 set-ups? While I know that the portable amp might not hold up to certain full sized amp/dacs, does anyone have an idea of how much I'm missing?
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I got the Twag V2 balanced IC to go from the iBasso DB1 to the 71B and got to admit, this is one good IC. A little more on the bass texture and sweet highs and full mids and I notice a little more transparency.


 


  And just wait until it fully opens up after a few hundred hours.  It's priced a bit on the high-side, but you do get what you pay for, IMHO.  Great wire.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





asphyxiation said:


> Hello to all 71b owners!
> 
> Recently, I'd been thinking of treating myself with a StageDAC+Concerto / Burson HA-160D with the LCD-2's for my birthday. (assuming I save up fast enough =/) However, I am hard-pressed with dealing with spatial constraints. I'm not sure if I can fit the Burson/StageDAC+Concerto into my room. (which is pretty damn small)
> 
> ...


 
  The 71B and the LCD-2 do extremely well together. The frequency range, transparency, bass impact are all there in a beautiful cohesive musical presentation.


----------



## Audio Addict

asphyxiation said:


> Hello to all 71b owners!
> 
> Recently, I'd been thinking of treating myself with a StageDAC+Concerto / Burson HA-160D with the LCD-2's for my birthday. (assuming I save up fast enough =/) However, I am hard-pressed with dealing with spatial constraints. I'm not sure if I can fit the Burson/StageDAC+Concerto into my room. (which is pretty damn small)
> 
> ...




I couldn't recommend the SR-71B more as the single solution. While I don't own the LCD-2, with my HE-6's or HE-5, it is very close between the $2995 Apache and the $650 SR-71B out of my Meridian 808.2i.


----------



## asphyxiation

Thanks! It really looks like the 71B is really a great AND viable alternative to home amps!


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





asphyxiation said:


> Thanks! It really looks like the 71B is really a great AND viable alternative to home amps!


 

 WIthin a certain range that is absolutely true.  It certainly sounds bigger than its size would suggest and can drive some difficult to drive cans even most full-sized headphone amps can't.  In that aspect alone it represents great value.


----------



## asphyxiation

: D nice. Do you mind elaborating 'within a certain range'? Thanks! 
  
  Quote: 





warp08 said:


> WIthin a certain range that is absolutely true.  It certainly sounds bigger than its size would suggest and can drive some difficult to drive cans even most full-sized headphone amps can't.  In that aspect alone it represents great value.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





asphyxiation said:


> : D nice. Do you mind elaborating 'within a certain range'? Thanks!


 

 One example I enjoy more than the SR71B  would be my Cary SLI80 Signature rolled with ETA Diamond Quad KT88 and Cool Valve tubes.  So you're talking about a $5K total investment there not counting power cables, conditioners and it weighs about 60 lbs, if I remember correctly.  It's built like a tank.  Yet the SR71B can deliver close to similar audio performance to a $3K Apache and off-grid, which is another plus from a pocket sized device.
   
  The SR71B is a real game changer in portable amps in my book.  The iBasso PB2 looks good also, but I haven't had a chance to compare yet.


----------



## erwansaid

Just got my 71B and within the first couple minutes of listening in after fully charging the battery, can't help notice that the right side volume is far louder than the left. 

Another observation is when at zero knob position, I can faintly hear music coming out from the right side and as I turn up the knob slowly, I can hear the left coming in volume, but always that right is much louder than the left side.

I don't think this is normal however have any of you experienced this?

FYI, I tried switching headphones/IEMs and they're all the same. I'm still using single ended input and outputs until my connectors/cables arrives.

The dealer I got it from has suggested to return it back for another replacement.

It's just that I am disappointed and having to wait to send mine in and wait some more for the replacement. Waiting for it to come in the first place is painful enough! Hehehe


----------



## Audio Addict

I am sorry about you experience. I didn't have any issues. Did you check to make sure the volume has both channels set to the same level. If you recall, the volume is a dual control which gives you the flexibility of adjusting each channel separately. That might also explain why you hear something when you think the volume is turned all the way down. I would check the volume control first and then contact Ray.


----------



## wolfen68

Agreed.  The right to left side balance adjustment is very easily made if you have the correct allen wrench size.  That is likely the issue.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





erwansaid said:


> Just got my 71B and within the first couple minutes of listening in after fully charging the battery, can't help notice that the right side volume is far louder than the left.
> 
> Another observation is when at zero knob position, I can faintly hear music coming out from the right side and as I turn up the knob slowly, I can hear the left coming in volume, but always that right is much louder than the left side.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I am sorry about you experience. I didn't have any issues. Did you check to make sure the volume has both channels set to the same level. If you recall, the volume is a dual control which gives you the flexibility of adjusting each channel separately. That might also explain why you hear something when you think the volume is turned all the way down. I would check the volume control first and then contact Ray.


 
   
  Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Agreed.  The right to left side balance adjustment is very easily made if you have the correct allen wrench size.  That is likely the issue.


 

 Also don't forget to check and make sure you have the gain set the same for each channel, as it is possible to select low med and hi gain for each channel separately.


----------



## erwansaid

headphoneaddict said:


> Also don't forget to check and make sure you have the gain set the same for each channel, as it is possible to select low med and hi gain for each channel separately.




Gain switches are at the same gain levels for both channels....

Ah OK.... So this variable volume per channel.... I hear you guys and also remember reading this..... But how does one adjust that? This different size allen wrenches, is this referring to the two allen screws on the side of the volume knob? They look tiny tho... U guys know what size they are?

My amp only came with a piece of paper on balanced wiring pinouts, so did I maybe miss out on a manual?

Appreciate if you guys, or maybe if Ray reads this on perhaps shedding some light on adjusting the volume..... I'll google/forum search after this post to see what results I get.

Thanks y'all so far.... I'm just reluctant on wanting to send the unit back to the dealer and want to make this work.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





erwansaid said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes a small allen wrench for the two set screws in the volume control knob. I thought the amp came with the allen wrench. I also use a small torx as it works well, you just have to get the right size but I have a tool here with multiple torx fittings and often use the torx instead of the allen wrench on other devices. No, I take it back. On this allen screw the torx doesn't quite fit right, a little loose. You need the allen wrench.


----------



## erwansaid

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Yes a small allen wrench for the two set screws in the volume control knob. I thought the amp came with the allen wrench. I also use a small torx as it works well, you just have to get the right size but I have a tool here with multiple torx fittings and often use the torx instead of the allen wrench on other devices. No, I take it back. On this allen screw the torx doesn't quite fit right, a little loose. You need the allen wrench.


 
   
  Yay!! finally got it to balance alright!.... i had to go to a specialty hardware store to get a 1.3mm Allen driver. Good thing that i didn't have to mess about with the other allen which i think is much smaller!
   
  Thanks; you guys.... now burning in the amp..... i have to say its a pretty cool way to be able to adjust right and left volume levels using just 1 knob!


----------



## Audio Addict

erwansaid said:


> Yay!! finally got it to balance alright!.... i had to go to a specialty hardware store to get a 1.3mm Allen driver. Good thing that i didn't have to mess about with the other allen which i think is much smaller!
> 
> Thanks; you guys.... now burning in the amp..... i have to say its a pretty cool way to be able to adjust right and left volume levels using just 1 knob!




Glad it was just the volume controls slightly off. Now you can kick back and just enjoy the music.!!!!!!!


----------



## asphyxiation

Thanks for the reply! : D Just had a chance to try out the 71b single-ended for about a song or 2. Impressive! Can't imagine it otherwise for a balanced output. 
  One more question though, has anyone had the chance to compare the 71b to iBasso's PB2? How do they compare? 
   
  Thanks! 
  
  Quote: 





warp08 said:


> One example I enjoy more than the SR71B  would be my Cary SLI80 Signature rolled with ETA Diamond Quad KT88 and Cool Valve tubes.  So you're talking about a $5K total investment there not counting power cables, conditioners and it weighs about 60 lbs, if I remember correctly.  It's built like a tank.  Yet the SR71B can deliver close to similar audio performance to a $3K Apache and off-grid, which is another plus from a pocket sized device.
> 
> The SR71B is a real game changer in portable amps in my book.  The iBasso PB2 looks good also, but I haven't had a chance to compare yet.


----------



## paulus germanus

Could some good man tell me *the exact size of the RSA SR-71B* in millimeters (or inches)?, please.
   
  OR/AND (preferably 'AND')
   
  Upload the photo of the SR-71B in comparison to iPod Video 80GB.
   
*BECAUSE:*
   
  On these shots taken by Ray:
  http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/assets/2010/12/8/DSC_7183.jpg
  http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/assets/2010/12/8/DSC_7178.jpg
  it seems, as if the SR-71B was slightly wider then the iPod Video (or what seems like the Video)
   
  BUT
   
  When I compare what jamato8 said bout the SR-71B in the original review:
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Size: *3.24 inches* in length, *.7* in height and *2.25 inches* in width.


 
   
  to what's beeing said bout the Video here: http://www.ipodtips.com/archive/2006/80gb-ipod-video-review (an actually all over the internet):
*2.4 x 4.1 x .55 inches*
   
  it turns out that the SR-71B is smaller then the Video.
   
  Help me out here, please.


----------



## r2ymond

Quote: 





paulus germanus said:


> Could some good man tell me *the exact size of the RSA SR-71B* in millimeters (or inches)?, please.


 


  Hey there and to all those out there who want to know the dimensions of the RSA SR-71B.
   
  I just measured it approximately with a 15cm ruler so it is not 100% accurate.
   
  It's *3.5 inches* in length, *2.55 - 2.60 inches* in width and *.7 inches* in height.
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## paulus germanus

Quote: 





r2ymond said:


> Hey there and to all those out there who want to know the dimensions of the RSA SR-71B.
> 
> I just measured it approximately with a 15cm ruler so it is not 100% accurate.
> 
> ...


 

 It certainly solved my problem. Thank you v much sir. 
   
  Just makes me wonder why it's so different to what jamato8 stated? It's not a small difference after all. What did he measure it with?, if he did at all.


----------



## paulus germanus

Anyway. What I needed the RSA SR-71B's dimensions for, was this silicone filled mold. It's almost exactly the size of RSA SR-71B (according to r2ymond .
   

   

   
  Now, I'll just wait for it to congeal, stick it to my trousers' pocket along with my iPod Video 80GB and carry for some time around to check if such a rig's comfortable enough for a trousers' pocket.


----------



## dj nellie

I'm really enjoying my SR71-b, but I have to say that I wish it had a lower gain.  With my custom IEMs and my HM-801 or WhipMOD as sources, I never even come close to 9:00 on the dial on low gain.  In fact, it's a struggle just to get a volume that isn't too loud--I'm not even at the first sub-notch on the volume dial, and it can be too loud with some songs and have channel imbalance unless I go louder than is comfortable for me.
   
  Based on my memory, the Protector seemed to have a lower gain.  But I could be wrong about that.  I know the SR71-b is meant to drive even the most demanding full-size cans, but for portable use I mainly use extremely sensitive IEMs.  The lack of hiss is nice, but in the next generation (if there is one), I'd love to see one that has a wide range of comfortable volumes for custom IEMs.
   
  This is an even bigger issue for me now that I have Westone ES5, which isolate better and seem even more sensitive than my JH16.  Otherwise, I think the 71b is an amazing amp and I appreciate Ray's hard work and creativity.


----------



## Stevtt

Just picked mine up a couple days ago with the idea that I could use the volume adjustment to compensate for a midrange loss in my left ear. Didn't realize my left ear ws so bad. Took me two days to adjust the volume balances until I got it right. Turned it all the way down and still have a iny bit of volume in the left ear but hey, the sounds balanced for me for the first time in years so I'm not complaining.
   
  Well done Ray.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I'm really enjoying my SR71-b, but I have to say that I wish it had a lower gain.  With my custom IEMs and my HM-801 or WhipMOD as sources, I never even come close to 9:00 on the dial on low gain.  In fact, it's a struggle just to get a volume that isn't too loud--I'm not even at the first sub-notch on the volume dial, and it can be too loud with some songs and have channel imbalance unless I go louder than is comfortable for me.
> 
> Based on my memory, the Protector seemed to have a lower gain.  But I could be wrong about that.  I know the SR71-b is meant to drive even the most demanding full-size cans, but for portable use I mainly use extremely sensitive IEMs.  The lack of hiss is nice, but in the next generation (if there is one), I'd love to see one that has a wide range of comfortable volumes for custom IEMs.
> 
> This is an even bigger issue for me now that I have Westone ES5, which isolate better and seem even more sensitive than my JH16.  Otherwise, I think the 71b is an amazing amp and I appreciate Ray's hard work and creativity.


 

 iirc Ray did say that there was no point in ditching the Protector in favor of the Blackbird for use with iems. it might make sense for you to go back to the Protector.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I'm really enjoying my SR71-b, but I have to say that I wish it had a lower gain.  With my custom IEMs and my HM-801 or WhipMOD as sources, I never even come close to 9:00 on the dial on low gain.  In fact, it's a struggle just to get a volume that isn't too loud--I'm not even at the first sub-notch on the volume dial, and it can be too loud with some songs and have channel imbalance unless I go louder than is comfortable for me.
> 
> Based on my memory, the Protector seemed to have a lower gain.  But I could be wrong about that.  I know the SR71-b is meant to drive even the most demanding full-size cans, but for portable use I mainly use extremely sensitive IEMs.  The lack of hiss is nice, but in the next generation (if there is one), I'd love to see one that has a wide range of comfortable volumes for custom IEMs.
> 
> This is an even bigger issue for me now that I have Westone ES5, which isolate better and seem even more sensitive than my JH16.  Otherwise, I think the 71b is an amazing amp and I appreciate Ray's hard work and creativity.


 

 In terms of JHA IEMs, the lowest "cutoff point" with the SR71B is the JH-13Pro balanced at lowest gain setting.  The JH16s are too sensitive to balance out the audio output from both channels equally because of sensitivity and ultra low impedance.


----------



## AndrewG

how long did you all find the 'burn in' took? i am at about 70 hrs use. I sort of prefer it single ended so far, becaues it was a little clearer/cleaner, the balanced sound is 'more dynamic but thicker, and makes me more fatigued... but I may need more hungry headphones or more burn in, my headphones only have 30 OHM


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





andrewg said:


> how long did you all find the 'burn in' took? i am at about 70 hrs use. I sort of prefer it single ended so far, becaues it was a little clearer/cleaner, the balanced sound is 'more dynamic but thicker, and makes me more fatigued... but I may need more hungry headphones or more burn in, my headphones only have 30 OHM


 

 I really think you will need 120 to 150 hours of burn in.  However, you have to be careful how you go about doing it also.  I would recommend you do some balance in and out burning to make sure all the components get to work.


----------



## suhaybh

Anyone try these with 600ohm beyers? Almost everyone says that 600 ohm beyers can't be driven off a portable amp, but some people say the mini3 high voltage amp and the meier stepdance sound alright. Since the balanced output offers a higher voltage, would it drive the 600ohm DT880s well? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> Anyone try these with 600ohm beyers? Almost everyone says that 600 ohm beyers can't be driven off a portable amp, but some people say the mini3 high voltage amp and the meier stepdance sound alright. Since the balanced output offers a higher voltage, would it drive the 600ohm DT880s well? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


 
  I would venture to say the 71B could drive them fairly easy. While there is a ohm difference, the HE-6, which really like current, do very well with the 71B and many people are using a speaker amp to drive them.


----------



## suhaybh

Thats actually really relieving to hear. Just wondering though, how does the SR-71B stack up to a High Voltage Mini3?


----------



## Stevtt

I listened to my 880's with the sr-71b for about an hour single ended befor I shipped them off to be re-terminated to balanced. They sounded great for that short time. Had the volume at about 11


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





stevtt said:


> I listened to my 880's with the sr-71b for about an hour single ended befor I shipped them off to be re-terminated to balanced. They sounded great for that short time. Had the volume at about 11


 

 That's not surprising since you had half the balanced power output at your disposal in single-ended mode.


----------



## Stevtt

This thing is sounding so good I'm wondering how it would sound if I got an RCA to sr-71 interconnect and ran my phono stage through it instead of my little dot MKIV. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Audio Addict

stevtt said:


> This thing is sounding so good I'm wondering how it would sound if I got an RCA to sr-71 interconnect and ran my phono stage through it instead of my little dot MKIV. Any thoughts from anyone?




I would say very good as the SR-71B won't be the limiting factor. I have mine connected balance to my Meridian. I don't think you need a special input cable since you are using a RCA. You should just need a RCA to mini adapter.


----------



## Stevtt

I tried it and it sounds fantastic.  I think I've got a winner here.


----------



## Syan25

I've had no issues with the SR-71A and the DT-880 (600 ohms) - sounded great to me...


----------



## dj nellie

I spoke with Ray regarding the problems I've been having with the SR71b's gain being too high for my custom IEMs.  He seems like a nice guy and was helpful in explaining his view on the issues I'm having. 
   
  He was surprised to hear that I felt the gain of the 71b is too high for customs, since it has the same gain as the Protector.  He noted that the gain can't be changed.  On some sources with a high "peak to peak" voltage (I'm not trying to claim to understand this), he said the gain could be an issue for the 71b, but on most sources like iPods he didn't think there should be any problem.  He said he owns customs himself and doesn't have a gain problem.
   
  However, he did say that the volume pot used on the 71b is different than the Protector's (he chose a smaller pot for the 71b to slim down the form).  He said that the 71b's knob jumps in volume more dramatically than the Protector's pot, which increases volume more steadily.
   
  I don't know if this is the only explanation for the volume issues I have, but I think it explains a lot.  There is a narrow window on the 71b's pot where most songs are not too loud, not too soft, and channel-balanced for me.  The slightest touch in either direction from that window makes the volume jump or die out significantly.  By the way, I've been listening in single-ended mode with my most sensitive customs (ES5), so the gain should be even lower than in balanced mode.
   
  I'm still going to keep the 71b for my full-size cans and for occasional use with my customs, since I love how it sounds.  But I'm getting a TTVJ Slim in the hopes that it will have a bigger range of comfortable volumes for custom IEMs.  I'm just surprised to hear that a few other people can listen to their customs on the 71b on high gain, when the lowest volume on low gain is already too loud for me with my sources (Solo, HM-801, lineout from various iPods).


----------



## Syan25

It's more about the short-comings of the phones that the amp - I had a similar experience with the SR-71A and full-sized SHURE SRH 840's - medium gain was too much for the phones and caused them to lose a lot of the instrumental spearation sound staging - but on my HD600 - medium and high gain were excellent!


----------



## The Monkey

@djnellie: I think you're finding that a lot of people mistake "loud" for "good."


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> @djnellie: I think you're finding that a lot of people mistake "loud" for "good."


 


  At least for a little while until permanent hearing damage sets in.


----------



## jamato8

I have heard systems that were so loud, even though the sound wasn't distorted, it was not pleasant to hear. I enjoy good sound at healthy levels. I know I have heard people, like with large camera lenses, say, wow, that goes loud, it must be good. As in lenses, that is a big lens, you must take really good pictures! :^)


----------



## lootbag

hey jamato8, question for you and anyone else with thoughts.
   
  I noticed you have the SR-71B and the HF2 balanced.
  Can you comment on what kind of improvements you noticed going from SE to balanced?
   
  I am very interested in purchasing a SR-71B because I used to have the Predator and miss the RSA sound.
  Thought I'd give balanced a go while I'm at it.
   
  Will be using it:
  1) Cowon J3 > SR-71B > Grado HF2/ Westone ES5
  2) PC > iBasso D6 > SR-71B > HF2/ES5
   
  Looking for quality sound in a small package because I am constantly on the move.
  I think this is one very possible way to achieve what I am looking for.


----------



## jamato8

I notice a more cohesive sound. The layering is better and upper frequencies are more natural. It all works very well together. The 71B has a clean neutral dynamic sound that I find very enjoyable.


----------



## Stevtt

Just to throw my two cents in. I'm running mine balanced out to my es5's set on medium. My volume is pegged at almost exactly 9. Where I'm really loving this thing is balanced to my 880's. However the only balanced input I'm running is my GCPH stage


----------



## dj nellie

Ok, that's a 3rd report of the ES5 having plenty of normal listening volume range on the SR71b.  I'm really starting to think something is wrong with my unit.  Let's hope Ray will at least take a look...


----------



## cooperpwc

I don't know, dj. Someone on here was listening to the ES5 with the Stepdance set to high gain. That would fairly split my head in half. Some people listen really loud.


----------



## Stevtt

Probably just going to be a matter of a persons sensitivity to noise. The volume knob being on nIne means that I've got the unit volume at mnimum


----------



## dj nellie

I don't have superhuman hearing--I've been to my share of loud concerts and clubs.  I just know what is too loud for me with my customs because I hear ringing in my ears a few hours later.  So unless you and the few others who can listen on medium and high gain with customs have significantly impaired hearing (and I doubt that), I think somehow either the gain on my amp or the volume pot has an issue.  I don't even have a wide range of listenable volumes with my Edition 8s, and I never need to go above low gain with my LCD-2s.
   
  Once I get my TTVJ Slim back (had to send it for repair because the gain switch popped off), I'll see if Ray will take a look.  If for some reason my unit needs a tweak, then it will have been kind of a waste for me to get another amp, since I'm perfectly happy with the 71b except for the gain.


----------



## r2ymond

Anyone have any advice which headphone will be good with the SR-71B?
   
  Am currently only using JH-13 but am looking for a headphone to use with the SR-71B.
   
  Any impressions on LCD-2?
   
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Syan25

Ray is a great guy - I am sure he will help you out!


----------



## jamato8

The LCD-2 sound excellent with the 71B. I don't know what else to say, for me everything is there for the sound. The 71B is quite neutral and I haven't tried any phone I have that hasn't sounded very good with it.


----------



## Stevtt

Sorry, didn't realize it was affecting you that badly. RInging is not a good thing
   
  I would be surprised if any phone sounded less than excellent with this amp (according to each individuals taste in sound). The only ones I've testedit it with are the ES5's, um3x's and the 880's all of which sound fantastic.


----------



## nc8000

I succumbed and am ordering one


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I succumbed and am ordering one


 

 Yeah, resistance was futile to begin with on this one...enjoy.


----------



## Stevtt

I am eally thinking that this one if pretty close to being the perfect amp for me.  Now, if I can get the money and convince Ray to modify an Apache with the same left/right volume adjustment....


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





stevtt said:


> I am eally thinking that this one if pretty close to being the perfect amp for me.  Now, if I can get the money and convince Ray to modify an Apache with the same left/right volume adjustment....


 

 That's quite the request...I'd like to know if he is willing to do that...sounds like alot to ask - but who knows...


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


nc8000 said:


> I succumbed and am ordering one


 


 The sr71b has nearly been the perfect amp for me.  A great improvement in sound quality for portable/transportable use with my iriver.  My ONLY complain is that I have not been totally impressed with the single ended performance.  It is several steps behind my original sr71, and I even think my stock D12 sounds better.


----------



## nc8000

Single ended performance does not concern me. I'm standardicing my Ed8, HE-4 and JH13 on 48" TWag protector terminated cables with 30" TWag extension cables for xlr and 1/8" use


----------



## Stevtt

I asked and the only thing he said was the 71b was the only amp he had with that capability. I'd didn't ask outright but when j get the money I may. Hopefully my asking may have started him mulling it over. To me the 71b has the same signature as the apache and I'm betting it won't take long for me to get tired of Plugging and unplugging two different balances sources. I really want to stay with the 71b's volume control so unless/until Ray can fit the time I. His schedule to look into it I will stick with the 71b. Maybe I there were enough showing an interest to Make it economically worth it.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





stevtt said:


> I asked and the only thing he said was the 71b was the only amp he had with that capability. I'd didn't ask outright but when j get the money I may. Hopefully my asking may have started him mulling it over. To me the 71b has the same signature as the apache and I'm betting it won't take long for me to get tired of Plugging and unplugging two different balances sources. I really want to stay with the 71b's volume control so unless/until Ray can fit the time I. His schedule to look into it I will stick with the 71b. Maybe I there were enough showing an interest to Make it economically worth it.


 

 I agree the sonic signatures of the SR-71B and the Apache are very close but would vary slightly due to the chipsets.  The Apache doesn't use the same chipset and I don't think it can use the chipset even if mounted on Brown Dog adapter boards due to its design.  
   

   
  Above is the inside of my Apache.  I am not sure how Ray could change it to replace the DACT volume control he uses today.
   
  It sounds like Ray's new Dark Star would be a better option.  He is just designing it and maybe he could incorporate the dual volume into it.  From the description on his website, it sounds like it will be awesome.  I am hoping the stars will align and Ray will have a decent working prototype for the Chicago mini meet on May 14th, just 2 weeks from today.


----------



## Syan25

Ray is a genius and if anyone can - it would be him!


----------



## Stevtt

Good point. I wasn't thinking about the new amp.
   
  Actually now that I think about it,
   
  it's kind of Karmic that Rays amps are making up for the loss in sound quality (hearing) that was probably as a result of some of the aircraft his amps are named after.
   
  Cool


----------



## Syan25

Hilarious! You should let him know about that comment - he would see the funny side of it - I am sure!!
  
  Quote: 





stevtt said:


> Good point. I wasn't thinking about the new amp.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it,
> 
> ...


----------



## dj nellie

So I just got a TTVJ Slim amp used, and I've been able to confirm that most of my gain problems with the SR71b are due to the high output of the Solo's lineout and both the HM801's lineout and headphone out.  With the Solo, I hear hiss from the TTVJ Slim even on the lowest gain and no volume, and the lowest volume is way too loud with most songs. 
   
  However, from the lineout of my Touch 2g or iPhone 4, the TTVJ has at least 2 listenable settings on the volume dial (still not enough for me though).  And my SR71b, in single-ended mode with the iPhone/Touch as source, has a decent (maybe 2 sub-notch) range that is comfortable.  (The SR71b is noticeably louder in balanced output mode, as would be expected).
   
  Still, based on the Solo and HM-801, it seems the trend in high-end portable sources is to have lineouts that are increasingly loud.  And with the increasing popularity of customs, it would be great if Ray could design a portable balanced amp with these considerations in mind.
   
  I realize that it's hard to design an amp that works well with both IEMs and full-size headphones.  But at least with my low-impedance cans (LCD-2 and Ed. 8), I never use anything but low gain.  So I think there's some room to lower the gain and still drive higher-impedance phones.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> So I just got a TTVJ Slim amp used, and I've been able to confirm that most of my gain problems with the SR71b are due to the high output of the Solo's lineout and both the HM801's lineout and headphone out.  With the Solo, I hear hiss from the TTVJ Slim even on the lowest gain and no volume, and the lowest volume is way too loud with most songs.
> 
> However, from the lineout of my Touch 2g or iPhone 4, the TTVJ has at least 2 listenable settings on the volume dial (still not enough for me though).  And my SR71b, in single-ended mode with the iPhone/Touch as source, has a decent (maybe 2 sub-notch) range that is comfortable.  (The SR71b is noticeably louder in balanced output mode, as would be expected).
> 
> ...


 

 I just tried my SR-71b with IEM, balanced and SE, and in low or medium gain with DACmini as my source I can listen at volumes a good bit lower than I would ever use.  I use high gain for my HE-6 and can get ear splitting levels.  So personally I am very happy with the 3 gain settings with the sources I use (same volumes with Pico DAC and HDP as source). I don't really use my SR-71b portable, it's in my Macbook Pro rig.


----------



## jamato8

The 71B single ended is driving the HE-500 with excellent results. Plenty of headroom and the drive to the sound like Peter Green's "Soho Session" on CD 2, Green Manalishi, is a pure joy. The HE-500 sound very transparent, dynamic and layered. The bass, when is needs to pounds but in a controlled and solid manner.


----------



## Nuwidol

Jamato, how do you think the 71B compares to the 71A? I have the 71A ATM & the 71B was supposed to arrive yesterday but Fedex forgot to load it onto the van (how exactly I don't know...). I don't have any balanced cables yet so will be testing it single ended for a week or so. Does it have as much power as the A in SE?

Cheers.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> Jamato, how do you think the 71B compares to the 71A? I have the 71A ATM & the 71B was supposed to arrive yesterday but Fedex forgot to load it onto the van (how exactly I don't know...). I don't have any balanced cables yet so will be testing it single ended for a week or so. Does it have as much power as the A in SE?
> 
> Cheers.


 
  I haven't compared the two yet, I am enjoying the sound of the B so much. The power of the B in single ended should be more than the 71A. The B has more voltage out and I am guessing around 1 watt into 32 ohms (I assume) in single ended.


----------



## Nuwidol

jamato8 said:


> I haven't compared the two yet, I am enjoying the sound of the B so much. The power of the B in single ended should be more than the 71A. The B has more voltage out and I am guessing around 1 watt into 32 ohms (I assume) in single ended.




Excellent! Thanks very much John.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The 71B single ended is driving the HE-500 with excellent results. Plenty of headroom and the drive to the sound like Peter Green's "Soho Session" on CD 2, Green Manalishi, is a pure joy. The HE-500 sound very transparent, dynamic and layered. The bass, when is needs to pounds but in a controlled and solid manner.


 

 Agreed!  The HE-500 is easier to drive than my HE-5 LE or HE-6, and via single ended output the SR-71b has better synergy than with my single ended LCD-2.  With HE-500 I haven't felt the need to swap over to a balanced cable on SR-71b, while I'm dying to get a balanced cable for the LCD-2 because single ended via SR-71b wasn't remarkable with those.


----------



## jamato8

Balanced the LCD-2 does very well with the 71B but I am enjoying the HE-500 more and this is not something I thought would happen, that I would prefer the HE-500 to the LCD-2. In fact I was sure it would not but there is something special about the 500 and 71B.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Balanced the LCD-2 does very well with the 71B but I am enjoying the HE-500 more and this is not something I thought would happen. In fact I was sure it would not but there is something special about the combo.


 

 Well, I've always slightly preferred my HE-5 LE over the LCD-2, and the HE-500 are a slightly improved and more efficient version of HE-5 LE to my ears. So that makes sense to me.


----------



## Nuwidol

Totally agree with you both. The HE500 with the 71B is amazing. Using just an iPod as a source though & in high gain I can turn the volume to full & not find it overwhelmingly loud. Obviously with a balanced cable & a stronger line level input this wouldn't be the case. It's not like I listen to it that loud either but I just though I'd mention it. 

The music just seems to come out of nowhere though. I've never experienced such transparency before.


----------



## nc8000

I'm drooling ....
  My SR71-B is in transit currently at FedEx in Paris, France and I should get it om Monday. Then I have to wait for Whiplash to finish and send all my new V2 Eclipse cables and to get the Euro loaner HE-500 to fan further upgradeitis from the HE-4.


----------



## nc8000

And it arrived, now just waiting for the new cables from Whiplash


----------



## cooperpwc

Nice!


----------



## Nuwidol

Jan, I have a very similar LOD & I turned the amp up the other way to get it to seat properly. Lot less stress on the cable that way. Not that its any of my business...
  
  Quote: 





nc8000 said:


>


----------



## Syan25

Very nice!


----------



## nc8000

The cable is so subtle that there is no stress and anyway it does not matter as the 2 iPods are mirrored so sometimes it will route the one way and sometimes the other

  
  Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> Jan, I have a very similar LOD & I turned the amp up the other way to get it to seat properly. Lot less stress on the cable that way. Not that its any of my business...


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> The cable is so subtle that there is no stress and anyway it does not matter as the 2 iPods are mirrored so sometimes it will route the one way and sometimes the other


 

  
  So if you use both ipods at once would that be Quadraphonic sound?


----------



## nc8000

LOL, I think not.
   
  I talked with qusp about making a lod with one 1/8" connector but 2 dock connectors to avoid having to switch but it was not technically possible.
   
  The Classic contains 1200+ cd's ripped over many years to 320KB aac. The Touch contains all hires flac files loaded in the Flac player app plus a selection of streaming apps.
   
  I have then (well will have when the cables come from Whiplash) standardized with all my headphones cables being 48" Protector terminated TWag V2 Eclipse and then have 2 pig tails, one from Protector to xlr and one to 1/8"


----------



## Syan25

Interesting plan


----------



## rudi0504

Dear Nuwidol
   
  2 weeks a go, i have done the Sound Comparison between my RS 71 B and my friend RS 71 A with single ended Cable.
   
  In my opinion my RS 71 B has better Punch and Tight Bass ,more Detail and better Sound Separation. than RS 71 A


----------



## rudi0504

Dear Suhaybh
   
  I have own Beyerdynamic T1 and RS 71 B and Stepdance.
   
  I can drive Beyerdynamic T1 600 Ohm in HIGH Gain very power full with my RS 71 B.
   
  I do not have BALANCE cable for RS 71 B, i have now 1/8 " FEMALE CONNECTOR and BALANCE 4 PIN for my RS 71 B 
   
  This Connector CAN NOT account as Full BALANCE, because the Ground stay together insite the 1/8" Female Connector.
   
  But this the Cheapest Solution for all my Universal IEM's and CAN's to get more POWER from RS 71 B through BALANCE Headphones.
   
  Cheers


----------



## nc8000

I get 10 hours tops single ended, have not tried balanced yet as my cables are in transit from Whiplash. I also find that slightly disapointing. With the Protector I got abot 20 hours which matched the life of my iPod


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Dear Suhaybh
> 
> I have own Beyerdynamic T1 and RS 71 B and Stepdance.
> 
> ...


 

 you do realize you are possibly damaging your headphones here? with using the balanced jack in this way, there is no such thing as ground, there is no ground reference, but rather a summed inverting output channel. this means that the inverting output will not match either the left or right channel, so at a minimum you will be causing significant modulated distortion and at worst you will be feeding a constantly wavering level of DC offset.
   
  possibly a good idea to read up on what you plan t do before doing it.


----------



## rrrango

nc8000 said:


> I get 10 hours tops single ended, have not tried balanced yet as my cables are in transit from Whiplash. I also find that slightly disapointing. With the Protector I got abot 20 hours which matched the life of my iPod




It took quite a while for me to get my xlr to rsa interconnect. It wasn't until I got his personal (Craig?) that I got a r esponse. And then it took another week after that.


----------



## nc8000

Craig's cool, I've done business with hime several times the last couple of years. It's the 10 hours battery life that I find dissapointing as it means I need to bring the charger on travels


----------



## caracara08

yea Craigs a standup guy.  sorry to see whats going on with his supplier but people should really not take it out on Craig.  his stuff still sounds amazing and hes doing whatever he can to fix the issues with the v1.


----------



## caracara08

anyone know of any silicon case that would fit the sr71b?  i just want to protect the corners and if possible the writing that always comes off.  doesnt have to fit perfect but something close would be great.  that way i can velcro my rinke j3 case to the silicon case.


----------



## jamato8

I haven't seen any. I always get a little cast that will house my iRiver and the amp together.


----------



## Syan25

Cool!


----------



## Br777

is ther ANYONE selling one of these?  PLEASE pm me if you want to sell your amp.  I'm really hoping to pick one up very soon.


----------



## Br777

I got my sr71b today.. something strange is going on.
   
  Nevermind.. fixed... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   
  LOVE THIS AMP!!
   
   
  thanks


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





br777 said:


> I got my sr71b today.. something strange is going on.
> Nevermind.. fixed... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE THIS AMP!!
> thanks


 

 Yes, a flip of the wrong switch but nice options. I use mine all the time with the LCD-2 and DB-2 and really enjoy the combination.


----------



## Naim.F.C

Out of curiosity has anyone ever taken power output readings at 30, 50, 300 and 600 ohms with this amp?


----------



## jamato8

I never took any power readings. 
   
  I have been using the 71b a lot with the ESW10's and the sound is engaging and enjoyable. I get nice separation to singers and instruments and a good feel for the hall when it is a live recording. I haven't listened to the LCD-2's for a while, since moving back to the states, so the ESW10's in balanced mode have been do a very acceptable job in the lineup.


----------



## smilence

I once listened to the ER4(modded to balanced) with SR71B,and its sound is amazing


----------



## markkr

I'm about to pull the trigger on the 71b, but also need a portable DAC to go with it. I'm drawn to the DACport (or LX), does anybody have experience with the 71b and DACport together? or another similar option?
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## jamato8

I use the DB-1, iBasso dac and the sound with it and the 71b is excellent. Very enjoyable on all of my headphones. With that I use an iRiver with optical out to the iRiver. I have converted my iRivers to 80gb for the H120 and 120gb for the H140.


----------



## thread

jamato8, do the ESW10's really improve greatly going balanced from the 71b? I've resisted recabling these phones, but if I'm to understand they morph noticeably enough for the better, I might have to consider it again. I really love these headphones as they are, is the thing... (and having a funky cable attached to them would hurt their versatility / resale value.)


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





thread said:


> jamato8, do the ESW10's really improve greatly going balanced from the 71b? I've resisted recabling these phones, but if I'm to understand they morph noticeably enough for the better, I might have to consider it again. I really love these headphones as they are, is the thing... (and having a funky cable attached to them would hurt their versatility / resale value.)


 
  I like them balanced. It isn't totally dramatic but you are getting more control. Also, I used the stock cable as it is easy to terminate to balanced so no messing with the phones and using a big cable though a Twag V2 would be excellent I bet.


----------



## nc8000

markkr said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the 71b, but also need a portable DAC to go with it. I'm drawn to the DACport (or LX), does anybody have experience with the 71b and DACport together? or another similar option?
> 
> Thanks in advance




It is rumoured that Ray is coming out with a balanced dac in the same enclosure as the SR71-B


----------



## markkr

Ray replied to me yesterday, says the DAC is still 4-5 months away...


----------



## DanBa

I'm wondering if this RSA DAC will be compliant with upcoming Android phones.
   
   
Android digital audio out will be available with Android 3.1 (Samsung Galaxy S2 / HTC Sensation XE being commercialized with Android 2.3).
http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-3.1-highlights.html
   
“USB host API
Android 3.1 provides built-in platform support for USB host mode and exposes an API that lets applications manage connected peripherals. On devices that support host mode, applications can use the API to identify and communicate with connected devices such as audio devices, input devices, communications devices, hubs, cameras, and more.”


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





danba said:


> I'm wondering if this RSA DAC will be compliant with upcoming Android phones.
> 
> 
> Android digital audio out will be available with Android 3.1 (Samsung Galaxy S2 / HTC Sensation XE being commercialized with Android 2.3).
> ...


 
  Email Ray and ask him.


----------



## thread

I think it has much more to do with what is possible in Android than what Ray's DAC can do. Presumably, the chip Ray is using will make use of the generic usb audio driver that all major OS's support out of the box. (Just like you don't need to install drivers for the vast majority of DAC's available.)

I can't wait for this one to be a reality.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


thread said:


> I can't wait for this one to be a reality.


 

  
  I agree....and it should physically mesh better with the SR71b and make life easier regarding connectors and portability.  Right now my SR71b and DB-1 is difficult to use on the go because there's not a good connector solution (one right angle, the other straight).


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> I agree....and it should physically mesh better with the SR71b and make life easier regarding connectors and portability.  Right now my SR71b and DB-1 is difficult to use on the go because there's not a good connector solution (one right angle, the other straight).


 
  You need:
   
   
   

  
  This is the DB-2 though and as far as I know, the connector is not commercially available but it is doable but not endorsed. :^)


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> You need:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 That's what we're talking about...one step closer to low profile.


----------



## jamato8

The optical, that you see the bottom of, is about as low as you can get. It is a 13,000 fiber optical with 90 degree bends (set at the factory so no fracturing). Excellent optical but you have to be careful with it. I don't know if another one exists like this in the world. 
   
  The balanced IC doesn't protrude out very far as I even cut down the Hirose connector.


----------



## Jalo

Jam, is your SR71b connector a DIY thing.  If not, where did you get it?  I wanted a straight out connector like that.  Any idea where I can find one.  If you did it yourself, can I buy one from you? Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

I made it myself. It works well of course. I am not set up now to make anything. I am in transition after returning from Micronesia.


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I made it myself. It works well of course. I am not set up now to make anything. I am in transition after returning from Micronesia.


 
  Thanks anyway.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Thanks anyway.


 
  With the parts I know that there is someone here that can easily make you one up. I can check around if you want.


----------



## Jalo

I would appreciate that very much, thanks.


----------



## swishbrade

Hi guys, 

Today, I am the proud owner of a SR-71B but something is wrong. Straight out of the box it sounded really disappointing! The mids were severely muddled and the mid bass was very boomy with no extension to the deep end at all. On my IE8s the amp was cranked all the way to the 2 o'clock position and on my LCD2s they needed to be at the 1 o'clock mark. At the desired loudness levels, the amp started distorting and the bass went all static.

Soundstage? Instrument seperation? Huh? It was like listening to someone stir a fork in very thick mash :mad:

Interchanging between my SR71B and my mini3 (high gain) amp, I noticed that the mini3 was much clearer and the bass was plenty more defined and punchy. 

With regards to loudness, as a comparison for you guys to have a feel of my usual listening levels, I usually like my mini3 volume knob between the 9 and 12 o'clock position. 

I am setup with an iPod classic, the CLAS Solo, feeding the SR71B single ended. My earphones are also single ended. 

Am now burning-in the amp for a few days to see what the difference can be, but can a fresh SR71B out of the box sound so much worse than a humble mini3? What gives?! Has anyone here had such an experience before?

Should I wait? Will burning-in the amp make all the difference?

Really need some advice guys. I am in Singapore so sending the amp back to Ray is a real PITA! But I guess if it has to be done, I will have no choice :mad: but for now, i am keeping my fingers very tightly crossed and hope that the burn-in fairy visits me very soon.


----------



## pogglywoggly

Quote: 





swishbrade said:


> Hi guys,
> Today, I am the proud owner of a SR-71B but something is wrong. Straight out of the box it sounded really disappointing! The mids were severely muddled and the mid bass was very boomy with no extension to the deep end at all. On my IE8s the amp was cranked all the way to the 2 o'clock position and on my LCD2s they needed to be at the 1 o'clock mark. At the desired loudness levels, the amp started distorting and the bass went all static.
> Soundstage? Instrument seperation? Huh? It was like listening to someone stir a fork in very thick mash
> 
> ...


 

  
   
  You're sure that you have all the switches on the back set up correctly? If not the amp won't sound right...


----------



## swishbrade

Quote: 





pogglywoggly said:


> You're sure that you have all the switches on the back set up correctly? If not the amp won't sound right...


 

 I think I did. Both the gain switches are set at H (in-between L and M) and the source selector is pushed closer to the SE input side which is the right side.
   
  Furthermore, when i switch the amp on and off while the earphones are in my ears, there is a "pop" sound. I thought good quality amps are not supposed to do that?
   
  Please tell me that I am doing something wrong. Right not, I am running in the SR71B with apple buds and back to listening to my mini3. Am I missing a switch which I have yet to set?
   
  There is a post some time back when a guy said that he hated the SR71B but corrected himself 48 hours later when the amp was run in. I really hope that the same happens to me.


----------



## pogglywoggly

Ya it's hard for me to say...I am just going off of what I've seen others say in here. I have my lcd-2 with the TWag v2 terminated into the rsa balanced here....planning on ordering my 71b this week hopefully


----------



## DraRaGonsGe

Burn in would definitely help. See how it is after a couple days of burn it. If it's still not good, send Ray an email.


----------



## swishbrade

draragonsge said:


> Burn in would definitely help. See how it is after a couple days of burn it. If it's still not good, send Ray an email.




Thanks very much for the encouragement. Yes I will def do that. I know Ray has got excellent customer service so I am not worried about a crappy amp really. Just the hassle of sending stuff back to him and the time needed


----------



## swishbrade

pogglywoggly said:


> Ya it's hard for me to say...I am just going off of what I've seen others say in here. I have my lcd-2 with the TWag v2 terminated into the rsa balanced here....planning on ordering my 71b this week hopefully




That's great. Looks like you are all set to get into the balanced setup! Ray is really fast and gets that amp sent out as soon as the Paypal payment is received on his side.

Wish me luck. I will not listen to the amp again until a few days later. Really, it's like going through a recipe that takes days to prepare. I hope my dish comes out well eventually


----------



## pogglywoggly

Quote: 





swishbrade said:


> That's great. Looks like you are all set to get into the balanced setup! Ray is really fast and gets that amp sent out as soon as the Paypal payment is received on his side.
> Wish me luck. I will not listen to the amp again until a few days later. Really, it's like going through a recipe that takes days to prepare. I hope my dish comes out well eventually


 
  Ya it will be interesting....I have a ibasso d12 here which I'll probably use as the portable dac to feed it while I decide whether or not to grab a db2 or wait it out until Ray releases his dac....I also have jh-13's so I'll need to decide if I want to terminate those to balanced as well


----------



## nc8000

Can highly recomend balancing the JH13


----------



## jamato8

I use the JH13's with the Twag V1 and they sound very good. It opened them up more to use the Twag with no down side.


----------



## PrestigeWW

Quote: 





pogglywoggly said:


> Ya it will be interesting....I have a ibasso d12 here which I'll probably use as the portable dac to feed it while I decide whether or not to grab a db2 or wait it out until Ray releases his dac....I also have jh-13's so I'll need to decide if I want to terminate those to balanced as well


 


 I bought Ray's balanced cable for my JH5.  Cost was around $100.


----------



## pogglywoggly

Ya I have a v1 twag for my jh-13's so I'll probably just send that to be re-terminated....but first they have to go to jh for repair because something seems to have gone wrong on my right side out of no where....I may have them refitted and have the bores extended a little bit while I am at it as well.
   
   
   
  My birthday is on the 19th so I am hoping I'll get the 71B very close to then


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I use the JH13's with the Twag V1 and they sound very good. It opened them up more to use the Twag with no down side.


 


  I bought the Silver Dragon IEM cable for my JH13's and I have been very impressed and happy with the results in single ended use.  However, when I use them balanced from the SR71b, it sounds good but it provides such a wide soundstage it sounds a little funky.  No such problems when going single ended from the SR71b.
   
  This is the opposite of my HF-2 and RS-1 which sound great when going balanced.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





swishbrade said:


> Hi guys,
> Today, I am the proud owner of a SR-71B but something is wrong. Straight out of the box it sounded really disappointing! The mids were severely muddled and the mid bass was very boomy with no extension to the deep end at all. On my IE8s the amp was cranked all the way to the 2 o'clock position and on my LCD2s they needed to be at the 1 o'clock mark. At the desired loudness levels, the amp started distorting and the bass went all static.
> Soundstage? Instrument seperation? Huh? It was like listening to someone stir a fork in very thick mash
> 
> ...


 

 I find the SR-71b MUST be used balanced to drive the LCD-2 properly, sounding wonderful once I got the balanced silver dragon cable for it, but single ended was disappointing with the LCD-2.  The IE8 are often boomy to me anyway, so I can't help there.


----------



## swishbrade

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I find the SR-71b MUST be used balanced to drive the LCD-2 properly, sounding wonderful once I got the balanced silver dragon cable for it, but single ended was disappointing with the LCD-2.  The IE8 are often boomy to me anyway, so I can't help there.


 

 Hi HeadphoneAddict! Thanks for your response. I have done a DIY LCD2 re termination to those tiny balanced plastic plugs and the sound is indeed a good improvement over SE plugs. Kudos to Ray for his attempt to bring balanced sound to folks on the run.I hope the industry takes up this effective suggestion and in time to come, peeps like Oyaide or Switchcraft can make us some super bling looking plugs, Rhodium-plated! 
   
  I have been reading that due to the high voltage swing, the SR71B may not be suitable for IEMs (some) which is probably why my IE8s are over driven and sound more horrible and boomy than if I were to run it off an iPhone directly. That's my 2-bit theory. Funny thing is, IE8s do benefit from going through a high performance version Mini3 which is why I am really keen to hear feedback from other users of the same SR71B:IE8 combo.
   
  While this is not a life and death situation, it does mean that my wallet will not thank me for the need of a new portable set of phones for use during my daily commute. Haha


----------



## LangleyAFB

Oi, saving up for one myself.


----------



## swishbrade

langleyafb said:


> Oi, saving up for one myself.




From what I read, you might want to give the ALO MKIII an audition first!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





qusp said:


> you do realize you are possibly damaging your headphones here? with using the balanced jack in this way, there is no such thing as ground, there is no ground reference, but rather a summed inverting output channel. this means that the inverting output will not match either the left or right channel, so at a minimum you will be causing significant modulated distortion and at worst you will be feeding a constantly wavering level of DC offset.
> 
> possibly a good idea to read up on what you plan t do before doing it.


 
  Dear qusp
   
  Sorry for very late replying 
   
  Thank you for your warning and  explanation about my Female 1/8  to Balance for my RS 71 B
   
  I do not know about this DC offset
   
  I bought this Female 1/8" to Balance` from Jaben Singapore.They said it works as adaptor for the rest my cans and iems
   
  But until now is already 6 month use this adaptor , luckily nothing happen to one of my Cans and Iems.
   
  Now i really worry , after i read your comment 
   
  Anyone or Ray Samuel can help me to clarify this female 1/8 " to balance , if that true with DC offset ?
   
  Can this DC offset damage my cans or iems and my RS 71 B ?
   
  Please advise 
   
  Thank you for your help 
   
  cheers


----------



## ChaosClouds

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You DO NOT want to convert the SR71B's balanced output to single-ended. You would effectively be shorting two of its outputs (L- and R-) together. First, there is absolutely no advantage to doing this. Second, it could potentially cause the L- and R- outputs to blow. And if I were Ray, I would not cover any such damage under warranty.
> 
> se


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I find the SR-71b MUST be used balanced to drive the LCD-2 properly, sounding wonderful once I got the balanced silver dragon cable for it, but single ended was disappointing with the LCD-2.  The IE8 are often boomy to me anyway, so I can't help there.


 

 Hi HeadPhoneAddict. I am deciding between using the Silver Dragon and the Black Dragon for a new DIY cable project for my LCD2s. Not so much an issue on the cost but I am hoping that their copper variant will add a little warmth and bottom end to the sound. May I have your opinion between the use of copper and silver please? May I know if you have auditioned the LCD2s with Black Dragon before?
   
  I had previously completed a cable using DHC's Nucleotide Cryo'd wires and found the sound (on top of the many ways it is superior to stock, sound stage, clarity, precision etc) to be very bright with a loss of bass impact (IMvHO). To such a degree, that I actually prefer the stock wires from Audeze! This could possibly arise from the fact that my ears are more accustomed to lo-fi sound, haha, ie. with an appreciation of all the other good stuff, I have a preference for a little coloration and oomph at the low end.
   
  My question would be, given that the since the Nucleotide is also copper, do you think I should give the Silver Dragon a shot? So far, as I am still planning for my desk top setup, I am using my LCD2s exclusively with the SR-71B fed with a CLAS Solo / Ipod Classic.
   
  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


>


 

 Thank you for your help
   
  luckily i do not have problem with my rs 71 b, i will complain to Jaben  Singapore sell to me WRONG and DANGER adaptor


----------



## rudi0504

WARNING To all my friend  RS 71 B user
  
 I have copy email from Ray Samuel Audio , regarding Male Balance to Female Mini Jack 1/ 8 "
  
 This adaptor absolutly can not use for RS 71 B , please see Ray Samuel email below : 
  
  
 You are shorting two outputs of left channels & two outputs of the right channels & that is going to hurt & may be short the output stage of the SR-71B & voids the warranty.
 What you are doing should never ever be done.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels
  
  
  
 I am very lucky seldom use this adaptor and nothing happen with my RS 71 B
  
 I will say thank you for Ray Samuel and all my friend in Head Fi for your help.
  
 Best regards
  
 Rudi


----------



## rudi0504

To all my Friend head Fi
   
  i have 2 sets from Whiplash : Female Balance to mini 1/8" jack 
   
  with these adptor Female balance to mini 1/8 " jack i can use / connect my JH 11 and HD 800 to my Single ended Portable amp
   
  Like Pico Dac Amp and Stepdance 1
   
   
  my question now :
   
  Is this adaptor from Whiplash has DC offset also like my adaptor balance male to female mini  1/8 " jack ?
   
  Please advise 
   
  Thank you for your help 
   
  Best regards
   
  Rudi


----------



## jamato8

If it is a connector to take the balanced connector on the headphone came to a single ended connection into a single ended amp, you are fine. It is just taking the two negative channels and putting them to ground, which is where they would be on any single ended connection.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> If it is a connector to take the balanced connector on the headphone came to a single ended connection into a single ended amp, you are fine. It is just taking the two negative channels and putting them to ground, which is where they would be on any single ended connection.


 
   
  Thank you for your help Jamato8
   
  I though I have the second wrong adaptor , now I can enjoy my RS 71 B


----------



## nc8000

Yes that adaptor is fine, I use a similar one also from Whiplash. You can always use a balanced headphone on a single ended amp just with an adapotor but you can never use a single ended headphone from a balanced amp just using a simple adaptor without risking damage to both phones and amp


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> Yes that adaptor is fine, I use a similar one also from Whiplash. You can always use a balanced headphone on a single ended amp just with an adapotor but you can never use a single ended headphone from a balanced amp just using a simple adaptor without risking damage to both phones and amp


 

 Thank you for your explanation., now i can sleep and enjoy my RS 71 B in safety situation , without worry anymore.
   
  really i do not know about the adaptor Male balance to female Mini has DC offset .really happy nothing happen with my RS 71 B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thank you once again to all my Head Fi frend


----------



## cooperpwc

nc8000, you just aren't looking like yourself.


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> nc8000, you just aren't looking like yourself.


 


  Yes I did turn a bit green didn't I


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi HeadPhoneAddict. I am deciding between using the Silver Dragon and the Black Dragon for a new DIY cable project for my LCD2s. Not so much an issue on the cost but I am hoping that their copper variant will add a little warmth and bottom end to the sound. May I have your opinion between the use of copper and silver please? May I know if you have auditioned the LCD2s with Black Dragon before?
> 
> I had previously completed a cable using DHC's Nucleotide Cryo'd wires and found the sound (on top of the many ways it is superior to stock, sound stage, clarity, precision etc) to be very bright with a loss of bass impact (IMvHO). To such a degree, that I actually prefer the stock wires from Audeze! This could possibly arise from the fact that my ears are more accustomed to lo-fi sound, haha, ie. with an appreciation of all the other good stuff, I have a preference for a little coloration and oomph at the low end.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I returned the Blue Dragon copper cable for the Silver Dragon after only just a few days.  The Blue Dragon had slightly more micro-detail than the stock cable, but still seemed a little dark and bland sounding with LCD-2.  It would probably be perfect with HD800, HE-6 or K-701.  The Silver Dragon is perfect for the LCD-2 rev1 that I own.  It's a little more transparent and open sounding, with good micro-detail.  The LCD-2 is still slightly dark with SR-71b balanced with Silver Dragon, but about the same in tone as the stock cable on the DACmini (my favorite amp with LCD-2).  Micro-detail is still improved, just the tone is still slightly dark, but better than with Blue Dragon.  The LCD-2/Silver Dragon on the DACmini using the 1/4" adapter is even better, but I'd be okay if the SR-71b was my only LCD-2 amp when used balanced.  The HE-500 with balanced HE-6 cable on the SR-71b is also fantastic sounding (using a protector > 4-pin XLR adapter).


----------



## HelloHell

I don't quite get why both Rob (Skylab) and Larry highly recommend SR-71B + balanced LCD-2. To me this setup sounds a little "bright" as the high is piercing and vocals could be sibilant sometimes, especially when turning up the volume to certain amount. LCD-2 sound much better when driven by adequate desktop rig.


----------



## jamato8

With my LCD-2, I do not hear a bright or high frequency tilt to the sound when using the 71b balanced. What I get sounds excellent to my ear.


----------



## HelloHell

Mine is rev.2. I guess rev.1 may not have such a problem.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I returned the Blue Dragon copper cable for the Silver Dragon after only just a few days.  The Blue Dragon had slightly more micro-detail than the stock cable, but still seemed a little dark and bland sounding with LCD-2.  It would probably be perfect with HD800, HE-6 or K-701.  The Silver Dragon is perfect for the LCD-2 rev1 that I own.  It's a little more transparent and open sounding, with good micro-detail.  The LCD-2 is still slightly dark with SR-71b balanced with Silver Dragon, but about the same in tone as the stock cable on the DACmini (my favorite amp with LCD-2).  Micro-detail is still improved, just the tone is still slightly dark, but better than with Blue Dragon.  The LCD-2/Silver Dragon on the DACmini using the 1/4" adapter is even better, but I'd be okay if the SR-71b was my only LCD-2 amp when used balanced.  The HE-500 with balanced HE-6 cable on the SR-71b is also fantastic sounding (using a protector > 4-pin XLR adapter).


 

  
  Thanks Headphone Addict. I will definitely give the Silver Dragon a shot then!
  Really appreciate your opinions and help.
   
  Cheers
   
  John


----------



## ianmedium

My Sr71-b has landed! It is at this moment charging, balanced HP cables are ordered and should be here within two weeks!


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> My Sr71-b has landed! It is at this moment charging, balanced HP cables are ordered and should be here within two weeks!


 


  Waiting for the comparison against stepdance 15v 
   
  What cables did you order?


----------



## ianmedium

On the recommendation of some friends here at home who use their cables in their home system I have gone for one which is 99% silver 1% gold it has RF sheathing as well, I am looking forward to hearing it. It was the silver gold combination that got me as I used to have a LOD made of that and liked what it did for the sound.

This is my end rig now. I am finally done with upgrading.. Yeah!

I have the system going now in un-balanced mode with stock LCD cable, early days yet but I have put a couple of my well used tracks on so far it is seems even in single ended output there is finer resolution to detail and I really like the RSA house sound I have to say. Very natural, great detail, Bass is lovely and tight and mids wonderful and smooth with lovely texture. Treble micro detail is wonderful, better than the stepdance.. But then again, so it should be seeing as it costs a great deal more.

But as I say,early days yet so will give a full review once the amp has a few hours on it. Suffice to say I am very happy I got it and there will be a for sale post soon on the forum!


----------



## nc8000

Just be aware that you will have to do burn-in again when you get the balanced cable as you are only using half the amp in single ended mode. And going balanced will take you to what is the purpose of the amp so something to look forward to


----------



## ianmedium

nc8000 said:


> Just be aware that you will have to do burn-in again when you get the balanced cable as you are only using half the amp in single ended mode. And going balanced will take you to what is the purpose of the amp so something to look forward to





Thanks, I just remembered that!


----------



## ianmedium

..


----------



## ianmedium

I have about five hours on the blackbird since I got it this afternoon so still very early and of course I am listening single ended rather than balanced until my balanced cable arrives, Stock LCD cable with a Grado adaptor.

I have to say that having used the Stepdance extensively and as many of you know, very enthusiastically for a year now, that the blackbird in my opinion bests it even in single ended mode from what I am hearing. For instance. listening to Ganges Delta Blues by Ry Cooder and VM Bhatt. A track I have heard countless times since I got the album over 15 years ago the Blackbird is allowing far more transparency.

When I changed interconnects recently to silver I noticed that the note on the tabla was sustained a little longer. Listening now with the Blackbird I realize the sustain is in fact the note bouncing off the recording studio wall and coming back! It is so obvious, I have never heard this before!

The blackbird gives an incredible amount of detail in the acoustic space. I am really scratching my head in wonderment at this and can't begin to imagine what it is going to be like with the balanced cable in place!

You know, this amp reminds me of another American Amp, this time full sized.. Krell. It has amazing control of the acoustic which allow one to relax more into the music, the ride is wonderful!

Ray is a 100% certified genius!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> My Sr71-b has landed! It is at this moment charging, balanced HP cables are ordered and should be here within two weeks!


 

 Congrats!


----------



## googleli

My own feeling for portable amps for the LCD3 is:  Stepdance (15V) > SR71A > SR71B. SR71B has that slight brightness on both my ALO Audio balanced cable and the Norse Litz balanced cable. It gives a more holographic soundstage though. The SR71A is a bit more neutral, with better slam and dynamics. but both of them do not match Stepdance's dynamics / instrument separation and naturalness IMO, when the Stepdance is properly regulated at 15V.


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> My own feeling for portable amps for the LCD3 is:  Stepdance (15V) > SR71A > SR71B. SR71B has that slight brightness on both my ALO Audio balanced cable and the Norse Litz balanced cable. It gives a more holographic soundstage though. The SR71A is a bit more neutral, with better slam and dynamics. but both of them do not match Stepdance's dynamics / instrument separation and naturalness IMO, when the Stepdance is properly regulated at 15V.




It is interesting how equipment synergy is so important. My Stepdance as you know has the 15 v mod and with the LCD2 I find the blackbird improves upon dynamics, separation and naturalness over the Stepdance, it's interesting it does not do that with the 3!

I am tied to portable for the foreseable future due to the nature of my life and work so I am glad I have my rev1's. I also find that creaminess you and I both love with the "2"s just is so much nicer with the blackbird.


----------



## googleli

Yes when I first listened to the SR71B it had that very airy feeling as well but more and more it sounded bright to me. Not sure if it is an effect of burn in or my brain not getting used the sound. For the LCD3 I find it more natural driven from single ended portables (SR71A / Stepdance) than balanced from the SR71B.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have about five hours on the blackbird since I got it this afternoon so still very early and of course I am listening single ended rather than balanced until my balanced cable arrives, Stock LCD cable with a Grado adaptor.
> I have to say that having used the Stepdance extensively and as many of you know, very enthusiastically for a year now, that the blackbird in my opinion bests it even in single ended mode from what I am hearing. For instance. listening to Ganges Delta Blues by Ry Cooder and VM Bhatt. A track I have heard countless times since I got the album over 15 years ago the Blackbird is allowing far more transparency.
> When I changed interconnects recently to silver I noticed that the note on the tabla was sustained a little longer. Listening now with the Blackbird I realize the sustain is in fact the note bouncing off the recording studio wall and coming back! It is so obvious, I have never heard this before!
> The blackbird gives an incredible amount of detail in the acoustic space. I am really scratching my head in wonderment at this and can't begin to imagine what it is going to be like with the balanced cable in place!
> ...


 


  Hauntingly familiar to some of your early feedback on the Stepdance, where Jan was a certified genius. It must be contagious.


----------



## googleli

To all SR71B users, have you experienced a period where it sounded bright say around after 50 hours of burn in? I am wondering whether mor burn in can solve the problem.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Hauntingly familiar to some of your early feedback on the Stepdance, where Jan was a certified genius. It must be contagious.




I fully admit to being passionate. Also I admit to acknowledging that when I try something new. I know it can come across as , Oh boy how can I take his word for anything he likes everything!

 For the record I think JH monitors are not worth the money,Most sennhieser's not to my liking as with Beyer and Audio Technica. I tend to not talk about those as I don't end up buying them, I only buy what I like or think I stand a good chance of liking.


I truly loved Jans amp, still do but I have now heard something that for me surpasses it. I actually think that both these folks are indeed in that category as they produce the best of the best. Before I heard the blackbird I thought it might be a little too expensive, now I am listening to it I don't think that way!

I don't go through kit like most folks here, it takes me longer to save for each piece so I tend to research a great deal before biting the bullet. I was all set for the L3 but went this way after months of thinking about it, just like the LCD's I tried Beyers, HD800 D7000 and Ultrasones. None did it for me. I don't write about it as I prefer to write about something I like. 

Just wanted to clear that up so folks know where I am coming from. BTW, I have many strings to my bow one of which is writing travel articles. I follow the same approach. I see no point trashing a place if I don't like it as others may like it. I would much rather bring out the great points of a place i love. I have had many readers over the years write and thank me for praising a place as they have then gone on to enjoy it themselves rather than not going to a place I trashed! 

Also, my experiences are first hand. You'll never find me trashing anything I have not personally experienced. As it happens I spent a lovely twenty minutes on the phone to Ray this morning asking about charging and battery length. He really is a great guy and so knowledgeable an willing to listen and help. I really like that. Positive person, positive product I find!


----------



## estreeter

I still think Jan could take him, if he hadn't lapsed into semi-retirement.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> I still think Jan could take him, if he hadn't lapsed into semi-retirement.




 vors sprung durch technique as the say in Germany.. And you have to be really old to get that one!


----------



## googleli

Please share with us the charging. Is it ok to connect the DC adaptor to the SR71B 7X24?


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> Please share with us the charging. Is it ok to connect the DC adaptor to the SR71B 7X24?




Ray said that it is fine to listen with the unit connected to the adaptor. He didn't say about 24/7 though. I must admit I tend to only have things plugged into the mains if I am using them.


----------



## googleli

Thanks. Coz I am going to start a second round of serious run in of the SR71B (and the Norse SR71B new cable for the LCD3) pretty soon.


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> Thanks. Coz I am going to start a second round of serious run in of the SR71B (and the Norse SR71B new cable for the LCD3) pretty soon.




Ray also said that the Blackbird should be performing at it's optimum after 60 hours. Hope that helps.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

At this point I've decided out of all my portable amps that the SR-71b will be the last one I ever sell.  It's just so darned versatile, and in balanced mode can keep up with many desktop amps.  I used to think that way of my P-51, but this adds desktop power levels to the mix.


----------



## googleli

Thanks folks. I hope the brightness goes away after 60 hours.


----------



## jamato8

I don't recall having brightness of sound with the 71b but for certain, I do not have it now. And, I would use it as a desktop. It goes great with the LCD-2 in balanced as well as the rest of my phones.


----------



## nc8000

I also don't recall any brightness at any time


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> I also don't recall any brightness at any time


 


  I expect that a lot of us tend to blame the amp for 'brightness' when its the source/phones. Headfonia Mike makes a good point re modern music being mastered for speakers, resulting in an inherently bright sound signature when we listen with headphones.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I expect that a lot of us tend to blame the amp for 'brightness' when its the source/phones. Headfonia Mike makes a good point re modern music being mastered for speakers, resulting in an inherently bright sound signature when we listen with headphones.


 


  honestly that doesnt make a lot of sense to me. headphones are one of the devices that any half decent technician will use for the final mastering stage. often a producer will test with a set of alesis monitor ones, or similarly generic reference monitor, their own favorite high end monitor, headphones and a crappy bass boosted or otherwise consumer type setup.
   
  I think its much more likely you'll find that if anything this will be MORE the case today due to the vast majority of music listening that people do on a daily basis is headphones. often crappy headphones, but headphones all the same.


----------



## HelloHell

I already sold my SR-71B because I'm honestly not fully satisfied with LCD-2 in balanced mode. They sound great but I do notice the "brightness" issue mentioned by googeli. I'll wait and buy the ALO Rx Mk3 once available to see if its balanced mode does a better job.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





hellohell said:


> I already sold my SR-71B because I'm honestly not fully satisfied with LCD-2 in balanced mode. They sound great but I do notice the "brightness" issue mentioned by googeli. I'll wait and buy the ALO Rx Mk3 once available to see if its balanced mode does a better job.


 

 Sir, I envy your deep pockets


----------



## googleli

Dude, I can't help but ask you about your signature, do you actually use the LCD2 as portable headphone?
  Quote: 





hellohell said:


> I already sold my SR-71B because I'm honestly not fully satisfied with LCD-2 in balanced mode. They sound great but I do notice the "brightness" issue mentioned by googeli. I'll wait and buy the ALO Rx Mk3 once available to see if its balanced mode does a better job.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Dude, I can't help but ask you about your signature, do you actually use the LCD2 as portable headphone?


 


  Not to mention the CLAS and 5 other devices in the chain ...... !
   
  Like I said, very deep pockets.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Not to mention the CLAS and 5 other devices in the chain ...... !
> 
> Like I said, very deep pockets.





Believe it or not my rig has downsized now I am using the blackbird, no external battery or cable! I will be taking my LCD's with me on my vacation to the Rockies this month. Another great reason to get the LCD's with the plastic carry case!


----------



## estreeter

Sure, but you're another one with deep pockets - I can only assume that your destination in the Rockies is some kind of convention for folks with mountains of *cash*, ianmedium !


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Sure, but you're another one with deep pockets - I can only assume that your destination in the Rockies is some kind of convention for folks with mountains of *cash*, ianmedium !




Oh if you only knew my circumstances! No deep pockets here, just as I said before, no car, no mortgage, no debt, no smoking or going out at all (except for a coffee) You would be amazed how much people spend on stuff that is fleeting. I just choose to spend it on stuff that lasts! And the Rockies are a trade with a Magazine for a travel article I wrote for them! 

When one thinks outside the box it is amazing what one can do with very little cash!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh if you only knew my circumstances! No deep pockets here, just as I said before, no car, no mortgage, no debt, _*no smoking *_or going out at all (except for a coffee) You would be amazed how much people spend on stuff that is fleeting. I just choose to spend it on stuff that lasts! And the Rockies are a trade with a Magazine for a travel article I wrote for them!
> When one thinks outside the box it is amazing what one can do with very little cash!


 

 Yep, no cigars would save me money...  but I would miss them.


----------



## ianmedium

cooperpwc said:


> Yep, no cigars would save me money...  but I would miss them.




Hey we all have things we love mate. I have never smoked so there is nothing to miss, each to his own I say! eestreeter has brought this up before so I just wanted to make it clear where I come from on this.


----------



## HelloHell

Googleli,
   
  LCD-2 were my primary cans for a long time but I occasionally use them with not-so-portable rig (CLAS + SR-71B), largely due to Rob, Laszlo (Warp08) and Jude's recommendation. LCD-2 are still part of my home rig but the fact is that I recently acquired Audio-Technica's ANV combo and they have become my "primary".
   
  My truly-portable rig (whipmod + pico slim) is intended for IEMs only as I strictly use this setup on the go. I have no interest wearing big headphones outside.


----------



## googleli

Same here dude... LCD2 is now my transportable headphone... Used when I go on trips and stuff I bring it along with CLAS and a portable amp. For "on the go" purpose I always just use iPhone and IEM. I am still waiting for the Thunderpants to complete - once done it will be my second full-sized portable headphone. Honestly I seldom listen to my T5p now after getting used to my LCDs and 009.


----------



## obazavil

@ian
   
  I see you are sellings the stepdance... I assume you fell in love with SR-71B?
   
  Where's the review/comparison?


----------



## ianmedium

obazavil said:


> @ian
> 
> I see you are sellings the stepdance... I assume you fell in love with SR-71B?
> 
> Where's the review/comparison?




Hi.
Yes the Stepdance is up for sale. I just feel for me, the sound of the blackbird just edges out the stepdance, nothing negative about the stepdance. I loved and and still do and hopefully whomever buys it will love it. I am not a collector of things, never have been. So to have two amps is redundant. I would much rather now have someone else get the enjoyment out of it.

I am waiting to post my review. I have taken notes in the single ended comparison but am waiting till my balanced cable arrives (today or tomorrow) to complete the comparison test. I will have that done by the end of the month or early January as I want it to be in-depth, also I want the blackbird to be fully burned in.


----------



## obazavil

looking forward to reading  
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hi.
> Yes the Stepdance is up for sale. I just feel for me, the sound of the blackbird just edges out the stepdance, nothing negative about the stepdance. I loved and and still do and hopefully whomever buys it will love it. I am not a collector of things, never have been. So to have two amps is redundant. I would much rather now have someone else get the enjoyment out of it.
> I am waiting to post my review. I have taken notes in the single ended comparison but am waiting till my balanced cable arrives (today or tomorrow) to complete the comparison test. I will have that done by the end of the month or early January as I want it to be in-depth, also I want the blackbird to be fully burned in.


----------



## jamato8

I can't believe how great the combination of the LCD-2 and the 71b are. I use it almost always in balanced but also enjoy the SE of the 71b as well. Very well defined with nice layering and separation.


----------



## ianmedium

jamato8 said:


> I can't believe how great the combination of the LCD-2 and the 71b are. I use it almost always in balanced but also enjoy the SE of the 71b as well. Very well defined with nice layering and separation.




I could not agree more. They are perfect synergy together wether listening single ended or balanced. I have just received my balanced cable from eBay and will post in the cable thread about my experiences thus far.


----------



## estreeter

ianmedium, I hope you have funds set aside for the RX Mk3 - the good news is that you wont have to recable your headphones to be able to write a *comparative review of the Mk3 and 71B*. I shall now retire to my private dance studio for the Happy Dance.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> ianmedium, I hope you have funds set aside for the RX Mk3 - the good news is that you wont have to recable your headphones to be able to write a *comparative review of the Mk3 and 71B*. I shall now retire to my private dance studio for the Happy Dance.




I love Aussie humour! You will be bereft to know my journey ends here in terms of portable HiFi. I have no desire to up-grade anymore, well one thing only, to get my Etymotics cable configured to balanced mode. 
Other than that I am done, happy as Larry (or curly and Mo) content to watch others now proceed with the march of time and progression of technology. I am now a fully payed up member of the flat earth society and hair shirt brigade 

I think it is time for you to admit to us all that you are indeed the wealthiest man in Australia and go out and buy a rig to put us all to shame!!


----------



## googleli

I said that to myself again and again and again and again and again, yet...

  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I love Aussie humour! You will be bereft to know my journey ends here in terms of portable HiFi. *I have no desire to up-grade anymore*, well one thing only, to get my Etymotics cable configured to balanced mode.
> Other than that I am done, happy as Larry (or curly and Mo) content to watch others now proceed with the march of time and progression of technology. I am now a fully payed up member of the flat earth society and hair shirt brigade
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> I said that to myself again and again and again and again and again, yet...




I know, I know. But the portable route is covered now. I am moving back to Europe next year so will have a proper home again which means....


----------



## estreeter

Sorry to hear that - we shall push on in your absence, particularly with that part about becoming the wealthiest man in Australia. Apparently you just have to buy the right abandoned mine at the right time, and the rest will be history. I look forward to your review of the latest kit from Leben and Woo Audio.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Sorry to hear that - we shall push on in your absence, particularly with that part about becoming the wealthiest man in Australia. Apparently you just have to buy the right abandoned mine at the right time, and the rest will be history. I look forward to your review of the latest kit from Leben and Woo Audio.




Ahh no, it will be British Kit when I get over there. I used to have a lovely system in the UK many years ago. I am looking forward to exploring the British HiFi scene once more.

See, I knew I was right, you have a gold and Opal mine in your backyard.. Of course being Australia your back yard is the size of a small country!


----------



## estreeter

Shhh - they prefer to call it 'New Zealand', but it will be our little secret.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> Shhh - they prefer to call it 'New Zealand', but it will be our little secret.




Ooooh your in trouble now!!!!

Back to subject. Listening through balanced cable now. Soundstage opens up more and separation between instruments is more evident. Also there is a feeling of effortless power with the blackbird. In conversation with Ray I commented the Blackbird reminds me of a portable version of Krell amplification D'Agostino era. Ooodles of power and control which brings an effortless presentation.

For me this set up is like listening to a mobile version of a Wilson/ Krell based system, something I have heard on a number of occasions luckily for me!

Listening at the moment to Loreena Mckennit live at the Alhambra in Spain. One really gets a sense of the environment and energy of the audience with this set up. Lovely! No sibilance in Loreena's voice which I find can be the bane of lesser amps and front ends in my experience. She records albums beautifully I find but they are revealing of anything that cannot cope Keep up!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Also, my experiences are first hand. You'll never find me trashing anything I have not personally experienced. As it happens I spent a lovely twenty minutes on the phone to Ray this morning asking about charging and battery length.


 
   
  I dont like the battery life on the SR71B. It's always the last component standing after my iPod and CLAS go flat so the charging cycles for my portable gear are never in sync!


----------



## googleli

Yes, at one point I was wondering whether the SR71B would ever run out of battery at all... LOL


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Thanks folks. I hope the brightness goes away after 60 hours.


 

 Any luck from the 2nd round of burn in? I hear the brightness in my iPod - CLAS - SR71B - LCD2r2 setup too and have always wondered if it was my CLAS or the cables which were the culprits, or if it was because my ears prefer phones with a less neutral presentation. Looking forward to your feedback googleli.


----------



## googleli

Linn Klimax DS/1 awaits you, dude.

  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ahh no, it will be British Kit when I get over there. I used to have a lovely system in the UK many years ago. *I am looking forward to exploring the British HiFi scene once more.*
> See, I knew I was right, you have a gold and Opal mine in your backyard.. Of course being Australia your back yard is the size of a small country!


----------



## googleli

Unfortunately the 2nd round of burn in is being delayed indefinitely due to arrival of the Liquid Fire... Will bring my 71B home one of these days and continue burn in with my LCD2 at home.

  
  Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Any luck from the 2nd round of burn in? I hear the brightness in my iPod - CLAS - SR71B - LCD2r2 setup too and have always wondered if it was my CLAS or the cables which were the culprits, or if it was because my ears prefer phones with a less neutral presentation. Looking forward to your feedback googleli.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Unfortunately the 2nd round of burn in is being delayed indefinitely due to arrival of the Liquid Fire... Will bring my 71B home one of these days and continue burn in with my LCD2 at home.


 
   
  好的，不急。Thanks googleli. I'll plan for one on my end and report back with some updates next week as well.


----------



## HelloHell

The brightness, or sibilance, does not go away after an extensive period of burn-in for my SR-71B - LCD-2 setup. That's one of the reasons I decided to sell SR-71B and wait for Rx Mk3.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





hellohell said:


> The brightness, or sibilance, does not go away after an extensive period of burn-in for my SR-71B - LCD-2 setup. That's one of the reasons I decided to sell SR-71B and wait for Rx Mk3.


 

 Sigh. That's not good news for my wallet. Could it be at all possible that the CLAS is responsible for the brightness? Thanks.


----------



## HelloHell

iPod Classic --> CLAS --> SR-71B balanced mode --> LCD-2 with Whiplash hybrid balanced cable


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





hellohell said:


> iPod Classic --> CLAS --> SR-71B balanced mode --> LCD-2 with Whiplash hybrid balanced cable


 


  Ok. Thanks Hellhole. When I get my DAC in the next few weeks I will try to see if I can rule out the CLAS as being the source of brightness. Cheers!!


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Ok. Thanks Hellhole. When I get my DAC in the next few weeks I will try to see if I can rule out the CLAS as being the source of brightness. Cheers!!


 


  Which DAC did you buy?


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





obazavil said:


> Which DAC did you buy?


 


  I went for the Audiolab MDAC. Should be arriving in Singapore around 15th Dec…I hope


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, I wonder what the chaps who are experiencing brightness are using for cable. I don't experience any brightness with my balanced LCD2's nor my stock cabled ER4S's. In fact I would say female vocal is the best I have heard, not a trace of sibilance.

At the moment as I write I am listening to Lara St'John's wonderful Bach works for violin album, The violin feels spot on, woody, and detailed but that luscious creaminess that Googlie and I prefer!


----------



## googleli

Tried both the ALO Awg 22 SR71B cable and the Norse Litz 6-wire SR71B cable, and the brightness still persists.  Thinking back a bit, the brightness wasn't so apparent when I first bought the 71B - maybe the brightness actually comes after burning in??


----------



## ianmedium

googleli said:


> Tried both the ALO Awg 22 SR71B cable and the Norse Litz 6-wire SR71B cable, and the brightness still persists.  Thinking back a bit, the brightness wasn't so apparent when I first bought the 71B - maybe the brightness actually comes after burning in??




If you were close by I would let you listen to my toxic silver poison cable, wonder if it is the gold content ?


----------



## Ray Samuels

SR-71B is anything BUT bright my friend.
  The source, the LOD cable & the files you play has to do a lot with what you are hearing.
  Make sure your files are lossless & try other headphones as sometimes what we like might just be on the bright side.
  Ray Smauels
   


  
  Quote: 





googleli said:


> Tried both the ALO Awg 22 SR71B cable and the Norse Litz 6-wire SR71B cable, and the brightness still persists.  Thinking back a bit, the brightness wasn't so apparent when I first bought the 71B - maybe the brightness actually comes after burning in??


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hmm, I wonder what the chaps who are experiencing brightness are using for cable.


 
   
  I'm using a home built DHC Nucleotide.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Tried both the ALO Awg 22 SR71B cable and the Norse Litz 6-wire SR71B cable, and the brightness still persists.  Thinking back a bit, the brightness wasn't so apparent when I first bought the 71B - maybe the brightness actually comes after burning in??


 

 I have many hundreds of hours most likely a few thousand on the 71b and it has never sounded bright. I use the LCD-2, EWH10, balanced PortaPros, HD650's balanced, JH13 Pros and others and nothing is bright. I use an iRiver H120 or H140 with lossless either line out or with a dac using either coax or optical (one iRiver I have modified to be coax and optical), and I use my own 99.99995 silver for IC's. or the Twag v2, which is also the cable for the JH13's. I get no brightness but what I do get is a very natural and quite neutral sound.


----------



## ianmedium

Today I sat and listened to a great many Soprano voices through my single ended Etymotics. The ETY's take no prisoners when it comes to the chain that feeds them, Not one trace of sibilance or brightness to be heard. In fact comparing to my Stepdance I would say the Blackbird has a slightly warmer signature to my ears, something I appreciate very much. 

I am no able to listen fully to albums that do not have the greatest production qualities once again through the ETY's as they are no longer bright to listen to.


----------



## danpong

well I've read through to the end of the thread.  So far I have not see any one use it extensively with HD800.  Any one who has the pair, please kindly share the experience.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





danpong said:


> well I've read through to the end of the thread.  So far I have not see any one use it extensively with HD800.  Any one who has the pair, please kindly share the experience.


 

 The SR-71b in balanced mode is probably my best solid state amp for my HD800 (with my Marantz 2240 sounding warmer but less spacious), but I really prefer my tube amps like Woo WA6 and Eddie Current ZDT with the HD-800.


----------



## danpong

thank you for the fast reply.  Also when you listen HD800 with this SR-71B, how is the sound stage?  is it depth and width or just width?  I read the impression on headfonia and it sounded like it is just the width comparing to SR-71A that has more depth.  Thank you again for your reply
   
  Actually I can only budget for solid stage for now.  Tube amp still way beyond my budget. 
  
  Also, do you know whether SR-71B in single end (SE) mode is same sounding as SR-71A? just curious.
   
  Dan
   
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The SR-71b in balanced mode is probably my best solid state amp for my HD800 (with my Marantz 2240 sounding warmer but less spacious), but I really prefer my tube amps like Woo WA6 and Eddie Current ZDT with the HD-800.


----------



## Blurpapa

I have a theory that the brightness may arise from high listening levels. It may be different for googleli but for me, the brightness is apparent during peaks, and I think the levels which i listen to are pretty loud. At first I thought it arose from the lack of power when paired with LCD2s but Jamato de bunked that theory. 
   
  Ok let me start:
  Nick - Source - amp - ear/headphones - listening level - gain info - opinion
   
  Blurpapa
  iPod classic - CLAS - SR71B - LCD2r2 - 2 o'clock - High gain - too bright during peaks


----------



## nc8000

You probably also need to add gain info


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote:


nc8000 said:


> You probably also need to add gain info


 

 Good point. Thanks!


----------



## googleli

So is it low, mid or high gain? I used mid gain for LCD2 but brightness started to appear from 10 o'clock-ish. I don't think I ever listened to anything with the SR71B past 12 o'clock extensively to notice the brightness.

  
  Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Quote:
> 
> Good point. Thanks!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> So is it low, mid or high gain? I used mid gain for LCD2 but brightness started to appear from 10 o'clock-ish. I don't think I ever listened to anything with the SR71B past 12 o'clock extensively to notice the brightness.


 

 Mine's on high gain. I thought I made that edition to my post. Strange that it didn't register but I will do it again now.
   
  Wow. Mid gain at 10 o'clock. I really have to start using lower levels.
   
  May I know if it's brightness throughout or is it only during peaks? You mentioned that the SR71A did not have this brightness?


----------



## googleli

Brightness at peaks mostly, some sibilance too. I haven't tried the 71B's SE out though. The  SR71A does not have any brightness and I love it for my LCD2, more so than the Stepdance.


----------



## ianmedium

I am just using high gain for everything, I bet your problem googlie is using medium gain. One thing I have noticed with this amp is that low level detail resolution is superb so I am listening at far lower levels than with my old amp but getting similar if not better detail, texture and feeling.

As I write I am listening single ended through my ER4S's to Claptons unplugged album, the volume is at around 9.30 and I am getting all the emotion and feeling but with no sibilance or grain, in fact, oodles of bass and warmth combined with detail and that is with the ETY's!!

Why not just set the amp to high gain? I don't know how it all works but I would have thought setting the gain to the highest setting would give more headroom and effortless delivery.

Heck, I even dug out the triple.fi's and they sounded better on high gain I thought!


----------



## danpong

Interesting to know since I'm really consider buying this amp.  As far as I read about gain, higher gain mean more power but less control step on the volume knob.  ianmedium, do you notice any jump of the volume when you adjust the volume at all?  I assume you use ER4S with the stock cable which is 100ohm so you might not feel the jump that much comparing to other low impedance phone out there.  Can you let us know what your find out?

  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am just using high gain for everything, I bet your problem googlie is using medium gain. One thing I have noticed with this amp is that low level detail resolution is superb so I am listening at far lower levels than with my old amp but getting similar if not better detail, texture and feeling.
> As I write I am listening single ended through my ER4S's to Claptons unplugged album, the volume is at around 9.30 and I am getting all the emotion and feeling but with no sibilance or grain, in fact, oodles of bass and warmth combined with detail and that is with the ETY's!!
> Why not just set the amp to high gain? I don't know how it all works but I would have thought setting the gain to the highest setting would give more headroom and effortless delivery.
> Heck, I even dug out the triple.fi's and they sounded better on high gain I thought!


----------



## ianmedium

danpong said:


> Interesting to know since I'm really consider buying this amp.  As far as I read about gain, higher gain mean more power but less control step on the volume knob.  ianmedium, do you notice any jump of the volume when you adjust the volume at all?  I assume you use ER4S with the stock cable which is 100ohm so you might not feel the jump that much comparing to other low impedance phone out there.  Can you let us know what your find out?




It's interesting, one of the things I have noticed about the volume control is that it is very subtle. The increase is gradual, not large steps at all. It reminds me of the volume control on really expensive home amps like Krell, subtle increase in volume, smooth and controlled, it really feels like your in control of the volume and not the other way round!

I use the Etymotics with the stock cable but even with my other headphones including the LCD's the volume control still feels the same, gradual, controlled without huge leaps, it really tunes well to the desired volume.

If it were a car it would be one with a CVT gearbox rather than a traditional automatic. With a CVT there is a continuous, stepless increase in speed as opposed to the jerky sequential increases with an automatic.

The volume control as well is stiffer I find but buttery smooth. I prefer it this way myself.


----------



## danpong

Can you test it with very cheap low impedance earbud? Just want to know how it will affect with this high gain setting.


----------



## ianmedium

The triple.fi's are I believe 32ohm so are easy to drive. I still prefer to listen on high gain, there is no channel imbalance at low volume from what I can hear.
I used to have my Stepdance set at high gain regardless of phone I was using.

With the triple.fi's for me the best listening position is around 8.30 
Ety's I made a typo (iPad typing is a joy!) in my previous post are best at around 11.30
and my Rev1 LCD2"s are perfect around 10.30-11.00

Bare in mind my volume knob starts at 7.00

Those settings are for the majority of my recordings however some albums are recorded a bit quieter so add another notch for those. Been listening to Clapton all day, the unplugged album. Earlier the ETY's were at 11.30 in noisy environments like coffee shops but back at home that comes back to 11.00

Now listening on my LCD's and the setting is perfect at 10.30

All this on high gain and the LCD's are being used with a balanced toxic cables silver poison cable 4 feet in length. The other two are standard copper single ended cable.

My amp has over eighty hours on it now. 

BTW. Ray was spot on. everything jelled for me around the 60-70 hour mark.


----------



## danpong

thank you very much for your input.  Now I'm out to shop for this SR-71B


----------



## ianmedium

danpong said:


> thank you very much for your input.  Now I'm out to shop for this SR-71B




 I love it! I have been very fortunate on my amp quest so far, each one has been great, this one though for me, well let's just say it's the last portable amp I will buy!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Brightness at peaks mostly, some sibilance too. I haven't tried the 71B's SE out though. The  SR71A does not have any brightness and I love it for my LCD2, more so than the Stepdance.


 
   
   Did some tests over the last few days and came to a conclusion to explain for the brightness (to my ears). Swapped around and listened extensively to the following permutations of my small collection of gear:
   
 iPod se> SR71B balcd> LCD2r2 n se> IE8  iPod se> CLAS se> SR71B balcd> LCD2r2 n se> IE8
 iPod se> CLAS se> LCD2r2 n se> IE8 (very loud)  iPod se> CLAS coax> Audiolab MDAC balcd> SR71B balcd> LCD2r2 n se> IE8  PC Foobar usb> Audiolab MDAC balcd> SR71B balcd> LCD2r2 n se> IE8
   
  *SR71B was on high gain all the way. 
   
  Conclusion: 
  The SR71B is a good amp but are NOT friends with neither of my DACs, particularly the CLAS. I suspect it's the capable voltage swing which amplifies both the good and bad it is fed with. With the CLAS in the mix, treble clarity relays into harshness during peaks, against a low floor noise, especially at higher volumes. The MDAC presents a smoother and more rounded treble.
   
  Between the CLAS and the SR71B, I'd definitely rather swap out the CLAS than to look for better portable amplification. Or, I could just learn to listen to my music at lower volumes. Or I could get a pair of Denon D7000s to satisfy my need for a meatier low end at lower volumes…etc etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ray: if you are reading this. May I know the source and HP which you primarily used when tuning the sound of the SR71B please?


----------



## ianmedium

With the HP cable I am using (99% silver 1%gold) CLAS/Blackbird synergy as I find it is pretty much perfect and I experience none of the brightness that your hearing at that is with Silver interconnects between the CLAS?Classic and CLAS/ Amp.

Are you listening with silver only HP cables? I do notice edginess and brightness when using a TWag V2 though, none with the stock cable.

I am wondering if it is the HP cable your using as you and I have been pretty much on par with each other with our thoughts on sound.


----------



## googleli

Nice find, Blurpapa. Let me remove the CLAS from the combo and see whether the brightness goes away.


----------



## wolfen68

Blurpapa/googleli
   
  On the theory of different DAC's "synergyzing" with the SR71B or not....I use the iBasso Boomslang (and occasionally the 2006 MicroDAC) with the SR71B and neither of them share any brightness or sibilance.  If you have access to something like that, try one of those and see if the brightness goes away.


----------



## googleli

I actually have the iBasso DB2 for a fully balanced setup for the SR71B but the brightness is still there.


----------



## ianmedium

once again, hellooo, is anyone reading my posts!! What HP cables are you listening through. I found brightness with the TWag but with standard copper and my silver poisons no brightness exists!


----------



## googleli

I use the ALO22AWG cable and the Norse Litz cable (both balance terminated) but the brightness is there nonetheless.
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> once again, hellooo, is anyone reading my posts!! What HP cables are you listening through. I found brightness with the TWag but with standard copper and my silver poisons no brightness exists!


----------



## ianmedium

have you tried the stock cable? it's curious as I tried some albums that I know are recorded brightly and I am just not getting brightness, I suppose it must be down to differences in hearing I guess.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Ray: if you are reading this. May I know the source and HP which you primarily used when tuning the sound of the SR71B please?


 

 I am not Ray buy he typically sources his amps with his regular CD player.  For the SR-71B, it would have most likely been with a Meridian CD plan such as the G08 or maybe his 508.24 but maybe he used his Boulder.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I am not Ray buy he typically sources his amps with his regular CD player.  For the SR-71B, it would have most likely been with a Meridian CD plan such as the G08 or maybe his 508.24 but maybe he used his Boulder.


 

 Hi AA. Thanks. I suspected it was a Boulder or an equivalent but it would be tough for me to take a bus and a Boulder around for some tunes


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> once again, hellooo, is anyone reading my posts!! What HP cables are you listening through. I found brightness with the TWag but with standard copper and my silver poisons no brightness exists!


 


  Hi Ian. Sorry for the late reply. I'm using a DHC Nucleotide home build. OCC copper. Yes with its improve clarity, the brightness did worsen after I swap into this from stock. But on top of that, other aspects have improved significantly as well.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, so for some then maybe the stock cable is fine. i just think though that this is another of the fun things about this hobby, we all hear things in different ways, not about right or wrong, just different. 
It was reading through reams of information here that I based the cable decision I made and I am glad I did!


----------



## googleli

Eh... I don't think the stock cable has balanced SR71-B termination?


----------



## ianmedium

no it doesn't but my cable has an adaptor to go from balanced to single ended so I was able to try the TWag, Toxic cables and stock cable in single ended mode as well as the TWag and Toxic in balanced. 

If I had the TWag I would have been most certainly agreeing with the both of you on brightness which is why I am going on so much about the HP cables role in this.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Eh... I don't think the stock cable has balanced SR71-B termination?


 

 DIY!! I ordered like 6 of those Kobiconn plugs from Ray when I ordered my amp.


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, blurpapa. Now, treat me like the DIY idiot I truly am. I have an etymotic ERS for my portable use and have wondered is it possible to convert it to Balanced, how hard would that be? Is it simply a case of cutting off the existing termination then attaching the wires to the specific terminals on the plug.. See, i just read that back and felt like an idiot!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> no it doesn't but my cable has an adaptor to go from balanced to single ended so I was able to try the TWag, Toxic cables and stock cable in single ended mode as well as the TWag and Toxic in balanced.
> 
> If I had the TWag I would have been most certainly agreeing with the both of you on brightness which is why I am going on so much about the HP cables role in this.


 

 There was a post somewhere far back that a balanced (amp) to se (HP plug) adapter is not recommended. And the amp's warranty is void if something fizzles out.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hmm, blurpapa. Now, treat me like the DIY idiot I truly am. I have an etymotic ERS for my portable use and have wondered is it possible to convert it to Balanced, how hard would that be? Is it simply a case of cutting off the existing termination then attaching the wires to the specific terminals on the plug.. See, i just read that back and felt like an idiot!


 

 Hi Ian. I just started myself! All this soldering stuff. I ordered some cables from a guy and he set me in the right direction. Its actually super easy if you are willing to give it a try an have the time for it. 
   
  Yes. It's as simple as that!! On top of making sure that you have all the right L and R + and - going to the right pins, the first thing you have to check is if your existing cable runs 4 wires? If it does, you are in luck!!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh, i did not realize that. The adapter i have has the female version of the Blackbird plug which I plug my balanced cable into which then converts it to single ended. I think a few cable companies including the one I use sell them.

What I was meaning though in my previous question was could I simply cut off the existing stock mini jack on my ER4S's cable and then solder on one of the balanced connectors assuming the cable is correct for it. I searched and it seems quite a few stock cables are capable of that including I thin the stock audeze as mine came with a diagram explaining it.

I believe having a stock cable single ended termination which would then go into a cable terminated with a balanced connection would cause major amp problems though from what I have read.


OOPS! was writing my response to your previous post and then when i posted I saw your answer, thank you. i have a soldering iron, I think I will give it a go!


----------



## ianmedium

I have emailed Etymotic about this but now thanks to you I have a more detailed question to ask them, Will let everyone know! Thank you again for your kind help!


----------



## ianmedium

Sorry, another post.

Just found this quote when I searched for an answer to the suitability of the ety cable. what do you think from this segment I found?


"Due to my own stupidity I ended up ripping the plug off of my etymotic ER-4p in-ear monitors.

I went out and bought a new Neutrik 3.5mm stereo plug, and stripped the cable to start re-wiring it. Much to my surprise, there seemed to be one extra conductor in the cable, there was within the jacket:

an unbraided shield
a white conductor
a red conductor, and
a black conductor."


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> an unbraided shield
> a white conductor
> a red conductor, and
> a black conductor."


 

 Hi Ian, from the looks of the above, it looks like the Etys are running a +, a - and a ground wire. In my limited knowledge it looks like its inevitable you will need to rebuild the entire wire. For the same reason, I didnt dare to touch my IE8s which is why I am still listening to them single ended.
   
  Taking the LCD2 fo example, it runs a + and a - to each of the left and right monitors. With 4 wires, and the pin out supplied by Ray, it was just a matter of matching the right wires.
   
  If you are keen to re build a compete wire for your Etys, a few clues which may help:
  1) Are there 3rd party balanced wires offered for your Etys?
  2) Are you able to get the plugs which connect the wires to your earphones?
  If its yes for both questions above, it looks like you have a project in your hands 
   
  Before you start soldering, my advice is to also get a cheap simple analog multimeter to identify and double confirm the wires before soldering. But if you already have a soldering iron in your house, you are already several rungs above where I started!


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Oh, i did not realize that. The adapter i have has the female version of the Blackbird plug which I plug my balanced cable into which then converts it to single ended. I think a few cable companies including the one I use sell them.


 

 Ah ok thats fine then. Sorry, I thought it was the other way round ie. an adapter which convert the SE plug from your headphones to a balanced backbird male plug.


----------



## scottparker

doesnt make sense, single input, and balanced output.


----------



## ianmedium

blurpapa said:


> Hi Ian, from the looks of the above, it looks like the Etys are running a +, a - and a ground wire. In my limited knowledge it looks like its inevitable you will need to rebuild the entire wire. For the same reason, I didnt dare to touch my IE8s which is why I am still listening to them single ended.
> 
> Taking the LCD2 fo example, it runs a + and a - to each of the left and right monitors. With 4 wires, and the pin out supplied by Ray, it was just a matter of matching the right wires.
> 
> ...




Thank you for all the advice, sadly though i think this is beyond my technical prowess. I think at some point down the road I will get customs and have balanced cable made instead.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> ........... I think at some point down the road I will get customs and have balanced cable made instead.


 

 If at that point you want to try making the balanced cable on your own, give me a shout and I will talk you through it


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





scottparker said:


> doesnt make sense, single input, and balanced output.


 

 I know what you mean. For me, I've only recently been able to get a balanced input from my desk bound DAC. For googleli, he has been using the iBasso. Using a balanced input does bring a slightly brighter smile to my face!


----------



## jamato8

I have been asked what I look like. I am the guy not the snake I picked up (a desert king snake).


----------



## estreeter

jam, it shouldnt matter what you look like, and I was relieved that you werent a 300-lb couch potato (not that there's anything wrong with that), but I urge you never to disclose anything that personal on the Net. Seriously, there is an entire industry dedicated to stealing identities. When I worked at a university, and they insisted I load a photo on the 'Staff' page, this is the photo I loaded:


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> jam, it shouldnt matter what you look like, and I was relieved that you werent a 300-lb couch potato (not that there's anything wrong with that), but I urge you never to disclose anything that personal on the Net. Seriously, there is an entire industry dedicated to stealing identities. When I worked at a university, and they insisted I load a photo on the 'Staff' page, this is the photo I loaded:




Amen to that. which is why you'll never see an image of me or personal details such as exact address. I have a friend who owns an internet security company. She once showed me what she could find on me with a few clicks of a mouse, it was disturbing to say the least! Since then I have become almost invisible net-wise. The only thing I am prepared to reveal now is my first name!


----------



## jamato8

Interesting. I post most nothing about myself but I do have a photo site,since I am a photographer but this is the first image of myself that has ever been on it. It seems though that you can get images of most anyone, if you want. I never give my birth date etc.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote:


estreeter said:


> jam, it shouldnt matter what you look like, and I was relieved that you werent a 300-lb couch potato (not that there's anything wrong with that), but I urge you never to disclose anything that personal on the Net. Seriously, there is an entire industry dedicated to stealing identities.


 
   
  Nonetheless, since its been done. I think Jam looks like the kinda dude you dont want to mess around with.....


----------



## estreeter

Especially when he has easy access to deadly snakes and, from that photo, cacti. I dont know about you, but I dont want to find either of those in my bed.


----------



## jamato8

But cactus can be beautiful! 
   
  I used to import and export reptiles and amphibians to zoos and institutions around the world (a horrible trade that I got out of, obviously). I have handled a caught many types of poisonous snakes. I was shipped an asp viper once, without my knowledge and picked up the bag in the shipment. It struck me though the cloth bag. They are quite deadly and thankfully the San Diego Zoo had gotten in anti venom the day before. They helicoptered the anti venom up to Long Beach, CA.,  but not before my heart went into V fib twice which required shocking.


----------



## maguire

So Ianmedium.....so  you mean to say that its not really you in your Avitar?


----------



## ianmedium

maguire said:


> So Ianmedium.....so  you mean to say that its not really you in your Avitar?




Oh how I wish it were me! The only physical similarity is the beard!


----------



## estreeter

Hang on - isn't that John Wilkes Booth ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (dont worry - they dont teach history in schools any more, so it might as well be Gary Oldman..)


----------



## ianmedium

John Wilkes Booth my A#$$!  Shirley you jest sir ! Perhaps your are exhibiting the famous Antipodean humour!


----------



## estreeter

*Shirley* ? Now who's rolling out the old-school humor, Ian ? Hang on, I thought you were making a beeline for the High End forum via some overpriced electronics from Merry Olde England ? Wait long enough and Cambodians will be given British pounds instead of the Riel when they buy something with USD .....


----------



## googleli

Anyone else who owns both prefers the 71A a lot more than the 71B? I am on vacation and am listening to the LCD2 on my CLAS and 71A. Amazing transportable rig I'd say.


----------



## estreeter

Nope - its just you and Mike from Headfonia. The 71A really needs a revamp - having to change 9-volt batteries is just sooooo 2001.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> *Shirley* ? Now who's rolling out the old-school humor, Ian ? Hang on, I thought you were making a beeline for the High End forum via some overpriced electronics from Merry Olde England ? Wait long enough and Cambodians will be given British pounds instead of the Riel when they buy something with USD .....




Ahh mate. not there yet, some time next year though and it will be another year before I even look at a home rig if I do at all as I am enjoying listening to headphones more than speakers.

Have a great Crimbo!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





googleli said:


> Anyone else who owns both prefers the 71A a lot more than the 71B? I am on vacation and am listening to the LCD2 on my CLAS and 71A. Amazing transportable rig I'd say.


 


  For single ended, I far prefer the 71A.  If I can use balanced on a headphone, the 71B is my preference.


----------



## googleli

By the way, who is Emmeline?


----------



## ianmedium

This excerpt from a Stereophile review of the 71A

"If you're not familiar with Ray Samuels Audio's naming strategy, it can be a tad confusing—every RSA product is called the Emmeline something or other. "That's because all of my products have to be good enough to bear the name of my beautiful daughter," Ray Samuels explained. "And then I name each of them after an airplane, because I worked in the aviation industry for so many years." Hence, this portable amp is the Emmeline SR-71, in a nod to the US Air Force's iconic, blisteringly fast reconnaissance plane."


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Nope - its just you and Mike from Headfonia. The 71A really needs a revamp - having to change 9-volt batteries is just sooooo 2001.


 

 You know, if the peeps on this forum were fashionistas or the least concerned about style or funcationality, we would be listening to MP3s off an iPhone 4S with an obligatory pair of Dr Dre's


----------



## ianmedium

blurpapa said:


> You know, if the peeps on this forum were fashionistas or the least concerned about style or funcationality, we would be listening to MP3s off an iPhone 4S with an obligatory pair of Dr Dre's




Tell me about it, you should see the funny looks I get with my rig when out at coffee shops. My local one has gotten used to it now but occasionally believe it or not they have fielded questions as customers have asked "whats that guy listening to"! Mind, they have then come over and I have plugged their earphones in and they get it.. then they ask what the stack cost  :blink: and the funny looks then return!


----------



## googleli

Dude.. You being LCD2 to a coffee shop?


----------



## ianmedium

Oh no, coffee shop is the Etymotics as they seal out all the noise, though I am taking my LCD's on vacation with me tomorrow thanks to the great carrying case!


----------



## googleli

I just stick it into my backpack, too much hassle to bring the carrying case.


----------



## ianmedium

Ahh, but here comes my admission of OCD'ness! I have always done this with my stuff, packed it well. Heck even my rig goes into a padded lowepro bag which then goes in my courier bag!
Funny thing is I was packing my bag last night, a small carry-on (travel so much I have learned the art of travelling light and of in hotel laundries!) I realized a large amount of room taken up was for all the charges, one each for amp, CLAS, iPod and Leica, at least the iPod one doubles as my iPad charger!


----------



## googleli

Time to consider the Energizer power pack...
   
  I am not a photography guy but I still envy your Leica, dude... Is it the M9? I only have a petty Fujifilm X100 and that is already the best camera I have.


----------



## ianmedium

It's just the humble D-LUX5 but it does all I need and having had the panny equivalent it certainly gives better results i have found. I have toyed with the idea of an M9 but though I like photography I am not into it as much as Hifi so keeping it light is a great thing. I had the D-Lux3 last year and it performed wonderfully in the sub-zero temperatures of the Rockies where I am heading off to tomorrow.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





googleli said:


> I just stick it into my backpack, too much hassle to bring the carrying case.


 

 I use my camera bags. Something like this works well for me:
   
  http://www.artisanandartist.com/bags/wcam7500.htm


----------



## ianmedium

It is amazing how easy it is to carry the plastic case though and I know it is pretty shock proof and waterproof which is handy. To be honest as well when i am travelling I only have to carry it short distances and then it stays in my hotel room.


----------



## Blurpapa

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> the Rockies where I am heading off to tomorrow.


 

 Have a good one dude!


----------



## ianmedium

blurpapa said:


> Have a good one dude!




Cheers mate. 10 days of clean, clear and peaceful mountain air. My idea of a perfect holiday.
Have a great one yourself


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Cheers mate. 10 days of clean, clear and peaceful mountain air. My idea of a perfect holiday.
> Have a great one yourself


 
   
  Have a great holiday vacation!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

audio addict said:


> Have a great holiday vacation!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks mate, hope yours is great as well.


----------



## estreeter

For strictly portable use, the IEMs-straight-from-a-phone does make a lot more sense than many of the rigs here. Sure, I've used a portable amp at airports etc, but on a bus (or waiting for one), it just wouldnt make sense. Agree that its not about style - no-one buys the AD900 because they *want* to look like Princess Leia ....


----------



## Jordan8

I'm really a noob here. How do you change the single cable to the balanced cable?


----------



## nc8000

That would depend on your headphone. Some headphones run 4 wires all the way to the plug in which case you can "just" replace the plug on the headphone cable. Other headphones only run 3 wires to the plug in which case you need to completely replace the cable which is easy if the headphone has a detachable cable but much more difficault if it is a captive cable in which case you need to take the headphone apart and solder a new cable on to them.


----------



## wolfen68

Slightly jumping topics here but related to the SR71b....has anyone heard an update on the Ray Samuel's portable DAC to complement the SR71b?


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Slightly jumping topics here but related to the SR71b....has anyone heard an update on the Ray Samuel's portable DAC to complement the SR71b?


 


   
  That sounds like it would be a killer combo.


----------



## obazavil

lextek said:


> That sounds like it would be a killer combo.




I can only dream that the dac will work for pc and iDevices


----------



## nc8000

It was mentioned about 2 months ago that Ray expected it to be at least 4-6 months into the future. I'm waiting for it and hoping that it will be both usb and iPod digital extraction

  
  Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Slightly jumping topics here but related to the SR71b....has anyone heard an update on the Ray Samuel's portable DAC to complement the SR71b?


----------



## Audio Addict

I think the success of the Dark Star is most likely keeping him from concentrating on that project so I don't know when we might see it.


----------



## jamato8

Agreed, the amount of work that goes into the Dark Star is way beyond what is costs.


----------



## danpong

yeah I wish Ray come up with all-in-one small form factor that will sound better than SR71B.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> ... both usb and iPod digital extraction


 


  dont hold your breathe.. though I am still amazed that no one has tapped that market...   For example if the CLAS was also a stand alone usb dac, their market would open up drastically.. at least I think so. 
   
  i always got the feeling that what stops that combo from happening is Apple.  Maybe with Steve gone the restrictions will loosen a bit.. but i'm just speculating on both accounts.


----------



## nc8000

danpong said:


> yeah I wish Ray come up with all-in-one small form factor that will sound better than SR71B.




That would be great but I don't see that happening, balanced just takes up too much room. The dac will be in another box identical to SR71B.


----------



## Necoyama

I ordered "iPOD LOD to RSA" cable. I look forward to arrive.


----------



## nc8000

necoyama said:


> I ordered "iPOD LOD to RSA" cable. I look forward to arrive.




Any standard iPod lod is all you need, nothing special is required for the SR71-B


----------



## Br777

Back when i owned the 71B I asked ray if i could use a LOD to RSA end cable and he said no, that it is not good for the amp.  I cant remember the details, or if he even provided any.


----------



## thread

Well... you're not going to get balanced from the line out of an ipod... I'm confused why this is even being discussed.

...To use a balanced end on a 3-conductor cable would be to separate the ground lead into two, i guess. You're probably going to short something by combining the two outputs of a pair of the 4 amps. Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if it damaged the amp.

You definitely won't get any type of aural improvement, anyway.


----------



## lextek

According to the website there is a switch to switch from single ended to balanced input.  Can't image why you would need a "special" LOD.


----------



## jamato8

You have to use the single ended input when using an iPod, not a LOD to the balanced connector.


----------



## brianc0428

I put together my first semi-portable rig. I am loving it!! Ipod Classic>CLAS>Boomslang2>SR71-B>LCD2rev2. I want to thank NC800 for all the Great info. I am addicted now. Music has never sounded so good!! Thanks again!! P.S. My Grado's are on the way!!


----------



## nc8000

Sounds great. Enjoy


----------



## danpong

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> I put together my first semi-portable rig. I am loving it!! Ipod Classic>CLAS>Boomslang2>SR71-B>LCD2rev2. I want to thank NC800 for all the Great info. I am addicted now. Music has never sounded so good!! Thanks again!! P.S. My Grado's are on the way!!


 


 do you have a picture of your semi-portable rig?  how big is it ?? I'm planning to do the same thing but want to see how big will it be.


----------



## ianmedium

brianc0428 said:


> I put together my first semi-portable rig. I am loving it!! Ipod Classic>CLAS>Boomslang2>SR71-B>LCD2rev2. I want to thank NC800 for all the Great info. I am addicted now. Music has never sounded so good!! Thanks again!! P.S. My Grado's are on the way!!




You have an almost identical set up to me except my LCD's are the Rev 1 and I don't have the boomslang. Tell me, what differences do you hear, if any, with the boomslang in the mix?
Thanks.


----------



## brianc0428

Quote: 





danpong said:


> do you have a picture of your semi-portable rig?  how big is it ?? I'm planning to do the same thing but want to see how big will it be.


 

 I can take a pic of it and send it to you if interested. It is like 3.5 inches tall. I am new to posting pics on the forum. When i ordered the cable from Moon-Audio that goes from the boomslang to the SR-71B. I did not order it long enough so i cant have the SR-71B in the stack.


----------



## brianc0428

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You have an almost identical set up to me except my LCD's are the Rev 1 and I don't have the boomslang. Tell me, what differences do you hear, if any, with the boomslang in the mix?
> Thanks.


 


   Truthfully i don't have the right cables to tell you how it sounds with the Boomslang not in the mix. What i can tell you is not matter which headphones i use Grado 325is or LCD2 rev.2 the music sounds GREAT!!! I have let my buddies listen and they are amazed at the sound quality from such a small package.
   
  I bought a camera bag from Amazon that is really good to carry everything. I bring it to work everyday.


----------



## brianc0428

I am really looking forward to the RSA DAC to go with my SR-71B. Anyone heard any updates on it?


----------



## nc8000

About 2 months ago Ray was supposed to have said that it would be at least 4-6 months into the future


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





brianc0428 said:


> I bought a camera bag from Amazon that is really good to carry everything. I bring it to work everyday.


 

 Want to share a link to the camera bag?


----------



## brianc0428

Here is the link to the camera bag i bought. http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-203-Large-Camera/dp/B0026FCAYG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326383301&sr=8-1


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





danpong said:


> do you have a picture of your semi-portable rig?  how big is it ?? I'm planning to do the same thing but want to see how big will it be.


 


  Would be great if you post a pic.   I am thinking of similar rig but with HP-P1.   Thanks.


----------



## kensonic

How is the SR-71B (Li-Ion-battery) protected from total discharge ?
  Or in other words: How can I realize the remaining capacity (should be appr. 15%) ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Stephen Guo

I have to say that the pico slim is really great for an IEM. 
   

  And the SR-71B is the amp for both my custom IEM and the ed8!


----------



## jamato8

I have found the 71b to do great with the JH13 balanced. Very nice depth and width with solid bass control.


----------



## nc8000

Couldn't agree more

  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have found the 71b to do great with the JH13 balanced. Very nice depth and width with solid bass control.


----------



## ianmedium

jamato8 said:


> I have found the 71b to do great with the JH13 balanced. Very nice depth and width with solid bass control.




It also makes the Etymotic ER4S sing wonderfully, just the right amount of warmth to make the Ety's feel more cuddly :biggrin:


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have found the 71b to do great with the JH13 balanced. Very nice depth and width with solid bass control.


 

 Yes, balanced it's quite good with JH13Pro (my favorite portable amp with JH13Pro actually), although right now I have my ES5 hooked up to it (with TWag V2 eclipse cable).  
   
  It seems more closed in, weaker and sometimes darker out of the 1/8" jack, so I never use the amp that way.  However, even single ended it's decent, just not amazing.  But balanced it's a whole new animal.  It's impressive how well it drives my IEM and full-size phones alike in balanced mode.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





stephen guo said:


> And the SR-71B is the amp for both my custom IEM and the ed8!


 
   
  Stephen, a little curious on why you've opted to use a balanced to single-ended (SE) from your SR-71B to your Beats cable. Any difference to just plugging straight to the SE on the SR-71B? If you have a balanced cable to your custom IEM, I 'd understand but from balanced to SE to IEM I'm curious of it's benefit over straight SE.


----------



## nc8000

You can't go from balanced to single ended via a converter. My guess is that it just converts from one balanced termination to another


----------



## Jalo

I have a balance to mini adaptor for my SR71b and PB2 even though you can use the SE out of the two amps. I have been told that inside the balance amps, the circuit is very different for balance and SE processing. As a result, the sound is better with the balance circuit even if the signal get combined again by the adaptor.


----------



## nc8000

That does not sound safe to me. The signal coming out of the balanced output is left+, left-, right+ and right- but what you want for single ended is left+, right+ and ground so completely different. But then I'm no electonic engineer so there might be something that I misunderstand.


----------



## ianmedium

I too thought that this was not a safe thing to do, I seem to remember somewhere that running balanced into single ended could damage the amp but then again I could very well be wrong!


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





jalo said:


> I have a balance to mini adaptor for my SR71b and PB2 even though you can use the SE out of the two amps. I have been told that inside the balance amps, the circuit is very different for balance and SE processing. As a result, the sound is better with the balance circuit even if the signal get combined again by the adaptor.


 
  You can not do that. You will damage the amp.
  The circuit is the same for both the SE & the balanced. You can not combine the negative & positive output of each channel together to create a SE output to drive the headphones.
  You will damage the amp & void the warranty.
  You should never ever use or  make an adapter cable to go from single ended source to the balanced input of the amp. Use only SE input on the SR-71B when the source is SE.
  The balanced input of SR-71B should be used ONLY, ONLY, when fully balanced DAC or CD player is used.
  When using SE input the amp will split the signal into two signals with opposite polarities to create a balanced signal that is fed to the rest of the amp.
  Ray Samuels


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> You can not do that. You will damage the amp.
> *The circuit is the same for both the SE & the balanced*. You can not combine the negative & positive output of each channel together to create a SE output to drive the headphones.
> You will damage the amp & void the warranty.
> You should never ever use or  make an adapter cable to go from single ended source to the balanced input of the amp. Use only SE input on the SR-71B when the source is SE.
> ...


 
  Ray, don't quite understand how that is the case, but your advise is noted.  I have not tried the SR71b yet, but the PB2 sounded pretty nice that way.


----------



## Stephen Guo

It's not balanced to single-ended. That Beat cable is actually balanced with a 4 segment 3.5mm jack, which is used for the balanced amp on the HM801.
  
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Stephen, a little curious on why you've opted to use a balanced to single-ended (SE) from your SR-71B to your Beats cable. Any difference to just plugging straight to the SE on the SR-71B? If you have a balanced cable to your custom IEM, I 'd understand but from balanced to SE to IEM I'm curious of it's benefit over straight SE.


----------



## AnakChan

Wow, now -that's- cool! I didn't realise Beats made balanced TRS 3.5mm cable/plugs (at least from your homepage). Are they custom just for you? If only more makers would use such streamlined balanced TRS plugs instead of proprietary/funky looking ones.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Ray, don't quite understand how that is the case, but your advise is noted.  I have not tried the SR71b yet, but the PB2 sounded pretty nice that way.


 


 I wonder if you are referring to an adapter to use on the output of the amp to the headphones...and Ray is warning about using an adapter to take a single ended source to the balanced input.  Two different situations...


----------



## Jalo

wolfen68 said:


> I wonder if you are referring to an adapter to use on the output of the amp to the headphones...and Ray is warning about using an adapter to take a single ended source to the balanced input.  Two different situations...




That is what I am talking about. But Ray refers to that part of the output also, just the the second paragraph of his response.


----------



## Stephen Guo

I can get you TRS 3.5mm balanced termination, it's easy. You just have to email me. 
  
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Wow, now -that's- cool! I didn't realise Beats made balanced TRS 3.5mm cable/plugs (at least from your homepage). Are they custom just for you? If only more makers would use such streamlined balanced TRS plugs instead of proprietary/funky looking ones.


----------



## Matter

SR71B now or wait at least 1 more month for the ALO RX MK3?


----------



## thread

Both !


----------



## googleli

I tried almost all of the stuff mentioned here except the MkIII which hasn't come out yet, and my conclusion is that IEMs don't need these things, and even if there is an improvement, the improvement is not big. I now use my Galaxy Nexus headphone out to my Westone ES5 most often when I am just going out for a walk. There is a noticeable improvement with full-sized headphones though. I probably will skip the DX100 as well. I have the Hifiman 801 and Fostext HP-P1 which got dusted quite a bit because of the battery life. Not sure if I should add any more bricks to my collection, especially given that the DX100 charge/recharge time looks not much better than the above devices.


----------



## YoengJyh

How long the SR 71-b can last in playback after fully charging?


----------



## nc8000

About 10 hours


----------



## YoengJyh

About 10 hours only? Thanks.
   
  Then i would consider the Ibasso DX 100...


----------



## ianmedium

yoengjyh said:


> About 10 hours only? Thanks.
> 
> Then i would consider the Ibasso DX 100...




Only ten hours! Honestly, are you telling me your going to listen over the period of a day for more then ten hours!

I listen every single day, both out and about and then for a couple of hours at home and have never ever run the battery down to empty! You would give up exceptional sonic quality for battery life?

Just do what I do now. every other day when I get home I plug my complete rig in to charge even though it does not need it. It won't shorten the life of the batteries as they are lithium. do that and you won't have to think about battery life again!

Ray's amps in my opinion beat anything out there. You are, to all intents and purpose getting the Krell or Audio Research of the portable amp world!


----------



## YoengJyh

Nope, what i meant is comparable with the DX100 which is 7 hours playback after fully charging.
   
  I was thinking about the Alo Audio Rx MKIII...  
   
  Depends~


----------



## extremetito

I have been considering the SR-71B, but mostly for the ability to balance the left and right channels independently. I have a significant hearing loss in the left ear and option of restoring the left/right balance with a portable amp is an attractive possibility for me. Ray has told me that there were three or four purchasers of the SR-71B who had similar issues, and he had sent them amps without the volume knob, so they could adjust the channels independently. I wonder if anyone reading this forum needs to  adjust the right/left balance like I do, and how that is working out in day to day use. Is there a source for aftermarket stacked concentric volume knobs?


----------



## CSAudio

The mono plug is out of stock in Mouser,
  does anyone know where can I get them?


----------



## nc8000

????

This is a stereo amp


----------



## kevin gilmore

If you can get ray to send you an extra knob, i can precision slice it with my wire edm machine.
  Or build you something like this.
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dsc_2391.jpg
   
  Your choice of brass, aluminum, titanium, or even exotic woods.
  I would need the exact dimensions to do this.
   
  Free, other than the titanium which has high prices these days.
   
  Gold or platinum too, if you are in a silly mood.


----------



## extremetito

Señor Gilmore, that is a very generous offer and I believe I will take you up on it---I'm sending you a private message.


----------



## Stevtt

I have mine adjusted to make up for a slight loss in my left ear. Works very well but it does take a while to get it adjusted properly.


----------



## jamato8

I have never had a problem adjusting the volume control for R and L with the set screws. It is quite easy.


----------



## Stevtt

My only fear with that is I'm so clumsy I'm afraid I Might strip it sometime. While I'm sure that if I screwed it up I Could send it back to Ray for repair, this time of year, sitting on the back deck, this gets a lot more use than my Apache. As far as adjusting, I'm always worried about creating an imbalance so it takes a lot of tweaking to get it just right.


----------



## wolfen68

Has anyone heard an update regarding Ray's portable DAC project to go with the SR71b?


----------



## nc8000

Last autumn it was supposed to be at least 3-6 months into the future, have not heard anything since then


----------



## ardgedee

csaudio said:


> The mono plug is out of stock in Mouser,
> does anyone know where can I get them?





nc8000 said:


> ????
> This is a stereo amp




I think he meant the 4-pin connector, which has been out of stock at Mouser for a couple months now.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I think he meant the 4-pin connector, which has been out of stock at Mouser for a couple months now.


 
   
  It's by Kobiconn Part # 163-191J-E, surprisingly labelled as a "Camera Plug"  :-
   
  http://jp.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-191J-E/?qs=C8m%252bmemFVBNx0SMR4wW53yrunGhOvOuZ83aFzRFlOl0%3d
  http://jp.mouser.com/MobileCatalog.aspx?page=1134


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I think he meant the 4-pin connector, which has been out of stock at Mouser for a couple months now.


 
  The plug used for the 71b can be obtained form Ray.


----------



## Audio Addict

nc8000 said:


> Last autumn it was supposed to be at least 3-6 months into the future, have not heard anything since then




The last I heard, keeping up wth orders for the Dark Star was taking a significant amount of time. As a result something had to give.


----------



## AnakChan

I thought I'd give this thread a little bit of an update.
   
  For those who may have read my impressions between the Rx Mk3 vs SR-71B may remember that I wasn't very impressed with the SR-71B. That test was with a single ended earphone but later I tested with balanced earphones and still felt the SR-71B lacked transparency and clarity.
   
  Recently a new balanced DAC was released by CypherLabs known as the Algorhythm Solo -dB. Despite some balance issues, with guidance from relevant involved parties I've managed to implement a temporary fix as a test; and one of the tests involves trying different balanced amps with the CLAS -dB. The interim-fixed CLAS -dB works well with the SR-71B, and this is the first time I've actually been thoroughly pleased with my SR-71B. The clarity improved, the bass extension is clearly more apparent and so is the detail.
   
  Where I previously mentioned the SR-71B mids and vocals felt rather muffled, that is all gone. Now with the backend balanced, the difference between the SR-71B and Rx Mk3 feels more to do with sonic preferences rather than superiority of competing products.
   
  At least with the 3xIEMs I can switch back 'n forth between single ended and balancing, the balancing on these IEM/headphone side yielded minor improvements. Whereas (now I can test with the CLAS -dB) the backend balancing of the ICs appear to be a bigger improvement.
   
  My thoughts are that the only way for me to enjoy the SR-71B is to have a complete balanced setup right through.


----------



## ianmedium

It is so funny how we hear things differently. For me the blackbird is excellent in transparency and clarity, especially through my Piano Forte's


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It is so funny how we hear things differently. For me the blackbird is excellent in transparency and clarity, especially through my Piano Forte's


 
   
  Oh you're right . I don't actually like the Piano Forte's either . I wonder if it's any impedance mismatching that's causing me not to enjoy my SR-71B in SE. I haven't tried searching through this thread yet but anyone knows the output impedance of the SR-71B?


----------



## ianmedium

You know Anak, I had an interesting thing happen a few weeks ago with a fellow member here. He tried my Blackbird with the PF's and the LCD2 Rev2 and was scratching his head as when he heard a different blackbird previously he came to the same conclusions you do and yet when he heard mine he heard the clarity and transparency I mention even with the LCD's!

I can only put this down to either two things, one is I use pure silver with 1%gold interconnects or two simply the number of hours on my amp which is now well over a thousand. Other than that I can't explain and I must admit I thought it was my hearing that was different but if you saw the look of astonishment on the other members face when he heard what he did, well it made me feel that perhaps I was not the anomaly!


Having said all that as much as I love the sound of this amp something about the PF's keeps making me want to try tubes and low and behold a small maker called Analog Square Paper in Japan has brought out a portable tube amp running four tubes and I am now in the process of saving for it. Something tells me tubes and the horn like PF's will be a match made in heaven!


----------



## zilch0md

What do you guys make of (ALO) Ken Ball's statement in this 6 Moons interview:
   


> To obtain a balanced working signal, a non-inverting amplifier buffers the input signal. The output of that amplifier is inverted with a unity-gain amp. The balanced signal is then taken from the outputs of both amps which are contained within the same IC. The worst-case mismatch between inverting and non-inverting outputs is 0.02dB.* Going in single-ended [as input to the balanced Rx-Mk-3-B] is thus no worse than balanced. The real advantage of the RxMk3-b is its fully balanced amplification circuit and ability to drive all headphones in balanced mode.*


 
   
  Mike


----------



## goodvibes

Beside possible rejection form some noise coming in, there will also be advantages in noise and RF elimination of the amp circuit itself. The balanced output connector will also sound better than a standard jack. Besides that, there's no reason for it to be better other than it was likely optimized and voiced that way which is always part of the equation.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know Anak, I had an interesting thing happen a few weeks ago with a fellow member here. He tried my Blackbird with the PF's and the LCD2 Rev2 and was scratching his head as when he heard a different blackbird previously he came to the same conclusions you do and yet when he heard mine he heard the clarity and transparency I mention even with the LCD's!
> I can only put this down to either two things, one is I use pure silver with 1%gold interconnects or two simply the number of hours on my amp which is now well over a thousand. Other than that I can't explain and I must admit I thought it was my hearing that was different but if you saw the look of astonishment on the other members face when he heard what he did, well it made me feel that perhaps I was not the anomaly!
> Having said all that as much as I love the sound of this amp something about the PF's keeps making me want to try tubes and low and behold a small maker called Analog Square Paper in Japan has brought out a portable tube amp running four tubes and I am now in the process of saving for it. Something tells me tubes and the horn like PF's will be a match made in heaven!


 
   
  Could I clarify your setup please? Going by your sig, so this is with the original CLAS, silver SE ICs to the SR-71b, then balanced out LCD2R1 or SE PF (Unless you balanced your PFs too ).
   
  I have old Twag2 ICs with Neutrik minis but I also have some old ALO copper ICs too (to be honest, difference is slight - rather more transparent with the Twag2 and wamer with the ALO - but nothing that improves the sound of my 71b in backend SE mode). I may try different beefier ICs maybe. Would be an interesting debugging exercise.
   
  Admittedly my 71b despite having it since last November (not first owner, don't know the history), hasn't really been used that much so burn-in is probably around the 200hr mark by me at least.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi goodvibes!
   
  Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Beside possible rejection form some noise coming in, there will also be advantages in noise and RF elimination of the amp circuit itself. The balanced output connector will also sound better than a standard jack. Besides that, there's no reason for it to be better other than it was likely optimized and voiced that way which is always part of the equation.


 
   
*I have to tell you that I've posted that Ken Ball quote to perhaps five different threads across the past few months, but you are the very first person to actually respond.  And I love your response - I agree, completely.*
   
  It seems that people who own balanced output amps that offer either balanced or single-ended input have a natural, irresistible tendency to desire a fully balanced rig.  They want to hear reasons for pursuing a fully balanced setup.  They do NOT want to hear reasons for using a DAC with single-ended output.  All this despite the expense that can be associated with changing from a single-ended DAC to a balanced DAC.
   
  Given what Ken Ball of ALO said during the 6moons interview I quoted, it amazes me that people just do not respond to his words at all - it's as if they would prefer to just stick their heads in the sand and pretend he doesn't know what he's talking about.
   
  My only experience with testing single-ended output vs. balanced output from a DAC to a balanced-output amp was with a week of testing the iBasso DB2 dual Wolfson DAC (which I returned under their very generous no questions asked guarantee) and the iBasso PB2 balanced amp, which I still have.
   
  Across several sessions, with many different tracks, using balanced out from the PB2 amp to my LCD-2 rev.1 via Toxic Cables' Silver Poison, switching back and forth between balanced output from the DAC vs. singled-ended output, I could hear NOTHING to distinguish the two, as long as they were volume matched.  I had used an iPhone app by JL Audio (called SPL Meter), with a lapel mic sandwiched between the LCD-2 ear pads, to determine the volume setting necessary on the PB2 to deliver 85.0 dB from a white noise WAV file - for both the single-ended and balanced-output DAC.  A friend assisted me with blind testing the difference between single-ended and balanced feed to the amp.  I could discern no differences and neither could he.  
   
*I think the greatest benefit available for balanced connections between DAC and amp is the rejection of noise that can be an issue when you have particularly long cable runs between DAC and amp - where common mode interference can be troublesome.*  Otherwise, I don't believe there's any real need for balanced output DACs, but if you've purchased a DAC that offers both single-ended and balanced output, by all means, you should use the balanced output, as the DAC is no doubt optimized for that - and, as is the case with the iBasso DB2, you're likely to get only half the Vrms out to your amp when using the single-ended output (1.0 Vrms, instead of 2.0 Vrms, for example).
   
  Mike


----------



## goodvibes

You know, with a quiet input, I would think there'd be a subtle difference between them but not a better worse type of deal. If it truly sound virtually identical, it's a testament to the design and quality of the amp.


----------



## zilch0md

Good point.  I also think I would have heard a difference switching the iBasso DB2 DAC's output from single-ended to balanced ouput to the PB2 amp, had I been using a more power-hungry headphone, like the HE-6.  The difference between 1.0V rms into the balanced amp vs. 2.0V rms would become significant if the amp is having to drive something like the HE-6.  But we're just talking about a difference in in put voltage... 
   
  My DACmini's DAC section, as well as my DACport LX, offer 2.0 Vrms output as single-ended DACs.  You don't have to get a balanced DAC to get 2.0 Vrms and thus, the 1.0 Vrms output of the iBasso DB2 when single-ended is just an unfortunate byproduct of its dual DAC design.


----------



## ianmedium

anakchan said:


> Could I clarify your setup please? Going by your sig, so this is with the original CLAS, silver SE ICs to the SR-71b, then balanced out LCD2R1 or SE PF (Unless you balanced your PFs too ).
> 
> I have old Twag2 ICs with Neutrik minis but I also have some old ALO copper ICs too (to be honest, difference is slight - rather more transparent with the Twag2 and wamer with the ALO - but nothing that improves the sound of my 71b in backend SE mode). I may try different beefier ICs maybe. Would be an interesting debugging exercise.
> 
> Admittedly my 71b despite having it since last November (not first owner, don't know the history), hasn't really been used that much so burn-in is probably around the 200hr mark by me at least.




Yep, you have it right, balanced LCD2 and single ended PF's, original CLAS. I had the TWag for a while in the balanced HP cable but much preferred the Toxic cables HP balanced cable. It's not the same manufacturer of cable as the IC's but of similar material. The IC's I had done by a DIY'er.

I feel the same as you, the IC's are a small part of the equation but I truly feel the biggest is the length of time used. Even though Ray quotes a lower time before full performance I noticed once the amp had sailed past the 500 hour mark and definite opening up of soundstage, greater transparency and resolution.

Not sure what your hearing is like, I had mine tested recently after doing an online one and the online test was so unbelievable that I thought I would have a professional check, it confirmed the online test which was that these almost 49 year old ears can hear up to 21Khz so perhaps thats a factor as well, though that would not explain the other members findings!


----------



## wolfen68

Please share your source for the online hearing test.  I get these at work, and am interesed if the online version even comes close to match the professional test results.


----------



## ianmedium

I cant remember it as it was on a thread somewhere here and I then searched for others and did a bunch. That was when I thought I would go for a proper check up and it got the same results.


----------



## jamato8

I have sent my 71b in for an update. The gain will be increased so it will be like the Intruder and there are some other updates that affect the sound. I am really looking forward to this, it will be like an all new 71b!!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have sent my 71b in for an update. The gain will be increased so it will be like the Intruder and there are some other updates that affect the sound. I am really looking forward to this, it will be like an all new 71b!!


 
   
  Please provide more background on the "other updates".


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have sent my 71b in for an update. The gain will be increased so it will be like the Intruder and there are some other updates that affect the sound. I am really looking forward to this, it will be like an all new 71b!!


 
   
   
  the update is just going to add gain to the high gain only or mid gain?  the low gain would stay the same(about the same)?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Please provide more background on the "other updates".


 
  From what I understand the gain increased to the same as the Intruder and some other changes were made that enhance the sound.
   
  Low gain I assume is the same.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have had mine updated as well.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I have had mine updated as well.


 

 Do you have it back?


----------



## Audio Addict

jamato8 said:


> Do you have it back?





Yes. I honestly only thought Ray changed the high gain so it drove my HE6 easier. It does that with ease.


After seeing this updated thread, I contacted Ray. He said also updated as you mentioned. These changes are to even make it even more crystal clear. All I know is really enjoy listening to it balanced from my Meridian into the HE6s


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Yes. I honestly only thought Ray changed the high gain so it drove my HE6 easier. It does that with ease.
> 
> 
> After seeing this updated thread, I contacted Ray. He said also updated as you mentioned. These changes are to even make it even more crystal clear. All I know is really enjoy listening to it balanced from my Meridian into the HE6s


 

 I am anxious to get mine back. I really like the size of it and the Intruder, oh and the sound. With an improvement to the sound, things only keep getting better!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I had this done months ago, thinking it was a one-off favor and tried not to get Ray swamped with requests for it.  In the end, if one does NOT have an HE-6 I'm not sure you really need the extra gain.  I'm only realizing an extra couple of dB of volume out of the HE-6 before clipping, thanks to the higher gain of 21 (I think).  For some people who don't have an amp strong enough to drive the HE-6 that would be a godsend.  
   
  Max volume with more efficient phones isn't really different, although it did make the SR-71b slightly more authoritative with both the LCD-2 and HE-500 vs the DACmini that I have been using in the bedroom rig.  But it mostly means that I can hit clipping much sooner on the volume knob than before, although it doesn't occur at any lessor max volume levels than before - i.e. it's insanely loud with HE-500 and LCD-2.  The SR-71b is quite good driving my balanced LCD-2 and HE-500 when I want a little more warmth, bass punch, and smooth treble than my usual mid-level desktop amps offer.  That hasn't seemed to change.
   
  Overall, I think the Intruder may just be a slightly better amp to start with, and I've considered selling the SR-71b Blackbird for the Intruder.  But I'm not listening with portable amps much these days, and so I didn't want to take the hit when I have many small desktop DAC/amps to pair with my Macbook Pro that do the job just fine.  If I was buying a new balanced portable and I didn't already have the SR-71b then I'd likely jump right up to the Intruder as my initial purchase.


----------



## wolfen68

I sent my SR71B off today to get converted to a "Rev. 2".  According to Ray, besides the gain the update will offer sound improvements.  I've seen others refer to improved soundstage and clarity...I guess I'll have to wait and find out.
   
  I was always very happy with the SR71B.  My only complaint I could ever come up with is that the single ended was good but not stellar...and I always wondered how one could ever source a third party battery if necessity required.


----------



## jamato8

I got my 71b back today. Fast turnaround! 
   
  I am letting it run in some but I can say that dynamics are not in questions and transparency is excellent. Very good depth, no excellent depth. R and L channel balance are spot on from zero all the way to, well more volume than I would listen to. 
   
  After an hour. Wow.


----------



## jamato8

Ahhhh, such clarity and purity of sound. What a joy this revised 71b is. So sweet yet no dulling of the detail and so very open and liquid. A joy.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Ahhhh, such clarity and purity of sound. What a joy this revised 71b is. So sweet yet no dulling of the detail and so very open and liquid. A joy.


 
  Does it sound like your Intruder now or does it seem different?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Does it sound like your Intruder now or does it seem different?


 
  I haven't really compared them yet. Since there were some changes to the 71b, I assume there are a couple of components to burn in so giving it some time.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I haven't really compared them yet. Since there were some changes to the 71b, I assume there are a couple of components to burn in so giving it some time.


 
  I just got mine back...I haven't listened much but it seems a little brighter/clearer..I noticed a touch of sibilance on a song where I hadn't noticed before.  I'll have to spend more time with it.
   
  Quick question....to slide the internals from one chassis to another (using the same faceplates) is there any need to remove the volume knob?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> I just got mine back...I haven't listened much but it seems a little brighter/clearer..I noticed a touch of sibilance on a song where I hadn't noticed before.  I'll have to spend more time with it.
> 
> Quick question....to slide the internals from one chassis to another (using the same faceplates) is there any need to remove the volume knob?


 
  If you take off the front faceplate, then you shouldn't need to remove the volume control, from what I remember. There is a quick way to find out, call Ray or try it. :^) 
   
  Edit, That may not work. I haven't taken one apart. I would email Ray.


----------



## blackwolf05

Hey guys, 
   
  Just wanted to chime in on the sr71b. I recently bought one on the forums for my LCD2s after selling my alo rx mk3b. I sold the rx because I felt it provided excessive power to all of my headphones and it showed in the sound. It was great with my LCD2s, but I could only turn the knob up a bit until it was too loud for me. I felt music too overamplified for my taste. I own an rsa mustang, which was my first amp and I felt I got more than my money's worth for that amp. It drove my magnum grado's beautifully, but as always I got curious on the more expensive amps. 
   
  When I first listened to the sr71b, I knew I made the right choice. Everything sounded clear and crisp, it was a better version of my mustang. I heard about the sound upgrade from Ray and I could not decide wether or not to send it because I was very happy with it, but Ray assured me it was worth it, so I did it. 
   
  I got it back a couple of days ago and ohh boy was it worth it. I did not think it could get any better but it did. The higher gain is not overwhelming like the RXmk3, it is perfect. I even got a call from Ray telling me when he was shipping my unit and that he will ship it regardless of when I payed the return shipping costs. This is top notch customer service!!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

The iMod>RSA 71B>JVC HP-DX1000 (balanced) is my reference portable rig.
  Very sweet treble, controlled bass and an extremely natural, organic 'to-die-for' mid range.
   
  Upgraditis struck yesterday and I ended up ordering a CLAS -dB.
  Let's see how a fully balanced rig (iPod>Solo-dB>balanced>71B>DX1000) stands up to my partly balance one.


----------



## aluren

Thinking about the -db myself. Let us know what your impressions are for your fully balanced setup.


----------



## SoundFreaq

I'm running -db to SR-71B and noticed distortion in very low impedance IEMs. 
   
  Anyone know what the OUTPUT Impedance is on the 71B? If it's like the SR-71 at 16 ohms (@ 2 khz), that means you should NOT use phones with less impedance than 16*8 = 128 ohms!!!!


----------



## AnakChan

soundfreaq said:


> I'm running -db to SR-71B and noticed distortion in very low impedance IEMs.
> 
> Anyone know what the OUTPUT Impedance is on the 71B? If it's like the SR-71 at 16 ohms (@ 2 khz), that means you should NOT use phones with less impedance than 16*8 = 128 ohms!!!!



What version of 71b? Pre-gain upgrade or post? Ray offered to old 71b owners to upgrade gain from 11 to 21 (whatever that index happens to be). Newly purchased 71b's are supposedly 21.

I find I get distortion with the 21's with some of my IEMs balanced IC with my 1.69Vrms dB. Not tried with my 2.0Vrms yet. 

Are you running balanced from dB? Also is your dB 2.0Vrms or the former 1.69Vrms?


----------



## SoundFreaq

My SR-71B is being run all single ended from my 2v -db. I will have a balanced IC tomorrow, but have yet to balance a phone, so will still use SE out. 

I bought the Ety ER4p to S 75 ohm resistor cable and it solved the distortion, which does not make sense of serial resistors raise the amp's output impedance instead.

And how is etymotics saying that cable raises the low impedance P model to the better sounding S model at 100 ohms.

PS. And mine is a newer 71B with the higher gain setting.


----------



## toads

my recently upgraded SR71b feeds my T1 beautifully via balanced....my LCD2.2 however, sound flat and lifeless by comparison (SE via Grado 1/4" to 1/8" adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...
   
  i'm planning re-termination the LCDs to XLR ASAP....i don't bother with my current IEMs (K3003 - 8ohm)....although i've got some Merlin's in the pipeline i plan on trying balanced via a lovely cable Ted from HPL whipped up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  i'm interested to know the O/I of the balanced and SE outputs on the SR71b as well...


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





toads said:


> my recently upgraded SR71b feeds my T1 beautifully via balanced....my LCD2.2 however, sound flat and lifeless by comparison (SE via Grado 1/4" to 1/8" adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'd like to know more observations about why it sounds "flat and lifeless."
   
  I'm considering this amp or any portable for balanced and unbalanced use on
  Senns (HD650, HD800) and possibly LCD2.  I would think any powerful,
  low-impedance amp with good extension and liquid midrange should sound good
  with all these.  My other main concerns are neutral (not bright, perhaps warm),
 with good extension yet no sibilance in an otherwise informative treble.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## toads

sorry for the tardy reply...
   
  as it turned out, the LCD2 cable was the culprit...i sourced a great deal on a TC Silver Poison and the presentation was vastly improved across the board...


----------



## LFC_SL

Anyone compared sr71b rev 2 against rx mk3? Or better yet the RX mk3 b+. Thanks


----------



## Stoney

I have listened to my new RSA SR-71B for a couple of weeks now.  I'm very satisified!  Worth the price... and no need for "tube rolling" which I'd grown frustrated with on desktop tube units; it sound great out of the box. 
   
  I'd like to do more of a review soon, but I haven't been analytical about it, just enjoying it.  I also plan to get a balanced cable soon, so I can test it in unblanced in, balanced out mode. 
   
  I find it authoritative, bold, strong, powerful, detailed, flat, satisfying. Great "jump factor" when there are dynamics. Treble is extended and present as needed but not too forward (a pet peeve of mine).  No added emphasis to sibilance, which is important to me.
   
  It is a great match to the HD650.  My Senns are a bit modified: removed the foam and added Cardas Clear Light cable, so it already is more detailed and has better upper midrange and treble than stock.  (I don't use it with my PFE 232, because they do better with the Arrow which has a midrange forwardness on gain setting "1" that helps compensate for the Phonak's v-shaped response curve.) 
   
  I read here that there was an update to this amp recently?  If so, mine came after this update.  It is wonderful.  I will use it for stationary use primarily and mobile at times.  The size is 2-3 times bigger than the Arrow 4G that I have, which is good but doesn't have the purity of treble, solidity, and graceful and flat treble of the RSA.  
   
  http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/sr-71b


----------



## jamato8

Informative and helpful review. The pictured connectors that are used, should last a long time and are so easy to work with, and they are light weight.


----------



## Mooses9

Out of curiosity where are you guys buying your balanced headphone plugs. Anyone have a link to where these csn be purchased. Thanks in advanced


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





mooses9 said:


> Out of curiosity where are you guys buying your balanced headphone plugs. Anyone have a link to where these csn be purchased. Thanks in advanced


 
  I think digikey has them. I haven't gotten any for some time.


----------



## Stoney

Mouser. See the info I posted.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Mouser. See the info I posted.


 
  Funny, I didn't even look at the post that well. And there it is!


----------



## pelorus32

First post from a very new Head-Fi addict!! Most of my listening to date has been with transducers that sit on the floor and weigh 35kg each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  However I've become addicted to getting the sound direct to my ears. So here's my thoughts on the SR-71B which I've owned for a couple of weeks now. Setup is iPodTouch running Apple Lossless > SR71B > Etymotic ER4-P. All single ended. Music is Rock, Jazz, Classical...
   
  I loved the SR71-B the first time I heard it - clean, clear, slightly warm but very balanced and transparent. Nice pace, regardless of the type of music. Decided to buy it and decided I should maybe bite the bullet and get the CLAS-dB as well, so I listened to that. I didn't like it. In fact I hated it, and the worst was that the reasons weren't consistent. Overall it seemed to remove the complexity from the music and leave voices and instruments nicely rounded and ever so polite. So I left it in the shop.
   
  Over the next week the SR-71B really came into its own, the burn in was amazing. The bass filled out and tightened up and the whole signature developed more body but still remained clear crisp and taut. At one stage, for a few hours, voices became sibilant but then that stage passed and the overall impression is of a very integrated and complete sound.
   
  So thinking I must have missed something I went back and did an A-B with the CLAS-dB both SE and balanced using an ALO copper interconnect. Some songs were better with nice detail, but only around 5-10% better, others were worse...muddy at times, polite and lifeless at others. It made no difference whether it was SE or Balanced. So much to the surprise of the sales guy I again left the CLAS-db in the shop. If I'm going to shovel out over AUD$800 I want a consistent improvement in what I hear. I don't get that with the CLAS.
   
  So I was pretty surprised about that. It may be that we've reached the limits of the transducers and that with something better than the Etys I would hear the improvement. It may be that my ageing ears are simply not up to the task. Whatever the case I was pretty surprised not to like the CLAS, but overwhelmingly happy with the Blackbird.
   
  I listened to the JH13 and JH16 during the week - pre FreqPhase and loved them both. So this could get expensive 
   
  It may not align with what other people experience, but that's my experience so far... from a very inexperienced HeadFier.


----------



## Mooses9

im using the original CLAS with the blackbird and i find it to be extremely good. overall the original CLAS i feel is better as its using a High end Wolfson Dac, where as the newer CLAS are not, they are using dac simular to the hpp1 which imo are not as aggressive in sound and find the original CLAS to be pretty aggressive. the Original Clas + SR71B is excellent. i have only compared single ended as i havent and dont know if im going to make the jump to the Balanced Ended cable.
   
  Besides the differences in dacs, i feel you might also get a different impression with your interconnects, im using the toxic cable silver poison usb to lod, and toxic cable silver poison mini to mini, i also use the Whiplash SCSCag 24awg cryo'd silver 7N UP-OCC with Viablue connectors <-- i find this interconnect to synergize extremely well between the 71-B and CLAS.
   
  aside from that you may be right, that you are only going to be able to extract so much from the  Ety's  i think you might be at the end of the road on those, but there are definitly better iem's that will be able to give you a extension in sound that the ety's may lack.
   
  i personally believe its all going to come down to pairing between the interconnects and the amp that may make the differences. i went from the ALO sxc24 to the Toxic silver poison SOLO interconnects and it made a huge difference.


----------



## pelorus32

Thanks for the response. I guess I think about a couple of things:
   
  First, if the difference is so subtle that the only way to hear it is with updated interconnects and cables then I think it's not worth over $800. I can understand that you might get subtle improvements over and above the improvements that the DAC delivers. If you have to resort to upgrading cables in order to hear the improvement in the first place, then I think that's a problem...Where is the improvement coming from - the DAC or the cables?
   
  Having said that I think there's probably a more fundamental issue that somebody might be able to help with. Thinking about this over the last 24 hours I've realised there might be a LOD problem. The iPod Touch has a lightning connector. The LOD I was given was Apple Lightning to 30 pin > 30 pin to 3.5mm stereo jack. I suspect that means that the CLAS -dB was fed an analog signal from the iPod Touch because of the decode that happens to get an analogue signal in the Lightning to 30 pin adaptor.
   
  What LOD should I have used with the CLAS from the Lightning connector to deliver digital to the CLAS?
   
  Learning slowly here


----------



## Mooses9

Well the thing you have to take into consideration is that the better the interconnect cables you use the cleaner the signal between the amp and dac are going to be.

Depending on the type of cable you are using be it copper silver plated copper or pure silver this will also give you a difference in sound signature between the dac and amp.

For instance when I went from the alo audio sxc24 solo interconnects to the pure silver interconnects there was a huge differences in signal cleanliness clarity in sound it really opened up the 71b and solo clas.

In this hobbie little improvnents have a tendacy to cost alot of money. But its trying to extract every little bit out of the equipment at hand.

Also in my opinion the improvments are coming from both the dac and amp and interconnects. When you start feeeding the amp and dac cleaner signals the iems are going to pick up those signals and present them to you in cleaner overall sound. Better lows mids highs wider soundstage closer vocals ect.

Essentially pairing everything together will extract every bit out sound quality possible. Sometimes its extremely expensive.


----------



## LFC_SL

That's the sound of diminishing returns in the background. Source material / dac / headphones > amp > interconnects
   
  If you cannot hear what difference the Clas -dB is bringing to the table, or do not consider the difference that you are able to hear as justifying x price-tag then why worry about it. Consider yourself fortunate you even had the opportunity to demo and call it money saved. Just because you read something on Head-Fi (or the internet in general) does not mean you will experience it also.
   
  Reading someone advise another member to spend three figures on cables in order to justify purchasing a $630 dac is something else...


----------



## pelorus32

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> That's the sound of diminishing returns in the background. Source material / dac / headphones > amp > interconnects
> 
> If you cannot hear what difference the Clas -dB is bringing to the table, or do not consider the difference that you are able to hear as justifying x price-tag then why worry about it. Consider yourself fortunate you even had the opportunity to demo and call it money saved. Just because you read something on Head-Fi (or the internet in general) does not mean you will experience it also.
> 
> Reading someone advise another member to spend three figures on cables in order to justify purchasing a $630 dac is something else...


 
  That's just how I feel - I have no regrets about not buying it. If I can't hear the difference then why would I?
   
  However I suspect that the guys in the shop did not pay attention to making sure the interconnects were right and so I did not actually audition the DAC  Rather I just listened to it being fed an analogue signal from the iPod's DAC!!
   
  Might go back and do that at some stage.


----------



## Mooses9

I hope you dont think I was advisng anyone to spend. Glob of money on cables. That isnt what i was getting at.

Do also understand that with in ear monitors your only going to be be able to extract so much sound from them before its time to upgrade the iem's before thinking of upgrading a dac.

It is necessary for good cable combo pairing to get that balanced sound. And have everything working together. Just because he couldnt hear the difference with his current iem's doesnt mesn theres not a difference to be had.


----------



## zitounesup

Am thinking about getting the SR-71B with a CLAS - I do not have either now - after I heard the MK3-b+ still has the hiss with IEM.
  I just bought a pair of CIEM and was thinking about the Centrance M8 or the CLAS+Mk3-b+. ALO confirmed to me the hiss was still present with their new release so am now considering the SR-71B which seems to have no such issue.
   
  Do you know how's the battery life? My local reseller was mentioning 20hours.
   
  Compared to the Intruder, dis anyone made a comparison? I pretty like the warranty life of the SR-71B 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





zitounesup said:


> Am thinking about getting the SR-71B with a CLAS - I do not have either now - after I heard the MK3-b+ still has the hiss with IEM.
> I just bought a pair of CIEM and was thinking about the Centrance M8 or the CLAS+Mk3-b+. ALO confirmed to me the hiss was still present with their new release so am now considering the SR-71B which seems to have no such issue.
> 
> Do you know how's the battery life? My local reseller was mentioning 20hours.
> ...


 
  the benifit to the mk3 with the clas is one it has the same footprint as the clas which is very nice.
   
  a thing to think of with the sr71-b and the intruder, first Ray is offering a upgrade to the SR71-B which gives you the intruder gain specs, ive also heard ppl say that there are other aspects that give the sr71-b better sound quality, i bought my 721-b with the intruder revision so i cannot comment on the sound before, but it sounds excellent and the intruder gains are excellent.
   
  so the thing to think about is that the sr71-b is a amp and only a amp, where as the intruder is both a amp and a dac. so if you are thinking about getting the CLAS, you have to think that when you use the intruder with the clas you are essentially going to be running through the intruder DAC then through the CLAS DAC. This imo isnt going to give you a exact representation of either dac.
   
  if you are going to be using the CLAS then the sr71-b is going to be a better choice as its just a AMP ( and dont get me wrong its a exceptional amp not JUST a amp lol) but usingt he 71b with the clas will give you a exact representation of the CLAS with the AMP.
   
  then take into consideration SOLO interconnects, this will also give you different aspects of sound depending on what you are using, i used the ALO Audio sxc24 usb to lod and ALO sxc24 mini to mini for some time, and thought they were pretty good, until i went with the Toxic Cables silver poison usb to lod and toxic cable silver poison mini to mini and it really presented ALOT more of everything that the sxc was not. again im not encouraging you to pay 500.00 for cables. but note that a cleaner signal from the source to the dac then from the dac to the amp will give you a better representation of the 2 along with better transparency.


----------



## zitounesup

Thanks for the long reply Mooses9.
  If you use a SE or balanced input of the Intruder, this should by-pass the internal DAC and therefore act as the SR-71 if my understanding is correct.
  Any idea when this upgrade has been done or how I recognise the item having it?
  Thanks!


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





zitounesup said:


> Thanks for the long reply Mooses9.
> If you use a SE or balanced input of the Intruder, this should by-pass the internal DAC and therefore act as the SR-71 if my understanding is correct.
> Any idea when this upgrade has been done or how I recognise the item having it?
> Thanks!


 
  should be digital into the clas and analog out, passing the analog signal through the intruder would in turn be bypassing the DAC.
   
  However the intruder was made to really be one unit dac and amp, not saying you cant bypass the dac section and use the amp...but then comparing the intruder amp to amp section how much better is the intruder vs the 71b, i mean to really garner the extra cash, esp if you are basicly only using half of the unit.
   
  as far as the sr71b upgrade. like i said the gains are the same with the high being +21, there has been talk that people notice a difference in sound quality from stock form to revision form, like i said also i didnt own the sr71b prior to the intruder spec upgrade so i cannot say if there is a difference in sound quality or not.
   
  i would imagine that you may be able to contact ray with the serial number and maybe there is a way he could say one way or the other, since all the upgrade is internal you arent going to be able to tell otherwise.


----------



## Audio Addict

zitounesup said:


> Am thinking about getting the SR-71B with a CLAS - I do not have either now - after I heard the MK3-b+ still has the hiss with IEM.
> I just bought a pair of CIEM and was thinking about the Centrance M8 or the CLAS+Mk3-b+. ALO confirmed to me the hiss was still present with their new release so am now considering the SR-71B which seems to have no such issue.
> 
> Do you know how's the battery life? My local reseller was mentioning 20hours.
> ...


----------



## Stoney

IIRC, Ray told me the SR-71B is more powerful than the Intruder. 
   
  Cables are odd.  There are some inexpensive cables that are pretty good, but rarely excellent.  The signature of the HD650 cable is very clear to me and different from most any good cable, but also different from other inexpensive ones.  Inexpensive cables have more diminution of the sound and the areas of "damage" tend to sound a bit different from one design to the other. Expensive cables by top companies who have a track record of iterations converging on an ideal neutrality tend to sound alike.  Small maker cables designed as tone controls or compensation (e.g. silver) for flaws (e.g. slow headphones) are not the way to my thinking; get a better headphone and not try to fake it by using two wrongs (nonlinear errors) to sound like one right (FR accuracy without nonlinear—irreversible—errors).  
   
  When you buy a good cable, if chosen wisely, you are rejecting the flaws imposed by inexpensive cables (materials, lack of design effort or experience, lack of manufacturing able to achieve quality).  It helps to think of it that way: just like with glass, in which a stack of them reveals a green color and ripply distortions, it is harder to make glass that isn't there than one that is "there" perceptually.  Most cables are just not excellent enough for me. So I have no problem spending half the cost on cables as I do on the phones.


----------



## Mooses9

stoney said:


> IIRC, Ray told me the SR-71B is more powerful than the Intruder.
> 
> Cables are odd.  There are some inexpensive cables that are pretty good, but rarely excellent.  The signature of the HD650 cable is very clear to me and different from most any good cable, but also different from other inexpensive ones.  Inexpensive cables have more diminution of the sound and the areas of "damage" tend to sound a bit different from one design to the other. Expensive cables by top companies who have a track record of iterations converging on an ideal neutrality tend to sound alike.  Small maker cables designed as tone controls or compensation (e.g. silver) for flaws (e.g. slow headphones) are not the way to my thinking; get a better headphone and not try to fake it by using two wrongs (nonlinear errors) to sound like one right (FR accuracy without nonlinear—irreversible—errors).
> 
> When you buy a good cable, if chosen wisely, you are rejecting the flaws imposed by inexpensive cables (materials, lack of design effort or experience, lack of manufacturing able to achieve quality).  It helps to think of it that way: just like with glass, in which a stack of them reveals a green color and ripply distortions, it is harder to make glass that isn't there than one that is "there" perceptually.  Most cables are just not excellent enough for me. So I have no problem spending half the cost on cables as I do on the phones.




I agree I have spent over 900.00 on pairing all of my cables westone toxic cables silver poison cable,toxic cable silver poison usb to lod,toxic cables silver poison mini to mini.

Then my dac is the cypher labs algorhythm solo 

And sr71-b amp

Im my opinion cables are a crucial ingredient to the recipe for phenomenal sound. Paring is imparitive.

Does anyone know whathe the mw+mw@X ohm is for the sr71b? 

Doesnt the intruder have a larger voltage swing?


----------



## Stoney

I haven't checked the RSA website lately or looked in reviews on the web.  
   
  All I have in my emails is this, when I asked about the Protector: 
   
   
"SR-71B has better power handling with higher voltage swing & much more powerful buffer to drive the hardest headphones in the World.
It is the most powerful amp in the World.
Cheers.
Ray Samuels"
   
(My inference was clearly that he meant "portable" amps.)


----------



## zitounesup

Quote:  





> Have you looked into Ray's new F35 Lightning? It is due out anytime. The only warning is it has no single ended output for headphones only the RSS balanced.


 
  I did but I wanna use it sometimes with something a SE output for some of my headphone. With my CIEM will be balanced.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## raelamb

I use the high setting for this combo.


----------



## Mooses9

What are some of benifits of going balanced output? Im having my toxic silver poison reterminated to balanced and was wondering what I can expect to hear from doing so.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Mooses9

duartisimo said:


> mooses9 said:
> 
> 
> > What are some of benifits of going balanced output? Im having my toxic silver poison reterminated to balanced and was wondering what I can expect to hear from doing so.
> ...




I am using iem's with the 71_b specifically the westone 4r.

Uve read there is a larger voltage swing with balanced.and that the volume pot was louder also?


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## wolfen68

duartisimo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> out of curiosity, any of you running Grados with the CLAS/SR-71B combo? I ask as to what gain setting sounds the best with the RS1's. Mine are not broken in yet, as they are new. Also have not send them for balancing yet (very expensive!). But just curious if mid setting yields better results than low for any of you.


 
  
 I am using the SR71B with my RS-1's on Medium Gain.  Going balanced does wonderful things for the RS-1's and my HF-2's.  Better soundstage, slightly better bass, and most noticeably a great improvement in instrument separation and placement.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Mooses9

the SR71-B will definitly benifit ANY in ear monitor, weather it be sensative or non sensative iem's
  
 there is no comparing a ipod output to the sound quality output of the SR71-B


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Mooses9

well you have to take into consideration a couple things,
  
 1. when the 71b came out not alot of companies were doing the balanced thing. it just recently became a little more popular and more companies are providing both balanced and single ended amps and dacs.
  
 2. given the fact that it wasnt a really popular output or input cable companies werent generally making a cable with a balanced plug, its was more or less DIY or boutique cable companies like chris himself, teds headfood, whiplash, toxic ect ect. so one wouldnt exactly be able to widely buy a balanced headphone cable it would more or less needed to be made......so adding in a single ended allows those whom arent interested in buying very expensive cables to just use their stock cable with the amp. makes alot of sense IMO.
  
 in my opinion BOTH single and balanced, if you take a pair of decent IEMS and you connect them straight into the ipod, and then take those same iems and plug them into a lod out to the 71b and headphones into the 71b there is a MAJOR difference..hell ive noticed the differnces on amps such as the c5 and the c421 and alo audio rx mk2, and those amps dont have near the capabilities of the sr71-b
  
 good headphones and good iems will sound good reguardless HOWEVER, its only when you upgrade your interconnects and cables and then add a amp and DAC then you really start seeing the difference.
  
 when you use a DAC/71-B/interconnects/Upgrade cable and your iems, the ipod then just become a media carrying  device, you are completely bypassing the ipod all together no internal amp no internal dac, no internal headphone jack ect. just a media carrying storage device more or less.
  
 if you use your headphones or iem wqith a balanced plug, you are getting balanced output from the amplifier,
  
 you can still use balanced headphone output with SE input with the CLAS, thats what i plan on doing until i make a decision to go with the -db or not.


----------



## wolfen68

duartisimo said:


> That is exactly what I'm expecting from going balanced. Thank you for corroborating!
> Where did you send your Grados for re-cabling? Most sites are a bit expensive. Norse Audio seemed to have good prices, but i think they're not operating anymore.


 
  
 My Grados are not recabled. They both are the stock cable with a min-xlr connector added on.  From there I use a mini-xlr to sr71b adapter cable made by Moon Audio.


----------



## Mooses9

i must say, single ended, the SR71-B didnt REALLY! impress me. 
  
 i sent my cable off to Ted's Headfood and had my Toxic Silver Poison Cable terminated to RSA Balanced.
  
 my opinion is completely changed!
  
 the mids are crystal clear, highs are crystal clear, WIDE soundstage, you get the feeling of alow of space between everything, tons of instrument separation, the w4r have great instrument separation but the 71-b takes it farther and gives breadth between the instruments, vocals are crisp and clear both male and female.. one of the biggest thing i think with balanced output is the imaging you get, all the instruments are in their place, everything seems to have its own place, its own space.
  
 another thing i noticed is the depth and the width of decay of vocals and instruements
  
 one thing i find minor is that with the balanced output the bass tends to follow the track more so than single ended where single ended seemed to slightly beef up the bass in the track, balanced seems to be like, if theres bass theres bass, if theirs not one could think that the sound might be slightly thin. however depending on the track say if its a bass heavy track the bass is tight, very controlled deep and impactful.....its just not a amp that is going to put a emphasis where there isnt one.......basicly it has transparency to the track.
  
 i was very weary of going balanced esp with a expensive cable, but definitly feel like it was worth it, i was thinking of selling the 71-b but NOW i see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Stoney

Just to be pedantic, the hyphen goes here: SR-71B.


----------



## nc8000

I have had my SR-71B for about 2½ years and have been very happy with it driving HE-500, FA003 and JH13 all balanced. Unfortunately the batteri was down to 3-4 hours on a charge so I contacted Ray to have it replaced and he offered to do the upgrade at the same time. Have now got it back and can only say that it is now an even better amp (at least going from memory). Yes the high gain has been upped and the low and medium gain are the same so it now drives the HE-500 with more volume for the same dial position. The background is totally silent and black except on silly setting (high gain and max volume with JH13). There seems to be even better control, slam and impact to the bass and as a result even more control and clarity over the rest of the frequency range. I don't know if this is the best portable amp in exsistence but ir is certainly the best portable amp out of the >10 I have owned over the years. It is also scarily close (though different in tone and sound) to my big home RudiStor amp that cost 4-5 times as much. Seriously good value and very well pleased.


----------



## Mooses9

I agree it definitly is a amazing sounding amplifier bakanced. It really shines balanced. If you are running it se or if you plan,on using it se you are really not doing this amp justice.

I have learned to get used to and adjust to the sound of the balanced output. Once I realized wjat I was hearing it definitely impressed me


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Stoney

duartisimo said:


> ... it seems to have serious channel imbalance issues when using the SE. ....


 
  
 That definitely should not be. 
 Unbalanced, this amp is (should be) as good as other unbalanced amps, at the least.


----------



## Mooses9

quote name="Stoney" url="/t/502696/rsa-sr71b-quad-mono-balanced-img-1-17-review-pg-32-34-68-updated-4-2013-for-improved-sound/1065#post_9795399"]
That definitely should not be. 
Unbalanced, this amp is (should be) as good as other unbalanced amps, at the least. 
[/quote]

I agree that sounds more like a mechanical issue than a balanced vs single ended issue imo.


----------



## wolfen68

duartisimo said:


> Not only that, as now I´ve had the amp for almost 3 months and it seems to have serious channel imbalance issues when using the SE. Clearly Balanced is the way to go! Just have to re-cable my RS1's so i can have a fully balanced rig and be done with it.


 
 Remember that the SR71B has a volume pot system that can be adjusted for imbalance. If that doesn't work, send it back to Ray.
  
 Also, the RS-1's are a treat balanced...have fun.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## zitounesup

duartisimo said:


> I think I better contact Ray, he's been very helpful and great. I'm sure he'll sort it out.




Have you any news yet?


----------



## matthewh133

Does anyone use this with the AK100 or RWAK100? Thinking of pairing them for a balanced rig with either JH13 Pros or the upcoming Roxanne.


----------



## Mooses9

matthewh133 said:


> Does anyone use this with the AK100 or RWAK100? Thinking of pairing them for a balanced rig with either JH13 Pros or the upcoming Roxanne.


 
 do you plan on using the optical out of the ak100 with a Dac, then the sr71b


----------



## matthewh133

mooses9 said:


> do you plan on using the optical out of the ak100 with a Dac, then the sr71b


 
  
 Not really, I didn't spend the money on the AK100 just to bypass the DAC, seems a bit of a waste.


----------



## Duartisimo

*edit


----------



## Makiah S

mmm I'm looking forward to gettin one of these :3 hope it compares to my AGD BFN 10ES2 [I think it will make a nice compliement]


----------



## Mooses9

matthewh133 said:


> Not really, I didn't spend the money on the AK100 just to bypass the DAC, seems a bit of a waste.




True unless you got a better dac.


----------



## matthewh133

mooses9 said:


> True unless you got a better dac.


 

 In that case I should have just kept the much cheaper iPod classic and bought an amp/dac which would have been cheaper haha.


----------



## Mooses9

matthewh133 said:


> In that case I should have just kept the much cheaper iPod classic and bought an amp/dac which would have been cheaper haha.


 
 eh, i mean im using the Iriver ihp-140 And using the ibasso DB2 with custom sys-concepts fiber optic cable.
  
 i get what your saying, but i also feel there is something to be gained by using fiber optics...i believe only the astel and kern and the iriver ihp-120 and 140 are the only daps with optical outputs, well iriver and astell are both from iriver


----------



## matthewh133

I don't really know enough about the technicalities TBH. All I know is I bought the RWAK100 with the understanding it was a great DAP with  excellent digital to audio conversion, and that I could pair it with an amp to go balanced. I was tossing up between doing this and keeping the ipod and buying both a DAC and amp.. but decided I liked the portability of the small DAP and a small amp like the SR71b.


----------



## Goldlion973

matthewh133 said:


> Not really, I didn't spend the money on the AK100 just to bypass the DAC, seems a bit of a waste.


 

 Is the dilemma I faced when looking for an amp for my AK120, was going to opt for the Hifi M8 and go optical out but seriously, people are better off using a decent source player if they're going to spend so much on a device with bells and whistles just to bypass the whistles... the M8 has no analogue in, am now considering the Ibasso amp vs the ALO MIII to go balanced.


----------



## Mooses9

goldlion973 said:


> Is the dilemma I faced when looking for an amp for my AK120, was going to opt for the Hifi M8 and go optical out but seriously, people are better off using a decent source player if they're going to spend so much on a device with bells and whistles just to bypass the whistles... the M8 has no analogue in, am now considering the Ibasso amp vs the ALO MIII to go balanced.



 
well essentially at least currently no DAP has all the ''bell'' and ''Whistles'' or clearly there would be no want to pair a dap with the likes of the sr-71b...clearly the amp section of any dap isnt going to be on par with the sr-71b, this can also be said for the dac sections. and im generally talking about daps in general, not any one dap in particular.
 
for portability daps that have higher end audio components are going to best suite portability, but does one look at a dap say count only the amp and dac section as the bells and whistles? if not then there seems to be room to source a higher end amp and dac section and use the dap as a high end media carrying device.


Sorry just curious if anyone with a ak100 or 120 was using the optical options. I see it from all angles


----------



## Makiah S

mooses9 said:


> goldlion973 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the dilemma I faced when looking for an amp for my AK120, was going to opt for the Hifi M8 and go optical out but seriously, people are better off using a decent source player if they're going to spend so much on a device with bells and whistles just to bypass the whistles... the M8 has no analogue in, am now considering the Ibasso amp vs the ALO MIII to go balanced.
> ...


 
 Honestly, I buy DAPS for the Dac, anything that doesn't have a line out is ignored. I like my HM801 because it's got a LOT of tech surround it's dac, it has line out, as well as Coax and USB in all to that dac! And imo it sounds awesome! It does circles around my old oDac, I just need a better amp for it :3 hoping the sr71b will be that amp


----------



## Goldlion973

The pride and joy of the $1000 AK120 is in its twin DAC in comparison to the AK100's single channel DAC... if you're bypassing that section, then why the $1000 AK120? If its only to be used as a source player then the difference between the two isn't there... if you're going that far you may as well look at other DAP's with decent line outs knowing that your Amp/DAC will be the section to clean up the audio signal.
  
 Am not highly educated in audio gear etc but am having the same discussion in the AK120 thread, it all boils down to what chip set is featured in the DAC you're actually using, if the chipset used is of a lesser quality than the one featured in the source player you've bypassed then you're downgrading the signal and are better off with an amp on its own.


----------



## wolfen68

mooses9 said:


> eh, i mean im using the Iriver ihp-140 And using the ibasso DB2 with custom sys-concepts fiber optic cable.
> 
> i get what your saying, but i also feel there is something to be gained by using fiber optics...i believe only the astel and kern and the iriver ihp-120 and 140 are the only daps with optical outputs, well iriver and astell are both from iriver


 
  
 Don't forget the ibasso DX-100.
  
 I'm using both the DX100 or ihp-140 to an external DAC.  The quality is way beyond what can be achieved in a single box solution.  The reason to get a high end player is for when you're on the go...you can get close to the component system quailty without the fuss and extra hardware.


----------



## Makiah S

wolfen68 said:


> Don't forget the ibasso DX-100.
> 
> I'm using both the DX100 or ihp-140 to an external DAC.  The quality is way beyond what can be achieved in a single box solution.  The reason to get a high end player is for when you're on the go...you can get close to the component system quailty without the fuss and extra hardware.


 
 I still don't understand the reasoning behind feeding a $1000 player into a seperate dac... I mean honestly that seems assine, as others have mentioned. Does no one make essitanally an EPIC GUI Player with a Usb port? Seriously... maybe I ought to tinker with getting a tiny little Win 8 Tablet to work with USB Spdif out... as I to feel that if I'm paying $500 for it, the Dac better be damn fine!


----------



## Goldlion973

What chipset is in the DAC devices you're using and does it outdo the twin converters in the DAP's mentioned..? Am sure the Dx100 has twin channel converters... AK100 has single.
  
 That's the crux of the matter, myself and others are questioning whether or not people might be downgrading the signal quality using inferior conversion processes by bypassing the expensive dual converters found in many high end source players... in which case its only an amp people need not another Digital Analogue Converter.


----------



## Makiah S

goldlion973 said:


> What chipset is in the DAC devices you're using and does it outdo the twin converters in the DAP's mentioned..? Am sure the Dx100 has twin channel converters... AK100 has single.
> 
> That's the crux of the matter, myself and others are questioning whether or not people might be downgrading the signal quality using inferior conversion processes by bypassing the expensive dual converters found in many high end source players... in which case its only an amp people need not another Digital Analogue Converter.


 
 I would think the RSA balanced Dac would not be a down grade... it may not be as transparent but it's a balanced dac so your going to get better sound stage and imaging for that reason. And I highly doubt the Dacs are THAT big of a differenace at the $700+ point. Aside from Wolfson vs ESS Sabre vs PCM ect... which are personal color choices or lack of color choices
  
 anyways... how is the treble on this amp... I'm thinking of getting this, MOSTLY for my w1000x which could use a dark amp [dark but still transparent... I hate HATE warm amps... I like slighty dark] ANWAYS
  
 I'm really wanting a MD 3.2 Balanced for my POrtable EDM needs, I HATE me HE 400 for ANTYHING outside of EDM... and honestly when I had the MD it was teh same feeling. Both the MD and HE 400 where are are excellent for edm SO I figured why not use them just for EDM [seeing as half my music is edm] so that said, how is the treble on the SR71B. I like bright or hot treble, the w1000x could be mellowed out treble wise BUT the MD needs a treble boost imo... so not sure if I would wnat to use my pb1 or the new and to be aquired sr71b


----------



## refault

wolfen68 said:


> My Grados are not recabled. They both are the stock cable with a min-xlr connector added on.  From there I use a mini-xlr to sr71b adapter cable made by Moon Audio.


 
 Is that safe to do? I thought it wasn't that safe to connect a single-ended termination -> balanced adapter due to the lack of grounding. Does going from 1/4'' -> mini-XLR -> ALO/RSA Kobiconn mini-balanced add a DC ground or no?
  
 I've been wondering on how to go about attempting to either re-cable or find proper adapters (if at all possible) to use the balanced Kobiconn headphone out for my Grado HP-2s, but idk honestly.


----------



## Mooses9

wolfen68 said:


> Don't forget the ibasso DX-100.
> 
> *I'm using both the DX100 or ihp-140 to an external DAC.  The quality is way beyond what can be achieved in a single box solution.  The reason to get a high end player is for when you're on the go...you can get close to the component system quailty without the fuss and extra hardware.*


 
 very true.
  
 i do find the iriver ihp-140 to be a excellent sounding dap even for its age. imo it was really a innovation in digital audio players given the fiber optic i/o... giving you the ability to bypass the amp and dac using fiber optics, i think it came out in like 2003/4
 you can tell it was a dap ahead of its time considering the ak100 and ak120 use the same type of foundation as far as the line out fiber optics i/o
  
 i do agree that on the go the dx-100 and ak100/120 are excellent daps but for home use using a external dac and amp i feel higher audio quality can be achieved,
  
 im using the iriver ihp-140>sys-concepts custom fiber optic cable>ibasso db2 dac>toxic silver poison rsa male to ibasso hirose male>RSA SR-71B>Toxic silver poison cable balanced> westone w4r
  
 i found find it hard pressing to get a full on the go dap that can put out the kind of sound quality i get from it, true its not a portable but more like a portable home system


----------



## Goldlion973

refault said:


> Is that safe to do? I thought it wasn't that safe to connect a single-ended termination -> balanced adapter due to the lack of grounding. Does going from 1/4'' -> mini-XLR -> ALO/RSA Kobiconn mini-balanced add a DC ground or no?
> 
> I've been wondering on how to go about attempting to either re-cable or find proper adapters (if at all possible) to use the balanced Kobiconn headphone out for my Grado HP-2s, but idk honestly.


 
  
 Yeh... am going for the RW balanced mod on the AK120 and have decided to start making cables for various ams etc... Red Wine sell a TRRS to Kobiconn cable but its easy enough to make and I'd no doubt need other connectors also so its to the soldering iron for me.


----------



## Mooses9

goldlion973 said:


> Yeh... am going for the RW balanced mod on the AK120 and have decided to start making cables for various ams etc... Red Wine sell a TRRS to Kobiconn cable but its easy enough to make and I'd no doubt need other connectors also so its to the soldering iron for me.


 
 interested to see your adapters when done,


----------



## wolfen68

refault said:


> Is that safe to do? I thought it wasn't that safe to connect a single-ended termination -> balanced adapter due to the lack of grounding. Does going from 1/4'' -> mini-XLR -> ALO/RSA Kobiconn mini-balanced add a DC ground or no?
> 
> I've been wondering on how to go about attempting to either re-cable or find proper adapters (if at all possible) to use the balanced Kobiconn headphone out for my Grado HP-2s, but idk honestly.


 
  
 Totally safe to do...based on the type of stock cable provided by the manufacturer.  Grado stock cables are fine, and mine was done by Moon Audio so you know its A-OK.


----------



## TK277

Hey guys,
  
 I was looking into the SR-71B to turn my set-up into a balanced system. RIght now I run SE throughout. I have a question about the inputs for the headphones and DAC. The inputs on the SR-71B don't look like standard inputs and if I'm going to buy it I need to find cables to connect my gear together. I use the Westone 4R and have seen boutique cables at some sites that mention termination for the SR-71B, however I'm not excited about having to shell out $200 for a cable. Are there cheaper options? 
  
 I can't find anything on interconnects. My DAC is the Schiit Gungnir.
  
 What cables do I need?
  
 tldr; I'm a huge noob when it comes to balanced audio. Please help.


----------



## Goldlion973

Its called a Kobiconn connector, if you can wield a solder iron (pun intended) you can make your own cables rather than spend Xamount on them.


----------



## TK277

Thank you sir! That is helpful information. Now I know what I should be looking for.


----------



## Mooses9

tk277 said:


> Thank you sir! That is helpful information. Now I know what I should be looking for.


 
 ted's headfood at headphonelounge can reterminate your cable to kobbiconn, he has done a few for me, excellent work. balanced imo is the way to go. his prices are super reasonable too


----------



## TK277

Hmm. I've read mixed things about this interconnect method...if it was a traditional input I'd be all over it. I was hoping this could be an easy way to turn my SE system into a balanced system, but for $650+ for the amp (w/ shipping), shipping and cost of the W4R cable, and finding someone to make a cable or buying a mini-XLR cable and RSA adapter looks like it'd be $300 easy, inflating the entire cost around $1,000. For that I could get a balanced W4R cable, interconnects from BJC, and a Schiit Mjolnir. Aaaand if the Schiit Mjolnir played nice with IEMs, that would be my route... or just upgrade to Westone customs (ES5). Guess I'll just stay SE for now lol.


----------



## Mooses9

tk277 said:


> Hmm. I've read mixed things about this interconnect method...if it was a traditional input I'd be all over it. I was hoping this could be an easy way to turn my SE system into a balanced system, but for $650+ for the amp (w/ shipping), shipping and cost of the W4R cable, and finding someone to make a cable or buying a mini-XLR cable and RSA adapter looks like it'd be $300 easy, inflating the entire cost around $1,000. For that I could get a balanced W4R cable, interconnects from BJC, and a Schiit Mjolnir. Aaaand if the Schiit Mjolnir played nice with IEMs, that would be my route... or just upgrade to Westone customs (ES5). Guess I'll just stay SE for now lol.


 
  
  
 well that is the way the game is played. its always one step ahead of you.
  
 those prices are a bit inflated i had A hirose to rsa male made for 20.00 i think thats reasonable (i did provide the kobbiconn male plug and the toxic silver poison wire), i had my toxic silver poison cable reterminated to rsa male for 20.00, i had a female rsa to male hirose made for 50.00 with silver/gold wires.
  
 its up to you in the end. i have well over 2k worth of interconnects,dacs,daps,amps,iem's  everything works nicely together. the w4r are very capable so they keep me at bay from customs. i thought about customs. but then i also thought about maybe the shure 846, or tralucent 1 plus 2 something universal...but the w4r are quite good imo, i dont think they will be leaving my collection, maybe i will just add to the collection lol


----------



## Makiah S

mooses9 said:


> ted's headfood at headphonelounge can reterminate your cable to kobbiconn, he has done a few for me, excellent work. balanced imo is the way to go. his prices are super reasonable too


 
 Good to know


----------



## Mooses9

out of curiosity what are your guy's charging times from a drain battery to green light on charger?


----------



## jerein

mooses9 said:


> out of curiosity what are your guy's charging times from a drain battery to green light on charger?


 
  
 It takes around 2 hours for mine. For both the 71b and intruder.


----------



## zitounesup

And what is the battery life like?
 Do you use is with a portable DAC or directly plugged to your source?


----------



## jerein

zitounesup said:


> And what is the battery life like?
> Do you use is with a portable DAC or directly plugged to your source?


 
  
 I mainly use it with my iMods so i can't say about using a solo dac, but i get around 14-15 hours easily.


----------



## Mooses9

jerein said:


> It takes around 2 hours for mine. For both the 71b and intruder.


 
 that is what i was getting, i was kinda confused as it only take 2 hours for full charge but then takes alot longer to drain the battery. must be some kind of circuitry boost or something for charghing.


----------



## jamato8

mooses9 said:


> that is what i was getting, i was kinda confused as it only take 2 hours for full charge but then takes alot longer to drain the battery. must be some kind of circuitry boost or something for charghing.


 
 That doesn't really make sense. You can charge a battery for how it is set up to be charged. If it takes 2 hours to charge a 2 amp battery but you only use 100mA per hour then it will last around 20 hours. Charge and discharge are not related.


----------



## Mooses9

jamato8 said:


> That doesn't really make sense. You can charge a battery for how it is set up to be charged. If it takes 2 hours to charge a 2 amp battery but you only use 100mA per hour then it will last around 20 hours. Charge and discharge are not related.


 
 yeah that makes sense


----------



## mjlee181

just wondering will jh13/16 pick up any hissing sound when the amp is on but no music is being played? coz i'm planning to get 1 after i got my jh16 done, and get my ak120 mod, and my portable rig shall complete and more than enough for me to last couple of years


----------



## mjlee181

and i would like to ask jamato8, do u mind to tell me how ur interconnect looks like because i assume it's 3.5mm at one end and balanced terminated at another end, mind to snap a pic? where do u get such interconnect?


----------



## Mooses9

http://www.google.com/search?q=moon+audio+black+dragon+3.5mm+to+rsa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=IX-HUq3zHcvIsASyqoCwAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=360&bih=567#biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7Cod4jQzUbLKmaLM%3A

Moon audio made a 3.5mm to rsa male I donno if they still do. Im sure you could get a boutique cable maker to make one.


----------



## jerein

Ted makes brilliant cables at very very reasonable prices. He made me a beautiful wood rsa to 3.5mm adaptor.

Drop him a pm @
http://www.head-fi.org/u/140678/teds-headfood/


----------



## wolfen68

mjlee181 said:


> just wondering will jh13/16 pick up any hissing sound when the amp is on but no music is being played? coz i'm planning to get 1 after i got my jh16 done, and get my ak120 mod, and my portable rig shall complete and more than enough for me to last couple of years


 
 JH13and SR71b are dead silent at all times.


----------



## Mooses9

wolfen68 said:


> JH13and SR71b are dead silent at all times.


 
 i think the sr71b is silent with all iem ive tried a bit of them, and no floor noise, no volume noise...overall just a black background.  i really do feel like the sr71b is a peerless. imo its that good


----------



## stvc

I getting the same setup, RWAK120-B > Toxic SW right angle TRRS to Kobiconn> SR-71B> JH Roxanne all of them will reach me end of NOV or early DEC. 

The Toxic cable are something special as there is no Metal TRRS connector in the market And Frank said he will make something nice, can't wait! hopefully he manage to make the Roxanne balance cable for me!!


----------



## Mooses9

stvc said:


> I getting the same setup, RWAK120-B > Toxic SW right angle TRRS to Kobiconn> SR-71B> JH Roxanne all of them will reach me end of NOV or early DEC.
> 
> The Toxic cable are something special as there is no Metal TRRS connector in the market And Frank said he will make something nice, can't wait! hopefully he manage to make the Roxanne balance cable for me!!


 
 Sounds like a Nice setup..the sr71b is a amaizng amplifier


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> I getting the same setup, RWAK120-B > Toxic SW right angle TRRS to Kobiconn> SR-71B> JH Roxanne all of them will reach me end of NOV or early DEC.
> 
> The Toxic cable are something special as there is no Metal TRRS connector in the market And Frank said he will make something nice, can't wait! hopefully he manage to make the Roxanne balance cable for me!!


 
 where do u get ur 3.5mm to balanced interconnect? any picture to share of?


----------



## stvc

Yeah, the amp is with me now. Waiting for the rest.


----------



## stvc

mjlee181 said:


> where do u get ur 3.5mm to balanced interconnect? any picture to share of?




I have Frank from toxic cable to make me 1, still waiting it to reach me. Should get them next week, will post a picture once it reach me. It's something special I think as he reluctant to use plastic trrs connector to his cable due to his high expectation thus he did some mod to it.


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> I have Frank from toxic cable to make me 1, still waiting it to reach me. Should get them next week, will post a picture once it reach me. It's something special I think as he reluctant to use plastic trrs connector to his cable due to his high expectation thus he did some mod to it.


 
 how much it cost u? because it's quite hard to find that kind of interconnect


----------



## stvc

mjlee181 said:


> how much it cost u? because it's quite hard to find that kind of interconnect


Good question... I don't know as I had couple of hundred pound deposit @ Frank account for my JH-3A cable but then I converted Roxanne cable but it won't be ready for sometime due to the propriety connector, so the interlink come 1st.

Posted him the question will update you.


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> Good question... I don't know as I had couple of hundred pound deposit @ Frank account for my JH-3A cable but then I converted Roxanne cable but it won't be ready for sometime due to the propriety connector, so the interlink come 1st.
> 
> Posted him the question will update you.


 
 thanks in advanced, i think red wine audio themselves came out with such interconnect, if it's real, i might get from them to save myself from hassle since i need to send my ak120 for modding at the same time, my wallet going to bleed soon, $695 for b-modification, $195 for moon audio silver dragon cable for jh with balanced terminated, and 820aud for rsa sr-71b amp (since i live in australia currently) it's going to cost me around 2k aud.... that's a lot !!!


----------



## Mooses9

mjlee181 said:


> thanks in advanced, i think red wine audio themselves came out with such interconnect, if it's real, i might get from them to save myself from hassle since i need to send my ak120 for modding at the same time, my wallet going to bleed soon, $695 for b-modification, $195 for moon audio silver dragon cable for jh with balanced terminated, and 820aud for rsa sr-71b amp (since i live in australia currently)* it's going to cost me around 2k aud.... that's a lot !!!*


 
  
 Welcome to Headfi lol.
  
 and theres always something to upgrade always something a little bit better, always something alluding.


----------



## mjlee181

mooses9 said:


> Welcome to Headfi lol.
> 
> and theres always something to upgrade always something a little bit better, always something alluding.


 
 indeed, the first day i enter iem/headphone world, i know this is an incurable poison..... haha


----------



## Mooses9

mjlee181 said:


> indeed, the first day i enter iem/headphone world, i know this is an incurable poison..... haha


 
 most definitly. at one point i got out of the hobby. then got back in and it was worse than before....toxic cables,dacs,daps,amps,interconnectors,adapters,multiple iem's, its fun, just cost alot of money.


----------



## mjlee181

yeah, this is why i keep myself away from headphone and only focus on iem, because i know if i get involved in headphone as well, i might need to eat bread everyday.. hahahaha


----------



## stvc

mjlee181 said:


> thanks in advanced, i think red wine audio themselves came out with such interconnect, if it's real, i might get from them to save myself from hassle since i need to send my ak120 for modding at the same time, my wallet going to bleed soon, $695 for b-modification, $195 for moon audio silver dragon cable for jh with balanced terminated, and 820aud for rsa sr-71b amp (since i live in australia currently) it's going to cost me around 2k aud.... that's a lot !!!


 Yes redwine had the cable, refer to Q&A of the RwAK120-B it mentioned there, if you want the picture click the link http://www.head-fi.org/t/663188/the-astell-kern-ak120/4275


----------



## mjlee181

any idea how much is it?


----------



## stvc

100usd


----------



## stvc

Hey, 90 pound for the interlink from Toxic cable shipping included, worth it for the superior quality.


----------



## mjlee181

there's people paired it up with sr-71b, how about alo audio rx mk3? how does the sound different to rsa combination? anyone came across this?


----------



## zitounesup

I asked ALO about the pairing with sensitive IEM and their mk3, and they confirmed they'd be some hiss. I assume an honest answered; they redirected me to some of their other products.


----------



## mjlee181

i see, thanks for the response, tomorrow going to be a busy day for me, gonna send my ak120 to US for modification and go to an audio shop to get rsa sr-71b and going back to my homecountry at midnight


----------



## Goldlion973

Could always make your own cable... TRRS jacks are available...
  
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-5mm-Male-to-3-5mm-Female-Jack-Plug-TRRS-4-Pole-Headphone-Cable-Audio-Adapter-/400593048235*_
  
 Main problem is finding a right angled TRRS.


----------



## stvc

goldlion973 said:


> Could always make your own cable... TRRS jacks are available...
> 
> _*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-5mm-Male-to-3-5mm-Female-Jack-Plug-TRRS-4-Pole-Headphone-Cable-Audio-Adapter-/400593048235*_
> 
> Main problem is finding a right angled TRRS.




Right angle still easy to get but to get a metal 1.. I think not exist in the market yet. Let see what I get from Frank.


----------



## TK277

bodystevejoes said:


> All this portable balanced gear coming out is doing my head in... Argh! Im trying to be budget orientated! This stuff doesnt help


 
 That's how I feel. Decided to order a pair of Westone ES5 CIEMs to replace my W4R and ATH-CK100PRO instead of converting my system to a balanced one. I'd like to wait for a non-proprietary balanced input/output iem amp. I'll move the BTG-Audio midnight cable from my W4R to the customs when they arrive in 3 weeks and live in bliss for awhile~


----------



## stvc

Do you guy think worth to mod to change the RSA to Lemo 4pin connector? The outlook for sure better not sure if sound quality. Of course ignore the warranty issue.


----------



## Mooses9

stvc said:


> Do you guy think worth to mod to change the RSA to Lemo 4pin connector? The outlook for sure better not sure if sound quality. Of course ignore the warranty issue.


 
 i dont think its worth it, why not just use the 4 pin kobbiconn?


----------



## youtiaodoues

yes.Headphone impedance is only relevant when considered with the output impedance of the amp, and that mostly tells you how well the power transfers. You also need to know the output power of the amp and the sensitivity of the headphones to figure out how well the amp will drive the headphones. thanks


----------



## stvc

mooses9 said:


> i dont think its worth it, why not just use the 4 pin kobbiconn?


Just don't Like the plastic feel lol, the resistance of the connector are not that huge, 4.1mili ohms vs 20 mili ohms.


----------



## Mooses9

stvc said:


> Just don't Like the plastic feel lol, the resistance of the connector are not that huge, 4.1mili ohms vs 20 mili ohms.


 
 oh. well if you have the ability to do it. and want to take a chance i dont see why not if you think it would make a difference.


----------



## stvc

mooses9 said:


> oh. well if you have the ability to do it. and want to take a chance i dont see why not if you think it would make a difference.


  got respond from RSA there would not be any gain from the mod.


----------



## jamato8

I doubt there would be any gain and the connector used lasts forever. I have used mine for a long time and they are as tight as when new. Also I like the light weight (the lack of).


----------



## Mooses9

stvc said:


> got respond from RSA there would not be any gain from the mod.




Yeah seems like ray has all bases covered, if anything could be improved upon I think it would have came out with it.


----------



## stvc

Just received my Silver Widows IC from Toxic cable for my RWAK120-B TRRS to RS-71B Balance. My RWAK120-B will ship out today thus no full config picture, the cable length is 131mm, the length was set by me , would like it be slightly shorter maybe by 10mmm, gotta measure a accurate length when my RWAK120-B reach me next few day.


----------



## jamato8

Excellent! I look forward to your impressions. Should be a killer system.


----------



## mjlee181

looking good ! i'm waiting for my rwak120b which is in transit now and my jh16 will be shipped out in few days time, hopefully can get everything by next week, can't wait


----------



## stvc

mjlee181 said:


> looking good ! i'm waiting for my rwak120b which is in transit now and my jh16 will be shipped out in few days time, hopefully can get everything by next week, can't wait




lol my intransit as well reach on coming Monday but no new to my Roxanne yet even I'm #01 in queue. It should start shipping end of nov. Sad


----------



## mjlee181

Wow bro, u got fast hand over there, first in q? I planned to buy roxanne at first but jh tell me there's a long q.. that y I buy jh16


----------



## stvc

My order actually 3a , But roxanne release after I placed order I contacted angie to hold the build that why im #01. I hope my decision dont disappoint me.


----------



## mjlee181

I'm pretty sure u won't be disappointed with the massive 12 drivers


----------



## TK277

– wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## mjlee181

Finally got my jh16, now waiting for my ak120b, will post some photos after I got my full setup


----------



## stvc

Still no new for my Roxanne yet . I had got my player. Surprising that the volume knob stay less then 10/60 from SR-71B and it's very loud and the sound is amazing.


----------



## Goldlion973

Photos please


----------



## stvc

What photo? RWAK120-> SR-71B?


----------



## stvc

I think my SR71B are deffective, I just found out when I use ak120 since the volume are so low. I turned the knob all the way down to 0 then slowly turn it up and I notice the sound come from left 1st, right is totally silent. But when the volume hit certain point and it back to normal and the volume is balance on both and right. I swap with different player snd use se out problem remain the same.


----------



## onlychild

Have you flipped the switch on the back of the amp towards the balanced connector?


----------



## Ray Samuels

stvc said:


> I think my SR71B are deffective, I just found out when I use ak120 since the volume are so low. I turned the knob all the way down to 0 then slowly turn it up and I notice the sound come from left 1st, right is totally silent. But when the volume hit certain point and it back to normal and the volume is balance on both and right. I swap with different player snd use se out problem remain the same.


 
 SR-71B & the Intruder are balanced left to right channel ONLY ONLY through the balanced output plug.
 Using SE output you might have imbalance between left & right channel.
 The amp was meant to use the balanced output. Please do not touch the balanced knob adjustment as you will through off the balanced left & right channel when the amp is used with balanced headphones.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## stvc

ray samuels said:


> SR-71B & the Intruder are balanced left to right channel ONLY ONLY through the balanced output plug.
> Using SE output you might have imbalance between left & right channel.
> The amp was meant to use the balanced output. Please do not touch the balanced knob adjustment as you will through off the balanced left & right channel when the amp is used with balanced headphones.
> Ray Samuels




I'm using balanced setup from player to amp but SE to phone maybe that the reason. Also tried SE from player to amp. Don't have the balance cable yet.


----------



## mjlee181

now i tried using jh16 with my sr-71b line out from my fiio x3, surprisingly with sr-71b, the amount of bass is greatly reduced, without it, the bass from jh16 is more, maybe because my jh16 is right out the box and i had not used my sr-71b a lot yet


----------



## Ray Samuels

stvc said:


> I'm using balanced setup from player to amp but SE to phone maybe that the reason. Also tried SE from player to amp. Don't have the balance cable yet.


 
 Please wait till you get your balanced cables & you will be very happy.


----------



## stvc

ray samuels said:


> Please wait till you get your balanced cables & you will be very happy.


 
 In fact, i'm quite happy with it . The problem don't disturb me at all because it only happen at very low volume like 2/60, once it hit 3/60 it become normal.


----------



## Goldlion973

stvc said:


> What photo? RWAK120-> SR-71B?


 
  
 Lots of photo's out there already but yeah, more is good... how are you now thinking of stacking them?


----------



## stvc

The ic cable cause difficulty to fit into pocket and the thickness as well since it close to 40mm thick.


----------



## Goldlion973

.... so the plug protrudes by 4cm. Ok.
  
 A good thing about TRRS though is that if you use an amp where the input is somewhere else you can rotate the plug to face the correct direction, more cable stress but its a good option, with a Lemo you might be stuck with it facing downward as I think the pins prevent the plug from facing any other direction other than down. Some ALO and RSA have the input at the top of the amp for example, next to the volume knob so the cable would have to face the other direction or you'd have to turn the amp upside down but the volume knob would be the wrong way round.


----------



## Goldlion973

Suppose if its single ended it might not matter but in general.


----------



## stvc

No the plug protrude about 17mm, overall size about 105x85mmx40mm. Yeah single end would be easier.


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> The ic cable cause difficulty to fit into pocket and the thickness as well since it close to 40mm thick.


 
 where do u get 24/96khz audio? because most of my wav file ripped from cd is 16/48 if not mistaken


----------



## stvc

mjlee181 said:


> where do u get 24/96khz audio? because most of my wav file ripped from cd is 16/48 if not mistaken


HD track?


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> HD track?


 
 i see, thanks


----------



## jamato8

Some of HD Tracks is good, some isn't. They say they do not do not make the conversion so there are no guarantees and some of the hi rez is no different sounding than standard red book. Charley Brown Christmas is horrible and I got a refund and they acknowledged it wasn't very good sounding. 
  
 So, buyer beware as they knew for some time that they were selling hires that was low rez. Linn records has some high rez stuff that is good.


----------



## Goldlion973

Use 'spec' its a free program that shows the true spectrum of the audio file in question, alerted me to a big mistake recently as Cowons Jetaudio was outputting FLAC that was supposed to be 24bit 192k but in reality was 16bit 44k for some reason. Had to redo all of my WAV collection through Audacity to resolve the problem. 
  
 Thumbs up to spec.


----------



## mjlee181

hi guys, does anyone know where i can get additional amp strap? because currently i owned 2 dap, and 2 amp, so i decided to strapped 2 different setup but i only have 3 bands from alo packaging, too bad rsa didnt come with the amp strap, i'm aware of alo website did sell it but i heard the shipping fee is far much more than the strap itself


----------



## stvc

maybe you want to try velco or dual lock?


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> maybe you want to try velco or dual lock?


 
 what's that? any link or picture?


----------



## stvc

http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp/330
  
 Maybe you will like it.


----------



## mjlee181

stvc said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp/330
> 
> Maybe you will like it.




That's not bad but I still prefer strap, haha


----------



## stvc

haha, i prefer nothing but something like iphone aluminium casing.


----------



## Mooses9

stvc said:


> The ic cable cause difficulty to fit into pocket and the thickness as well since it close to 40mm thick.


 
 clean looking


----------



## Goldenhead

Where can I find "spec" to download?  Thanks.


----------



## slickooz

I bought this amp couple weeks ago. Really pleased with how everything sounds. I did notice there some static noise when I change the volume when song is paused, is this normal?


Edit. Just got off the phone with Ray. He said its normal and only can hear a noise when no music is playing. Real good guy, took the time to answer some of my questions, off hours.


----------



## slickooz

Since this amp came out about 4 years ago. Just out of curiosity, who kept their sr-71b? And if you got rid of it, what replaced it?


----------



## wolfen68

slickooz said:


> Since this amp came out about 4 years ago. Just out of curiosity, who kept their sr-71b? And if you got rid of it, what replaced it?


 

 IMO no other devices have been released which improve upon what the SR71b does.


----------



## lustandwet

I have difficulties choosing between the Intruder and the Sr71b ... I just tried the Sr71B , it is fine with the D5000 , but I can not find someone borrow me an Intruder ...


----------



## Audio Addict

lustandwet said:


> I have difficulties choosing between the Intruder and the Sr71b ... I just tried the Sr71B , it is fine with the D5000 , but I can not find someone borrow me an Intruder ...


 
  
 With the gain upgrade, sonically I think the amplifiers are very very close.  It boils down to your source.  The DAC in the Intruder adds a feature not in the SR71B.  
  
 Before the gain upgrade to the SR71B, some preferred the Intruder.


----------



## lustandwet

audio addict said:


> With the gain upgrade, sonically I think the amplifiers are very very close.  It boils down to your source.  The DAC in the Intruder adds a feature not in the SR71B.
> 
> Before the gain upgrade to the SR71B, some preferred the Intruder.


 
 Gotta it . Thanks dude .


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

slickooz said:


> Since this amp came out about 4 years ago. Just out of curiosity, who kept their sr-71b? And if you got rid of it, what replaced it?


 

 Still have it, great with all my orthodynamics and not bad with the HD800.  I do think my lightning F-35 is a little wamer and more enjoyable with HD800, and on par with the others, except the F-35 can't drive the HE-6.


----------



## slickooz

headphoneaddict said:


> Still have it, great with all my orthodynamics and not bad with the HD800.  I do think my lightning F-35 is a little wamer and more enjoyable with HD800, and on par with the others, except the F-35 can't drive the HE-6.


 
  
 Thanks Larry! I was having a tough decision between SR-71B and the F-35. I went with SR-71B due to fact it can run both single and balance. Waiting for my balance cables, I really hope it's worth it.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

slickooz said:


> Thanks Larry! I was having a tough decision between SR-71B and the F-35. I went with SR-71B due to fact it can run both single and balance. Waiting for my balance cables, I really hope it's worth it.


 

 You definitely want to go balanced if you can with this amp, as it's a rather large improvement in this particular amp.  The 1/8" output is nice for emergencies.


----------



## andra555

hello everyone,sorry for bringing up the old thread. i've just got my sr-71b today and listening it for a moment when i realize that the volume for left and right channel is imbalance. 

half panicking, i search through this thread and find that the left and right volume could be adjusted by using the screw on the volume pot. but in my unit there is only one screw. is it supposed to be like that or there should be screw on both of them. i got this unit secondhand and maybe the previous owner lost it.

sorry for the bad photo,didn't have good camera with me right now. and can anyone give a detailed instruction on how to adjust the volume using this screw?

thank you very much,help is really appreciated


----------



## asquare3376

andra555 said:


> hello everyone,sorry for bringing up the old thread. i've just got my sr-71b today and listening it for a moment when i realize that the volume for left and right channel is imbalance.
> 
> half panicking, i search through this thread and find that the left and right volume could be adjusted by using the screw on the volume pot. but in my unit there is only one screw. is it supposed to be like that or there should be screw on both of them. i got this unit secondhand and maybe the previous owner lost it.
> 
> ...


 Why not send an email to Ray Samuels and he can help you out. Sorry, never had to adjust volume on mine and really need to look at the unit which is safely stored somewhere at this moment


----------

